# Burson Conductor - DAC/amp successor to the HA-160D



## estreeter

Saw a reference to this in the Soloist thread - figure it deserves its own thread. 
   
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2012/09/burson-audio-prep-successor-to-ha-160d-the-conductor/
   
Melbourne’s Burson Audio are about to launch the next generation of their very popular HA-160D. Like its predecessor, The Conductor is a headphone amplifier, DAC and pre-amplifier. Dimensions and casework remain unchanged but inside you’ll find an ESS Sabre32 9018 chip. The USB implementation has seen some love – it’s now an 24/192 asynchronous Tenor TE8802 (drivers for OS X and Windows _only_) – and the head-amp under the hood is the 4wpc Soloist.  Lastly, the pre-amplifier end of this three-way unit has been improved.
   
Burson will begin shipping The Conductor in November for an US$1850 price tag.


----------



## trentino

This is awesome. I love the HA160D. And ESS Sabre32 9018, wow


----------



## purk

Quote: 





trentino said:


> This is awesome. I love the HA160D. And ESS Sabre32 9018, wow


 
   
  How about a balanced out for their next offering?


----------



## Covenant

As usual, I'll be nabbing a demo unit off Burson in a few weeks. I'm keen to see if their implementation of the Sabre chip sounds different from the Buffalo DACs I've heard in the past.
   
  So... anyone want to buy my HA-160D?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





covenant said:


> So... anyone want to buy my HA-160D?


 
   
  No way, man - I hear its been superceded !


----------



## Covenant

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> No way, man - I hear its been superceded !


 

 Blah. Resale value fail


----------



## estreeter

Dont be discouraged by one comment from a lone nutter on a forum - price your amp to meet the market and I'm sure you will find a buyer.  Might help to link to the rave review Srajan gave the HA-160D.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





covenant said:


> As usual, I'll be nabbing a demo unit off Burson in a few weeks. I'm keen to see if their implementation of the Sabre chip sounds different from the Buffalo DACs I've heard in the past.
> 
> [...]


 
   
  Is Burson doing a loaner program? Would love to compare the Conductor to the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo in home.


----------



## tacky187

*whew* and I was literally a few days from dropping $$ on the HA-160D.  Well, I guess I will wait til Novemeber; to either snag of the new Conductor or one of the several 160D that will surely be for sale.


----------



## Kons

Love this! Can't wait really.


----------



## sobrietywarrior

There's a preview for it on 6moons. Hopefully the full review will out be soon. Can't wait either!


----------



## Amorgan

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Is Burson doing a loaner program? Would love to compare the Conductor to the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo in home.


 
   
  It would be awesome. Last year they made it with the 160D. 
   
  Schiit vs Burson offerings will be a tough match.


----------



## Crimson Tear

Quote: 





amorgan said:


> Schiit vs Burson offerings will be a tough match.


 
   
  Indeed, indeed!  This is the debate I'm already having.  Luckily, I have a couple weeks before I have to decide.


----------



## DarKu

Finally I found a logical upgrade for my awesome HA-160D.
  Will post impressions as soon as it will arrive.


----------



## hyde27

Any impression of Burson Conductor from RMAF?


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





hyde27 said:


> Any impression of Burson Conductor from RMAF?


 

 There wasn't a Conductor as far as I know, only the Soloist.


----------



## shinex64

Quote: 





darku said:


> There wasn't a Conductor as far as I know, only the Soloist.


 
   
  That's weird


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





shinex64 said:


> That's weird


 

 Conductor was announced but wasn't released yet, the release date should be 1 November.
  6moons got a pre production unit.


----------



## hyde27

Thanks!


----------



## zenpmd

I have already pre-ordered


----------



## Amorgan

Quote: 





darku said:


> There wasn't a Conductor as far as I know, only the Soloist.


 
   
  I was wondering the same, until i saw this picture. 
   
  The first unit looks like the conductor. Maybe im wrong?


----------



## Bigbuddha

I've orderd my Conductor directly from Burson already .. should be coming soon.
   
  I've already got a HA160D so i'll compare and share some thoughts.
   
  Cheers,


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





amorgan said:


> I was wondering the same, until i saw this picture.
> 
> The first unit looks like the conductor. Maybe im wrong?


 

 You are right, on top of the Conductor sits an LCD-2.
  My Conductor was shipped also, will keep everyone informed when it will arrive 
  I can compare it with 160D and also with other higher priced DAC's or DAC/Amps combos.


----------



## sobrietywarrior

Sweet. Can't wait.


----------



## Uchiya

That 4wpc rating is at 16 ohms.  A bit misleading.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





darku said:


> You are right, on top of the Conductor sits an LCD-2.
> My Conductor was shipped also, will keep everyone informed when it will arrive
> I can compare it with 160D and also with other higher priced DAC's or DAC/Amps combos.


 
   
  Subscribed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Let the shootouts begin.


----------



## zenpmd

Where did you find that out, at 16 ohms? I thought 4w sounds a ridiculous amount of power


----------



## preproman

How many wpc @50 ohms?


----------



## germay0653

Can't wait for my Conductor to arrive.


----------



## preproman

If only this dag on thing had balanced outputs..  "for my needs"


----------



## zenpmd

What does balanced outputs mean, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





zenpmd said:


> What does balanced outputs mean, if you don't mind my asking?


 
   
   
  Like this:
   
   

   
   
  for these:


----------



## zenpmd

I still don't get it!


----------



## hubsand

We're itching to get our first demonstrators, but I have high hopes for the new DAC section, which (on paper) looks like a big step up from the HA160D and DA160 - just as the Soloist is (actually) a big step up from the HA160.
   
  We've always said: “If Antelope could get together with Burson, we'd have something special”. By next week, when stock lands around the world, I suspect we'll see reviews filtering online all over the place.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





zenpmd said:


> I still don't get it!


 
   
   
  OK - what is it exactly you need to understand?


----------



## tacky187

Quote: 





zenpmd said:


> I still don't get it!


 
   
  Good article on the subject: http://www.headphone.com/learning-center/balanced-drive.php


----------



## sobrietywarrior

Any first impressions yet?


----------



## Duckman

They've had the Conductor at our local shop for a couple of weeks now. I've only had a brief couple of listens, but no a/b comparisons.
   
  I liked it with the LCD3. Very lit up, good bass slam and nicely separated.
   
  The USB connection is adequate, but a little sharp and stark sounding. The Audiophileo 2/pure power converter quite obviously removed the sharp edges, giving a more natural sounding tone.


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





hubsand said:


> We've always said: “If Antelope could get together with Burson, we'd have something special”.


 
   
  It would be a nice fusion, both companies are highly regarded. 
   
  Btw, i haven't been able to demo the conductor here but the orders are already shipping from what i know. Where are the folks who bought a conductor? been impatient with this one. 
   
  @thanks for the quick impressions Duckman.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> It would be a nice fusion, both companies are highly regarded.
> 
> Btw, i haven't been able to demo the conductor here but the orders are already shipping from what i know. Where are the folks who bought a conductor? been impatient with this one.
> 
> @thanks for the quick impressions Duckman.


 
   
  You're going to like the HE-5LEs win you get them..


----------



## BowlOfPetunias

I just got mine in the mail earlier today and I've been listening to it all day.  In a word, phenomenal.  It takes everything that makes the sound purely Burson and improves upon it 100% from the HA-160D Amp/DAC/Preamp (which I also own).  It sounds a tad tight but not exactly harsh right now, but I expect it to loosen up a bit as it burns in just like the 160D.  I've used both my HD 800's and Hifiman HE-6 cans with it and I really don't have anything to complain about--very neutral and clean without being analytical.  It makes the HD 800's actually fun.
   
  One word of advice--mine shipped without accessories or a manual for some reason so I didn't know this in advance, but if you plan on hooking it up to a Mac, it requires a driver from Burson's website.  Without the driver, it warbled crazily and hissed and popped.  With it, pure bliss.
   
  I'm sure I would've been happy getting the latest gear from Schiit, which I also considered, but I'm glad I held out all the same.


----------



## Croozer

Sounds like a nice amp, since I have all low impedance cans my HA-160DS works fine for me.


----------



## germay0653

Mine arrived towards the end of last week.  It's all that Srajan indicated in his review on 6moons and more.  It's detailed and resolving.  Instruments are more clearly separated and placed on the stage.  It has transient quickness and decay is more delineated.  It's all that I was hoping for and then some.  It's almost as if you're at the venue, studio, hall or whatever that may be.  To me, it's very realistic and conveys what the artist and recording engineer intended.  To paraphrase what other reviewers sometimes use as an analogy, it's like removing the haze from a window where you can see what's in front of you more clearly, colors are more vibrant, come into sharp focus and have dimension.  Everything is more realistic as if the glass wasn't there.  You definitely get a LOT of bang for your money with this product.
   
  I primarily use JPLAY and am having some difficulty with it and the Conductor's USB driver.  I've been chatting with with Josef of JPLAY and he's offered some suggestions but they have not solved the issue.  I will be contacting Burson shortly to see what their perspective and possible solution is.  On my setup, 16bit/44.1kHz through 24bit/96kHz work well enough but 24bit/192kHz don't always play consistently.  The JPLAY/Conductor issue seems to be related to latency that appears to get more pronounced over time on my setup.  JPLAY has VERY low latency and it does not "see" the USB interface as ASIO, which the USB driver control panel indicates it is.  J.River Media Center does "see" the ASIO interface and does not have the problem at any bit stream / resolution combination. 
   
  I'll have to go through more thorough troubleshooting process and will report back later but it may take some time because of the time differences involved between Europe (JPLAY) , Australia (Burson) and myself (USA).  I have every confidence that this issue will be resolved and do not hesitate to recommend the Conductor to anyone.


----------



## zenpmd

What headphones are you running?


----------



## DarKu

*BowlOfPetunias* and *germay0653* thanks a lot for your impressions 
  I will be receiving mine today (as fedex tracking number tells me) and will post later some comparisons with 160D and M2Tech Young + Palmer.


----------



## germay0653

Zenpmd,
   
  I'm using Denon AH-D7000 cans re-cabled with Stefan Audio Art Endorphin cables.  Previous setup used the JKDAC32 DAC (very sweet and musical) and a Burson HA-160 headamp and that combination has a lot of synergy.  I could have lived comfortably with that combo but Burson had to up the ante with the Conductor which is just more detailed with better soundstaging.
   
  FYI - the staff at Burson are great to work with.  They provide excellent customer service along with excellent products.  You get a lot of product and know how for your hard earned money.  
  I wholeheartedly recommend them.


----------



## DarKu

Ok guys, so I've compared yesterday my 160D with a fresh unburned Conductor.
  So far my observations:
  1.  Conductor have better details retrieval, more air between instruments, I'm hearing new microdetails from tunes that I know for years
  2. It have also a wider soundstage compared with 160D - which now sounds a little bit closed in.
  3. The sound is tighter and bass seems a little bit faster and deeper.
  4. Right now the top end is a little bit hot and focused, if it will be tamed with burn-in, then it will be a fantastic piece of gear.
  5. with my LCD-2 the sound is more controlled and more...relaxed, like the amplifier has more air to breathe, it's more liquid and sound is effortless.
  6. Burson recommends using their proprietary USB Async driver found on their website, after installing it use "ASIO Burson Async" from your media player (foobar2000 in my case)
  7. USB connection is vastly superior to 160D, I hear less noise with Conductor.
  8. Stepped volume pot is now a lot smoother to turn and doesn't "click" at each step.
  9. The feet are now made completely from metal with a semi-sphere rubber for vibration absorbing, better looking feet and more professional.
   
  More to come.... 
   
  I'm actually working on a full blown review for the Conductor, will do comparisons with 160D and with M2tech Young + Palmer also.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Cool first impressions DarKu. I have a bad feeling about this. My wallet suddenly started shivering and left the room. 
Looking forward to the full review


----------



## germay0653

dan.gheorghe,
   
  Your wallet may shiver in fear but your ears will shiver with delight.   Actually, you're getting A LOT of performance for the price of admission.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## coolguyalex

My God, I want one..


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





coolguyalex said:


> My God, I want one..


 
  X 2


----------



## formula1

Yes, technically talking the Conductor is by far superior in most aspects. I'd like to see it paired with some planars.


----------



## whatsntomake

My Conductor just arrived. I can't wait to see how it stacks up against the 160D.


----------



## filmfan214

Quote: 





whatsntomake said:


> My Conductor just arrived. I can't wait to see how it stacks up against the 160D.


 
  I can't wait to hear your impressions. Please do share...and soon!


----------



## Covenant

My review sample Conductor will apparently arrive tomorrow. I no longer have my HA-160D to compare it against (except via audial memory), but I'll post overall impressions of the Conductor > LCD-2 combo.


----------



## DarKu

Hey guys, my review is almost done, will post it most probably tomorrow. Fantastic DAC/Amp/Preamp, but I recommend at least 100 hours of burn-in. It is quite harsh at first, abrasive and a little bit closed in, but as time goes by it becomes more fluid, extended, open and lush.  Now it even pairs well with HD800 too !
  for LCD-2 I didn't hear nothing better to this time 
  Conductor is here to stay for me.
   
  LE: I even compared it to M2Tech Young + Palmer battery supply and it sounds as good and even better on some aspects (spacious soundstage, more extended freq. response in both directions), Conductor is really a nice piece of gear, just not forget about burn-in.


----------



## Covenant

Thanks for the heads up on burn-in, I'll make sure to run mine in for a while before forming opinions.


----------



## mmcentyre

I appreciate hearing the feedback on the Conductor.  I'm not a current headphone listener, but there is always so much great information on this site.  I owned the HA-160D briefly as a DAC/pre-amp but had three problems with it:  1) load hum with my favorite (unshielded) Q-Audio interconnects, 2) muddy DAC resolution and 3) recessed soundstage behind the plane of the speakers that I couldn't get used to.  If anyone tries the Conductor with speakers, please let me know if the issues I experienced with #1 and 3 above are remedied.  From feedback, it sounds like the Sabre chip is much more detailed (and I've heard quite a few Sabre-based DACs, so I'd expect that).  However, with the Sabre chip, do you find it produces a "natural" non-digital sound?  Thanks in advance, and yes, some LCD-2's are possibly on the horizon if this unit lives up to expectations.


----------



## Mediahound

Does the DAC in the Conductor click at all when switching bitrates? 
   
  Is the Conductor better for planar magnetic headphones like the LCD2s?  I understand the 160D was not very good for those. I'd be interested in hearing some sound quality/impact impressions on the Conductor with various cans.


----------



## trentino

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Does the DAC in the Conductor click at all when switching bitrates?
> 
> Is the Conductor better for planar magnetic headphones like the LCD2s?  I understand the 160D was not very good for those. I'd be interested in hearing some sound quality/impact impressions on the Conductor with various cans.


 

 Where did you hear that? The HA160D is one of the recommended amps/dacs for the LCD-2.


----------



## Mediahound

trentino said:


> Where did you hear that? The HA160D is one of the recommended amps/dacs for the LCD-2.




Burson themselves state about the Conductor-

_"since the introduction of the HA-160D in 2010, new headphones had flooded the market. We wanted a new headphone amp that can drive them all including the low-efficiency planarmagnetics"_

Here - http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/burson10/2.html

The 160D outputs .85 watt I believe, which doesn't really cut it for orthodynamics. In the Audeze manual, they recommend an amp at least 1 watt of power and more is even better.


----------



## trentino

Ok, I have read of many HF users satisfied with the LCD-2 and HA160D combo.


----------



## DarKu

Ok guys,
  I have clocked about 100 - 110 hours hours on my Conductor and I cannot believe how good it sounds now even with my HD800 (they on 160D sounded rather tiny and closed in, in comparison).
  Conductor really wakes up my HD800 on bass and presence, on LCD-2 Conductor really shines.
  Besides that sound is more liquid than before, like a river flowing in the night.
  I finished my review, will post it this evening.
  Final conclusions ? Conductor is here to stay


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Does the DAC in the Conductor click at all when switching bitrates?
> 
> Is the Conductor better for planar magnetic headphones like the LCD2s?  I understand the 160D was not very good for those. I'd be interested in hearing some sound quality/impact impressions on the Conductor with various cans.


 
   
  Quote: 





trentino said:


> Where did you hear that? The HA160D is one of the recommended amps/dacs for the LCD-2.


 
   
  Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Burson themselves state about the Conductor-
> _"since the introduction of the HA-160D in 2010, new headphones had flooded the market. We wanted a new headphone amp that can drive them all including the low-efficiency planarmagnetics"_
> Here - http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/burson10/2.html
> The 160D outputs .85 watt I believe, which doesn't really cut it for orthodynamics. In the Audeze manual, they recommend an amp at least 1 watt of power and more is even better.


 
   
  Quote: 





trentino said:


> Ok, I have read of many HF users satisfied with the LCD-2 and HA160D combo.


 
   
  I'm assuming the Conductor is much better for orthodynamic as well as high impedance cans since it can output 4 watts.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> I'm assuming the Conductor is much better for orthodynamic as well as high impedance cans since it can output 4 watts.


 
   
  Compared to the HiFiMan orthos, modern dynamic cans present a very easy to drive load, regardless of impedance. It's all relative though - planar speakers (e.g Magnepan ribbon and quasi-ribbon) represent a whole other level of 'pain' for amp designers. I suspect that current is the key in both cases.


----------



## DarKu

My review is finally done, you can read it Here
  Hope you like it 
  I can answer any questions about it, if someone is interested.


----------



## hyde27

Thanks for your review.


----------



## germay0653

Great review Darku!
   
  Having been to many live concerts in my lifetime, I've been around quite a few years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,  this piece of equipment has brought me closer to what I hear at the venue than any other I've placed into my system.  It's very resolving but gets timbre, tone color, right and, as you indicated, is very neutral.  It will also expose badly recorded music for what it is and vice versa it will reward you with much pleasure on  well recorded music.


----------



## DarKu

160D sounded very nice with planar magnetics, but Soloist and now Conductor kicks them in the butt !
  Absolute control over drivers using Conductor.
  I have never heard such control on my LCD-2 with other amps.
  160D is not shy with planars, but Conductor and Soloist are just better for them. More control, more air, more fluid, more of everything.
  I fell in love with Conductor, and best words what a reviewer could say it that he (me) bought it 
  That says a lot.
   
  @Germay0653 glad you liked it.
  I'm also attending a lot of live concerts around here (jazz, rock, sometimes even local folk) and I agree with you, after the burn-in period, sound becomes lush and smooth, very relaxing, I can listen to hours without any fatigue.


----------



## Mediahound

Why does the Conductor need a special software to be installed on your computer in order for the DAC to work? Seems like a bit of negative to me.


----------



## germay0653

Phototristan,
   
  The software driver is only for the USB connection.  The coaxial and toslink do not require the driver.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Phototristan,
> 
> The software driver is only for the USB connection.  The coaxial and toslink do not require the driver.


 
   
  There are plenty of DACs that can connect via USB that do not require third party software though. Why is it needed on the Burson?


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> There are plenty of DACs that can connect via USB that do not require third party software though. Why is it needed on the Burson?


 

 Good question !
   
  Conductor is using a special USB module, not a simple USB connection with a simple USB convertor.
  USB module inside is looking very much like a M2Tech HiFace 
  They are using custom drivers for their hardware, generic USB drivers of Windows or Mac OS are quite good but are not made for accurate audio reproduction, that is why serious DAC manufacturers are using custom drivers and custom USB modules.
  Burson Conductors USB module also is also *not* powered by USB power (5V), but by a separate discrete power supply, that is a lot more stable than the PCs noisy 5V USB connection.
  USB module also has a low noise clock and a jitter reduction circuit, so in this case custom drivers is the best way to go if you want a no compromise solution.
  For the 2 weeks that I had the Conductor, I have compared it's USB connection to a HiFace EVO powered by EVO power supply (battery power),
  and Conductor sounded as good ! That is a great achievement in my book, as EVO + EVO power supply is among the best transport there is.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Great review Darku!
   
  I back up everything he said. He gave me the chance to listen to the Conductor at his place. 
   
  I have the Ha-160ds. I went there, thinking there will be a difference, but not a huge difference.
   
  I loved my lcd2s on the ha-160ds, but I always felt these cans can do better.
   
  When i started listening the conductor to the music I know i was shocked
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















..  It was almost like I was listening to the lcd2 for the first time (as Darku said when testing the Soloist) .
   
On conductor i knew the lcd2s gave their best!
   
You know that most of the time you listen to a better equipment and say...yes..it is better...but not so big as to pay over 2x the difference. This was not the case. The difference was more than obvious, it was like an elephant in the room. It was a "Shut up and take my money" moment :




   
   

   
It was almost the same feeling I had when running my hd650 on an amp could not drive them properly, before i listened to conductor with LCD2



.

I am not sure which of the amplifier or dac section of Conductor made this huge difference, but I know that the amplifier gives 4W per channel and my DS only gives 1.

The bass had bigger punch, a lot more controlled (as Darku said: It is like an iron hand is controlling it), the sound was much more relaxed, the separation of instruments excellent, MUCH more details, a much wider soundstage. The sound was flowing with such ease.

The interesting thing is that I listened to HD800 as well on Conductor and I liked it a lot! Much more than on 160-ds. It gave it musicality. I started liking listening to rock on HD800. It was no longer bright. It gave it a bigger bass impact.

It made HD800 much more fun than i knew it to be on HA-160D and HA-160DS .
   
I think Conductor is truly a masterpiece and i will surely buy one soon.


----------



## Duckman

I thought the Conductor/Soloist was 4w into 8 ohms, which makes it less than 1w into 50 ohms???


----------



## Mediahound

duckman said:


> I thought the Conductor/Soloist was 4w into 8 ohms, which makes it less than 1w into 50 ohms???




I think it's 4 watts into 16 ohms but still, a bit misleading yeah.


----------



## germay0653

The USB input on the Conductor may look like an M2Tech HiFace but it uses the Tenor TE8802 chipset which is the same company that they used for the 160D.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





duckman said:


> I thought the Conductor/Soloist was 4w into 8 ohms, which makes it less than 1w into 50 ohms???


 

 Output power: 4W at 16 Ohms
  At 50 ohms it outputs more than 1W.
   
  And I can confirm it, it controls LCD-2 like no other headphone amp does (for me, at least)


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





darku said:


> Output power: 4W at 16 Ohms
> At 50 ohms it outputs more than 1W.
> 
> And I can confirm it, it controls LCD-2 like no other headphone amp does (for me, at least)


 
  The Schiit Lyr would still likely impart a smoother sound on orthodynamics with less harshness especially at higher listening volumes, as that one outputs 6W at 32 Ohms. Just saying.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> The Schiit Lyr would still likely impart a smoother sound on orthodynamics with less harshness especially at higher listening volumes, as that one outputs 6W at 32 Ohms. Just saying.


 
  It is not just about the power. It is more about the quality of the power, how clean it is.
  I can buy a 200 W in 8 ohms intergrated amp at 150 Euro here, and I also can buy a 1500 Euro integrated amp having the same specs and I can assure you, they will sound *very* different from each other.
  Power is not everything, how clean it is, is more important.


----------



## Mediahound

darku said:


> It is not just about the power. It is more about the quality of the power, how clean it is.
> I can buy a 200 W in 8 ohms intergrated amp at 150 Euro here, and I also can buy a 1500 Euro integrated amp having the same specs and I can assure you, they will sound *very* different from each other.
> Power is not everything, how clean it is, is more important.




It's also about headroom, especially on orthodynamics cans, they like a lot. The Lyr is definitely cleaner than the Burson, it's more effortless, less harsh highs, smoother and clearer sound overall.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> It's also about headroom, especially on orthodynamics cans, they like a lot. That said, the Lyr is definitely *cleaner than the Burson*.


 
  Did you audition the Soloist or the Conductor ?
  Because they are both *very* different than HA-160 or HA-160D


----------



## hyde27

Which is better, pairing with LCD2,LCD3 or HD800?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> It's also about headroom, especially on orthodynamics cans, they like a lot. That said, the Lyr is definitely cleaner than the Burson.


 
  Stop comparing the Burson to that Schiit! (sorry i could not help it ) )
  Quote: 





hyde27 said:


> Which is better, pairing with LCD2,LCD3 or HD800?


 
  If you are asking between ha-160ds, ha-160d and Conductor, I have listened to LCD2 and HD800 on all of them and I can say easily that Conductor is *much * better with both. Even with hd800. It gave musicality to it. It took out the brightness.
  The soundstage was a lot wider, the bass impact was more powerfull, etc
  I liked listening to rock on hd800 for the first time.
  On LCD2 i remained with the impression that I head it for the first time to its maximum potential.
  So it was a *huge *improvement with both LCD2 and HD800 with the Conductor, in my opinion of course.
   
  Burson really did it again. They managed to add a lot more details, more control, a bigger soundstage and still keep the musicality and warmness.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Stop comparing the Burson to that Schiit!


 
   
  Only did so because DarKu above stated:
   
   


> And I can confirm it, it controls LCD-2 like no other headphone amp does


 
   
  Which is totally not true as there is the Schiit Lyr


----------



## Croozer

dan.gheorghe said:


> Stop comparing the Burson to that Schiit!


----------



## MasterBlaster7

Great review on the Conductor DarKu.
   
  There is one thing I'm wondering about, and you might or might not be able to address this.
   
  In the 6 moons review they said that the Conductor was a bit meatier and the Eximus had more silvery highs.  Now, what I was wondering was how a Stello U3 made the conductor sound?  Burson went with the Tenor chip, again, and that might help preserve the special Burson sound.  But it seems to me that the XMOS chip used by the Eximus and the Stello gives April music their own special sound.  So, I was just wondering what a Conductor + Stello U3 combo sound like compared to an Eximus.


----------



## jm1122

Anyone try the Conductor with a pair of Grados?  Specifically the PS1000s?


----------



## Covenant

Well, I've had the demo Conductor here for a few weeks now, so I suppose I should post impressions...
   
  It's exceptional.
   
   
   
  ...what, you want me to wax lyrical? Oh very well then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The Conductor takes the Soloist + HA160D combo and subtly improves on it. This is no mean feat. The Soloist was perhaps the finest amp I've heard the LCD-2's with, and the DAC section of the HA160D was quite analog sounding and resolving.
   
  The only difference between that setup and the Conductor is the DAC upgrade to an ESS Sabre. Now, I've usually found differences in DACs very subtle and difficult to detect once you're past the $500 threshold or so. But there is a notable improvement from the Sabre, particularly in how it renders vocals. There's a kind of liquid smoothness to them now that was not present before; a smoothness that comes not from glossing over details or "air-brushing" the presentation, but rather of extreme refinement and ease of reproduction. It's as if the DAC is cruising along at one umpteenth of its potential, negligently throwing out sound whilst sipping on a martini under a shade umbrella on the beach.
   
  All that being said, I won't be keeping my Conductor (nor my beloved LCD-2's). My lifestyle has changed to the point that I get very little time for listening to my home rig anymore, thus it is being liquidated to fund an improved portable system (I've already bought a Sennheiser Momentum).
   
  So alas this will probably be the last item from Team Burson that I'll audition. It was a fun journey though, and I'm glad to see how the little Melbourne company has grown into a audio giant.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Hello guys,
   
  I have done some tests regarding Conductor and my PS Audio Duet power conditioner.
   
  I also have the Wireworld Aurora and PS Audio Jewel power cables.
   
  I have noticed something weird in the Conductor with the power conditioner. The sound lacked dynamics, some depth and it was brighter. (i was using a stock power cable to power the PS Audio Duet power conditioner, and PS Audio Jewel from the power conditioner to Conductor)
   
  Tests:
   

 I have then tried the Aurora cable plugged directly in the power socket with no power conditioner. The depth came back, the soundstage was a little wider, the dynamics were back, the bass was deeper.
   

 Then, I also tried PS Audio Jewel vs Aurora with no power conditioner and Aurora won easily. On Aurora the bass was tighter and the sound more clear.
   

 Aurora combined with the Power Conditioner on every end (from the socket to the conditioner or from the conditioner to conductor) was the worst choice. No dynamics, less bass less depth etc This happened with my ha-160ds also, so it might be a general thing not only with conductor.
   
   
   
   
  My power conditioner worked just fine with the HA-160DS ( Just ps audio jewel power cable from the power conditioner into the ha-160 ds, and no aurora).
   
  Putting more power conditioners in series is not a good idea and considering my findings I asked Burson if the Conductor already has a power conditioning or filtering and if they recommend using a power conditioner with it.
   
  The answer was:
   
   
   


> Yes, the conductor features a 5 stage filtering power supply. Therefore, we don't recommend the use of external power conditioners. Thanks for your interest and your honest feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  So they confirmed my findings


----------



## mmcentyre

In response to my previous post (answering my own questions), the Conductor has no problem with unshielded interconnects, is more detailed with the new DAC chip, and has roughly the same spatial presentation when used with speakers (sound is in the same plane as the speakers, not forward).  What everyone has said about the Conductor is true in terms of its strengths -- an absolutely amazing tone with plucked strings and percussion being so lifelike and organic.  Cymbals are like liquid mercury, with great decay and delicacy.  Bass is textured and full.  PRaT is outstanding and I actually did find myself involuntarily tapping my toes constantly.  However, highlighting that tastes are personal, this DAC might not be for everyone.  One reviewer mentioned it was less intimate than his other DAC, with instruments harder to pick out on the stage.  That is exactly my impression.  There is almost no imaging -- just a wash of music and sound like a wave hitting you.  Ultimately, I think this it the "Burson sound" some professional reviewers talk about, and it's a particular sonic signature that I wouldn't call neutral.  I found myself searching for the vocalist and trying to find instruments on the stage (but couldn't).  Despite it's strengths, that was a sound I just couldn't get used to and I realized that I do value a little more sculpture to the instruments and musicians.  My tube amp is a Bob Latino ST-70 clone and I think it pairs better with a leaner, rather than juicier, DAC.  I did not try headphones, so my experience is limited to pre-amp/DAC functionality only.  This is my personal opinion only, and the Conductor might be exactly what someone else is looking for.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





covenant said:


> All that being said, I won't be keeping my Conductor (nor my beloved LCD-2's). My lifestyle has changed to the point that I get very little time for listening to my home rig anymore, thus it is being liquidated to fund an improved portable system (I've already bought a Sennheiser Momentum).
> 
> So alas this will probably be the last item from Team Burson that I'll audition. It was a fun journey though, and I'm glad to see how the little Melbourne company has grown into a audio giant.


 
   
  We are going to miss your reviews/impressions on full size gear, i hope you keep writing about portable headphone rigs. 
   
  Btw, im going to listen the conductor to a friend's house next week.


----------



## driver 8

I just received my conductor a few hours ago, but had to go out right afterward and am only just listening to it now.  I can already tell, though, that it's cleaner sounding than the HA160D.
   
  Quote:


mediahound said:


> There are plenty of DACs that can connect via USB that do not require third party software though. Why is it needed on the Burson?


 
   
  I can't speak for all of those, but it seems to me that DAC's need additional drivers to exceed the bitrate limitation imposed by the USB interface.  My Wyred4Sound DAC-2 needed an install as well.
   
  Quote: 





mediahound said:


> It's also about headroom, especially on orthodynamics cans, they like a lot. The Lyr is definitely cleaner than the Burson, it's more effortless, less harsh highs, smoother and clearer sound overall.


 
   
  Okay... have you heard the Burson Conductor?  I really wouldn't feel right testifying on its behalf so soon, but your insistence on the Lyr being some be-all/end-all Audez'e amp seems a bit odd to me as someone who's owned the LCD cans, the HA160D, and the Lyr for awhile now (and found the Lyr to be mediocre with the LCD-3's and unusable with a lot of other cans).  The Lyr bests the amp section of the HA160D, yeah, but the later still quite capable of driving them well.  The Conductor is a completely different unit from the HA160D anyways, though, and everyone here (and maybe myself in a day or two) is saying that it bests the older model in pretty much every way. 
   
  -Edit-
   
  To further elaborate, I've gotten better results with the Audez'e cans using my WA22 and in an audition with the Eddie Current Balancing Act (especially! So much so that I'll soon own one), both of which are less powerful than the Lyr.  I'd add my audition of the Liquid Fire too, but I was a bit distracted at the time, so my impressions may not be fair.


----------



## zenpmd

Anyone paired the Conductor with T1s yet?


----------



## BowlOfPetunias

I've posted previously and expressed how great the Burson Conductor sounds.  I now unfortunately have some negatives to share as well.  I don't think it would be biased or untruthful for me to claim that Burson apparently has some quality issues to sort out regarding the Conductor.  
   
  Here's a list of the Conductors I went through before I got a (so far) fully functional unit with no problems:
   
  Conductor #1:  Missing accessories & manual (Burson ships crates to retailers with the individual boxes unsealed--possibly the fault of the retailer rather than Burson)
  Conductor #2:  Once warmed up, periodic clicking noise (same noise as when turning on or changing source) which interrupts sound.  Also, periodic popping in left channel.
   
  At this point, I went to the retailer in person rather than deal with shipping.
   
  Conductor #3:  Tested in store.  Turned on, but could not select source or gain.  No sound output.  Did not show up in Mac OS X as an output.
  Conductor #4:  Tested in store.  Completely dead out of the box.
  Conductor #5:  Tested in store.  Seems to be working so far...
   
  To make a long story short, I still recommend the product.  If it works, it works beautifully.  However, be prepared to be a victim of whatever seems to be afflicting Burson's early production run of Conductors.  Another thing worth mentioning--I had to deal with Burson's tech support when I wanted to return Conductor #2 to the retailer.  Burson was relentless with having me try different setups, sources, inputs, outputs, and suggested dirty power as a culprit, etc.  I tried to accommodate as much as my setup would allow.  At one point, Burson wanted it shipped to them (in Australia) for testing and then would either return that one back to me at my cost or send a new one if it was truly faulty.
   
  Without a doubt, if this 5th unit develops any problems, I will return it and get Schiit Audio products.  It's somewhat equivalent and they're based in the U.S.  Kudos to my retailer for all of their assistance in getting the matter resolved as well.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





bowlofpetunias said:


> I've posted previously and expressed how great the Burson Conductor sounds.  I now unfortunately have some negatives to share as well.  I don't think it would be biased or untruthful for me to claim that Burson apparently has some quality issues to sort out regarding the Conductor.
> 
> Here's a list of the Conductors I went through before I got a (so far) fully functional unit with no problems:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, sounds like a total hassle. Having to send to Australia for warranty service at the customer expense seems like a royal pain too. 
   
  At least one review I read said that vocals on the Conductor were difficult to place and seemed 'weak'. Have you noticed this?


----------



## driver 8

Hmm, listening to the HE-500's with it right now I'd definitely say they're less forward than some other setups I've heard.  I don't think I'd call it "weak" though.  Their positioning seems typical.  Maybe the review unit had some issues?  From the images at 6moons of the internals and these stories it seems like there are definite QC issues going on.


----------



## BowlOfPetunias

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Wow, sounds like a total hassle. Having to send to Australia for warranty service at the customer expense seems like a royal pain too.
> 
> At least one review I read said that vocals on the Conductor were difficult to place and seemed 'weak'. Have you noticed this?


 
  No.  If it works, it performs like a champ.  I had the HA-160D and this is a solid improvement in every metric while still managing to sound characteristically Burson.  Soundstage and directional qualities were not impeded by the Burson at all.  In fact, vocals sound amazing whether I'm using my HD800s, HE-6, or LCD-3s.  Interestingly, the HD800 pairs amazingly with the Conductor whereas it was merely adequate with the HA-160D.  The only negative that I can attribute to the Conductor in terms of performance is that you aren't getting a fully lush tube sound, but then again, these are two separate camps of taste anyway.


----------



## BowlOfPetunias

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> Hmm, listening to the HE-500's with it right now I'd definitely say they're less forward than some other setups I've heard.  I don't think I'd call it "weak" though.  Their positioning seems typical.  Maybe the review unit had some issues?  From the images at 6moons of the internals and these stories it seems like there are definite QC issues going on.


 
  I just read the 6moons review.  I got my unit first day of release, so I never read anything other than previews prior to experiencing it for myself.  Yeah, I saw how they had the dreaded "clicking" too.  It's a problem.  Not every unit has this issue based on the five that I've had the displeasure of owning/auditioning.
   
  Even so, I think this is a great buy.  Although, it wouldn't hurt to wait a couple months for issues to be ironed out.


----------



## devgru

Quote:  





>





> the musicality and warmness.


 
  Ahh yes, musicality.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





bowlofpetunias said:


> *Interestingly, the HD800 pairs amazingly with the Conductor whereas it was merely adequate with the HA-160D*.


 
  Gold words !
  I found the same !
  With 160D, HD800 sounded not so extended, it sounded closed in and tiny, soundstage was not so wide and the sound was not so smooth. With Conductor HD800 shines, smoothness is back, wide extended soundstage is back, bass slam is very good. I'm very impressed by Conductor.
   
  Regarding QC issues that some of you found, on my first two days with Conductor, I had very few and occasional issues, like losing connection with my PC and maybe a pop sound once or twice a day. But after burn-in period, all issues are gone now. No clicking, no popping, just pure musical bliss


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





bowlofpetunias said:


> I've posted previously and expressed how great the Burson Conductor sounds.  I now unfortunately have some negatives to share as well.  I don't think it would be biased or untruthful for me to claim that Burson apparently has some quality issues to sort out regarding the Conductor.
> 
> Here's a list of the Conductors I went through before I got a (so far) fully functional unit with no problems:
> 
> ...


 
I have experienced some clicking in the sound too. Sometimes the device disappears from windows device manager and I have to restart Burson or Windows and then it works again.
Sometimes in the music it gives some noise on a random channel. If i restart the song it disappears, if i change the progress bar further and backwards the noise disappears.
It could be a software problem with the new Burson Async driver or the Burson Audio USB Async Control Panel. THe buffer there may get corrupted or something.
   
At least i hope it is software.
However this occurs rarely for now.

 Edit:

 I have discovered I had the USB AI Charger+ activated from Asus. I don't think that it is good in this combination.



 I have deactivated that and also I had all the USB2 ports from the controller occupied. I have moved all to USB 3 and left only the Conductor on the USB2 Controller. 

 I feel the sound to be improved a little and did not get any more weird sounds yet. Will get back with more details after more tests.


----------



## jm1122

Just received mine yesterday.  Have a PS1000 and LCD-3 so will post thoughts in a few days once I've had ample time to use it.
   
  Initial thoughts after going from a FiiO E11 to an Audio Engine D1 and now to this is that it's definitely a major upgrade and everything sounds much better.  Just getting into Head-Fi so don't have much experience with a lot other products like many of the vets on this forum.
   
  My unit has the "dreaded clicking" when changing bit rates so will be interesting to see if this fades over time.  Darku how long did it take before you noticed it gone?  Other than that, it seems really good.
   
  By the way, anyone able to get WASAPI working with this with USB input?  Is it even possible since their driver is ASIO?  ASIO works fine (Win7 64bit, Foobar2k).


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





jm1122 said:


> Just received mine yesterday.  Have a PS1000 and LCD-3 so will post thoughts in a few days once I've had ample time to use it.
> 
> Initial thoughts after going from a FiiO E11 to an Audio Engine D1 and now to this is that it's definitely a major upgrade and everything sounds much better.  Just getting into Head-Fi so don't have much experience with a lot other products like many of the vets on this forum.
> 
> ...


 
  I have tried the wassapi and it doesn't work. KS works. However the Asio Burson Async is better.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





jm1122 said:


> My unit has the "dreaded clicking" when changing bit rates so will be interesting to see if this fades over time.  Darku how long did it take before you noticed it gone?  Other than that, it seems really good.
> 
> By the way, anyone able to get WASAPI working with this with USB input?  Is it even possible since their driver is ASIO?  ASIO works fine (Win7 64bit, Foobar2k).


 
  It is *normal *to have the clicking sound when changing bit rates, the relays are changing the bit rates, that is why this occurs.
  It works with KS and with proprietary Asio Burson Async driver, I prefer the latter.


----------



## BowlOfPetunias

Quote: 





darku said:


> It is *normal *to have the clicking sound when changing bit rates, the relays are changing the bit rates, that is why this occurs.
> It works with KS and with proprietary Asio Burson Async driver, I prefer the latter.


 
  Agreed, DarKu.  Now if you get that clicking in the middle of songs then you may have a problem.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Wow, sounds like a total hassle. Having to send to Australia for warranty service at the customer expense seems like a royal pain too.


 
   
  Now you know how WE feel about virtually every other hi-fi component on the planet !


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Now you know how WE feel about virtually every other hi-fi component on the planet !


 
   
  I feel you. It happens to me and folks on my country. 
   
  Every audio company should have a regional service center..


----------



## fishbone

Glad to see that the Conductor is a great toy. I'm planning on buying the Soloist and using the DAC of the HA-160D then going separate when Burson will release their new DAC.
  I can't wait to have it when I'm reading all those reviews.
   
  Thanks !


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> I feel you. It happens to me and folks on my country.
> 
> Every audio company should have a regional service center..


 
   
  Its compounded here by the tyranny of distance, although I expect that there are hurdles in the EU that we don't face here. One pleasant surprise for me was getting a 20% 'discount' on an amp from GB - we dont pay their VAT (or our own GST on purchases under 1000 AUD).


----------



## jm1122

Been listening to the Conductor for about a week now and am very impressed.
   
  Not going to go into imaging or soundstage or other audio descriptors because I don't really have another equal tiered DAC+Amp combination to compare it against and my knowledge is limited but my PS1000s and more so my LCD-3s really do sound amazing.  Using the lowest gain option and the volume knob at halfway for the Grados and 2/3rds of the way to max for the LCD-3s is plenty of volume for either phone.
   
  Still haven't had any popping or clicking issues.
   
  Thanks for the recommendations folks, purchase was well worth it!


----------



## driver 8

I've had it for about a week now and have gotten one instance of clicking mid-song. 
   
  I haven't actually done an extensive amount of music listening with different headphones, though, so I'm reluctant to say much about it yet.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> I've had it for about a week now and have gotten one instance of clicking mid-song.
> 
> I haven't actually done an extensive amount of music listening with different headphones, though, so I'm reluctant to say much about it yet.


 
  Guys, I am curios of something from everybody who had this clicking in the middle of the songs. Are you using the USB input? Did you try the tosslink or coax? Did conductor ever disappear from device manager?
   
  I tried the other inputs and I did not get any clicks/pops or noise. I think there might be a problem with the  usb drivers, or usb receiver. Most probable the drivers are at fault.


----------



## driver 8

Yeah, that was with USB.  I haven't used any other inputs.
   
  No disconnects yet.


----------



## germay0653

Per Burson, Tenor is working on providing a 64 bit USB driver.  The current USB driver is 32 bit.


----------



## driver 8

Oddly enough my computer was completely unable to boot last night with the Conductor (which it's connected to) already turned on.  Like, it just froze on the BIOS' splash screen for a few minutes but immediately started doing its thing when I turned the Conductor off.  I turned it on right after my desktop loaded and there haven't been any problems since.


----------



## Clemmaster

Tenor 8022 drivers issues seem to come out, again... Hope Burson can pressure Tenor to solve the issue faster. Audio-GD moved on because of that.
   
  I wish the Conductor wasn't based on that chip, it cannot cooperate with the Squeezebox Touch (yet?)...


----------



## germay0653

I'm certainly hoping the new driver will solve the problems!


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Per Burson, Tenor is working on providing a 64 bit USB driver.  The current USB driver is 32 bit.


 
   
  Quote: 





clemmaster said:


> Tenor 8022 drivers issues seem to come out, again... Hope Burson can pressure Tenor to solve the issue faster. Audio-GD moved on because of that.
> 
> I wish the Conductor wasn't based on that chip, it cannot cooperate with the Squeezebox Touch (yet?)...


 
   
   
  I was equally surprised to see this chip in the Conductor. Kingwa at Audio-GD gave up on Tenor because they couldn't produce a better driver. It took them months to produce simple updates that just didn't work in the end.


----------



## hyde27

Which USB cable is better with Conductor(ESS SABRE32 DAC chip)?


----------



## driver 8

they're all the same.  apparently USB ports can differ in quality from device to device, though, which is a bit maddening.


----------



## germay0653

Burson has a beta version of the new driver and is currently testing it!


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Burson has a beta version of the new driver and is currently testing it!


 
   
  Awesome news!


----------



## fabio-fi

Good to know, hopefully they release it soon. 
   
  As for the cables question, audioquest makes decent cables. (i don't feel the need to spend lots on cables Imo)


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> they're all the same.  apparently USB ports can differ in quality from device to device, though, which is a bit maddening.


 
  Not all USB cables are the same. Yes, they all basically transfer data but some of the cheapy ones that come with your keyboard or whatever are really thin and don't have as much shielding as one specifically for audio.


----------



## driver 8

You're right, sorry.  I assumed anyone here would at least get a $10 Belkin cable or something.  After that point they're all the same, really.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> You're right, sorry.  I assumed anyone here would at least get a $10 Belkin cable or something.  After that point they're all the same, really.


 
   
  Wow........wonder how long it will be till someone starts the cable war with you


----------



## driver 8

I'd agree a USB cable without any shielding is bad, but claims beyond that will mostly be cable theory based on people's interconnect and headphone cables, which are iffy enough as is.  A USB cable doesn't even carry an audio signal making the idea of a "USB cable specifically for audio" a bit misleading.  If the analog signal I'm hearing even existed before the DAC outputs it I'd have to hit up Coconut Audio for some souped up SATA cables and ****.
   
  I only ever see people with legitimately good gear talking about the USB interfaces implemented, which the cable won't change anyways.


----------



## Saraguie

Duplicate post


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I have the wireworld starlight cable with it. I tested it against the stock cable. You can hear the difference, but it is very subtle. It is true that both send digital signals. however, all that matters with the usb cables is the timming of the data received and the clock. However, Conductor has a very good async usb receiver which is independed of the clock from your computer. I found cables make a small difference with it, much smaller than with my ha-160ds. I wouldn't spend 100 euros for the starlight again, in this situation. I would get a a wireworld ultraviolet at most or audioquest forest.


----------



## HeyWaj10

Has anyone had a chance yet to compare the Conductor against the Schiit Gungnir/Mjolnir?  I'm really curious to hear anyone's findings.


----------



## Trogdor

heywaj10 said:


> Has anyone had a chance yet to compare the Conductor against the Schiit Gungnir/Mjolnir?  I'm really curious to hear anyone's findings.




Ditto. I am also curious of Schiit's performance versus the Conductor.


----------



## Saraguie

heywaj10 said:


> Has anyone had a chance yet to compare the Conductor against the Schiit Gungnir/Mjolnir?  I'm really curious to hear anyone's findings.


   

  Quote: 





trogdor said:


> Ditto. I am also curious of Schiit's performance versus the Conductor.


 
   X~3


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





trogdor said:


> Ditto. I am also curious of Schiit's performance versus the Conductor.


 
   
  There's been a lot of posts about the Mjolnir vs Soloist. If you haven't seen those, you may want to seek them out.


----------



## Trogdor

elwappo99 said:


> There's been a lot of posts about the Mjolnir vs Soloist. If you haven't seen those, you may want to seek them out.




The issue is the Conductor is supposedly an entire new animal for Burson. So I am not sure those reviews are that useful.


----------



## driver 8

I thought it was just a Soloist with an added DAC.  _A whole new animal from the HA160D_


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> I thought it was just a Soloist with an added DAC.  _A whole new animal from the HA160D_


 
   
  It blows the 160D from the water.
  Im waiting if Burson decide to release a standalone Dac, we'll see.


----------



## driver 8

I know; I have both of them.
   
  The question earlier was whether or not the amp section is any different from the Soloist (if I understodd Trogdor correctly) and it seems not to be according to their site:
   
  Quote: 





> The Headphone Amplifier  The Conductor also features our well regarded Soloist Headphone Amplifier. We had to deploy another 35W customised transformer to ensure that the Soloist circuitry is independent and optimised at all times. This is to ensure that its performance is exactly the same as the standalone Soloist.


 
   
  so those Mjolnir vs Soloist reviews are worth checking out.


----------



## Trogdor

driver 8 said:


> I know; I have both of them.
> 
> The question earlier was whether or not the amp section is any different from the Soloist (if I understodd Trogdor correctly) and it seems not to be according to their site:
> 
> ...




Ah, I stand corrected. Thanks driver 8. Mea culpa. I will go read those reviews.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Guys, for anybody that heard clicking or noise during songs.
   
  I stopped having these problems . I had the conductor set as default playback device in skype, and sometimes I set it in windows. After i stopped doing this it stopped. Actually if i set it as a default playback device the problem occurs, but only then.
  I have to unset it as default playback device in windows and then restart for the problems to go away.
   
  Another thing, I have  noticed that my wireworld aurora cable was not a good match , because it restricted dynamics, bass and introduced sibilance . The cable has some filtering inside which may get in the way of the 5 step filter inside conductor.
   
So be careful what cables you use (if they have some filtering inside) and with power conditioners. They usually are not good with Conductor!


----------



## maniac0r

I'm using OSX10.8 and Audirvana and have absolutely no problems with Conductor. I'm powering it via the Supra Lo-Rad shielded power cable and HiFi tuning Supreme fuse (replaced original fuse in the Conductor).
   
  For Macbook Pro connection i'm using TOSLINK and USB connection to Logitech Squeezebox Touch (with triode's Enhanced Digital Output and kernel #12 with support for [size=small] Tenor TE8802 USB transciever).[/size]
   
  For critical listening I'm using analog input of Conductor conneted to PS Audio PWD MKII with bridge card.
   
  All audio devices are connected to PS Audio Powerplant P5 with Multiwave regeneration enabled.
   
  Burson Conductor is really great product.


----------



## hyde27

Which sounds better, Toslink or USB?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





maniac0r said:


> I'm using OSX10.8 and Audirvana and have absolutely no problems with Conductor. I'm powering it via the Supra Lo-Rad shielded power cable and HiFi tuning Supreme fuse (replaced original fuse in the Conductor).
> 
> For Macbook Pro connection i'm using TOSLINK and USB connection to Logitech Squeezebox Touch (with triode's Enhanced Digital Output and kernel #12 with support for [size=small] Tenor TE8802 USB transciever).[/size]
> 
> ...


 
  Yes it is a great product! I love it! It has some glitches with the driver in windows but I can manage! I have compared it shortly with M2Tech Vaughan with lcd2, lcd3 and hd800 with the courtesy of Darku. Though Vaughan has a cleaner sound and a blacker background ( it runs on batteries and no cable or power conditioner makes a difference), a slight smoother sound and a little more details, the differences were minor, and I personally liked the conductor more. Conductor had a punchier bass and a better lower midrange. And Vaughan was supposed to be in a completely different league 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Did the Supreme fuse make a difference? Can you please tell me more on that subject? What were the differences? 
  Thanks!


----------



## germay0653

I'm interested in the difference the fuse makes also.  Debating on whether to replace fuses in my power amps too.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> I'm interested in the difference the fuse makes also.  Debating on whether to replace fuses in my power amps too.


 
  Me too and I found the first person who actually did it on Conductor!  Can't wait for more details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## maniac0r

Guys sorry for the delay, I have already replied to Dan via PM, but this may possibly help also to others so i'm pasting it here for the reference:
   
  Yes, the supreme fuse made the difference - the sound got a bit more colour in mids, bass impact improved with my HD800 headphones and the music sounds better connected together.
   
  But to be honest the most analytical testing with Supreme fuses I did with my previous Burson product - HA-160 and for the new Conductor I replaced the fuse on second day the Conductor was delivered to me, so did not compare too much as for me the Supreme fuse was clear way to go after the experience with HA-160 
   
  BTW with HA-160 I got improved dynamics after replacing stock power cable with shielded Supra Lo-Rad cable (not really expensive cable) - this also improved "blackness" as I think I had quite a lot of noise coming from other power cables and switching power supplies from other devices nearby. Again i'm using the Supra power cable from the moment the Conductor was delivered so can't comment if exactly the same applies also for Conductor, but I would believe so..
   
  Hope this help a bit.
   
   
  P.S. Make sure to test putting Supreme fuse in both directions and stay with the one you like more. Somehow there is a difference in which way the fuse is inserted (you will easily notice it in amount and control of bass). Also i recommend using contact cleaner before applying the fuse and not touching the contacts with bare fingers.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





maniac0r said:


> Guys sorry for the delay, I have already replied to Dan via PM, but this may possibly help also to others so i'm pasting it here for the reference:
> 
> Yes, the supreme fuse made the difference - the sound got a bit more colour in mids, bass impact improved with my HD800 headphones and the music sounds better connected together.
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you! It was really helpful! I think I will try the fuse tweak at the end of the month. Cables do make a difference. I use the ps audio jewel . It is a better combination than with my Wireworld Aurora . Aurora has some noise filtering, and the conductor already has 5 steps power filtering, and it might get in the way. So the aurora restricts dynamics, bass and makes the sound more bright. 
   
  I also reserved one wall socket JUST for the Conductor, and this got me a cleaner background and more details.


----------



## germay0653

Thanks maniac0r!  Supreme fuse ordered.


----------



## jm1122

Hey guys, anyone have the conductor hooked up via USB and able to get their PC to idle?  (ie.  IM status gets set to away, monitor turns off after 10 mins, etc.)
   
  For whatever reason, when my conductor is on my PC doesn't idle.
   
  It's not really a big issue, just wondering if anyone else experiences this or knows a solution.


----------



## jtinto

makes sense if it's not idle?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





jm1122 said:


> Hey guys, anyone have the conductor hooked up via USB and able to get their PC to idle?  (ie.  IM status gets set to away, monitor turns off after 10 mins, etc.)
> 
> For whatever reason, when my conductor is on my PC doesn't idle.
> 
> It's not really a big issue, just wondering if anyone else experiences this or knows a solution.


 
  If you do not listen to any music and do nothing it should idle.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





jm1122 said:


> Hey guys, anyone have the conductor hooked up via USB and able to get their PC to idle?  (ie.  IM status gets set to away, monitor turns off after 10 mins, etc.)
> 
> For whatever reason, when my conductor is on my PC doesn't idle.
> 
> It's not really a big issue, just wondering if anyone else experiences this or knows a solution.


 
   
  It's one of the major issues with the Tenor chip. The same issues came up when Audio-GD was using it.


----------



## jm1122

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> If you do not listen to any music and do nothing it should idle.


 
   
  Yeah, the issue is it doesn't idle...ever.  As soon as I turn power switch off, it'll idle as normal.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





jm1122 said:


> Yeah, the issue is it doesn't idle...ever.  As soon as I turn power switch off, it'll idle as normal.


 
   
  That's a known issue with the Tenor chip. I have the same issue with mine in my Audio-gd stuff. It sucks


----------



## driver 8

My computer won't boot if the Conductor is on, probably due to that chip, but I almost always turn it on after the computer, so w/e.


----------



## maniac0r

I'm not using Conductor with computer too frequently, but once I did, I have noticed that my macbook woke up for no reason for few seconds and then gone to sleep again. I have noticed it because before sleeping the notebook I was listening to music via Audirvana app, so when notebook woke it started to play few seconds and then stopped as it gone into sleep. Also external USB HDD was connected that time to notebook, nothing else. I was not investigating this as it did happen (or I have noticed) only once...
   
  On other side I just yesterday noticed that when I select USB (or other digital input) and do have volume and gain on MAX, I can clearly hear specific noise in the left channel of headphones, even with nothing connected to Conductor. I'm not sure if it's only my device showing this behaviour, or common issue though. It is not a problem because when having volume set to normal (or louder) listening levels I can't hear it, really it's there only on nearly max or max level..


----------



## philo50

just took delivery of my Conductor....will be using coax via Audiophilleo 2....sure like what I am hearing so far...


----------



## driver 8

I found mine changed quite a bit after the first night of use.  It's the only source component I've really noticed burn-in with.


----------



## germay0653

Is the lack of idle an issue with the chip itself (hardware) or the driver (firmware/software)?  I suspect that's more of a software, signaling , issue.  I know Tenor (or Far East Galaxy) is working with Burson on a 64 bit driver for Windows 8 and hopefully they can solve that issue.  I know the current, 32 bit, driver doesn't play well with JPLAY which is a very low latency player.  I'm not an engineer but the idle issue may be what's causing the problem with JPLAY but that's just assumption on my part.


----------



## jm1122

Probably should have mentioned this in my previous post, but I'm running win7 64bit.  Is anyone able to successfully idle on x64?  My initial thoughts is this may strictly be a 64 bit only issue.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





jm1122 said:


> Probably should have mentioned this in my previous post, but I'm running win7 64bit.  Is anyone able to successfully idle on x64?  My initial thoughts is this may strictly be a 64 bit only issue.


 
  Until you guys said this I didn't realize the computer never goes idle. I also have win7 64  and it does not idle.


----------



## driver 8

I usually tell my computers not to anyways, so it' s been a non- issue for me.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> I usually tell my computers not to anyways, so it' s been a non- issue for me.


 
  That has been my case too, though I hope these problems get fixed by the new driver update.
   
  Ah, If you are planning to install windows 8, it wouldn't work with conductor just yet, but from what I understand, the win8 drivers will be out soon.


----------



## MDCLXVI

I have been using the Conductor for approximately a month now, initially with HD800s but then with ATH-W3000ANVs from last Friday, some of my impressions:

Current setup is:
iPod classic > Wadia 171i transport > Burson Conductor > W3000ANV

With the HD800s I was experimenting with the different gain settings and it appeared that, at the same volume (though I had no way of measuring), the low gain seemed slightly more relaxed and laid-back than medium or high gain. But the difference was small so I'm not sure if it's an actual difference or just my hearing. I settled on medium gain for the HD800s.

The pairing is very good in terms of detail, soundstage and linearity, no specific part of the frequency range dominates, and I felt it produced a particularly realistic sound with acoustic/live music, and is perfectly capable with other genres.

However, I felt I needed something that could complement the HD800s, hence the W3000s, and I have to say the Conductor/W3000 pairing is phenomenal to my ears.

The Conductor is at low gain for the W3000s, either 9 o'clock or one step higher on the volume. The sound is rich and deep, more than enough bass, certainly when coming from the HD800s, but still with exceptional detail retrieval.

I feel like nothing is given up when switching away from the HD800, but the W3000 gives me a far greater sense of euphony and musicality, which is tremendously addictive; there is no urge to "notice" any small things in the songs but instead just to get lost in the music.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Here are my impressions on the Conductor and if you want to read my full story here.


----------



## germay0653

Great story dan.gheorghe and very entertaining.  Love the hi-def images!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I know what you mean with cost of this hobby.  My wallet screams at me all the time and I'm not a young puppy anymore so it has many of scars but oh, what joy it gives to my ears and spirit.  That's really what it's all about after all and that's priceless.


----------



## jm1122

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Here are my impressions on the Conductor and if you want to read my full story here.


 
   Hey Dan really enjoying your blog journey.  My experience with the Conductor and the LCD-3s were almost identical.  Also agree with the long breaking in process.  It seemed like mine took 2 weeks - a month for it to be fully broken in.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Thank you guys! Glad you like it!


----------



## jm1122

Quick question.
   
  Suppose my new motherboard has a SPDIF Coaxial connection and obviously USB.  Which is optimal/recommended to use with the Conductor as far as quality of sound?
   
  I know the Tenor chip supports Asynchronous but is it worth it to bypass that along with the sometimes problematic drivers to get a higher bitrate?


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





jm1122 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Suppose my new motherboard has a SPDIF Coaxial connection and obviously USB.  Which is optimal/recommended to use with the Conductor as far as quality of sound?
> 
> I know the Tenor chip supports Asynchronous but is it worth it to bypass that along with the sometimes problematic drivers to get a higher bitrate?


 
  In your case go for USB.
  Why ? Because all PCs have very noisy coax/optical output and USB of your Conductor will sound better. People use coax only if they have a good or very good transport (CD player, Hi-face or any other SPDIF interface).
  My PC also has coax and optic output, but both sound horrible connected to any DAC.
   
  My Conductor is getting better and better, i think only now it has been settled down, as music now is very relaxing and dynamic in the same time, very easy to listen and enjoy.


----------



## jm1122

Thanks for the quick response - much appreciated!


----------



## fabio-fi

FYI all conductor owners, Burson has released new drivers for win8:
   
  https://www.facebook.com/BursonAudio/posts/398282320265591


----------



## germay0653

Finally!  I've been waiting for this since I got my Conductor.


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Finally!  I've been waiting for this since I got my Conductor.


 
   
  You have a long night to try it.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I for one, had windows 8 when I received it. I was so happy...but when I plugged it in..I realized it doesn't work in windows 8. I was so excited that I reinstalled win 7 , and actually because I was hasty, I lost some work stuff ) . I then realized the differences between w7 and w8. I can't wait to install w8 this w/e 

 I have a question for you guys. If you try to watch a movie with conductor as playback device, do you happen to get random artefacts in the sound?


----------



## driver 8

I never have.  Maybe you have a really old/bad codec pack?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> I never have.  Maybe you have a really old/bad codec pack?


 
  I tried both VLC and Gom players which have codecs included. It is the same on both.
   
   
  I will install Windows 8 again this w/e to see if I have any improvements.


----------



## jm1122

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I have a question for you guys. If you try to watch a movie with conductor as playback device, do you happen to get random artefacts in the sound?


 
   
  I play games and watch movies daily and they sounds great with my LCD-3s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Make sure your movie is high quality like a DVD or Bluray as the source.  If it's a bad or low quality rip, the audio can sound like it has some static and/or distortion.


----------



## germay0653

Still testing with JPLAY...since it's a VERY low latency player I'm having to adjust JPLAY buffer sampling sizes for the different sampling rates...stay tuned as I'm trying to find the settings that work for my setup.


----------



## WALL-E

How much you need to turn the knob on yours conductors guys to get the decent (normal listening) volume level with HE-500 and gain on H, playing music through usb?


----------



## MDCLXVI

Felt like this thread could do with some pictures


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Nice pictures there. It sure is a nice piece of gear.
   
  I for one am happy to report that the new drivers from Burson work just fine on windows 8 and that the artefacts are gone, for now, even if i use the Conductor as default playback device in windows, or if I change it during playback.


----------



## germay0653

How many of you are using JPLAY as your player with the Conductor?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> How many of you are using JPLAY as your player with the Conductor?


 
I use it sometimes.  In windows 7 i found it to make quite a positive difference.
  Windows 8 seems to have a better audio playback than windows 7. I find jplay to still make a difference, but a smaller one in w8 than w7.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Guys, I have a noob question... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I heard someone using hd800 from Vaughan's balanced pre-amp . Is it possible using headphones from Conductors' pre-amp? What power output does Conductor have on pre-amp? I heard about 10W. Wouldn't it be good with a Hifiman HE6 for example? What about other headphones?


----------



## LarsHP

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Guys, I have a noob question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I don't see any point using the pre out for headphones, when you already have a very good HP output (with less than 1 Ohm output impedance). When I use the HE-6, I can't hear any less power or bass compared to my Audio-gd Master-6, which delivers 7W in 50 Ohm. Pre out is still single ended output. If you want to drive your headphones balanced - then get a balanced headphone amp (like the Master-6) and preferably also a DAC with balanced output.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





larshp said:


> I don't see any point using the pre out for headphones, when you already have a very good HP output (with less than 1 Ohm output impedance). When I use the HE-6, I can't hear any less power or bass compared to my Audio-gd Master-6, which delivers 7W in 50 Ohm. Pre out is still single ended output. If you want to drive your headphones balanced - then get a balanced headphone amp (like the Master-6) and preferably also a DAC with balanced output.


 
  Thanks Lars. I won't be trying that with mine, but I was just curios about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Interesting what you say about Conductor and HE6. You are not the first stating that he6 is driven well by it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice... Maybe i'll give he6 a chance some day.


----------



## Clemmaster

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Guys, I have a noob question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Where did you hear that?
   
  Preamps have high output impedance and no drive capacity (as the name indicate, they are meant to be plugged into a power amp).


----------



## germay0653

When using JPLAY with the Conductor are you experiencing any Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) errors with Hi-res files, 24 bit - 96Khz or 24 bit - 192Khz?  I previously thought the new W8 driver was 64 bit but it's still only 32 bit!  Are you running W8 64 bit or 32 bit?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> When using JPLAY with the Conductor are you experiencing any Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) errors with Hi-res files, 24 bit - 96Khz or 24 bit - 192Khz?  I previously thought the new W8 driver was 64 bit but it's still only 32 bit!  Are you running W8 64 bit or 32 bit?


 
  I am running w8 64 bit. Jplay usually runs well with a few timeout exception it gives in foobar2000. I experience bsods only if I set the engine to "Xtream" and the buffer to DirectLink. If i set Xtream and 256 samples all is fine.

 Quality wise do you hear any difference between jplay and burson asio ? What are those?


----------



## germay0653

I am having the same issues with the small sample sizes regardless of engine.  I still, occasionally, have a BSOD (0x24b10002) with the 256 sample size.  Burson is working with Tenor, the maker of the USB interface, to try to address those issues.
   
  I do hear slightly more detail and soundstaging using the JPLAY plugin for JRiver and again slightly more than JRiver with JPLAY plugin using JPLAYmini as opposed to JRiver with the Burson ASIO driver.  The best way I can descibe the "more" is presence, closer to what I hear at a live performance.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Wow, driver issues don't sound fun. And no easy American customer service is not appealing as I live in the USA. But still, seams as though those are not quite enough reason to jump ship. Driver issues can and do get better but only if they actively work on it. Does Burson do this? Running Windows 8 64-Bit and a recent Mac.

Even if I were to choose another unit, which should I even get? What other 3 in 1 like devices are even out? Between $900 and $2K? The only others on my radar besides the Conductor was the Centrence and the Grace brands as I need great DAC/Pre/Headphone abilities, or rather that is ideal. The Centrence DAC Mini seems like a good deal, but seems to not be better than the Conductor or other more expensive models, and the Grace 903m seems to not have a premium volume knob. How is the volume knob on the Bursons? Any other models I should consider or leave out?


----------



## germay0653

Hey Neo Zuko,
   
  The Burson team provides excellent customer service.  No issues there even though they're based in Australia.  The maker of the USB interface, Tenor, is the one providing the USB driver and they have a good working relationship with Burson.  Again, no worries there.  The only concern I have is the time it may take to resolve the driver issue.  The JPLAY player is a very low latency player and for some reason the Tenor driver can't seem to handle that (very fast) low latency.
   
  I'm in no way about to jump ship on Burson.  The quality of the build and the sound, for me, is just too good for the price of admission.  In my opinion, to get anything better would require a more substantial outlay of cash.  The volume control is a stepped attenuator.  It clicks through detented positions during increase and decrease and the old version may have been a problem over time on older Burson products (this could be remedied by the way) but not on the Conductor.
   
  I can't speak to the CEntrance or the Grace as I've never heard them.  If you can audition them beforehand I would recommend doing that with your own headphones and your own music.  Also, reach out to others on the boards for their opinions but realize perception of sound is a very personal thing and what sounds good to someone else may not sound good to you.  If at all possible, try before you buy.
   
  What headphones do you use?


----------



## Neo Zuko

I was just wary of no easy USA service, but good to hear your endorsement. No headphones yet, I intend to buy the IE 800 for my iPhone and one of LCD 2 / LCD 3 / HD 700 choices for my Conductor. I've yet to buy anything yet, just getting the plan together. I really want to use the pre amp section with some Kef LS50's and the DAC section with my custom PC. And have the headphone section for those roommates not letting me rock out!! And I want that Timekeeper Burson PowerAmp to go with it, when they release it.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Oh and what is jplay and how is it better than VLC?


----------



## germay0653

Check JPLAY out at www.jplay.eu.  It an audio player that can run standalone or has plugins for use with JRiver Media Center, Foobar2000 and iTunes.  Wow...Audeze LCD-2 or 3's...I want to hear them but no one in my area carries them.  I would have to travel to North Carolina to do that so that won't happen anytime soon.  I used to have a pair of Audio Technica electret condenser (planar magnetic like) headphones a long time ago and absolutely loved them so the LCD-3's appeal to me very much but are not in my budget right now.  Maybe someday or maybe a pair of STAX SR-009 electrostats but they're 5K.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Ok I didn't realize that the LCD 3 was $2K, so yea, LCD 2 for $1K sounds much better. That or the $1K HD 700. $1k seems to be the comfort limit for me. I'm already spending $1K on the IE 800 for on the go too.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Which does the conductor like more? I can get the HD 700 on a 4 month payment plan. That helps a ton.


----------



## K_19

A bit off topic, but I wonder if Burson will be releasing the DAC only version unit from the Conductor like they did with the DA160? Not sure if the DA160 ever sold all that well though (was hardly mentioned here on Head-fi, anyway...).
   
  There are lot of Sabre DAC options out there these days but Burson could very well be a competitive player as long as they price it right IMO.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Anyone have the HD 700 with the Burson house sound? How is the synergy?


----------



## LarsHP

neo zuko said:


> Anyone have the HD 700 with the Burson house sound? How is the synergy?



Haven't heard the 700, but the HD800 was a big disapointment when I heard it. Audeze and HiFiMan orthodynamics are much better - especially in the treble. I would recommend LCD-2 if you prefer a dark sound or HE-500 or HE-6 if you like a brighter sound. Or forget full size setup and get top CIEMs like UM Miracle and a small DAC/amp.


----------



## Neo Zuko

The HD 700 is by most accounts a more playable matchable set of cans than the HD 800. But that does not mean they will beat the LCD 2 for me. It's all on paper, and I just have to trust my gut and order... In that respect the LCD 2 is safer.


----------



## fishbone

Quote: 





k_19 said:


> A bit off topic, but I wonder if Burson will be releasing the DAC only version unit from the Conductor like they did with the DA160? Not sure if the DA160 ever sold all that well though (was hardly mentioned here on Head-fi, anyway...).
> 
> There are lot of Sabre DAC options out there these days but Burson could very well be a competitive player as long as they price it right IMO.


 
   
  Yes they will, just need to wait few months... 
   
  EDIT : I did test the HD700 with the HA-160D, but It was not good at all, very artificial treble which make the sound not very unjoyable to my ears but a very technical headphones for sure. I wonder how they sound with the Soloist/Conductor as the treble is clearly smoother.


----------



## Neo Zuko

It's had to say if I would prefer one or the other, between the HD 700 and LCD 2, I defiantly like the build quality of the HD 700 more on paper, but as sound reference I did like the Westone ES5's I briefly owned quite a bit. I believe they are somewhat lush/warm-ish side of near neutral so perhaps the LCD 2 would be more like what I liked about the ES5. I also tried the Shure 535SE, while good, the ES5's blew them away. I would absolutely buy the ES5's again if not for the IE 800 intriguing me and freeing me from the custom mold process. While I loved the ES5's isolation, and the customs have their charms, the promise of the IE 800 beating them with new tech draws me in. And I don't have to worry about resell value or my ears changing shape in 4 years. But that's for my iPhone, I also want a good comfortable set of cans to slip on and off while at home. I'd be willing to step up to the HD 800's to get better sound with a quality headband comfort level, but they seem fussy to match, and the LCD 3 seems too much to rock that old style headband, well to me, on paper. I'm starting to hate the paper.


----------



## Todd R

Got my new toy and I'm pretty happy with it. 
  Enough power for the HE-500 and actually quiet enough to use with my JH Audio 13's (well, there's a tiny, tiny AC buzz, but those phones pick up everything. I'll try floating the ground and see if it gets better). 
  The new Cardas Clear Light headphone cable smooths out the slight edge on the HE-500's.


----------



## LarsHP

I have also found that my UM Miracle (16 Ohm, 114dB) is usable with the Conductor, but that there is an audible AC buzz between tracks (or very low level music) both when listening off the internal DAC and from an external source. This haven't been the case with the Soloist at home. I should add, that I haven't heard the Conductor at home yet, so it could be caused by a cleaner electricity at home, but I don't think so. I will have to see next weekend.
   
  Today I took the Conducor to a local hifi shop in order to compare the DAC section of the Conductor to Hegel HD20, a Norwegian DAC. I was using HD20 > RCA into the amp section of the Burson and listened with both my HE-6 and Miracle. Transport was Squeezebox Touch and music was my own in very different genres (pop, dance, classical, jazz, vocal).
   
  Comparing the DAC section of the Conductor to the Hegel HD20, there is not much diffenence actually, but within the hour I was listening I did come to the conclusion, that the Hegel sounds more natural in the upper mids and treble. This is especially audible on voices - both male and female. It's like the Conductor's DAC accentuates the upper part of the frequency range more, but without sounding aggressive or harsh, I should add. The Hegel just sounds smoother or more analog in the upper frequencies. That's actually a little surprising to me since the DAC in the Burson just hit the market, while the Hegel is two years old. The difference was consistent when I changed between S/PDIF and Toslink from the Squeezebox Touch to the respective DAC's.
   
  In other words, if going for highest possible SQ and not WAF, then a Soloist with the HD20 DAC would be a better choice. Since the Hegel is succeeded by the HD25, it should be relatively easy to get a HD20 cheap - either second hand or at a discount. When all this is said, I still think the Conductor is not only a beautiful, but also a very good sounding DAC / HP-amp, and if I didn't compare it directly to the Hegel HD20, I wouldn't miss the more natural sound of the Hegel DAC. This is my honest opinion.


----------



## LarsHP

Ah, I should add that the Conductor is only one week old, and thus probably not fully burned in. In other words my above impressions might be a little early. 

Did you guys hear any difference after further burn in? If so, what difference?


----------



## vegan

I have clocked over100 hours (maybe 140?). Its sound is still changing, so I'm pretty sure it's yet to burn in fully. Bass and mids are starting to sound really good (at least in comparison to the HA-160D). However the treble remains horrid. I've had moments where the treble sounded okay, but it is generally ear-splitting to listen to (eg. Violins on 2L's Nordic Sound! sampler). 

Most people here seem to suggest the treble is smoother than that on the HA-160D, so I have hope it will mellow with age. 

Switching to a (generic) copper interconnect did soften the treble, so my silver cable may be the problem with the treble in my case. 

I would be very interested to hear more about other people's burn in experiences - especially in regards to the treble.


----------



## LarsHP

@ vegan: Are you saying that you are taking the DAC line out signal to a line in (instead of just using the inner connection of the unit)? If so, then why? How long power on time do you have now?
   
  Kingwa from Audio-gd says that the clock in the DAC actually has a burn in period. This is in addition to the amp / PSU section. The more capacitors, the more a unit may benefit from burn in, if I understand this correctly. My experience with the Master-6 amp was that it started off with a more V-shaped response with exagerated bass and  pronounced treble. When burned in it has a flat response and relaxed treble.


----------



## Todd R

Quote: 





todd r said:


> Enough power for the HE-500 and actually quiet enough to use with my JH Audio 13's (well, there's a tiny, tiny AC buzz, but those phones pick up everything. I'll try floating the ground and see if it gets better).


 
   
  Floating the ground made it worse. 
   
  I brought the Conductor over to the main system and powered it off my PS Audio P3 power regenerator. The buzz with IEM's was still there, but was improved a little.
  When the amp is at my computer I have it plugged into a Furman AC215-A filter which is mostly for protection but does cut down a little on the AC noise vs. being plugged directly into the wall, but the PS Audio does a better job.


----------



## LarsHP

Conductor obviously needs a power cleaner/conditioner.
   
  When I turn on the lights from outlets/contacts near the Conductor, relays in the DAC makes a click and a short break in sound occurs (often, but not always). When I started an electric motor powered from the same outlet, the Conducted clicked and clicked and clicked until I turned the motor off.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





larshp said:


> Conductor obviously needs a power cleaner/conditioner.
> 
> When I turn on the lights from outlets/contacts near the Conductor, relays in the DAC makes a click and a short break in sound occurs (often, but not always). When I started an electric motor powered from the same outlet, the Conducted clicked and clicked and clicked until I turned the motor off.


 
  I already wrote this on this thread so sorry for repeating myself but Burson specifically said a power conditioner would not be advised.


> _
> 
> _


  I do not think a power conditioner would do the job here. I am not an expert in this field but you may need a voltage regulator or something like that. Or maybe you went too hardcore on your electric system ) 
   
  My experience with Conductor and PS Audio Duet Center power conditioner was not good. It really affected the sound in a bad way. More power filters / conditioners in series are only doing worse. Burson confirmed and told me that Conductor already has a five steps filtering system and another power conditioner would not be advised :
   
   


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
   
  Read this on my thread here for more info, or on my blog here.
   
  A power regenerator (as Ps Audio Power Plant x) would be better than a power conditioner, I think, but too expensive (imo) . Maybe a high end power conditioner would also be better and not affect the sound in a bad way.
   
  I see people here that did not have any degradation with the sound with their power conditioners even if in theory they were inferior to the PS Audio Duet center.
   
  All I am saying is that I had problems with it and the producer specifically told me that power conditioners aren't recommended with their product, so you should be suspicious and  test it yourself before buying a new power conditioner for it.
   
  (Power Plants / regenerators are not power conditioners so they are good ... I think )


----------



## LarsHP

I remember your earlier post about power conditioner, but my experience tells me that there is an issue there.
  In the user manual Burson actually recommends using a power conditioner ... !


----------



## germay0653

I have no problem with my conductor plugged directly into the wall outlet.  I'm not using any power conditioning or surge proctection and my power cord is only using hot and neutral.  I experience dead silence.  No noise whatsoever.


----------



## vegan

Lars - thanks for your feedback. 
I am only using the pre-outs to a Burson PP-100 power amp. 

Some brief listens through my old, cheap Sennheisser cans proved a very dull experience. I haven't made any effort to burn in the headphone amp, though. 

Hopefully, the aggressive treble I'm getting will pass with more burn-in. (Fingers crossed!) 

I am using a Blue Circle Sillycone x6 power conditioner. I have had a couple strange clicks - but very rare and may have been clicks from a vinyl rip, so not sure. I may well experiment by taking it out. I can't say the clicks have been an issue for me, at all. 

I used to have a terrible buzz through the speakers with the HA-160D (even when ground was lifted). On low-gain, this has all but disappeared (but is just audible when attenuator is on max... and is louder on higher gain settings). 

This may be partly why the noise floor seems so low - getting a much blacker background. Despite my treble woes, some things sound very, very good (eg a vinyl rip of Marianne Faithful's City of Quartz). 

Luke


----------



## LarsHP

I should add, that the clicks I hear are mechanical clicks, and are often heard when not having headphones on. In other words it is not clicks in the audio signal. When a click happens, and I listen to music, I may hear a short pause in the audio signal / music, but not always.


----------



## digiman

I have just received a Conductor also. It sounds great out of the box, interested to hear how it improves.
   
  I seem to get the clicks that interrupt music in the first 5 mins of use, and then it disappears. Is this normal operation?
   
  Also my ASIO driver status is 'non-active' on win 7 64bit, is this how it should be?


----------



## germay0653

LarsHP,
   
  I believe the mechanical click seem to be coming from the the USB interface trying to lock on the signal or the DAC switching sampling rates.  It must be an internal relay.
   
  Digiman,
   
  What player are you using?  You normally have to configure the player to use the ASIO driver.  If you're using JPLAY it requires a 64 bit ASIO driver and the one supplied from Burson (Tenor actually) is 32 bit.  One of those two reasons may be why it's indicating that it's not active.


----------



## LarsHP

I haven't used USB input at all. The clicks come also when changing from one sampling rate to another, which suggests that it is in the DAC section these sounds are made. These clicks are of course OK and supposed to be there, but not all the other times they occur.


----------



## MDCLXVI

The only times I hear the mechanical clicks are when I power on the Conductor and when I press the buttons to switch source/gain. This is using Toslink to connect to the source.


----------



## LarsHP

mdclxvi said:


> The only times I hear the mechanical clicks are when I power on the Conductor and when I press the buttons to switch source/gain. This is using Toslink to connect to the source.



No clicks when you change from 44,1kHz to 48kHz or 96kHz?


----------



## MDCLXVI

All of my music is at the same bitrate I believe (converted into Apple lossless) so I've not had the chance to test if the clicks happen there.


----------



## LarsHP

mdclxvi said:


> All of my music is at the same bitrate I believe (converted into Apple lossless) so I've not had the chance to test if the clicks happen there.



That is probably the reason then. I feel quite confident that the clicks when changing sample rate are supposed to be there, as well as when changing input. It's the clicks when lights are turned on or off etc. that are annoying.


----------



## LarsHP

Tomorrow I am sending the Conductor back to the shop, since the loan is over.
   
  All in all, I think highly of the amp section of it, but unfortunately the DAC has some issues and the sound from the DAC is not to my liking even though it has a quite high level of clarity/purity. The emphasis on the treble is not dominant, but enough for me to look elsewhere. I already have the Soloist, and I am now going for a separate DAC to pair it with. At the moment Metrum Octave is on the radar, but it is about two years old, so I expect there will be a successor this year - so I am going to be patient.
   
  Goodbye and good luck to you all.


----------



## SoulFan84

I received my Conductor unit tonight and I'm using it with my almost fully burned in HD800's. So far I am quite happy with it. Just to let future owners know, when I first turned the unit on it played a very jagged like noise. I stopped the song and replayed and it did the same thing. However third time was a charm.(It did this a couple of times later but has stopped) I also experienced very subtle popping noises too. However that has stopped also and I'm sure all of this is due to the new unit breaking in. Perhaps the noise I experienced is the reason Burson asks that the unit be set at minimal when you first play music through it. I'm using it with USB WIN764bit and I can already hear it improving.


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





larshp said:


> Tomorrow I am sending the Conductor back to the shop, since the loan is over.
> 
> All in all, I think highly of the amp section of it, but unfortunately the DAC has some issues and the sound from the DAC is not to my liking even though it has a quite high level of clarity/purity. The emphasis on the treble is not dominant, but enough for me to look elsewhere. I already have the Soloist, and I am now going for a separate DAC to pair it with. At the moment Metrum Octave is on the radar, but it is about two years old, so I expect there will be a successor this year - so I am going to be patient.
> 
> Goodbye and good luck to you all.


 
  Good luck in your search for a DAC Lars!


----------



## SoulFan84

To further elaborate on the heavy noise issue that sometimes would happen when listening to songs; for me this only happens in 24/192 bit rate. Anything less and I get no issues at all. It would sometimes happen when I would be watching a video on Youtube and then play music from my music player(Cyberlink PowerDVD 10 or Foobar2000). I'd have to restart the song or the player sometimes. But maybe this will go away seeing as I just got my unit last night. I don't have any music over 16/44.1 so I can't speak on music issues when playing  high end files.


----------



## digiman

The intermittent clicking for me has ceased, not sure why and how but i'm not going to complain.
   
  I have an HA-160D to compare the conductor to. I have found that the conductor is far superior in everyway except it seems to lack the warmth and bass of the 160D.
   
  However, the Conductor is barely worn in, probably has around 20 hours. Where as the 160D is way over 200+.
   
  I like the conductor but I really miss that amazing sub-bass that the 160D can produce. Does anyone know whether it will begin to return with further usage?


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





digiman said:


> The intermittent clicking for me has ceased, not sure why and how but i'm not going to complain.
> 
> I have an HA-160D to compare the conductor to. I have found that the conductor is far superior in everyway except it seems to lack the warmth and bass of the 160D.
> 
> ...


 

 ALL I can say is: just warm it more and after 100 hours of burn-in return back and report 
  Most changes I heard at around 60 hours, and from there on it starting to lay down and settle.
  Conductor it is the only audio equipment that absolutely changed from first minute to curent state.
  The bass will be hitting harder and the highs will be tamed, I for one love how my Conductor sounds now and it is here to stay for a long time.
  I also was a bit shocked how Conductor sounds with HD800, at least 2 times better compared to how my previous HA-160D did, I'm loving it !


----------



## Todd R

Sorry to say I returned mine today also. 
  I was missing my tube sound too much I guess. If you are a solid state person, the Conductor and Soloist that I also auditioned are very fine units.


----------



## vegan

150+ hours in, I'm beginning to really like the Conductor. The treble is finally smoothing out. I would be wary of judging it prematurely. 

I am not totally satisfied by the sound I'm getting, but agree that it is significantly better than the HA-160D here (including bass. It took about 100 hours before I liked the bass and mids, but more than 150hrs before I liked the treble). 

Can anyone recommend a good fuse I might try?


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





vegan said:


> Can anyone recommend a good fuse I might try?


 
   
  Try this one:
  http://www.musicdirect.com/p-996-hifi-tuning-fuses-silverstar-small-fast.aspx
   
  Make sure it have the same values as the stock one.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> Try this one:
> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-996-hifi-tuning-fuses-silverstar-small-fast.aspx
> 
> Make sure it have the same values as the stock one.


 

 I would recommend the BEST one available: HiFi Tuning Supreme 3 (the black one)
  @vegan you will need a 250V, 3A, Fast Blow, 5x20 mm type if you have 220-250V in your wall wart.
  or 120V, 3A, fast blow, 5X20 mm if you live in USA, or any other country with 120V wall wart.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





vegan said:


> Can anyone recommend a good fuse I might try?


 
  I currently use the HiFi tuning fuses in my Marantz SACD player from more then a year and I am more than happy with the result I got, it was easy to describe the difference straightaway with the first sounds. To be honest I wanted to see if this is not the case of the placebo effect so I put the stock fuse back (I do this twice) and the difference was always clear for me. These fuses really do this job.

 I will use it in my conductor too together (until i finish my DIY power cable with built-in mains filter)


----------



## vegan

Thanks guys!
Good to hear what's worked with the Conductor. 
There is a mindfield of opinions out there. Never having heard the benefits myself, the return policy of Synergistic Research is appealing... Please chime in if you have compared a few fuses


----------



## digiman

Does anyone have any experience with the Conductor and the Beyer T1?
   
  I'm looking for a high end can. I've had the LCD-2 in the past, sounds amazing but just too uncomfortable. The HD800 just doesn't seem appealing to me.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





digiman said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Conductor and the Beyer T1?
> 
> I'm looking for a high end can. I've had the LCD-2 in the past, sounds amazing but just too uncomfortable. The HD800 just doesn't seem appealing to me.


 
   
  The T1 became a fan favorite with the Soloist. You could check out the soloist thread for comments:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/613800/burson-new-soloist-headphone-amp/705#post_9160796


----------



## filmfan214

I'm loving my Conductor and LCD-2 set-up.
   
  Question about the driver: I was just looking at the Burson Conductor page and noticed that there seem to be two links for the Windows 7/XP driver. Where it says "MS Windows 7 and XP driver" the "MS Windows 7 and XP" part links to a driver named "Burson_USB_Win7_Xp.zip." But the last part of the link text ("driver") links to "Burson_USB_Win_(1.130).zip."
   
  Are these two different drivers? If so, what's the difference? Is one an updated version? I don't see anything about it on Burson's site.
   
EDIT: Nevermind, the second link doesn't work. But now I'm wondering if the driver was at some point updated and whether I'm using the current version. I'll investigate further, I guess.


----------



## jm1122

Burson_USB_Win7_Xp.zip seems like the newest.
   
  http://bursonaudio.com/Zips/
   
  The Burson_USB_Win_(1.130).zip was on their page a couple weeks ago, but they removed it for whatever reason.  I think it's probably the same file as Burson_USB_Win7_Xp.zip just renamed.
   
  I'm away until next Sat, but I can check the md5s of the 2 files when I get home.  I still have the 1.13 on my pc.
   
  The 1.13 compared to the original didn't seem like it added anything besides Windows 8 support.  The non-idle issue still exists.


----------



## BRAC

Would a Conductor be better than a Soloist/Bifrost combo?


----------



## CybDev

brac said:


> Would a Conductor be better than a Soloist/Bifrost combo?




Having heard both the Soloist and Conductor, and had trouble with the DAC, I would probably suggest going with the soloist and a separate DAC.
Haven't heard the Bifrost tho so I can't comment on that.

That said, I really liked the Soloist and preferred it over the Auralic Taurus and Schiit Mjolnir


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





cybdev said:


> Having heard both the Soloist and Conductor, and had trouble with the DAC, I would probably suggest going with the soloist and a separate DAC.
> Haven't heard the Bifrost tho so I can't comment on that.
> 
> That said, I really liked the Soloist and preferred it over the Auralic Taurus and Schiit Mjolnir


 

 Yes, that's exactly what I did. I already have a Bifrost, so I just went ahead and ordered a Soloist. I actually noticed the same thing you just mentioned, that being, a number of folks are having issues with the dac section in the Conductor. I only asked because I was debating selling my Bifrost and then going with the all-in-one-box Conductor. Just as well, because this way I can sell the Bifrost and try any dac that may interest me later on. Of coarse, that would only be if I'm underwhelmed with the performance of the Bifrost. I suppose it's a good idea to keep my options opened anyway.
   
  Btw, I appreciate the heads up. Thanks.


----------



## vegan

Power conditioning

The Conductor seems to respond a little differently to my power conditioner than the HA-160D did. I'm not sure how useful this is to others, but thought it might be worth experimenting with your conditioner to see how it plays with the Conductor. 

Blue Citcle Sillycone

The glare in the treble that had been plaguing me disappeared completely when I pulled out my Blue Circle x6 Sillycone filter. Sadly, the life and dynamics went too. 

The impact of the conditioner is much more dramatic with the Conductor compared to the 160D. 

I am using a power strip with two pairs side to side in a square. The Sillycone is in the first pair and had the Conductor behind it to get the most conditioning. I've moved the Conductor to the front next to the Sillycone filter. 

This seems to have worked well - the treble is much smoother than before and the life and dynamics are back.


----------



## philo50

I have negated the DAC issues of the Conductor by avoiding usb and going spdif with the Audiophilleo 2....an expensive solution but the results are terrific.....


----------



## King of Pangaea

Sorry I cannot concur with all the excellent reviews posted here by aficianados of this unit.  I bought one, thinking that now that I've moved up from HD600s to HD800s I need a better amp than my little Creek OBH-11.  There may well be better amps for the HD800s but I don't find this model to be one of them.  The Creek has better clarity, detailing and slam than the Burson HA160D and that is all she wrote.  I have gone back to the Creek.  Am thinking of looking at Grace next; this time I will listen before I buy, rather than just read reviews.
   
  I imagine the Burson is a satisfactory amp for many, perhaps not for high impedance cans like the Sens.  I am not sure yet just what the problem is.  I love the connectivity though I haven't yet used a digital source.  I have run both my Oppo 95 and Denon 3930 through the Burson, both using their own DACs and the Burson's.  Since the Denon and the Burson both rely on the same Burr-Brown chip, I can hear no difference either way.  I get pretty much the same result whether I am using HD600s or HD800s.


----------



## philo50

the Conductor is a completely different bird from the HA-160D that it replaced....both the amp and dac have been completely changed


----------



## germay0653

King of Pangaea,
   
  Wrong Burson...the Conductor, which replaces the HA-160D, uses the ESS Sabre32 chip, not the Burr-Brown.  The older 3 in 1 model Burson, HA-160D, did use the Burr-Brown chip.  The headamp in the Conductor is the same as the Soloist whereas the HA-160D used the HA-160 headamp I believe.
   
  Give the Conductor a shot...you might change your mind!


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I had the HA-160DS and also auditioned the 160D. Conductor is in a completely different league. If I did not like the HD800 with 160DS or 160D, I just love it with Conductor. It completely changes its sound. I am working on a comparison between the HD800 and LCD2 on Conductor right now. All I can say is that both sound absolutely awesome with it. Any headphone I thrown at it, Conductor did an A+++ job (from IEMS, to K550, Momentum, LCD2,LCD3, HD800, etc). Some even say it does a decent job with he6.


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I had the HA-160DS and also auditioned the 160D. Conductor is in a completely different league. If I did not like the HD800 with 160DS or 160D, I just love it with Conductor. It completely changes its sound. I am working on a comparison between the HD800 and LCD2 on Conductor right now. All I can say is that both sound absolutely awesome with it. Any headphone I thrown at it, Conductor did an A+++ job (from IEMS, to K550, Momentum, LCD2,LCD3, HD800, etc). Some even say it does a decent job with he6.


 

 Nice! I'm doing the same comparison, but with a Soloist/Bifrost combo. I must say, the Soloist has made my HD800 enjoyable again. I didn't like the HD800 at all with my HA160. It would give me headaches during longer sessions. My LCD2.2 on the other hand, even though it was already good with my HA160, also sounds much better with the Soloist.
   
  King of Pangaea, the Soloist(aka Conductor, minus the DAC section) is a huge step up from the HA160 line.


----------



## King of Pangaea

What is needed is a HA160D with a new amp section.  I heard no difference  listening to my HD800s through either digital or analog inputs from my Denon.  I don't think the chip was the difference.  I hear a great difference through a different amp,the Creek though.
  I love the connectivity of the 160D and the new one, the Soloist? didn't have all that.


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





king of pangaea said:


> What is needed is a HA160D with a new amp section.  I heard no difference  listening to my HD800s through either digital or analog inputs from my Denon.  I don't think the chip was the difference.  I hear a great difference through a different amp,the Creek though.
> I love the connectivity of the 160D and the new one, the Soloist? didn't have all that.


 

 What? The Soloist is an amp / preamp. The HA160D is an amp / preamp / DAC. The connectivity is not the same due to the added DAC in the 160D. The Conductor would be the full upgrade to the HA160D.


----------



## WALL-E

Halo,  I’m going to replace the power cable and also upgrade the fuse in my new Burson Conductor and would like to know what is the fuse rating for European 230V version?
 According to User Manual  US/Australian version is 3A Fast Blow type, but I guess EU version will be different?
  
  Exactly the same query I sent to Burson customer care  almost one week ago and no answer on my e-mail!?
  From what I know, current at 230V is half what it would be at 115V, so the fuse (F3A\250V user manual) current rating needs to be reduced by 50% for the EU I guess.
  I checked in my Conductor and it is F2A/250V what it would be correct I think. Can someone check it the Conductor EU version what fuse is in it?
 Thanks.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





brac said:


> Nice! I'm doing the same comparison, but with a Soloist/Bifrost combo. I must say, the Soloist has made my HD800 enjoyable again. I didn't like the HD800 at all with my HA160. It would give me headaches during longer sessions. My LCD2.2 on the other hand, even though it was already good with my HA160, also sounds much better with the Soloist.
> 
> King of Pangaea, the Soloist(aka Conductor, minus the DAC section) is a huge step up from the HA160 line.


 
  I have finished my take on HD800 & LCD2 with Conductor. You can read it on headfi or on my blog . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That was my impression of HD800 too with the ha-160ds.


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I have finished my take on HD800 & LCD2 with Conductor. You can read it on headfi or on my blog .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +1. Yes, I just finished reading it. Very nice review and I agree with a lot of what you said there.


----------



## King of Pangaea

I just finished looking at the "Conductor".  Hadn't heard of this one yet.  I'll have to schlep my phones around to a dealer that has somewhere and try it out.  The Toslink addition is nice but I wish they had maintained the 3 analog ins of the 160D.  I think the main issue for me was the sound of the amp, not the DAC.  Have to see.


----------



## King of Pangaea

The Conductor is a 160D with a new amp section, and a few extra digital tweaks.  This is what I originally meant. Have to listen to it.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





king of pangaea said:


> The Conductor is a 160D with a new amp section, and a few extra digital tweaks.  This is what I originally meant. Have to listen to it.


 
  Actually it isn't. It is a totally different beast. The dac is also totally different than in 160D. It uses another DAC chip (ESS Sabre32) and a brand new design for it (from the burson site ) :
   
   
   


> At the heart of our DAC is the ESS SABRE32 Reference DAC chip. With patented 32-bit Hyper-stream DAC architecture and Time Domain Jitter Eliminator technology, the SABRE32 is one of the best and most expensive DAC chips in the world and is truly reference class .
> While we are not the first, nor the only, company to use the impressive SABRE32, we are unique in refusing to use IC based building blocks anywhere in our circuitry. Instead, we aimed to unleash the full potential of this chip through the development of tailor designed circuitry. *We did not even use our own award-winning discrete circuitry featured in the HA-160D*. No, that circuitry was designed and optimised for another DAC chip. *We started from scratch and developed a new circuit that is specific to the SABRE32*. And the result is a true representation of what it can do when pushed by team Burson.


 
   
  Both amp and dac section are better than on 160D.


----------



## King of Pangaea

My main concern is that the Oppo, which I consider to be bass-shy, uses the Sabre32 chip.  I wonder if Burson's redesign of the amp to suit that chip resulted in bass-shy performance in the Conductor as well.  No reason why it should, but something I am going to be cautious about.  I have occasionally been leaping before I look when buying stuff these days, and am adopting an attitude of trying to remember to do my due diligence and research stuff before I get too carried away with buyers hots.  Just bought some B&W P5s, then started reading reviews here on this forum.  Maybe I should have gone down to the Apple Store and listened to them at first like I was going to do, but it was bad weather and a pair were just ending on Ebay, and so I bid and got.  A very good deal, $143 for refurbs, but still, maybe I made a bad choice.  The mailman will let me know.


----------



## Clemmaster

The sole chip does not make the DAC's sound.
   
  The NFB-7 (NFB-27) has the tightest bass of the DACs I own(ed) (witch include Reference 5.32 & Metrum Quad), hands down. It is based on the Sabre 9018 chip.
  It has no mid-bass bump (like the Quad exhibits, when fed by a sub-par digital signal) so the overall sound-signature remains neutral.
   
  Actually, the bass is too tight for my taste.


----------



## driver 8

The Conductor isn't bass-shy, nor was the W4S DAC-2 I used for awhile.


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> The Conductor isn't bass-shy, nor was the W4S DAC-2 I used for awhile.


 

 How is the W4S DAC-2? Is it worth the asking price?


----------



## driver 8

I feel like it's worthwhile for what it typically goes for used, but a bit hard to justify at 1.5k.  Its USB is kind of problematic, but its other inputs are pretty good.


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> I feel like it's worthwhile for what it typically goes for used, but a bit hard to justify at 1.5k.  Its USB is kind of problematic, but its other inputs are pretty good.


 

 How does the DAC in the Conductor compare?


----------



## driver 8

I've never tried the Condcutor's DAC with the same amps I used the DAC-2 with, so I'm not really sure.  The Conductor's USB input is less problematic than the DAC-2's, though, and I've never felt as though the DAC was missing detail or anything.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Halo,  I’m going to replace the power cable and also upgrade the fuse in my new Burson Conductor and would like to know what is the fuse rating for European 230V version?
> According to User Manual  US/Australian version is 3A Fast Blow type, but I guess EU version will be different?
> 
> Exactly the same query I sent to Burson customer care  almost one week ago and no answer on my e-mail!?
> ...


 
  Burson recommended *5x20mm 250V, 3A, Fast Blow:*
   
   


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Please use 3A fast blow type of fuse. Also a quick update for you also we have updated our Conductor USB driver just now to support Win8.
> 
> ...


 
   
   


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Yes, the 250v 3A will be fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Burson recommended *5x20mm 250V, 3A, Fast Blow:*


 
  Thanks Dan,
 It seems like you have no problems corresponding with them in both directions I newer got answer for my one, nevermind I believe the Burson team is busy right now promoting new products and have no time to answers all the emails, thanks again Dan.

 I ordered the Conductor from authorized Burson retailer and ask them to set up the right voltage for my country and test it before shipping, that's why my amp fuse is F2A? but Burson says F3A will be fine so I'll use same as per Burson recommendation.
   
  I read some rumors on forums that Tenor will release soon (march/this year) new usb driver for TE8802, so I guess the new driver for Win8 is based on it? hope the issue with the intermittent "clicking" during high bitrate playback permanently gone? have no computer with Win8 so can't confirm it, can you? As at this moment the usb driver V1.1.30.1a is available only for Win8.


----------



## deniall83

Was ready to pull the pin on one of these until the negative reviews/issues started popping up. Looks like my search continues.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





deniall83 said:


> Was ready to pull the pin on one of these until the negative reviews/issues started popping up. Looks like my search continues.


 
  It has a little buggy usb, but it doesn't bother me too much, yet.
   
  Actually, besides those problems I think it is a wonderful product, actually even a little under-appreciated. You shouldn't cast it aside so fast.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





deniall83 said:


> Was ready to pull the pin on one of these until the negative reviews/issues started popping up. Looks like my search continues.


 
   
  Unfortunately I doubt the issue with the Tenor usb will be resolved, if that is what you're talking about. You could look into getting the Soloist, but using a different DAC. The issues with Tenor USB has been going on for about 1.5 years now.


----------



## formula1

I've never ran into issues with the latest drivers on the conductor, some guy said that tenor is working on that issue.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Unfortunately I doubt the issue with the Tenor usb will be resolved, if that is what you're talking about. You could look into getting the Soloist, but using a different DAC. The issues with Tenor USB has been going on for about 1.5 years now.


 
  From my understanding Burson is still investigating this.


----------



## MIKELAP

Got my new Conductor today cant seem to remember  how to install  the drivers can anybody refresh my memory with a step by step or direct me somewhere i am using windows Vista.Thank you.


----------



## CybDev

It should be in the manual that comes with the unit...


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





cybdev said:


> It should be in the manual that comes with the unit...


 
  No, its not in the book and at Burson you can download the driver but they dont say how to install the file mine would be the windows 7 xp file  i guess its not written vista the other is for windows 8 and theres one for Mac so .Usually you unzip driver file where exactly PROGRAM FILE(X86)  i dont remember .


----------



## MIKELAP

Problem solved thank you Darku.


----------



## MIKELAP

I see in back of the Conductor dac out jacks does that mean i could use its dac with my Littledot mk3 i would just plug the cables in the littledots imput jacks ? any advice on this i want to be shure before i try it dont want to screw anything up if thats possible at all. Thanks .


----------



## driver 8

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> I see in back of the Conductor dac out jacks does that mean i could use its dac with my Littledot mk3 i would just plug the cables in the littledots imput jacks ?


 
  yep. I did something similar with my HA160-D before I upgraded to a better DAC.  No problems at all.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> Problem solved thank you Darku.


 
  Glad to help 
  As for connecting other amps to it, sure it can be done no problem, just be sure to use the DAC out and not the Preamp out.
  But I found it's amp section to be superior to others single ended amps I've heard.


----------



## MIKELAP

I checked my player (musicbee) when  i press configure i see burson dac out 16 bits left channel and 16 bits right channel (see picture) and on that screen theres an other configure button you press that and theres another screen, other picture (the audio control panel) its set on auto and i put it on 24 bit i restart my player but on the first panel its still written 16 bits and on the second panel at the bottom its says 2ch. output 0 ch. input 192000hz 16 bits ects ects since its set on auto does it mean that when i play a 24 bit /96 file it changes automatically to that bit rate whitout changing whats written at the bottom does just ticking off 24 bit and restarting would change the bitrate ?. Thanks    Just added first panel with ASIO setting at top


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> I checked my player (musicbee) when  i press configure i see burson dac out 16 bits left channel and 16 bits right channel (see picture) and on that screen theres an other configure button you press that and theres another screen, other picture (the audio control panel) its set on auto and i put it on 24 bit i restart my player but on the first panel its still written 16 bits and on the second panel at the bottom its says 2ch. output 0 ch. input 192000hz 16 bits ects ects since its set on auto does it mean that when i play a 24 bit /96 file it changes automatically to that bit rate whitout changing whats written at the bottom does just ticking off 24 bit and restarting would change the bitrate ?. Thanks    Just added first panel with ASIO setting at top


 
  I got have an  update  with my player (MUSICBEE) i could also use wasapi with the Conductor with 24bits setting for hires files . but what i would like to know is why not 24 bits with Asio or is it on 24 bits i dont know but it plays all the files 44.1, 96 or 192 who knows i hope one of you does thanks heres a picture with Wasapi setting


----------



## MIKELAP

I was told by Burson  that a new driver will be available in 2 weeks.


----------



## DarKu

Mike, Conductor plays just fine 24 bit 192 khz files, their ASIO CPL program is working properly. It doesn't downsample to 16 bit 192Khz, just the user interface is showing 16 bit (a small error), I checked and It natively plays 16 and 24 bit without any downsample. Just relax and enjoy the music.
  PS: don't forget in control panel>sounds> select properties on Burson and check that it can play 96/192 Khz and put the output at DVD audio quality 24 bit 192Khz and press apply.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





darku said:


> Mike, Conductor plays just fine 24 bit 192 khz files, their ASIO CPL program is working properly. It doesn't downsample to 16 bit 192Khz, just the user interface is showing 16 bit (a small error), I checked and It natively plays 16 and 24 bit without any downsample. Just relax and enjoy the music.
> PS: don't forget in control panel>sounds> select properties on Burson and check that it can play 96/192 Khz and put the output at DVD audio quality 24 bit 192Khz and press apply.


 
  Thanks again thats what i figured but i didnt now for shure .one thing i know for shure when i open the amp this morning sound was screwed up didnt sound good at all then computer crashed it restarted and after it was ok.I guess its the usb driver hope that doesnt happen to often new driver in 2 weeks hope its going to help


----------



## MIKELAP

Hey DarKu just noticed your avatar of the guy in the chair did you know that the speakers hes getting is hair messed up with are a pair of JBL L100  i have those speakers got those back in 1977 and i know for a fact that they wont mess up your hair  but you will get 100db at 1 metre and busted ear drums eventually! And as for the Conductor its coming along nicely


----------



## DarKu

Didn't know that 
  Actually where I was born we didn't have the Maxell tape commercials, I've seen it first time after Internet came and took over the world.
  I still like the picture of being blown away by sound.
  Nice looking classic speakers, are those speakers still working for you ? Glad the Conductor started shaping and smoothing out.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





darku said:


> Didn't know that
> Actually where I was born we didn't have the Maxell tape commercials, I've seen it first time after Internet came and took over the world.
> I still like the picture of being blown away by sound.
> Nice looking classic speakers, are those speakers still working for you ? Glad the Conductor started shaping and smoothing out.


 
  Speakers are still working but i gave them to my son hes your age along with myThorens TD 160 and my record collection from 70's 80's and 90's hes a lucky guy and those records i took jealous care off back then.And i use to run those with my Quad 405 amp . The Conductor i am very happy with its bigger soundstage , definition ,and instrument separation is very good. 
  Always liked English audio and now the Conductor is australian¨ The apple never falls to far from the tree¨.


----------



## Monago

Any word on the new USB drivers? These blue screens are getting rather frustrating.
   
  I should mention that I absolutely ADORE the conductor when it's functioning; it really does sound fantastic. Consequently, this also makes the aforementioned blue screens that much more disappointing. They're happening reliably about every 5 to 10 minutes.
   
  VERY aggravating.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





monago said:


> Any word on the new USB drivers? These blue screens are getting rather frustrating.
> 
> I should mention that I absolutely ADORE the conductor when it's functioning; it really does sound fantastic. Consequently, this also makes the aforementioned blue screens that much more disappointing. They're happening reliably about every 5 to 10 minutes.
> 
> VERY aggravating.


 
   
   
  What operating system do you have? Windows 7? Do you use a power conditioner for your pc or for conductor? If so, try without any. I have a friend that had the same thing and after 1 month he realized it was from the fact that the computer was plugged into a power conditioner.


----------



## Monago

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> What operating system do you have? Windows 7? Do you use a power conditioner for your pc or for conductor? If so, try without any. I have a friend that had the same thing and after 1 month he realized it was from the fact that the computer was plugged into a power conditioner.


 
   
  I'm using Windows 7 64 bit, and don't have any sort of power conditioner. To be slightly more specific/descriptive regarding my issues with blue screens, they only occur when playing music using JPlay with the buffer set to "directlink", or WASAPI in Jriver MC. I'm aware that using a larger buffer amount mostly eliminates this, so it's a problem I knowingly create; I'm definitely being thick-headed and stubborn in this regard. But, it just sounds SO damn good when using WASAPI or "directlink" in JPlay, that having to compromise (because of not-so-great drivers) is something I'm pretty unhappy about.
   
So that said, I'm really looking forward to the new driver release and if they manage to fix these blue screens; I'll be one ludicrously happy head-fi'er if they do 






.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





monago said:


> I'm using Windows 7 64 bit, and don't have any sort of power conditioner. To be slightly more specific/descriptive regarding my issues with blue screens, they only occur when playing music using JPlay with the buffer set to "directlink", or WASAPI in Jriver MC. I'm aware that using a larger buffer amount mostly eliminates this, so it's a problem I knowingly create; I'm definitely being thick-headed and stubborn in this regard. But, it just sounds SO damn good when using WASAPI or "directlink" in JPlay, that having to compromise (because of not-so-great drivers) is something I'm pretty unhappy about.
> 
> So that said, I'm really looking forward to the new driver release and if they manage to fix these blue screens; I'll be one ludicrously happy head-fi'er if they do
> 
> ...


 
  Jplay with DirectLink and Extreme engine is very very unstable. I use foobar with the asio driver from burson and it works very well.
   
  Did you try foobar/asio and do the crashes still occur?


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





monago said:


> I'm using Windows 7 64 bit, and don't have any sort of power conditioner. To be slightly more specific/descriptive regarding my issues with blue screens, they only occur when playing music using JPlay with the buffer set to "directlink", or WASAPI in Jriver MC. I'm aware that using a larger buffer amount mostly eliminates this, so it's a problem I knowingly create; I'm definitely being thick-headed and stubborn in this regard. But, it just sounds SO damn good when using WASAPI or "directlink" in JPlay, that having to compromise (because of not-so-great drivers) is something I'm pretty unhappy about.
> 
> So that said, I'm really looking forward to the new driver release and if they manage to fix these blue screens; I'll be one ludicrously happy head-fi'er if they do
> 
> ...


 
   
  The problem is not with the Conductor but with Jplay and it's beta stage. I didn't get any BSOD, not a single one when using it properly with Foobar2000 and with Burson drivers and ASIO installed. Using in your multimedia player software the output: "Burson Audio USB DAC Async USB" is the key. For now JPlay doesn't support that output, so that is why you get these issues.
  Why not use the Burson own drivers and it's own ASIO output ?


----------



## germay0653

Hi Darku,
   
  I've had problems with the Win 8 driver for the Conductor using Jplaymini with the extreme engine.  The consistent BSOD I get is 0x24b10002 and I get them quite often if the Jplay buffer size is to low for a given sampling rate.   If Jplay is the problem then why do other USB drivers/USB devices have no problem with the Xtreme engine at any sampling rate.  Don't misunderstand, I love my Conductor but there are issues with either the USB driver, the USB receiver or both.  I'm as frustrated as Monago with the BSODs.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Hi Darku,
> 
> I've had problems with the Win 8 driver for the Conductor using Jplaymini with the extreme engine.  The consistent BSOD I get is 0x24b10002 and I get them quite often if the Jplay buffer size is to low for a given sampling rate.   If Jplay is the problem then why do other USB drivers/USB devices have no problem with the Xtreme engine at any sampling rate.  Don't misunderstand, I love my Conductor but there are issues with either the USB driver, the USB receiver or both.  I'm as frustrated as Monago with the BSODs.


 
  I had the Burson HA-160DS and i received bsods with it too on jplay and extreme engine. Don't think it is burson's fault.


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Hi Darku,
> 
> I've had problems with the Win 8 driver for the Conductor using Jplaymini with the extreme engine.  The consistent BSOD I get is 0x24b10002 and I get them quite often if the Jplay buffer size is to low for a given sampling rate.   If Jplay is the problem then why do other USB drivers/USB devices have no problem with the Xtreme engine at any sampling rate.  Don't misunderstand, I love my Conductor but there are issues with either the USB driver, the USB receiver or both.  I'm as frustrated as Monago with the BSODs.


 
   
  Which other devices? 
  I've found that some users have had problems with jplay extreme engine as well, seems to be buggy. Why not stick to foobar, or other audio software while Burson works on a solution for this?


----------



## Monago

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Jplay with DirectLink and Extreme engine is very very unstable. I use foobar with the asio driver from burson and it works very well.
> 
> Did you try foobar/asio and do the crashes still occur?


 
   
  I do indeed still have blue screens with the provided Burson asio drivers while using foobar or JRiver Media Center - just less frequently than using WASAPI output in Jriver MC, or Directlink with JPlay. They seem to happen every few hours instead of every few moments using the Burson Asio drivers, so this is certainly "better" than WASAPI or Directlink, but still not acceptably stable.
   
  I will say however, the provided Burson Asio output worked flawlessly BEFORE I installed the latest 5.1 beta JPlay software. I'll try uninstalling JPlay and testing stability with the Burson asio drivers and WASAPI (in JRiver Media Center) to see if the new JPlay may have somehow impacted stability.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





monago said:


> I do indeed still have blue screens with the provided Burson asio drivers while using foobar or JRiver Media Center - just less frequently than using WASAPI output in Jriver MC, or Directlink with JPlay. They seem to happen every few hours instead of every few moments using the Burson Asio drivers, so this is certainly "better" than WASAPI or Directlink, but still not acceptably stable.
> 
> I will say however, the provided Burson Asio output worked flawlessly BEFORE I installed the latest 5.1 beta JPlay software. I'll try uninstalling JPlay and testing stability with the Burson asio drivers and WASAPI (in JRiver Media Center) to see if the new JPlay may have somehow impacted stability.


 
  JPLAY has a running service in the background that may interfere. Really curious to see what happens after you uninstall!


----------



## driver 8

I'll be getting another USB -> SPDIF converter soon so I don't have to deal with this Tenor chip anymore.  I found it bareable at first, but it's been more and more problematic lately.  I'm pretty sure a product in our hobby qualifies as flawed when it has constant issues switching tracks in JRiver.  I don't know why some of ya'll are so apologetic for it.
   
  (For the record, I still rally like the actual DAC and amp.)


----------



## philo50

I have been using the Audiophilleo 2 to avoid the Tenor problems and have been very happy with the results....


----------



## driver 8

Yeah, I'll be getting a JKSPDIF MK3.  I actually have a Stello U3 and an Aqvox power supply for it right now, but it's being used in another setup.


----------



## lugnut

Quote: 





philo50 said:


> I have been using the Audiophilleo 2 to avoid the Tenor problems and have been very happy with the results....


 
  Would you go into how your rigs sound, HE-6/EF-6 vs HD800/Conductor ?  Thanks


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> Yeah, I'll be getting a JKSPDIF MK3.  I actually have a Stello U3 and an Aqvox power supply for it right now, but it's being used in another setup.


 
  driver 8,
   
  Why not get John's new Ciunas SPDIF?


----------



## driver 8

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> driver 8,
> 
> Why not get John's new Ciunas SPDIF?


 
   
  I actually didn't know about that!  I'll probably stick with the older model, though, because I got it used and wasn't looking to spend quite that much on my secondary setup.


----------



## hyde27

Burson has already update it's Mac OSX  USB driver for conductor.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





hyde27 said:


> Burson has already update it's Mac OSX  USB driver for conductor.


 
   
  can't see, any new driver for Mac OS X on Burson website or I missed something?
 The archive RAR "Burson_USB_OSX" is dated on 12/09/2012 and the install package "BursonUSBDACASY-273.4.1.pkg" is even older, jun 2012!


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> can't see, any new driver for Mac OS X on Burson website or I missed something?
> The archive RAR "Burson_USB_OSX" is dated on 12/09/2012 and the install package "BursonUSBDACASY-273.4.1.pkg" is even older, jun 2012!


 
  From what i heard from Burson in a recent email( 2 weeks ago) should get new driver anyday now.


----------



## hyde27

I'm sorry. I make mistake.


----------



## bbbonthemoon

What is the point to use USB connection from a mac? Most mac computers have direct optical spdif output, through headphones socket, just use mini-toslink cable and avoid usb.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> From what i heard from Burson in a recent email( 2 weeks ago) should get new driver anyday now.


 
  thanks, can't wait!


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Thinking about Conductor for LCD-3. Give your impressions!


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> What is the point to use USB connection from a mac? Most mac computers have direct optical spdif output, through headphones socket, just use mini-toslink cable and avoid usb.


 
  mac optical output toslink is limited to 24/96kHz and another thing is the huge jitter! usb sound much better and it can be heard quite clearly!


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> mac optical output toslink is limited to 24/96kHz and another thing is the huge jitter! usb sound much better and it can be heard quite clearly!


 
  Hmm, thats quite interesting, are you saying mac's toslink tends to be noisy in general, or in conjunction with Burson Conductor only? Need to check it with my current bifrost over toslink set up, I actually never tried connecting the dac via usb, although have the usb module.


----------



## driver 8

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Thinking about Conductor for LCD-3. Give your impressions!


 
   
  I enjoy it.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Hmm, thats quite interesting, are you saying mac's toslink tends to be noisy in general, or in conjunction with Burson Conductor only? Need to check it with my current bifrost over toslink set up, I actually never tried connecting the dac via usb, although have the usb module.


 
  The huge is maybe not right word, in general TosLink standard itself is to blame. John Atkinson in Stereophile no.12.2010 during the multi test of several USB interfaces and DACs tested the output of his MacBook via TosLink, used professional audio test devices such as the Audio Precision, showed the jitter 1049ps p-p. Jitter over 1000ps is a lot when u compare to the good cd/sacd player, couple of hundred ps p-p, and with some DACs can drops to tens!
 On the other hand, Macbook has much better optical output then most of pc/laptops built-in s/pdif toslink module.
 Designed inputs of a Conductor have excellent jitter rejection, the oscillators with low-jitter clocks make a significant improvement no doubt! the sound via optical is not bad, only almost free of jitter asynchronous is better, if we forget for a moment about the "buggy" usb driver!


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Thinking about Conductor for LCD-3. Give your impressions!


 

 I have received my LCD-3 yesterday and out of the box it sounds very good with Conductor. I have also LCD-2, but for now I enjoy LCD-3 more, just because of better sense of air around the instruments,  more details, bigger soundstage and better pin point imaging that LCD-2 lacked a bit.
  LCD-3 is very fine with Conductor, I love this combo.
   
  PS: I also very much agree with what WALL-E said, toslink is the last connection I would use, if you have a great transport (S/PDIF interface or very good CD player) then use coaxial, if not USB is the way to go.


----------



## bbbonthemoon

OK, I ordered mine


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> The huge is maybe not right word, in general TosLink standard itself is to blame. John Atkinson in Stereophile no.12.2010 during the multi test of several USB interfaces and DACs tested the output of his MacBook via TosLink, used professional audio test devices such as the Audio Precision, showed the jitter 1049ps p-p. Jitter over 1000ps is a lot when u compare to the good cd/sacd player, couple of hundred ps p-p, and with some DACs can drops to tens!
> On the other hand, Macbook has much better optical output then most of pc/laptops built-in s/pdif toslink module.


 
  well, for example, if you check FAQ section on Schiit website for their DACs, they admit that USB connection yields lesser sound comparing to SPDIF, and suggest to mac users to use toslink connection.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> well, for example, if you check FAQ section on Schiit website for their DACs, they admit that USB connection yields lesser sound comparing to SPDIF, and suggest to mac users to use toslink connection.


 

 Largely the result will be dependent on the implementation, a well implemented asynchronous USB input should be better than a well implemented S/PDIF interface or at least similar IMO, technically both are capable of bit perfect transmission with low jitter. Don't no Schiit but Conductor USB no doubt, belongs to the well implemented! Burson even went a step ahead making the USB receiver an independent from 5V DC power from USB (computer), getting rid of the + 5V line of a USB reduce the amount of electrical noise comes from the computer.


----------



## fabio-fi

For anyone interested on the Conductor + LCD-3 combination, this guy seems to cover that into details. (and sensitive iems as well)
   
Part time audiophile, burson conductor
   
  Not surprised. The soloist as a standalone amp does a good job.


----------



## securitybunny

I'm really hoping for a driver update soon. Anyone have any news about when it will be released?


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Received my Conductor today,
  I'm yet to build up my listening impressions, but build/materials quality are quite impressive, makes my schiit bifrost/valhalla stack look really poor in comparison


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Received my Conductor today,
> I'm yet to build up my listening impressions, but build/materials quality are quite impressive, makes my schiit bifrost/valhalla stack look really poor in comparison


 

 Congrats and welcome to the club


----------



## vegan

I installed a Synergy Hifi/Create Audio fuse into the Conductor this week. I listened to a few of my reference beforehand - expecting any difference to be slight. But I was inpressed by the increase in resolution and power (no A-B-A comparisons needed). I had to take the volume down a couple notches (on low gain). This is the first fuse I have bought, so don't know how it compares to others. 

I bought mine direct from Synergy Hifi (apparently the $10 Valab eBay Create Audio are knock offs). The fuse is directional - plain to hear. I have mine with the arrow pointing right and the logo the right way up - as you look at it from the back of the Conductor). The fuse cost US$35 delivered. Great bang for the buck - highly recommended. 

I am surprised that any company would compromise their equipment with such a restrictive fuse. 

I'm also looking forward to hearing what the new Mac driver might do. Is it said to improve the sound or just improve stability?


----------



## preproman

Has anyone compared the Conductor to the Audio gd NFB-27?  I think they both use the same DAC chip.  Looking for the best all in one unit SQ wise.
   
  Use to own the 160D, sold it after a while.  Didn't like it so much.  Hoping that Burson improved on it's all in one units.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Has anyone compared the Conductor to the Audio gd NFB-27?  I think they both use the same DAC chip.  Looking for the best all in one unit SQ wise.
> 
> Use to own the 160D, sold it after a while.  Didn't like it so much.  Hoping that Burson improved on it's all in one units.


 
  Never heard the Audio gd, but had the ha-160ds and auditioned the 160d. I have the Conductor now and it is much better than bot the 160D and DS. Both amplifier and DAC are great on it. I really think the Conductor is under-rated on headfi and it can trump a lot of more expensive gear


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think the problem was that the Burson gear was hyped up a lot by sites such as 6moons.  It'd be interesting to get impressions of it compared to more expensive gear.


----------



## Clemmaster

If someone is willing to lend me his Conductor, I can compare the two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I read some felt the DAC part of the Conductor does not match the amp performance. Yet, In the 6moons review they compare it to the Eximus and also the Metrum Hex (DAC only) for the "sweet n' romantic tone".
  It also earned the "Headfonia's Chief editor #1 recommandation" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Darryl: since when do you have *single ended *headphones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: I'm sure you put the Anedio D2 and Fostex HP-A8 in the list (all SE though).


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





clemmaster said:


> If someone is willing to lend me his Conductor, I can compare the two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Actually one of the main reasons I said Conductor is underrated is the DAC section which personally I think it is excellent.


----------



## preproman

I don't.  But I have a XLR to SE adapter.  I'm looking for amps that have DAC sections, not DACs that have amp sections.  If that makes any sense..  The D2 is a very good DAC, with just an OK amp section.  Don't know anything about the Fostex..
   
  The Conductor and the NFB-27 are both Amps firsts..


----------



## Clemmaster

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I don't.  But I have a XLR to SE adapter.  I'm looking for amps that have DAC sections, not DACs that have amp sections.  If that makes any sense..  The D2 is a very good DAC, with just an OK amp section.  Don't know anything about the Fostex..
> 
> The Conductor and the NFB-27 are both Amps firsts..


 
   
  Alright 
   
  Actually, I don't know if the NFB-27 really is amp first. I mostly use its DAC (when paired with the SA-31) and it actually performs *really* well!


----------



## preproman

Ah, you never can tell with the Audio gd stuff.  Being able to put out 6 wpc into 50ohms and being a fully balanced amp also reading the summary - From first looks it seems like an amp first.  But I could be wrong..


----------



## Clemmaster

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Ah, you never can tell with the Audio gd stuff.  Being able to put out 6 wpc into 50ohms and being a fully balanced amp also reading the summary - From first looks it seems like an amp first.  But I could be wrong..


 
   
  Yep, I saw it as a NFB-7.32 with built-in Master amp. Or a simpler version of both. I actually don't know:
  - How the integrated amp compares to a Master 5. I don't know if it has the same input stage (like a good single-ended to balanced conversion for the RCA inputs, etc.)
  - How the integrated DAC compares to the NFB-7.32. I know the latter can be modded for volume control so, adding an amp to that should not harm much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  What I do know is that the NFB-27 is beast! Easily trumps any other SABRE-based DACs I owned (which are not many and cheaper: iBasso DX100 and Concero).


----------



## DarKu

In my personal tests at home DAC section of the Conductor was better almost on every aspect compared to: M2tech Young + Palmer battery supply, Moon 300D, Electrocompaniet PD-1, Chord QuteHD and Chord DAC64 and many other cheaper DACs.
   
  I also consider it slightly behind M2Tech Vaughan, but not by a large margin. Vaughan has a better preamp section and slightly better DAC section than Conductor.
  Tested on high end speaker systems and headphones.
  Yes, Conductor is underrated.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





darku said:


> In my personal tests at home DAC section of the Conductor was better almost on every aspect compared to: M2tech Young + Palmer battery supply, Moon 300D, Electrocompaniet PD-1, Chord QuteHD and Chord DAC64 and many other cheaper DACs.
> 
> I also consider it slightly behind M2Tech Vaughan, but not by a large margin. Vaughan has a better preamp section and slightly better DAC section than Conductor.
> Tested on high end speaker systems and headphones.
> Yes, Conductor is underrated.


 
  +1 on that


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Never heard the Audio gd, but had the ha-160ds and auditioned the 160d. *I have the Conductor now and it is much better than bot the 160D and DS*. Both amplifier and DAC are great on it. I really think the Conductor is under-rated on headfi and it can trump a lot of more expensive gear


 
  Hmmm... I have "Model number: 160D" at the back of my Conductor.
  On their website you can see the same labeling on Conductor photos though. Is is another 160D?


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Hmmm... I have "Model number: 160D" at the back of my Conductor.
> On their website you can see the same labeling on Conductor photos though. Is is another 160D?


 
   
  Because it's probably a 160D conductor? 
  Just a guess.


----------



## DarKu

bbbonthemoon said:


> Hmmm... I have "Model number: 160D" at the back of my Conductor.
> On their website you can see the same labeling on Conductor photos though. Is is another 160D?


All Conductors have this on the back, nothing to worry about, it has the same aluminium chasis as 160D, that is all.


----------



## chenshihchi

I have a question for the experts here in this forum...
   
  I have a burson conductor pairing with a HD800 in my office. When I try to connect my music through the USB port (from my computer), it generates a faint periodic ticking noise; also, the interval of this noise will change when I change bit rate/frequency settings (e,g. 16 bit 44.1kHz or 24 bit 96kHz). I was thinking this may be due to my computer's USB port, but I run into the same problem when I set it up on another computer. Any suggestions for trouble shooting? Thanks!!


----------



## MIKELAP

How do the Senns HD800 sound with the Conductor, on the  warm side or on the bright side and what headphone would complement the Conductor best overall .


----------



## driver 8

More capable than a lot of other pairings I've heard, but a bit "hard" sounding, if you get what I mean. 
   
  I think either of the Audez'e headphones or maybe an HE500 (I have them, but haven't used the combo much) would be a better match.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> How do the Senns HD800 sound with the Conductor, on the  warm side or on the bright side and what headphone would complement the Conductor best overall .


 
  I have tried Conductor with many headphones and with all I had very good results. I love both HD800&LCD2 with it. Sennheiser HD800 was quite a nice surprise on it. I really love it. The sound is quite smooth, bassy & energetic. (My impressions of hd800 with conductor here). I do not find it to be bright. Just very transparent and neutral.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I have tried Conductor with many headphones and with all I had very good results. I love both HD800&LCD2 with it. Sennheiser HD800 was quite a nice surprise on it. I really love it. The sound is quite smooth, bassy & energetic. (My impressions of hd800 with conductor here). I do not find it to be bright. Just very transparent and neutral.


 
  Thanks Dan for the imput and i like your reviews very entertaining read as always and after this my wallet might be ambushed im happy to say.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> Thanks Dan for the imput and i like your reviews very entertaining read as always and after this my wallet might be ambushed im happy to say.


 
  Thank you Mike. Really appreciate it. Regarding the ambush, every time I get something new I think this was it, or I could take a pause, but didn't manage to do that.
   
  For example, now because of DarKu and Negura, I want a LCD3, HD800 bigg ass copper cable, and an usb interface ) (and after that a turntable  )


----------



## citraian

And IE800 )


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





citraian said:


> And IE800 )


 
  I almost forgot about that...damn it man...shut up! )


----------



## MIKELAP

Asked Burson today about the new driver they say was suppose to come out  2 weeks ago .according to Burson they are still waiting for Tenor.Good thing its  just a bit buggy but its starting to get to me !


----------



## Monago

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> Asked Burson today about the new driver they say was suppose to come out  2 weeks ago .according to Burson they are still waiting for Tenor.Good thing its  just a bit buggy but its starting to get to me !


 
   
  The driver download section for Conductor usb drivers on the Burson website appears to be temporarily down; I'm assuming for the promised, soon-to-be-released update, but I suppose we'll see rather soon. 
   
  Fingers crossed!


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





monago said:


> The driver download section for Conductor usb drivers on the Burson website appears to be temporarily down; I'm assuming for the promised, soon-to-be-released update, but I suppose we'll see rather soon.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


 
  i asked the question on facebook to Burson this past weekend  and they told me they were waiting on tenor for the new driver and that they will let me know when they have it . i guess soon .


----------



## Kiont

Just received mine yesterday, I'm really liking it. It's like every sound and instrument is perfectly where it needs to be.
It's making me doubt the advantages of a balanced setup.
And this is with almost no burn in time. If it this improves even lightly, I don't see a reason to upgrade for a long time.

And looks amazing of course. 
Can't say I'm used to the stepped volume though.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





kiont said:


> Just received mine yesterday, I'm really liking it. It's like every sound and instrument is perfectly where it needs to be.
> It's making me doubt the advantages of a balanced setup.
> And this is with almost no burn in time. If it this improves even lightly, I don't see a reason to upgrade for a long time.
> 
> ...


 
  Congratulations on the purchase and welcome to the club!
   
  I think you are right about the upgrade, as if you would want to get something better you would have to look at gear that is more than twice the price.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





kiont said:


> Just received mine yesterday, I'm really liking it. It's like every sound and instrument is perfectly where it needs to be.
> It's making me doubt the advantages of a balanced setup.
> And this is with almost no burn in time. If it this improves even lightly, I don't see a reason to upgrade for a long time.
> 
> ...


 
  About the stepped attenuator i found it hard to turn so i put a elastic band you find on brocoli and now its easier than ever to turn.


----------



## MIKELAP

New driver fromTenor for the Conductor out on Burson site


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> New driver fromTenor for the Conductor out on Burson site


 
   
  Still the same old file from Jun 5, 2012 for me


----------



## Kiont

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Still the same old file from Jun 5, 2012 for me


 
  Is that the windows link? can you try again?
   
  mine says v1.002.01 dated 2013-05-09
   
   



mikelap said:


> New driver fromTenor for the Conductor out on Burson site


 

  thanks!


----------



## MIKELAP

http://bursonaudio.com/Downloads.html


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





kiont said:


> Is that the windows link? can you try again?
> 
> mine says v1.002.01 dated 2013-05-09


 
   
  Ooops sorry, Mac user here


----------



## WALL-E

The new driver, unfortunately not for MAC user 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I checked both links, the Windows contains __MACOSX folder but with the windows drivers!? .exe


----------



## BobJS

-


----------



## Meremoth

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> For anyone interested on the Conductor + LCD-3 combination...


 
   
  I'm thinking about getting the Conductor + LCD-3.  
   
  Can anyone elaborate on this combo?


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





meremoth said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Conductor + LCD-3.
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on this combo?


 
  I got the Conductor and im thinking of getting the LCD3 .we need help.


----------



## Meremoth

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> I got the Conductor and im thinking of getting the LCD3 .we need help.


 
   
  I need help, big time.  Hell, I might even need to see a therapist after all is said and done..
   
  I've been doing a lot of research for months now, and I'm ready to spend some money, but every time I'm about to pull the trigger someone throws me a curve ball.
   
  It seems like the Conductor and LCD-3 would be the perfect combo for me.  Is there a better amp and DAC than the Conductor for the LCD-3, that's in the same price range-ish?


----------



## Amorgan

Not a conductor user guys, but this post should give you an idea of how it works with the LCD3.
   
  Im looking forward to demo this unit soon. 
   
  Cheers


----------



## Meremoth

Quote: 





amorgan said:


> Not a conductor user guys, but this post should give you an idea of how it works with the LCD3.
> 
> Im looking forward to demo this unit soon.
> 
> Cheers


 
   
  I've actually already read that, but thanks for the link nevertheless.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  My dilemma right now is LCD-2 vs 3 and what amp/DAC to get with it.  
   
  Has anyone tried the Conductor with _both_ the LCD-2 _and_ 3's?  
   
  I assume you'd be getting the absolute most you could be getting out of the LCD-2's with the Conductor, but what about the LCD-3's?  Are they seeing their "full potential" with the Conductor?
   
  What even rivals the Conductor in it's price range?  How does the Mjolnir + Gungnir combo compare to the Conductor?


----------



## bbbonthemoon

I have Conductor + LCD-3, but have nothing to compare it to yet. Pretty good so far, DAC is very resolving, may sound little harsh/bright to my ears on less than perfect recordings, I used to swap the dac to schiit bifrost when I listen to my older rock albums. But it really shines on high-quality acoustics records.
  Audio-gd Reference-10.32 looks like interesting alternative though, for the same price you get twice the power in the phones(6000MW / 50 ohm), but it's almost not reviewed by the public, so could be absolutely blind purchase


----------



## Meremoth

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> I have Conductor + LCD-3, but have nothing to compare it to yet. *Pretty good so far, DAC is very resolving, may sound little harsh/bright to my ears on less than perfect recordings*, I used to swap the dac to schiit bifrost when I listen to my older rock albums. But it really shines on high-quality acoustics records.
> *Audio-gd Reference-10.32 looks like interesting alternative though, for the same price you get twice the power in the phones(6000MW / 50 ohm), but it's almost not reviewed by the public, so could be absolutely blind purchase*


 
   
  Extreme brightness and harshness are my bete noires.  My ears are sensitive to treble.  Out of all the bad qualities you can find in a pair of headphones, those two stick out the most to me and are the most fatiguing, but you're saying it's the recordings' fault and not the Conductor?  
   
  I wasn't even aware of the 10.32 until now.  I wonder if anyone on here has heard both the 10.32 and Conductor and could comment...


----------



## Kiont

meremoth said:


> I've actually already read that, but thanks for the link nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been using the LCD-3 (stock cables) with Conductor vs Mjolnir+Gungnir (fully balanced with PYST cable) for about a week.

It's hard to compare, they both produce the best sound I've ever heard.

I can notice a little bit more soundstage with the Schiit combo, maybe due to being balanced.

the Conductor is more detailed and seems to retrieve the best out of the music, I wrote somewhere else, it's like all the sounds come out at the perfect time and all the small details are right where they need to be.

Sorry I'm not that good at describing sounds and I consider a week just first impressions. I will probably use them both for another 3 weeks, but at this rate I'll keep the Conductor and sell the Gungnir+Mjolnir.



This is from an used Schiit combo, and a new Conductor (not burned in yet as recommended by Burson, 100h)


----------



## citraian

I'm using the Conductor with my LCD-2's and I don't find it harsh or bright. I'm pretty sensitive to treble too.


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





meremoth said:


> Extreme brightness and harshness are my bete noires.  My ears are sensitive to treble.  Out of all the bad qualities you can find in a pair of headphones, those two stick out the most to me and are the most fatiguing, *but you're saying it's the recordings' fault and not the Conductor*?


 
   
  Yes, exactly, on modern high quality recordings I find it to be just perfect. Conductor's DAC section just can be unforgiving on old _lesser_ quality records(some popular rock bands of 60-70's), highlighting their weaknesses, to the point that I personally find it unpleasant sounding and prefer to use another DAC. I've read similar opinions about some ultra HQ equipment like STAX SR-009, so it's probably not really a bad thing to say about hi-fi item 
   
  P.S.
  Please take my reviews with grain of salt, as Burson Conductor and Schiit Bifrost are the only external DACs I've ever heard so far


----------



## hyde27

New driver from Tenor for Mac user out on Burson site now.


----------



## hyde27

Tenor_8802_OSX_Driver_[273.4.2].pkg


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Oh Tenor, Tenor... Anyone got the new driver for MacOS working? I receive error right after installation, and following reboot sound starts with interferences and stops after few seconds of reproductions, had to roll back to previous driver.


----------



## hyde27

I'm in the same situation.


----------



## WALL-E

That is good news, I'll check it with OS X Lion and Mountain Lion when back home from work. So far I can advise to uninstall old usb driver : Find the old driver and delete.
 Mac-------->Finder ----------> System ------> Library -------> Extensions -------> BursonUSBAduio.kext
 Restart the Mac .
 Install the new driver and restart the Mac .


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> That is good news, I'll check it with OS X Lion and Mountain Lion when back home from work. So far I can advise to uninstall old usb driver : Find the old driver and delete.
> Mac-------->Finder ----------> System ------> Library -------> Extensions -------> BursonUSBAduio.kext
> Restart the Mac .
> Install the new driver and restart the Mac .


 
  Solved the problem for me, thank you very much


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Solved the problem for me, thank you very much


 
  is working?  super.....! can't wait to try it at home


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





meremoth said:


> I need help, big time.  Hell, I might even need to see a therapist after all is said and done..
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research for months now, and I'm ready to spend some money, but every time I'm about to pull the trigger someone throws me a curve ball.
> 
> It seems like the Conductor and LCD-3 would be the perfect combo for me.  Is there a better amp and DAC than the Conductor for the LCD-3, that's in the same price range-ish?


 
   
   *You can read about my journey into this hobby here*



 check this theres a review in there between LCD2 3 and hd800 with the conductor

  

 .


----------



## thenorwegian

I got my dirty hands on a demo unit with plexiglass top and lights on the inside. Looks awesome in the dark. Some pictures of it sitting nice next to my nad m3 amp:


----------



## bbbonthemoon

wow! They should issue DIY upgrade kit


----------



## Kiont

That looks awesome
   
  +1 on the DIY kit


----------



## formula1

Never imagined my conductor can look like this one. ^^


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Anyone using  T1's with the conductor?


----------



## BobJS

I am .... or rather can ..... but since I recently acquired the Conductor and HD800 at about the same time, the T1 hasn't gotten much (read: just a quick listen) head time.  I'll see if I can elaborate a bit more later.


----------



## Gustavo

USB Cable for Conductor + HD800 recommendation?


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





gustavo said:


> USB Cable for Conductor + HD800 recommendation?


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/644128/audiophile-by-accident-the-hobby-an-unexpected-journey/


----------



## AshUsername

I've been on a HA-160ds since december 2011 with and was always very satisified, but unfortuneately this Conductor model has my attention. Some people people here such as Darku have compared it positively against the HA-160d, so one assumes its even slightly more ahead of the 160ds model but does anyone have any experience with 160ds / conductor?
   
  Has anyone upgraded to a Conductor from a HA-160d or HA-160ds and afterwords felt that while it sounds better that their cash would be have been better spent elsewhere or left in the bank?
   
  The cans are LCD-2 r2 btw. Cheers.


----------



## AshUsername

One more thing, I only use Spotify premium high bitrate option. With that in mind could the Conductor be held back by the input too much, or even reveal problems with teh source that the ha-160ds might blend in?


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





ashusername said:


> I've been on a HA-160ds since december 2011 with and was always very satisified, but unfortuneately this Conductor model has my attention. Some people people here such as Darku have compared it positively against the HA-160d, so one assumes its even slightly more ahead of the 160ds model but does anyone have any experience with 160ds / conductor?
> 
> Has anyone upgraded to a Conductor from a HA-160d or HA-160ds and afterwords felt that while it sounds better that their cash would be have been better spent elsewhere or left in the bank?
> 
> The cans are LCD-2 r2 btw. Cheers.


 
  See the link posted above by MIKELAP, it has the information you need. And yes, even lower quality recordings will benefit from Conductor


----------



## BobJS

Quote: 





gustavo said:


> USB Cable for Conductor + HD800 recommendation?


 
   
  What's wrong with the included one?


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





oicwutudidthar said:


> Anyone using  T1's with the conductor?


 
   
  I had a brief listen with the Soloist before having the conductor. Does things right, but i preferred the LCD3 (my taste) 
   
  This guy seems to have more experience with that particular pairing. (in this case, soloist which is the same amp section as the conductor)


----------



## Gustavo

Quote: 





bobjs said:


> What's wrong with the included one?


 
   
  Many folks says that exists better USB cables than stock.
 Who could compare Chord USB Silver Plus against other USB Cables?


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Quote: 





gustavo said:


> Many folks says that exists better USB cables than stock.
> Who could compare Chord USB Silver Plus against other USB Cables?


 
   
  audiophoolery


----------



## Kiont

Quote: 





gustavo said:


> *Many folks* says that exists better USB cables than stock.
> Who could compare Chord USB Silver Plus against other USB Cables?


 
  Specially the ones that sell them.
   
  As long you don't get a $2 cable, you'll be good.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





gustavo said:


> Many folks says that exists better USB cables than stock.
> Who could compare Chord USB Silver Plus against other USB Cables?


 
  Funny you should ask. I did a small comparison here .
   
  And i really don't care what other people say or think. I trust my ears very much. That is my opinion and I am sticking with it. 
   
  And no...i don't sell anything


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Just curious, where did you guys get and how much did you pay for your conductors?


----------



## BobJS

Quote: 





gustavo said:


> Many folks says that exists better USB cables than stock.
> Who could compare Chord USB Silver Plus against other USB Cables?


 
   
  Oh jeez..... it's a digital signal .... ya, I know, jitter and stuff ..... I should really go into business selling this stuff .......
   
   
  Quote: 





oicwutudidthar said:


> Just curious, where did you guys get and how much did you pay for your conductors?


 
   
   
  I paid list $1850 plus free prime shipping from HIDEF Lifestyle through Amazon to pick up Amazon's return policy.... though I won't be returning it. They're an authorized seller (HIDEF).


----------



## Kiont

bobjs said:


> Oh jeez..... it's a digital signal .... ya, I know, jitter and stuff ..... I should really go into business selling this stuff .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same from HIDEF, it's all fulfilled by Amazon and got the warranty confirmation from Burson


----------



## vegan

Interesting to read you USB cable comparison Dan 

My only fair USB cable comparison was on the HA-160D - Oyaide/Neo S Vs Audioquest red (cheap). The resolution of the Neo was much better. But on a HRT Sreamer, differences were much smaller (short test). 

I've found great bang for the buck with cables (mainly DIY). I've only just bought my first fuse - total newbie. Worked a treat on the Conductor (Synergy Hifi).


----------



## driver 8

anyone considering fancy USB cables should just get a good non-bus powered* USB->SPDIF and stop worrying about it.
   
  * this part's essential as they're only mediocre at best when powered by your PC.


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

if your going to buy a "silver plated" usb cable you mine as well get a new power chord from your conductor as well. It surely will deliver 
 "cleaner" power...


----------



## negura

Quality USB cables sound different and generally much better than 2$ stock ones and even more so through a high quality interface.


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Quote: 





negura said:


> Quality USB cables sound different and generally much better than 2$ stock ones and even more so through a high quality interface.


 
   
  No, its a digital signal all 1s and 0s. It literally can't sound different.


----------



## negura

Yet it does and it is not even subtle.  But don't take my word for it, try it for yourself. Many places have nice return policies and it doesn't need to cost the world. Preferably some sort of high purity OCC material. I am just trying to be helpful.


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Quote: 





negura said:


> Yet it does and it is not even subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am not trying to be an ass, but it's in your head man, your going from audiophile into audiophool territory. It's a DIGITAL signal, 1s and 0s it actually, scientifically, cannot sound different.


----------



## negura

No, it is not. We have all been sceptics of this until you hear it. I am sure others will chime in, either way.
The difference is so not subtle I have started doing my own Dyi USB cables too and one thing I can agree with is that there are a lot of overpriced, but suboptimal materials cables out there too. But even many of those sound better than stock. The Burson Usb is not exceptionally resolving compared to a good interface, thus my previous advice too.


----------



## BobJS

Being a digital signal, I am extremely skeptical, yet not having heard a difference myself, I guess there could be a phenomenom whereby the 1s and 0s are shifted in time, either due to LRC characteristics, skin effects, or other physical properties.  A "poor" (whatever that is) cable may smear the 1,0 stream so the threshholds of 1 and 0 detection are delayed or shifted.
   
  Having said that, I'm still skeptical.  I was skeptical of analog cabling too (calculating that frequencies that might be effected were no lower than 100 kHz , well beyond audio frequencies) .... until I heard the difference myself.
   
  Do we all agree that Toslink either works, or doesn't, but there's no such thing as "better" ?


----------



## negura

There you go exactly what happened to me and my friends too. Very sceptical until heard. Just wanted to share, but of course feel free to disagree... After you've heard it preferably.


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Quote: 





bobjs said:


> Being a digital signal, I am extremely skeptical, yet not having heard a difference myself,* I guess there could be a phenomenom whereby the 1s and 0s are shifted in time, either due to LRC characteristics, skin effects, or other physical properties*.  A "poor" (whatever that is) cable may smear the 1,0 stream so the threshholds of 1 and 0 detection are delayed or shifted.
> 
> Having said that, I'm still skeptical.  I was skeptical of analog cabling too (calculating that frequencies that might be effected were no lower than 100 kHz , well beyond audio frequencies) .... until I heard the difference myself.
> 
> Do we all agree that Toslink either works, or doesn't, but there's no such thing as "better" ?


 
   
  It doesn't work like this and there is no way a cable could effect it unless it was physically damaged. One could make an argument for analog signals that there may be slight differences in the "flavor" of sound but for digital it is total non-sense. In a blind test there would be no difference as the 1s and 0s are exactly the same no matter what special sauce you wrap around the cable.


----------



## JWahl

Since nobody seems to have posted this yet, it seems Burson just posted on their website the release of 2 new Conductor SL models.  One with ES9018 DAC and another with PCM1793.  Haven't seen any prices on either yet.
   
  http://bursonaudio.com/Burson_Conductor_SL9018.html
  http://bursonaudio.com/Burson_Conductor_SL1793.html


----------



## BobJS

Quote: 





oicwutudidthar said:


> It doesn't work like this and there is no way a cable could effect it unless it was physically damaged. One could make an argument for analog signals that there may be slight differences in the "flavor" of sound but for digital it is total non-sense. In a blind test there would be no difference as the 1s and 0s are exactly the same no matter what special sauce you wrap around the cable.


 
   
  I'm just being the devil's advocate here, because, basically I agree with you, but imagine putting a scope on the input side of the cable, and another on the output side.   You're imagining nice square wave transitions on both sides.  But crank up the frequency of that square wave going in, and depending on the characteristics of the cable, the output will suffer from lag in the rise and fall of the transitions, not to mention ringing after the transitions.  The digital stream of information that is being transmitted is conveyed via an ANALOG signal ....... it is up to the decoding circuitry on the receiving end to decode this ANALOG waveform back into digital 1s and 0s.   Now if it's a nice square wave in, and a nice square wave out, no problem with your argument..... but to the extent the "digital" (but really an analog voltage) is distorted, it is susceptible to being decoded differently than was intended.


----------



## Kiont

It's all better and different until someone does a proper blind test.
Then nobody can tell the difference.


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> Since nobody seems to have posted this yet, it seems Burson just posted on their website the release of 2 new Conductor SL models.  One with ES9018 DAC and another with PCM1793.  Haven't seen any prices on either yet.
> 
> http://bursonaudio.com/Burson_Conductor_SL9018.html
> http://bursonaudio.com/Burson_Conductor_SL1793.html


 
   
  awesome!!!


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

It says price for the one with the sabre dac is 1550 (only 300 cheaper then the full conductor, a little expensive no?)
   
  The one with the PCM dac is 1250


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





oicwutudidthar said:


> It says price for the one with the sabre dac is 1550 (only 300 cheaper then the full conductor, a little expensive no?)
> 
> The one with the PCM dac is 1250


 
  Ahh, I must have missed it.  Perhaps the street prices will be less.  I would have to assume with the 1793 model, they are intending to replace the HA-160DS.


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> Ahh, I must have missed it.  Perhaps the street prices will be less.  I would have to assume with the 1793 model, they are intending to replace the HA-160DS.


 
   
  I doubt it, they have the conductor on their site for 1850 and the street price is 1850, burson is kind of like schiit when it comes to pricing it seems.


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

I am pretty surprised they decided to go with the ti PCM1793 in the lower end SL model, thats a pretty old and lower end DAC for a 1000+ dac and amp


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





negura said:


> Yet it does and it is not even subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  negura is 100% right. I am curious how many of you guys have tried a better usb cable and on what. On the right gear it does make a difference !
  I am not talking about very expensive ones here. I have one for 70$ and I am satisfied with it. 
   
  This stuff...with "in your head" started to be funny to me. I trust my ears...and my brain. I don't care what anybody else has to say on this, as it will not change my opinion. 
   
  We should continue this discussion in another thread as we are polluting the Conductor thread.


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Just read some expensive usb cable description:


> There is a fundamental difference between the transfer of computer data and digital audio signals. Computers are able to transfer digital data without loss, because the data moves in the robust form of blocks, which do not depend on specific timing between the sending and receiving devices. However, digital audio signals are continuous streams of data, which are quite fragile, since the digital processor must remain perfectly locked onto the timing of the signal to avoid data losses.
> 
> The Limitations of digital audio processors and cables create timing errors known as jitter, which remove portions of the audio signal and replace them with noise and distortion. Cables tend to round off the square waveforms of the signal, making them less clear to the processor, thus increasing jitter. This rounding effect varies greatly among cables and a truly superior digital audio cable can make great improvements in sound quality.


 
   
  I compared stock Conductor cable to a PYST usb cable from Schiit and didnt hear any difference though.


----------



## citraian

Yeah, and that proves everything as we all know that Schiit is a well-known cable manufacturer


----------



## negura

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Just read some expensive usb cable description:
> 
> I compared stock Conductor cable to a PYST usb cable from Schiit and didnt hear any difference though.


 
   
  Which is probably not at all surprising given that as they state the cable's made out of SPC, which so happens to be quite low end and you'll also find it in stock cables. 
   
  Anyway, back to the Conductor ... after several comparative assessments, I think within the Conductor the built-in USB is the weakest component. So that's the first place for a very worthwhile upgrade I think. The AMP and DAC are very strong indeed.


----------



## citraian

2$ cables use SPC? Do you mean ETP or OFC? 
   
  Back to the Conductor, the USB is indeed the weakest component especially since it's buggy  An updated USB module and balanced inputs/outputs would make it a no-brainer.


----------



## zackzack

Quote: 





jwahl said:


> Since nobody seems to have posted this yet, it seems Burson just posted on their website the release of 2 new Conductor SL models.  One with ES9018 DAC and another with PCM1793.  Haven't seen any prices on either yet.
> 
> http://bursonaudio.com/Burson_Conductor_SL9018.html
> http://bursonaudio.com/Burson_Conductor_SL1793.html


 
   
  The old Conductor uses the same ESS Sabre chip as the new SL 9018..?


----------



## citraian

Yeap, seems to be the same one. To my eyes it's like a DS version of the Conductor.


----------



## Clemmaster

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Yeap, seems to be the same one. To my eyes it's like a DS version of the Conductor.


 
   
  What about the USB section? Did they stick with crappy Tenor chip?


----------



## citraian

Yeap, that's what it looks like


----------



## jackwess

A 160Ds on steroids. They have improved the amp, and the Dac section is re-designed.


----------



## vegan

Negura - what USB-SPDIF converters and USB cables give the best bang for your buck with the Conductor?

I did find the original Audiophilleo sounded better. But that was only a short test and have since made some changes... so not sure it still holds true. 

I've put gaffa tape over the power pin on my Neo/Oyaide S USB cable. It works, but can't say I noticed any change in sound (or noise floor). 

I wish Burson had used a USB-I2S converter instead... I wonder if they might bring out a USB module upgrade... wishful thinking...

I'm pretty darn happy with the sound I'm getting through Audirvana, so can't complain.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





vegan said:


> Negura - what USB-SPDIF converters and USB cables give the best bang for your buck with the Conductor?
> 
> I did find the original Audiophilleo sounded better. But that was only a short test and have since made some changes... so not sure it still holds true.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am using the Audiophilleo 2. It's a drastic improvement compared to the stock USB. Alone or with IFI IUSB. I don't have Pure Power, but that's another great boost from what I've heard.
   
  Let's just say with Audiophilleo there's something of a small miracle happening in SQ. I can go into details, but it's accross anything and everything. Foor good reason some DAC makers actually started licensing interfaces and Burson would well do licensing something like Audiophilleo, M2Tech, Stello or similar for the next gen. Otherwise you won't regret purchasing it separately.
   
  For further info see my review here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/663672
   
   
  Cables:
  The best I've heard:
  - I have built for myself and this is what I am right using now: Y split DIY silver USB cable out of Toxic Cables - Silver Poison wire with separate power and data lines. The difference to stock cables is big: adds lots of energy, detail, air, openness. I would assume an USB cable made by Toxic Cables would be even better.
  - Alternatively another DIY cable made of Toxic Cables Scorpion 18 AWG copper sounded very impressive. Out of this world vocals, exceptional flow and musicality, improved bass.


----------



## BobJS

I can't tell the difference between USB or Toslink (direct from soundcard) into the Conductor -> HD800 .


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





vegan said:


> Negura - what USB-SPDIF converters and USB cables give the best bang for your buck with the Conductor?
> 
> I did find the original Audiophilleo sounded better. But that was only a short test and have since made some changes... so not sure it still holds true.
> 
> ...


 
  Your wish may come true some day!


----------



## vegan

Thanks for your take on the iUSB and Audiophilleo Negura - interesting read. 

I really wanted to avoid the cost and complication of add-ons. 

As mentioned, I've taped over the power leg on my USB cable. It works perfectly on my Mac (not sure of the difference in sound, though). 

Between updates to Audirvana, tenor driver and fuse, resolution has been significantly improved. 

I didn't do much of a comparison, but had the impression the new (May) Mac driver for the Burson Conductor made a difference. 

I would be curious to hear from Conductor and Audiophilleo owners could tell us if the new Tenor Mac driver brings it any closer to the Audiophilleo.... More wishful thinking on my part...


----------



## negura

Quote: 





vegan said:


> As mentioned, I've taped over the power leg on my USB cable. It works perfectly on my Mac (not sure of the difference in sound, though).


 
   
  There is definetely truth in the above. I have several new intesting findings in this regard. Using my Y split silver USB cable, I have disconnected the power plug from the computer USB and the Tenor still plays. I am using the latest Burson drivers now. Not sure if this is something related to the drivers, I would think not, or simply there was a bug/windows issue before. But the Burson USB does work without power from USB.
   
  Also using the Y split USB cable I am finding a lot less of an impact from IFI IUSB, if any.  I will need to retest this a few times to confirm. I then put back the stock USB cable and there's a difference with that one and with/without IFI IUSB.
   
  The Audiophilleo is still a lot better than then stock Burson USB - no change here. No changes here.


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Received my HD800 today,
  wow, just perfect pair with Conductor, I prefer it to LCD-3 even for rock music, looks like Conductor just doesnt have enough juice for Audeze. But with HD800 it sounds really great to my ears.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Received my HD800 today,
> wow, just perfect pair with Conductor, I prefer it to LCD-3 even for rock music, looks like Conductor just doesnt have enough juice for Audeze. But with HD800 it sounds really great to my ears.


 
  I, myself found that it has more than enough juice for both LCD2 and LCD3. I think LCD3 is even easier to drive than lcd2.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Received my HD800 today,
> wow, just perfect pair with Conductor, I prefer it to LCD-3 even for rock music, looks like Conductor just doesnt have enough juice for Audeze. But with HD800 it sounds really great to my ears.


 
   
  Grats on your HD800s! Very interesting findings. Maybe that's more because of the HD800s than anything else. Which I can personally understand as I was gobsmacked the first time I heard the HD800s at home on the Conductor. That said, I don't think there's anything lacking at all with the Conductor and the LCD-3s.  But I can agree the HD800s are better headphones in many ways.
   
  And yes the HD800s are great even with rock music. I completely agree. I do however prefer the LCD-3s with modern metal music. That's just a matter of preference.


----------



## Kiont

Just a little warning

Be careful when putting stuff around the Conductor, is not too hard to scratch it.

Mine has two already, one putting the LCD on top of it, the metal holders caused a small scratch. And one on front by a USB cable end. 

Not too deep but noticeable under the right angle.


----------



## sas

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I, myself found that it has more than enough juice for both LCD2 and LCD3. I think LCD3 is even easier to drive than lcd2.


 
   
  I quite agree. The Conductor drives my LCD-3's well beyond sane listening levels with ease and grace. I am not one that prefers an overly sterile, clinical sound, and remain as in love with my 3's as the first time I heard them. A strictly subjective opinion, of course.


----------



## driver 8

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I, myself found that it has more than enough juice for both LCD2 and LCD3. I think LCD3 is even easier to drive than lcd2.


 
   
  Agreed and thought the Conductor/LCD-3 synergy was better than that of the HD800's.


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Well, Audeze recommends to use amplifiers for LCDs that pump at least 1W to 50 Ohms, Conductors delivers approx 1.28W, which is just slightly above minimal requirements. To my ears LCD3 with Conductor, while sounding loud enough obviously,  just lacks the slam, bass is way too lazy. I hear a better bass from HD800, I think this is just not right.
I want to try my LCD-3 with headphone amp capable of pumping at least 4W@50 Ohms to compare, maybe it's just that LCD-3 are not up to my taste, not the Conductor's fault


----------



## lin0003

Guys, I may be getting one of these and I was wondering whether copper USB cables are warmer than silver ones. Anyone here tried both types?


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Conductor really does wonders with HD800 by removing the extra brightness and extending the bass.
  I compared to Schiit Bifrost/Valhalla stack, and sound was very dry and ear piercing, despite of the fact that Valhalla is all-tubey. If it wasn't for Conductor, I would probably be very disappointed with hd800


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Conductor really does wonders with HD800 by removing the extra brightness and extending the bass.
> I compared to Schiit Bifrost/Valhalla stack, and sound was very dry and ear piercing, despite of the fact that Valhalla is all-tubey. If it wasn't for Conductor, I would probably be very disappointed with hd800


 
  To my ears i dont find the hd800 bright at all and i also listened to it on my  littledot mk3 and the senns sound pretty good on that amp to imo.


----------



## Gustavo

I'm using Conductor's USB input and a notebook with Foobar2000 as player. My doubt is: a better soundcard on the notebook will improve the sound quality? or the signal the Conductor receives is always the same independently of the soundcard that is being used?

And other: using a Logitech Squeezebox instead of a notebook will improve the sound quality?


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





gustavo said:


> I'm using Conductor's USB input and a notebook with Foobar2000 as player. My doubt is: a better soundcard on the notebook will improve the sound quality? or the signal the Conductor receives is always the same independently of the soundcard that is being used?
> 
> And other: using a Logitech Squeezebox instead of a notebook will improve the sound quality?


 
  Soundcards make no difference since the Conductor is like an external soundcard.
   
  Don't know about the Squeezebox but sound quality could be different on it.


----------



## Trogdor

citraian said:


> Soundcards make no difference since the Conductor is like an external soundcard.
> 
> Don't know about the Squeezebox but sound quality could be different on it.




How would the Squeezebox be any different exactly given your first statement above?


----------



## citraian

Because the connection will no longer be made via USB and will most likely be via Coaxial (if available). Coaxial can sound better than USB or worse (depending on the quality of the output device).


----------



## Trogdor

citraian said:


> Because the connection will no longer be made via USB and will most likely be via Coaxial (if available). Coaxial can sound better than USB or worse (depending on the quality of the output device).




Ah, I thought they both would be USB. My mistake. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Clemmaster

From experience, the SBT's coaxial output is not really good


----------



## citraian

Yeap, I didn't expect it to be great. That's why I mentioned "or worse" in my last post


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> Well, Audeze recommends to use amplifiers for LCDs that pump at least 1W to 50 Ohms, Conductors delivers approx 1.28W, which is just slightly above minimal requirements. To my ears LCD3 with Conductor, while sounding loud enough obviously,  just lacks the slam, bass is way too lazy. I hear a better bass from HD800, I think this is just not right.
> I want to try my LCD-3 with headphone amp capable of pumping at least 4W@50 Ohms to compare, maybe it's just that LCD-3 are not up to my taste, not the Conductor's fault


 
  This is strange because the Conductor would put out even less wattage with the HD800s which is like 300 Ohms, right?


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> This is strange because the Conductor would put out even less wattage with the HD800s which is like 300 Ohms, right?


 
  I can see nothing strange in that, different headphones have different power requirements. HD800 have common dynamic design and much lower power requirements. LCD-3 are orthodynamics which are notorious to be hard to drive.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





bbbonthemoon said:


> I can see nothing strange in that, different headphones have different power requirements. HD800 have common dynamic design and much lower power requirements. LCD-3 are orthodynamics which are notorious to be hard to drive.


 
   
   

   
   
  Those nasty impedance swings aren't easy on the amps either. Which is part of why the HD800s are also notoriously hard to drive.  At least the orthodynamics have constant impedance. That said the Conductor drivers both the HD800s and LCD-3s superbly.


----------



## Kiont

Quote: 





negura said:


> Those nasty impedance swings aren't easy on the amps either. Which is part of why the HD800s are also notoriously hard to drive.  At least the orthodynamics have constant impedance. That said the Conductor drivers both the HD800s and LCD-3s superbly.


 
  May I ask what gain do you recommend for the LCD-3?


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





kiont said:


> May I ask what gain do you recommend for the LCD-3?


 
   
  High Gain


----------



## AshUsername

I hate you all ..


----------



## citraian

Sorry for your wallet  Do you like it?


----------



## ro9ue

Conductor/SennheiserHD650 playing Michael Shrieve & Steve Roach "Edge Runner", BLISS. Thank you Team Burson!


----------



## Mediahound

ashusername said:


> I hate you all ..




Why do you need both the soloist and the conductor? I don't get it.


----------



## K_19

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Why do you need both the soloist and the conductor? I don't get it.


 
   
  The one on the top seems to be the 160DS, as it has the old logo on the faceplate.
   
  I'd assume he had the 160DS before and he upgraded to the conductor.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





ashusername said:


> I hate you all ..


 
  You're welcomed mate. I hope you're enjoying what you are hearing, if not trust me, get some hours on the big boy.


----------



## BobJS

Quote: 





negura said:


> You're welcomed mate. I hope you're enjoying what you are hearing, if not trust me, get some hours on the big boy.


 
   
  I would never have believed how much difference the ~48 , then ~120 hours of burn-in made on the SQ if I hadn't heard it for myself.  I was ready to return it after I first plugged it in; now I don't think I could part with it.


----------



## RubyTiger

I have not read thru all post's of this thread. I am having a problem with my Burson Conductor. This is the second one I have owned with the same problem. I am using the latest Foobar v1.2.6. I have Burson's latest driver installed and my pc has Windows 7. The problem is the Burson click's when I enable it. Before it play's the first song, and during, and after. It's kind of scary to hear. Once it has warmed up it get's better. But, more times than not my computer eventually freezes up.. But I can find nothing wrong with Foobar to cause this. I don't know if it's the setting's in my pc. It has no problem with my cd player transport. This is the second Burson I have owned and had similar problems with the first. Does anyone else have this problem? Know of any other program's the Burson will work better with? It's even worse with JRiver. Any thoughts??
   
  I found the culprit of my woe's. I have been auditioning usb cables and mistakenly blamed the Foobar program. It turned out to be loose ends on the rental cables.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> I have not read thru all post's of this thread. I am having a problem with my Burson Conductor. This is the second one I have owned with the same problem. I am using the latest Foobar v1.2.6. I have Burson's latest driver installed and my pc has Windows 7. The problem is the Burson click's when I enable it. Before it play's the first song, and during, and after. It's kind of scary to hear. Once it has warmed up it get's better. But, more times than not my computer eventually freezes up.. But I can find nothing wrong with Foobar to cause this. I don't know if it's the setting's in my pc. It has no problem with my cd player transport. This is the second Burson I have owned and had similar problems with the first. Does anyone else have this problem? Know of any other program's the Burson will work better with? It's even worse with JRiver. Any thoughts??


 
  i use MUSICBEE  with Vista i open the Conductor then MUSICBEE the amp clicks twice and im good to go  thats with new driver pc froze once with old driver http://getmusicbee.com/download.html             Musicbee is a great player your gonna love it.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> i use MUSICBEE  with Vista i open the Conductor then MUSICBEE the amp clicks twice and im good to go  thats with new driver pc froze once with old driver http://getmusicbee.com/download.html             Musicbee is a great player your gonna love it.


 
  Thanks' and I will report back after giving it a listen or two.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Thanks' and I will report back after giving it a listen or two.


 
  forgot to tell you . First you download the latest intaller, after you download the latest update which is http://musicbee.niblseed.com/Weekly/MusicBee_2_1_4873.zip


----------



## Mediahound

I'm thinking about getting the Soloist to use with my Schiit Bifrost Uber DAC instead of the Conductor. My thinking is that I like the Schiit Bifrost DAC, it requires no drivers for OSX, and this way, I'm not stuck with a built in DAC and could change to any other DAC in the future. Also, having the components separate can yield a less noisy signal.
   
  Am on on the right track with my thinking on this?


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Regular bifrost connected to conductor's amp section was a lot worse(very bright) comparing to direct conductor connection on hd800


----------



## thenorwegian

Quote: 





bobjs said:


> I would never have believed how much difference the ~48 , then ~120 hours of burn-in made on the SQ if I hadn't heard it for myself.  I was ready to return it after I first plugged it in; now I don't think I could part with it.


 
   
  I had about the same experience with my conductor. I bought the conductor not only to get a good headamp, but also to replace my excellent hegel hd20 dac. Right out of the box the conductor sounded flat and the soundstage was very narrow. Day 2 of playing it wasn't really that much better. But on day 3 it came to life. At day 5 or 6 it felt like it had reached its potential. But that was more a feeling than the pretty obvious difference in sound between day 1 and 3.


----------



## BobJS

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Soloist to use with my Schiit Bifrost Uber DAC instead of the Conductor. My thinking is that I like the Schiit Bifrost DAC, it requires no drivers for OSX, and this way, I'm not stuck with a built in DAC and could change to any other DAC in the future. Also, having the components separate can yield a less noisy signal.
> 
> Am on on the right track with my thinking on this?


 
   
  I did the experiment with the older Bifrost and had a similar experience as the poster between these posts (Conductor superior).  While my Conductor was in transit to me, however I ordered the uber board from Schiit and have since upgraded.  I can't recall the results when (or if) I A/B'd  the uber Bifrost with the Conductor's DAC through the Conductor amp.  I would be happy to do just that, though,  when I get home from work today.


----------



## RubyTiger

I am having problems with the settings in Musicbee. I tried to pm to ask but it's not working, and neither is the reply to quote. In preferences - player - I need the correct settings to use the Burson driver. Also the configuration does not look right either. Could you provide your settings. Also, I have not downloaded and installed the update. Will this help?


----------



## Mediahound

bobjs said:


> I did the experiment with the older Bifrost and had a similar experience as the poster between these posts (Conductor superior).  While my Conductor was in transit to me, however I ordered the uber board from Schiit and have since upgraded.  I can't recall the results when (or if) I A/B'd  the uber Bifrost with the Conductor's DAC through the Conductor amp.  I would be happy to do just that, though,  when I get home from work today.




Thanks, I'd be interested in your results.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> forgot to tell you . First you download the latest intaller, after you download the latest update which is http://musicbee.niblseed.com/Weekly/MusicBee_2_1_4873.zip


 
  Thanks' for the pm. Very nice program indeed.


----------



## bbbonthemoon

I have one strange problem with Conductor: when upsampling 44100 files up to 172/196k, using players like Pure Music or Audirvana Plus, audible clicks appear in sound stream from time to time, and that makes upsampling to high rates quite useless with Conductor. x2 upsampling works fine though. Is it just me, or others experience the same?


----------



## BobJS

I just A/B'd the Schiit uber Bifrost as an input (using toslink) to the Conductor vs the Conductor dac and I thought the Conductor sounded a little better -- extended bass, smoother (but extended) highs, better soundstage.
   
  I would've also tried both DACs into the Lyr, but I didn't bother because I wouldn't have been able to A/B with a push of the button, the Lyr having only 1 input.
   
  Tough decision; I'm pretty happy with the uber Bifrost into the Lyr, not so much into the Conductor.  I wonder if something else is being optimized here ...... Burson DAC -> Burson Amp sounds best, but Schiit DAC into Schiit Amp isn't bad, Schiit DAC-> Burson Amp ... not as good ??


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





bobjs said:


> I just A/B'd the Schiit uber Bifrost as an input (using toslink) to the Conductor vs the Conductor dac and I thought the Conductor sounded a little better -- extended bass, smoother (but extended) highs, better soundstage.
> 
> I would've also tried both DACs into the Lyr, but I didn't bother because I wouldn't have been able to A/B with a push of the button, the Lyr having only 1 input.
> 
> Tough decision; I'm pretty happy with the uber Bifrost into the Lyr, not so much into the Conductor.  I wonder if something else is being optimized here ...... Burson DAC -> Burson Amp sounds best, but Schiit DAC into Schiit Amp isn't bad, Schiit DAC-> Burson Amp ... not as good ??


 
  Thanks for this, this is good information and you are probably right, the Burson DAC is likely well-opimized for the amp in the Conductor.


----------



## AshUsername

k_19 said:


> The one on the top seems to be the 160DS, as it has the old logo on the faceplate.
> 
> I'd assume he had the 160DS before and he upgraded to the conductor.



 
 Yep, you're right. I have been usng a 160DS for a year and a half happily but all this talk of the Conductor being so much better started dragging me down so I had to step up and try it for myself. I only have about 15 hours on it so it will be a while yet till I can decide if the hype is justified!


----------



## Mediahound

I have a question about the Conductor- how does it switch from headphones to the preamp outs? Is there a switch for that or do you just unplug the headphones and it automatically goes to the preamp? Or, are they both 'live' all the time?


----------



## AshUsername

negura said:


> You're welcomed mate. I hope you're enjoying what you are hearing, if not trust me, get some hours on the big boy.



 
 So far, the increase in details and instrument seperation/clarity is very apparent. Coming from a 160DS this is my first encounter with a stepped attenuator which no doubt contributes to those details. I am not feeling any improvements in bass depth/punch over the 160DS yet or at least as far as I can tell, I haven't returned to the DS since I got the Conductor. I have many more hours of burn in to go though. Im sure you are right and it will only get better. I'll wait until I have clocked at least 100 hours before going back to the DS for comparison. Should be interesting


----------



## AshUsername

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> I have a question about the Conductor- how does it switch from headphones to the preamp outs? Is there a switch for that or do you just unplug the headphones and it automatically goes to the preamp? Or, are they both 'live' all the time?


 
  I haven't tried it as I am headfi only since I moved to a New York apartment with thin walls, but according to the manual it switches to pre-amp mode when headphones are disconnected. So it is either one or the other, not both.


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> do you just unplug the headphones and it automatically goes to the preamp? Or, are they both 'live' all the time?


 
   
  Exactly. 
  You can only use one at time. 
   
  @Ash, you'll love the conductor once it have reached more hours. Its a big step over the Ds.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> Exactly.
> You can only use one at time.


 
  Thanks, so there is not button/switch for that? It just automatically goes to preamp output when you unplug headphones?


----------



## citraian

Yeap, it goes to preamp as soon as you unplug the headphones.


----------



## germay0653

If the headpones are plugged in all other outputs are disabled.  There is a switch on the top right of the face which allows you to choose which input is active but for outputs all (fixed DAC and preamp) are active unless the headphones are plugged in.  In other words, the headphone jack trumps all other outputs.


----------



## citraian

Not really, the DAC out is always active.


----------



## germay0653

If the headpones are plugged in all other outputs are disabled.  There is a switch on the top right of the face which allows you to choose which input is active but for outputs all (fixed DAC and preamp) are active unless the headphones are plugged in.  In other words, the headphone jack trumps all other outputs.


----------



## germay0653

You're probably correct.  I thought I read in the manual other were off if the headphones are plugged in.


----------



## citraian

I'm using my headphones and my speakers at the same time so I know I'm correct


----------



## driver 8

I just use the pre-amp output, which shuts off when headphones are plugged in. Never tried the DAC only one because I like the convenience of the volume knob on my desk, but that's really weird if it doesn't shut off with headphones in.


----------



## WALL-E

Already more than one month after Tenor released new USB driver for Mac OS X _273.4.2 I had time to compare and test it under OS X 10.7 and 10.8.
  The older driver OS X_273.4.1, worked just fine up to 16/48kHz the issue has appeared with hi-rez 24bit/44.1kHz, intermittent static clicks appearing randomly in L or R channel, audible and annoying, especially if listen to the quiet passages but with 24bit 88.2 / 96 / 176 and 192kHz that was nightmare the clicks appears often and a more frequent, change from 24bit hi-rez to Red Book and back to 24bit hi-rez caused the constant loud digital hiss/noise appearing  in L or R channel the only way to kill that noise was switch off the DAC and plug in back also switching between hi-rez and Red Book crash the Burson driver very often and again to get it work I need close the Audirvana program and run it on and same with Burson on/off. Under OS X 10.8 was slightly better I mean a bit less static clicks with hi-rez material 24bit/88.2 or 96kHz but over that nightmare.
  Does the new mac driver has been fixed?......hymn, sort of them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Ok is better, the new driver working properly up to 24/96kHz no clicks or very rare a relatively stable, switching data formats no crash the driver, "so far so good". Unfortunately 24bit 176 &192kHz has the issue with the static clicks but less frequently and less audible then OS X_ 273.4.1 also the constant static hiss/noise could appear when the format has be changed but again less frequently(intermittent) and easy to fix by change the song to low-rez and back again, don't need to switch Burson off/on like with the older driver.
  So have to wait for next driver, hope that the next one be buggy free.


----------



## Mediahound

Burson has confused the Conductor line now by introducing 2 new additional Conductor models.
   
  They appear to have less power and no preamp so I'm probably not interested although I do like the non stepped volume control.
   
   I guess they are going for lower cost with these models but I doubt the lower power is going to cut it with hard to drive headphones. 

 http://www.bursonaudio.com/products.html


----------



## RubyTiger

For every one that worries about their Burson clicking a lot I have a suggestion. Leave it and your other equipment on all the time.  I see nothing in the manual saying not to do this. As far as I know it's covered under our warranty. Just leave it on.


----------



## driver 8

Two clicks when it's connecting to a source or changing sample rate is perfectly normal, though.
   
  Oh yeah, a tip for anyone who may be using this with a USB -> SPDIF: I received a JKSPDIF MK3 a few weeks ago with a 20db attenuator and found that the Conductor had trouble locking in a sample rate with the attenuator on.  It works perfectly without it, though, and I can't hear much (if any) difference in SQ with it off.


----------



## RubyTiger

My recent worries concerned an audition of three USB cables. The Wireworld Platinum, Audioquest Diamond and Synergistic Reseach SE. The Diamond and SE both have active shielding. With these two cables the Burson (when cold) would click like crazy. If I warmed it up first it was ok.. Although my computer crashed a few  times. With the Platinum it seemed ok. I will have my cable of choice soon and I'm just going to go for it and leave the Burson on.


----------



## citraian

Why don't you get a good SPDIF to USB converter first? It will make a bigger difference than an expensive USB cable.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Why don't you get a good SPDIF to USB converter first? It will make a bigger difference than an expensive USB cable.


 
  +100
 Very  very true.
  It will be the biggest improvement for the Conductor. For the price of  600 - 800 USD for a USB cable you can buy a high-end S/PDIF interface (Audiophileo 2, Audiobyte Hydra-X, etc) from that Conductor will benefit a lot more.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Why don't you get a good SPDIF to USB converter first? It will make a bigger difference than an expensive USB cable.


 
  I probably should have. I decided to try different cables simply as a tuning device. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





darku said:


> +100
> Very  very true.
> It will be the biggest improvement for the Conductor. For the price of  600 - 800 USD for a USB cable you can buy a high-end S/PDIF interface (Audiophileo 2, Audiobyte Hydra-X, etc) from that Conductor will benefit a lot more.


 
  I considered the Audiophileo but read it only makes a small difference? Even so, I think once you buy a cable there's no worries afterwards.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> I considered the Audiophileo but read it only makes a small difference? Even so, I think once you buy a cable there's no worries afterwards.


 
   
  I find the difference Audiophilleo makes quite dramatic (in audiophile scaling). The same for Hydra X, but the two are very different sounding.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> I considered the Audiophileo but read it only makes a small difference? Even so, I think once you buy a cable there's no worries afterwards.


 
  I have tried some different cables with Burson Conductor. They do make a difference, but it is not even remotely compared to the difference Hydra made. On the other side, cables still make a good difference with Hydra.


----------



## driver 8

^ 7 pictures of the same side of the device :/ (I was wondering if it had its own power connection)


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> ^ 7 pictures of the same side of the device :/ (I was wondering if it had its own power connection)


 
  Good observation. Sorry about that. That side was more photogenic ) . Here is the other side. It has it's own power connection.


----------



## driver 8

No problem  .  I checked your link to their site afterward.  I just wanted to point that out because it was a bit frustrating at a glance is all.


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> I considered the Audiophileo but read it only makes a small difference? Even so, I think once you buy a cable there's no worries afterwards.


 
  the Audiphilleo2 has made a substantial difference with most of the dacs I have used it with....especially with the Conductor(let alone avoiding its pesky usb problems)....


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





philo50 said:


> the Audiphilleo2 has made a substantial difference with most of the dacs I have used it with....especially with the Conductor(let alone avoiding its pesky usb problems)....


 
  I will check with the Cable Company and see if they have one to audition. But, don't make me send back my expensive cable. I like it.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> I will check with the Cable Company and see if they have one to audition. But, don't make me send back my expensive cable. I like it.


 
   
  If it does work out and you do like what you're hearing, I advise going straight for one with Pure Power if that's an option for you.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





negura said:


> If it does work out and you do like what you're hearing, I advise going straight for one with Pure Power if that's an option for you.


 
  Thank's for the advice. It seems' there are a couple products here to check into. Audiophellio2 with Pure Power and the Hydra. Time to do a little fun research.


----------



## BobJS

I wish I could hear any difference at all between the Burson-included USB cable and toslink so that I could justify the cost of getting a fancy cable ......


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





bobjs said:


> I wish I could hear any difference at all between the Burson-included USB cable and toslink so that I could justify the cost of getting a fancy cable ......


 
  The cable that comes with the Burson sucks. My 10 year old cd player sounds better with standard cd's than my pc full of audiophile files. Not anymore though. Not by a long shot. I certainly don't have a problem with how my Burson sounds. Or before at that.


----------



## formula1

Never had a problem with the provided cable, it does the job.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





formula1 said:


> Never had a problem with the provided cable, it does the job.


 
   
  I agree with you this is not about a problem as such, it does the job as in it works. There's better sound quality to be had using aftermarket options, that's all.


----------



## bbbonthemoon

Quote: 





bobjs said:


> I wish I could hear any difference at all between the Burson-included USB cable and toslink so that I could justify the cost of getting a fancy cable ......


 
  +1
   
  But after all, we all have different hearing, some people have an ear for music.


----------



## MIKELAP

Regarding   the Conductor i have no problems with it once with the old driver my player crashed and thats it.Dont feel the need to change or ungrade anything its perfect as it is . you really got to try it for yourself and leave it alone the more you try to reinvent it the more problems you have imo.


----------



## RubyTiger

You could try the Wireworld Ultraviolet for the cost of $42.99. If you do not hear a difference then your not out much. But, please come back and tell us your findings. I tried different toslink cables' but never heard a difference. I did hear a  very nice difference swapping the stock coaxial with a  $100.00 Luminous Audio Allegro. It had better tone, deeper soundstage and more detail.


----------



## 1809rob

Hi i'm new to head fi. long time audiophile. i have conductor, dynaudio 110a, akg 701s, sony c555es sacd/cd, onkyo nd-s1 ipod transport tos to conductor, sony is coaxial to conductor. windows vista -usb. i'm having a problem with coaxial. if onkyo is turned on coaxial won't lock on signal. if turn toslink source off/on/off conductor locks on coaxial as long as toslink source is off.  has anybody else had a problem? anybody running a coaxial and toslink source? love my conductor, this is strange.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





1809rob said:


> Hi i'm new to head fi. long time audiophile. i have conductor, dynaudio 110a, akg 701s, sony c555es sacd/cd, onkyo nd-s1 ipod transport tos to conductor, sony is coaxial to conductor. windows vista -usb. i'm having a problem with coaxial. if onkyo is turned on coaxial won't lock on signal. if turn toslink source off/on/off conductor locks on coaxial as long as toslink source is off.  has anybody else had a problem? anybody running a coaxial and toslink source? love my conductor, this is strange.


 
  I use coax w/t Onix cd and tos w/t Sony. I leave them on all the time and no probs. Also, wish to report no clicking w/t new usb cable. Probably caused by loose ends on cable.co loaners. New Diamond usb has good synergy with Burson.  Manufacture say's 150 hrs break-in.time but I'm already in awe.


----------



## 1809rob

Thanks I'll try that. Tos works better than coaxial on everything I've tried. I think I'll try a better cable also.


----------



## spidipidi

Gonna buy the Conductor soon, but eventually I want to use the pre amp feature and get a speaker set. The best would be to get the Time Keeper and some very good speakers, but for the time being it is a bit expensive.
I have been looking at the new STA-100 power amp from Nuforce. Very little information and reviews as of yet. Just wondering if anybody have had similar thoughts?


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





1809rob said:


> Thanks I'll try that. Tos works better than coaxial on everything I've tried. I think I'll try a better cable also.


 
  All so remember to power up your source machine (s) first and your Burson last. Powering down reverse the steps. There is a protection circuit for the expensive Sabre 32 chip and it is also against Burson's instructions (warranty issues).


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





spidipidi said:


> Gonna buy the Conductor soon, but eventually I want to use the pre amp feature and get a speaker set. The best would be to get the Time Keeper and some very good speakers, but for the time being it is a bit expensive.
> I have been looking at the new STA-100 power amp from Nuforce. Very little information and reviews as of yet. Just wondering if anybody have had similar thoughts?


 
  I know I for one would like to know how good the dac/preamp section sounds with a full size amp and speakers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## 1809rob

rubytiger said:


> All so remember to power up your source machine (s) first and your Burson last. Powering down reverse the steps. There is a protection circuit for the expensive Sabre 32 chip and it is also against Burson's instructions (warranty issues).


----------



## 1809rob

Thanks. I am aware of power up/down instructions. With 30 min warm up when using usb it's a pain. I like to turn on conductor to warm then computer. Things work better when instructions are followed with conductor.


----------



## smpie

Hi guys,
  
 I would appreciate an honest opinion / advice.
 i started to read this topic from page one (now on page 16)
 a lot of info and a good read..
  
 Lots of issues about drivers, sum of you upgrade to expensive high-end fuse and power cords and so on. This initially worried me..
  
 Sinds i want a low maintenance care free package.
  
  
 i ordered my first high-end headphone 2months ago (still waiting on them).
 i opted for a pair of closed back headphone..
  
 i have not had a chance to audition them but i thought that the Beyerdyanmic T5p would be a great choice.
  
 I read manny blogs that say one does not need an amp for these headphones.
 But would benefit from an amp..
  
 so i considered the FiiO E17.. And talked to a store selling high-end solidState amps.
 And he told me about the "Burson Conductor" ..
 it looked nice and the reviews are mind blowing..
  
 Reading the forum and the manual i'm presented with a couple of things that worry me.
 - 30 min warm up time (according to the manual)
 - if power is disconnected for longer than 1 hour ore more the unit will need break-in period (according to manual)
 - The need / must to upgrade components like fuses power cabling..
 - The possible issues with Drivers that are made from a 3e party producing the usb component.  
  
 Also do i really need this Titan of an amp with something as easy to drive like the T5p's?
 And by need i mean would something like a E17 be sufficient for now..
 Until i get my second pair of harder to drive higher impedance headphone..
 Perhaps something like HE-500 or LCD2..(don't know if il' go that way without an audition)
  
 i would love to hear from you..
  
 Furthermore i got a deal from a second store telling me they have a Burson Conductor that i can listen to..
 And if i get the T5p+conductor they would make me a great deal for the total package..
 so T1 or T5p + Conductor for €2275  $3034 …. i could buy the T5p from an other store just by itself
 for €900  $1200 ..
 Basically i would be getting the Burson for €1375  $1834 now i don't know if that is a great deal ?
  
 And i don't know if i should just go for the T5p and start off with the FiiO E17… 
  
 Hope you understand my dilemma ?? 
 Thanks


----------



## negura

Quote: 





smpie said:


> Hope you understand my dilemma ??
> Thanks


 
   
  My 2c:
  Everyone to his own, but I've owned and sold the T1s, as imho they don't hold a candle to the Sennheiser HD800s. I would never ever choose the T1s over the latter. The other greats are the LCD-3s (and the HE-6s but those won't run properly off the Conductor).
   
  As for the Conductor the SQ you get for the price is brilliant, just don't turn it off at all and plan on buying a decent interface like Stello U3, Audiophilleo 2 or Hydra X. They add considerably to the SQ and you won't have one single thing to be concerned about. If you're like many of us here and will upgrade to the high-end anyway eventually, skipping the middle steps will cost you less in the end.
   
  Fuses, interfaces, cables etc etc, that goes with everything really, but those are tweaks. The main stuff is your DAC, amplifier (Conductor) and headphones. That alone will get you 85-95% there.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





smpie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would appreciate an honest opinion / advice.
> i started to read this topic from page one (now on page 16)
> ...


 
  I run the Conductor with a pair of Senns hd800  i open my player after i open my Conductor. I check in my player  preferences if its set to ASIO ,BURSON USB ASYNCHRONIOUS MODE  in my case i put some classical on ,and it will warm up eventually thats it i dont have any problem and it sounds great. Pricewize i paid $1500.00 shipping included here in Canada


----------



## smpie

Quote: 





negura said:


> As for the Conductor the SQ you get for the price is brilliant, just don't turn it off at all and plan on buying a decent interface like Stello U3, Audiophilleo 2 or Hydra X. They add considerably to the SQ and you won't have one single thing to be concerned about. If you're like many of us here and will upgrade to the high-end anyway eventually, skipping the middle steps will cost you less in the end.


 
   
   
  
  i had no knowledge of the "usb/spdif converter world"
   
  There are even shootouts .. And pricing can get way ,,,way up there…
   
  i also found this article talking about the Hydra coupled with the Burson Conductor..
   
  my thoughts after reading this article is Hydra+Conductor is the best thing since sliced bread !
  hahahhaha
   
  i have not had the time to compare this new product world hahaha..
  And what it really does and how i'm supposed to connected to my mac-mini +macbook pro..
  I thought that spdif was out and usb is the thing…
   
  But i don't understand it 100% ..what i think is that this device solves the driver issues with the Burson.
  and apparently ads to the quality of the usb signal? 
  i say apparently because this gets way way out there in the realm of Subjective listening..
  To me the issue of usb driver is good enough  the rest is icing on the cake ..
   
  What ever i do about this new "usb/spdif converter world" it must be a product that has a EU selling point ..i hate customs bull !!
   
  Thank you for the intro the the usb/spdif converter world..
  the Hydra is the only EU brand i can get ..no customs but also expensive..


----------



## negura

Quote: 





smpie said:


> i had no knowledge of the "usb/spdif converter world"
> 
> 
> Thank you for the intro the the usb/spdif converter world..
> the Hydra is the only EU brand i can get ..no customs but also expensive..


 
   
  Oh yes ... the rabbit hole is deep. As they say around here: You're welcomed and sorry about your wallet.


----------



## RubyTiger

Good news here. I spent two hours on the telephone with a Dell technician yesterday. The problem I was having with Foobar crashing during a listening session turned out to be an improperly installed driver. Foobar now working properly. Now who do you think did that?


----------



## smpie

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> I run the Conductor with a pair of Senns hd800  i open my player after i open my Conductor. I check in my player  preferences if its set to ASIO ,BURSON USB ASYNCHRONIOUS MODE  in my case i put some classical on ,and it will warm up eventually thats it i dont have any problem and it sounds great. Pricewize i paid $1500.00 shipping included here in Canada


 
  So no driver problems related to the usb ? what OS are you running? 
  i use mainly OSX 10.7 and 10.8.


----------



## smpie

Quote: 





negura said:


> My 2c:
> Everyone to his own, but I've owned and sold the T1s, as imho they don't hold a candle to the Sennheiser HD800s. I would never ever choose the T1s over the latter. The other greats are the LCD-3s (and the HE-6s but those won't run properly off the Conductor).


 
   
 this got me thinking last night …and this morning hahahha..
  
 you don't like the sound of the T1..
 i read a lot of reviews claiming otherwise and sum agreeing with you..
 And others saying that the HD800 is to analytical and so on..and so on …
  
 The thing is this..For me it's impossible to audition the T5p's 
 and i want a closed back headphone.. To start of my collection..
  
 The Sennheiser is a bit easier because the official distributor here in Holland must have at least one model for audition (that's what he sad to me)..
  
 so when i go to get my T5p's i can audition the HD800's but i don't have a portable setup..
 I will get the FiiO E17 so i could connect it to my macbook and drive them? or ask hem to do a setup.
  
  
 But here is my main point..
  
 I'ts becoming clear to me that buying audio gear without an audition is pretty much a taboo !
  
 one person says A , the other B and so on…
 Sound is subjective by nature I'm beginning to realise this…
  
 So i will email the store where i'm thinking of getting the BursonConductor and i want to audition it with and without the AudioByte Hydra X. if that is not possible i will email AudioByte and tell them about the store..if they are willing to expand there sales to that store and provide a test sample i will jump in..
  
 But buying this type of audio hardware as a newbie that is starting of seems a bit foolish.
 Now i can afford it that's not the problem but considering the times we live in ..
 i want to be smart about it..On the other hand one only lives once so "Carpe diem"


----------



## smpie

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I have tried some different cables with Burson Conductor. They do make a difference, but it is not even remotely compared to the difference Hydra made. On the other side, cables still make a good difference with Hydra.


 
  @ Dan,gheorghe,
  do you own this Hydra ?
   
 Or did you review it and send it back?
  
 second question how did you connect it to the Burson Conductor?


----------



## citraian

He sent it back but will own it next month. The hydra was connected via a coax digital cable to the Burson Conductor


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





smpie said:


> So no driver problems related to the usb ? what OS are you running?
> i use mainly OSX 10.7 and 10.8.


 
  I use windows  vista home premium


----------



## RubyTiger

Question, Did Burson come out with a new driver for the Conductor in May of this year? Or was it last years driver? I saw this on their facebook page.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Question, Did Burson come out with a new driver for the Conductor in May of this year? Or was it last years driver? I saw this on their facebook page.


 
  yes actually its tenor that updated their driver


----------



## Kiont

I'm still getting USB issues with the latest drivers.



 Both foobar and iRiver Media center



 from stuttering to random noises, it even gave me my first Windows 8 BSOD. I've been only able to use optical (that works flawlessly)


----------



## negura

Tenor is a lost cause. A good usb to spdif interface does wonders for the sq with none of the issues.


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





negura said:


> Tenor is a lost cause. A good usb to spdif interface does wonders for the sq with none of the issues.


 

 sad...but so very true....


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





negura said:


> Tenor is a lost cause. A good usb to spdif interface does wonders for the sq with none of the issues.


 
   
  What issues would that be !


----------



## citraian

All driver issues mentioned in this thread. For example, popping


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





citraian said:


> All driver issues mentioned in this thread. For example, popping


 
  I'm not quite sure what you mean. But, now that I have my driver issue settled, some times clicking on a song in Foobar I get static. This is with the older driver. Does the new driver make any difference? Settle any issues or better sound quality?


----------



## vegan

As a Mac user (10.8), I do get occasional disconnects. I have to reboot Audirvana or the Conductor (sometimes a number of times) before the computer locks on to the DAC. This has been less frequent with the May driver, but it just happened now. 

I didn't do a proper comparison, but wondered if the new driver sounded better. Probably just wishful, thinking. (Software and fuse changes were in play, so sound quality has been getting better..)

Like everyone, it clicks when loading a track with a different sampling frequency. There is also the mechanical clicking of the attenuator. I can't say I have any other clicking, though.


I've yet to try my friend's Audiophilleo for some time - so most curious if it still makes a big difference.


----------



## citraian

I still encounter issues with the new driver but they seem to be less frequent


----------



## RubyTiger

I have another question. Has anyone tried Jplay with this new driver? And, may I say for anyone contemplating buying a Burson Conductor,  "It  a great dac/pre/amp". The issue's we discuss here are minor for the most part. Not a day has passed by that I did not enjoy listening to music with the Burson..


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> I have another question. Has anyone tried Jplay with this new driver? And, may I say for anyone contemplating buying a Burson Conductor,  "It  a great dac/pre/amp". The issue's we discuss here are minor for the most part. Not a day has passed by that I did not enjoy listening to music with the Burson..


 
  Same here would buy it again without question


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





heywaj10 said:


> Has anyone had a chance yet to compare the Conductor against the Schiit Gungnir/Mjolnir?  I'm really curious to hear anyone's findings.


 
   I attended the chi-unify 7 meet yesterday and I got to see and hear both the burson conductor and the schiit gungnir/mjolnir combo. This was the first enciunter with both products.In the brief listen I preferred the more dynamic and warmer more inviting presentation of the schiit pairing. I thought the burson to be somewhat sterile  and clinical in its presentation.
    I have a burson ha-160 amp and I was surprised in the sound signature of the conductor unit.I myself prefer the warmer sound signature of my ha-160 amp.The 160 has a warmth that is reminiscent of tube sound in the midrange that the conductor does not. Of course my listening period was very brief so I can not say for sure.But in my short audition that is the impression I got out of it.
    Personally I would probably opt for the schiit comination.But of course you would have to have balanced terminations on your phones.


----------



## citraian

Was the Conductor you auditioned new? The Conductor tends to sound sterile before burn in


----------



## driver 8

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Was the Conductor you auditioned new? The Conductor tends to sound sterile before burn in


 

 +1
   
  Mine was very strange the first night I had it.


----------



## BobJS

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Was the Conductor you auditioned new? The Conductor tends to sound sterile before burn in


 
  +2
   
  Once again, I was ready to return my Conductor when it was new.  It has turned into a totally different animal after burn-in.  I keep spending more on tubes to get the "perfect" sound for my Bifrost/Lyr, but nothing can seem to touch the Conductor.


----------



## Gustavo

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Was the Conductor you auditioned new? The Conductor tends to sound sterile before burn in


 
  +3
   
  I owned a HA-160D (same HA160's amp) and own a Conductor, IMO the latter is warmer, more musical and engaging.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





smpie said:


> @ Dan,gheorghe,
> do you own this Hydra ?
> 
> Or did you review it and send it back?
> ...


 
  Hey smpie. Traian answered correctly. I have sent it back, but I will buy one in July, I hope.


----------



## RubyTiger

Man, I grit my teeth but I was asked not to say anything before the launch date. There is something coming right around the corner for the Conductor and Soloist. The warmth and beauty of a really good tube amp and the precision of solid state. That is all I can say for now.
   
  And it's not a Hybrid either.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Man, I grit my teeth but I was asked not to say anything before the launch date. There is something coming right around the corner for the Conductor and Soloist. The warmth and beauty of a really good tube amp and the precision of solid state. That is all I can say for now.
> 
> And it's not a Hybrid either.


----------



## Mediahound

It's just an aftermarket mod to the Conductor, nothing from Burson themselves or anything.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> It's just an aftermarket mod to the Conductor, nothing from Burson themselves or anything.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> It's just an aftermarket mod to the Conductor, nothing from Burson themselves or anything.


 
   
  Really? who is doing this kind of mod? never thought it can be further improved.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Really? who is doing this kind of mod? never thought it can be further improved.


 
  Burson builds a superior product than it's competitors for the money. I have no doubt. Does a $1800.00 amp sound better than a $5000.00 amp? No, I have owned a few of the latter and they do sound superior. Why? Better parts are more expensive and they do make a difference. There's no magic here. Burson also did a great job with their marketing, I'm not here to bash them for they have given us a great product and to build upon it should be a compliment. The short answer is yes, the Burson  can be improved upon.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Really? who is doing this kind of mod? never thought it can be further improved.


 
  PartsConnexion has developed extensive upgrades for Burson Conductor, called PCX-Signature Version I don't know the details of the mod, I bought my one from them in January (introductory price 21% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) one month later announced Signature Version.


----------



## jackwess

Thanks folks, curiosity was killing me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Im still wondering if anyone have the latest Conductor sl models? haven't heard much about them.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> PartsConnexion has developed extensive upgrades for Burson Conductor, called PSX-Signature Version I don't know the details of the mod, I bought my one from them in January (introductory price 21% off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This is the one I was alluding to. I have had mine for three months now and will go ahead and post the details shortly. I was holding off until I got word from them that they were ready to proceed as they have been very busy with other things. I can tell you right now it's worth every penny and makes beautiful  music. Total satisfaction. Chris Johnson, founder of Sonic Frontiers is handling this and knows what he's doing. In other words, no worries.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> This is the one I was alluding to. I have had mine for three months now and will go ahead and post the details shortly. I was holding off until I got word from them that they were ready to proceed as they have been very busy with other things. I can tell you right now it's worth every penny and makes beautiful  music. Total satisfaction. Chris Johnson, founder of Sonic Frontiers is handling this and knows what he's doing. In other words, no worries.


 
  That is good news! Thx for sharing with us. Just guessing the major change is the bias of the output stage is running deeper/hotter in class (A) I am right?


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> That is good news! Thx for sharing with us. Just guessing the major change is the bias of the output stage is running deeper/hotter in class (A) I am right?


 
  Good question and I expect Parts Connexion will be receiving a lot of phone calls and emails so I will let them handle that one. I did not delve into the technical side of it but rather researched the parts and made my decision based on what I found. I also trust them as they did a mod on an amp along time ago that still play's perfect today.


----------



## RubyTiger

Here's the details.
   

  1. The size of the power supply has been doubled...from 4700uf to 10,000uf PS caps (2 pcs) plus,
     the quality of the PS caps has been upgraded to the "audio-grade" Nichicon KG Gold Tune parts
  .
   2. All the power supply rectifying diodes are changed from standard speed parts, to the very best
     CREE Silicon Carbide SCHOTTKY type diodes...16 pcs.
   
   3. The volume attentuator is changed to the 48 position Khozmo "shunt" type. It has double the
     number of positions; plus far better switch and contact quality; and a far better feel.
   
   4. All the RCA jacks are upgraded to the VAMPIRE "Direct Gold over Copper" type, instead of
     the standard gold over nickel over brass type.
   
   5. The 4 "most important" signal path resistors are changed to the VISHAY "naked" Z-Foil type.
     These are the best resistors in the world!
   
   6. All critical caps upgraded to the Nichicon "audio-grade" non-polar ES series.
   7. Many other sonically critical resistors upgraded to the non-magnetic TAKMAN audio-grade metal
     film resistors, from Japan.
   
   8. Soundcoat chassis damping added to the top cover (insides) to reduce resonances.
   
*$1850 is the retail of the stock unit……the retail of the aftermarket mod is $995….however, if you buy in pre-modded (Bundled)  - it's $2495….a $350 savings !*
   
  To me the stock Burson made great music but the Signature makes beautiful music. And that's hard to put a cost on if you know what I mean.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

So the mod would be 1k for upgrades and for that we should ship our units for upgrade, am I right?


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


>


 
  That's right. But they're pretty easy to deal with so I would direct all questions to them.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


>


 
  Been doing bussiness with Parts Connexion for a few years now bought my 160ds and my Conductor there and last week had a shorter cable made there for my Senns hd 800 nice workmanship on my cable that tickled my interest might sent them an email to see what thats all about nothing was ever mentioned to me about this as a matter of fact ill send them one right now to curious, done .Cant stand in front of progress .


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> Been doing bussiness with Parts Connexion for a few years now bought my 160ds and my Conductor there and last week had a shorter cable made there for my Senns hd 800 nice workmanship on my cable that tickled my interest might sent them an email to see what thats all about nothing was ever mentioned to me about this as a matter of fact ill send them one right now to curious, done .Cant stand in front of progress .


 
  Interesting, can't wait to read some reviews on this.
   
  However 1000$ for this without transport is quite expensive. I think with transport from where I live would get you to ~1.4k, nearly as much as another Conductor...


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Interesting, can't wait to read some reviews on this.
> 
> However 1000$ for this without transport is quite expensive. I think with transport from where I live would get you to ~1.4k, nearly as much as another Conductor...


 
  Received reply from Parts Connexion and its like Ruby Tiger stated  $995.00 U.S. parts installed + shipping both ways in my case not expensive around  $80.00 .Maybe  If i would of bought it like that it would be easier to swallow but now you take out a bunch of almost new parts and do what with them nothing . so its wasted money finally .Probably a good thing for the guy that buys it new already modded because PARTS CONNEXION do good work. that i know.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> Received reply from Parts Connexion and its like Ruby Tiger stated  $995.00 U.S. parts installed + shipping both ways in my case not expensive around  $80.00 .Maybe  If i would of bought it like that it would be easier to swallow but now you take out a bunch of almost new parts and do what with them nothing . so its wasted money finally .Probably a good thing for the guy that buys it new already modded because PARTS CONNEXION do good work. that i know.


 
  Is there a link where they are selling it already modded?


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Is there a link where they are selling it already modded?


 
  did not see on there site anything about the mod I emailed them yesterday they said they did the mod for $995.00 u.s. parts installed and this is the parts list looks to be same as Ruby Tiger
   
  The aftermarket mod is $995 USD, installed.
   
   
   [size=8.5pt]Burson Audio CONDUCTOR (Signature Upgrade Mod):[/size]

    

   [size=8.5pt]1. We double the size of the power supply….from 4,700uf to 10,000uf PS caps (2 pcs)…plus, the quality of the PS caps has [/size]
  [size=8.5pt]been upgraded to the "audio-grade" Nichicon KG Gold Tune caps.[/size]

   [size=8.5pt]2. All the power supply rectifying diodes are changed…from standard speed parts, to the very best CREE Silicon Carbide [/size]
  [size=8.5pt]Schottky type diodes...16 pcs.[/size]

   [size=8.5pt]3. Volume attentuator changed to the 48 position Khozmo "shunt" type - it has double the # of positions; plus far better switch [/size]
  [size=8.5pt]and contact quality; and a far better feel - with only one resistor and contact in the audio signal path.[/size]

   [size=8.5pt]4. All the RCA jacks (4.5 pr.) are upgraded to the VAMPIRE "Direct Gold over Copper" type…instead of the standard gold over [/size]
  [size=8.5pt]nickel over brass type.[/size]

   [size=8.5pt]5. The 4 "most important" signal path resistors changed to the VISHAY "naked" Z-Foil type…best resistors in the world ![/size]

   [size=8.5pt]6. All sonically critical electrolytic caps upgraded to the Nichicon "audio-grade" non-polar ES series.[/size]

   [size=8.5pt]7. Many other sonically critical resistors upgraded to the non-magnetic TAKMAN "audio-grade" metal film resistors, from Japan.[/size]

8. Soundcoat chassis damping added to the top cover (inside) to reduce resonances.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> did not see on there site anything about the mod I emailed them yesterday they said they did the mod for $995.00 u.s. parts installed and this is the parts list looks to be same as Ruby Tiger
> 
> The aftermarket mod is $995 USD, installed.
> 
> ...


 
  Nearly $1,000 for those upgrades sounds really high.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Nearly $1,000 for those upgrades sounds really high.


 
  Of course I'm biased but I think it's the best $1000 I have spent. For me it's an end-game amp. A keeper. And it's hard to put a price on that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  And lets not forget they warranty their mod.


----------



## Solude

It's a fair price. Whether it amounts anything is another question. Would have liked to see the bias doubled though. Certainly enough sink to take the heat maybe not enough supply.


----------



## King of Pangaea

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Here's the details.
> 
> 
> 1. The size of the power supply has been doubled...from 4700uf to 10,000uf PS caps (2 pcs) plus,
> ...


 
  How can one be sure that modding the original design will result in a better sound?  When you have achieved great synergy between your cans and amp, which is the holy grail to shoot for in this game, how can one be sure that changing the formula which achieves the best sonic product to date, will give you an improvement?  It could easily be postulated that any monkeying around with the current formula could result in a diminishing of performance.  Thus only a hands on/actual listening to the modded result with your chosen phones can provide the listener with a definitive answer as to what to do.  Not an anti-modder, just positing an idea.  Just an 'If it works, don't mess with it' idea.  No telling what the result for you will be.


----------



## Solude

The circuit isn't changed just part selection so the overall character shouldn't be all that different just dialed in.  I'd be more interested to see if PC would be game to up the bias on request.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





solude said:


> It's a fair price. Whether it amounts anything is another question. Would have liked to see the bias doubled though. Certainly enough sink to take the heat maybe not enough supply.


 
   
  I think the price is fair enough, summing up the top quality parts used to this mod, carefully selected to tune the sound signature, the labor, difficulty and complexity, experienced technician will need at list day or two to do this upgrade plus some testing all of this translates into a cost.
   
  The Conductor enclosure reminds me of my old (end of 90's) Densen beat b-100 integrated amplifier by giving the first few watts in class (A) making the sound very pleasure to listen at low level, the Burson uses the same idea, using thick aluminum housing as a heatsink. I would have liked to see the bias doubled too. I didn't see why not? Actually we didn't know whether circuit is or isn't changed, pcx has replaced most critical components but could have changed some resistors value in bias circuit to adjust the bias current. The Burson recommended to leave headamp connected to mains all the time for better sound quality and there is some reason why, with the increase of the heatsink temp, slowly growing bias current to finally settle down the equipment should be connected to the mains all the time. This translates into better/warmer sound.
   
  Ruby Tiger you had both of them is there any temperature difference in touch (underneath of unit, getting hot first) between the stock one and your pcx signature? Curiosity killing me.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

If the added quality is fair, the price is fair, and of course we are discussing about audiophile improvements here...even 5% could be enough ) . Hope we read some reviews soon


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Was the Conductor you auditioned new? The Conductor tends to sound sterile before burn in


 
   I suppose that could have been a possibility. I must add that I have changed the stock fuse in my ha-160 amp to a hifi-tuning supreme fuse and I am using a outrageously expensive power cord on my burson when I listen to it. I use a nordost brahma power cord on it which is ridiculous but I already had one that I was using in my speaker based living rrom set up. I found that the amp became much more dynamic and much quieter sounding with the fuse and power cord upgrade. You would be surprised at how much better the burson got with the upgrades.
    But the best amp that I have heard was the allnic audio otl tube amp that I heard at the chiunify 7 Chicago meet this month .From what I heard I seriously doubt the conductor even with extensive burn in would come close to touching the allnic amp. When I first saw the amp I thought it was a integrated speaker amp with a headphone output it sure looks the part. I was shocked when I found out that it was just a headphone amp. Not taking anything away from the burson but it looked like a toy next to the allnic amp. The displayer was using a mytek 192k dac in his setup.I heard some very good set ups at the chiunify meet though not all (I wished I had a chance to listen to the balancing act which someone had brought) but I came a little late and the meet pretty much stopped at 300 for the raffle.But of the amps that I heard I was very impressed by the allnic otl with hifi man  he-500 phones it floated my boat.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> I think the price is fair enough, summing up the top quality parts used to this mod, carefully selected to tune the sound signature, the labor, difficulty and complexity, experienced technician will need at list day or two to do this upgrade plus some testing all of this translates into a cost.
> 
> The Conductor enclosure reminds me of my old (end of 90's) Densen beat b-100 integrated amplifier by giving the first few watts in class (A) making the sound very pleasure to listen at low level, the Burson uses the same idea, using thick aluminum housing as a heatsink. I would have liked to see the bias doubled too. I didn't see why not? Actually we didn't know whether circuit is or isn't changed, pcx has replaced most critical components but could have changed some resistors value in bias circuit to adjust the bias current. The Burson recommended to leave headamp connected to mains all the time for better sound quality and there is some reason why, with the increase of the heatsink temp, slowly growing bias current to finally settle down the equipment should be connected to the mains all the time. This translates into better/warmer sound.
> 
> Ruby Tiger you had both of them is there any temperature difference in touch (underneath of unit, getting hot first) between the stock one and your pcx signature? Curiosity killing me.


 
  Once I swapped the unit's out the older one never went back in. I had found my sound.The new unit seems' to run about the same temp as the older, on top that is. Sorry I couldn't help. Maybe email them or call even?


----------



## King of Pangaea

Quote: 





solude said:


> The circuit isn't changed just part selection so the overall character shouldn't be all that different just dialed in.  I'd be more interested to see if PC would be game to up the bias on request.


 
  I am not saying the circuit has changed, just the component parts.  The caps and diodes have been changed: that might modify the sound somewhat, for some people for the better, for others possibly for the worse.  My point is that anytime you change anything in a closed circuit situation, the result may be different that what it was before.  Might be an improvement, might not.  If you toy with the part, might not the gestalt also be not quite what it used to be?


----------



## Solude

Somewhat but having had a few Dynalo and B22 amps over the years, changes to parts or even the entire supply haven't changed much.  They still sound like Dynalos and B22s if that makes sense.  The newest Dynalo, GS-X mk2, though changed through hole for SMD and cranked the bias and supply lines.  It's still unmistakenly Gilmore but dialed in.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





king of pangaea said:


> I am not saying the circuit has changed, just the component parts.  The caps and diodes have been changed: that might modify the sound somewhat, for some people for the better, for others possibly for the worse.  My point is that anytime you change anything in a closed circuit situation, the result may be different that what it was before.  Might be an improvement, might not.  If you toy with the part, might not the gestalt also be not quite what it used to be?


 
  The sound is warmer and smoother. Maybe they are one in the same but regardless I find it to be less fatiguing with a bit more of that midrange magic that audiophile's crave. I doubt hard rock or metal lovers looking for an adrenalin rush that so many powerful solid state amps can provide will seek this one out. I do not know if I can explain it well enough but I find the Signature has more detail, transparence, palpable, air, soundstage, etc. at a lower given volume level than the stock unit. Much like the way a good tube amp bloom's earlier vs a solid state that detail improves as you increase the volume. Not that it does not get better with more volume as it certainly does. I'm still feeling it out and am not quite ready to give a better description.
  Quote: 





solude said:


> Somewhat but having had a few Dynalo and B22 amps over the years, changes to parts or even the entire supply haven't changed much.  They still sound like Dynalos and B22s if that makes sense.  The newest Dynalo, GS-X mk2, though changed through hole for SMD and cranked the bias and supply lines.  It's still unmistakenly Gilmore but dialed in.


 
  Off topic but can you tell me if an audio cable can be dialed in? I'm not sure what was meant but it was said to me awhile back.


----------



## Solude

Dialled in means to take something and make it better at what it's already good at.  You could say the LCD-3 is a dialled in LCD-2.


----------



## Mediahound

So I have a Conductor on the way. Do most just leave it on all the time? Or, do you turn it off when you are not using it?


----------



## Solude

Always on here.  Even my tube gear.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> So I have a Conductor on the way. Do most just leave it on all the time? Or, do you turn it off when you are not using it?


 
   
  Absolutely always on. I recently moved house and the Conductor was on and off for a start, after a long while. It sounds much better once it's properly warmed up a few hours. To me it's suboptimal sound otherwise.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> So I have a Conductor on the way. Do most just leave it on all the time? Or, do you turn it off when you are not using it?


 
  I turn it off. but i put a 100% wool blanket on hit taken from himalayan sheep from a pasture between 10 and 15000 feet of course but thats me . Or Burson says to warm it up 30 minutes before hand


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





solude said:


> Always on here.  Even my tube gear.


 
   
  Quote: 





negura said:


> Absolutely always on. I recently moved house and the Conductor was on and off for a start, after a long while. It sounds much better once it's properly warmed up a few hours. To me it's suboptimal sound otherwise.


 
   
  Thanks. What does the OSX Burson USB driver do? Is it some app I have to install or is it just something that runs in the background?


----------



## vegan

Phototristan, you should install Burson's OSX USB driver - if you are running the Conductor directly via USB, that is. 

Sound was terribly distorted using Mountain Lion's native drivers. Their Tenor driver runs in the background (ensuring good communication with the DAC). So it's not anything you have to play around with once installed. 

I would be curious to hear from people using the Conductor with Audirvana. 
Are you using Audirvana phototristan? 

Luke


----------



## Mediahound

vegan said:


> Phototristan, you should install Burson's OSX USB driver - if you are running the Conductor directly via USB, that is.
> 
> Sound was terribly distorted using Mountain Lion's native drivers. Their Tenor driver runs in the background (ensuring good communication with the DAC). So it's not anything you have to play around with once installed.
> 
> ...




No, but I do use BitPerfect. Not sure if the conductor works with that but I guess I will find out.


----------



## formula1

Curious if anyone else used the PCX modded version of the conductor? @Ruby, do you have an update after a more extensive burn-in?


----------



## Mediahound

Question - should I just use low gain if it gets loud enough without the volume knob way up? Or is there some benefit to using mid or high gain and turning the volume knob lower instead?


----------



## Clemmaster

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Question - should I just use low gain if it gets loud enough without the volume knob way up? Or is there some benefit to using mid or high gain and turning the volume knob lower instead?


 
   
  Generally, there aren't any benefit to using higher gain.
  Higher gain means the internal noise is amplified further, which is rarely a good thing.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





clemmaster said:


> Generally, there aren't any benefit to using higher gain.
> Higher gain means the internal noise is amplified further, which is rarely a good thing.


 
  Thanks. I was confused because in the instruction manual it sort of implies you can only get the max 4W output in high gain.


----------



## Solude

Ignore the manual. Higher feedback doesn't somehow reduce rail voltage or bias


----------



## Mediahound

Anyone know how many watts the Conductor uses when on (and not playing)?


----------



## RubyTiger

formula1 said:


> Curious if anyone else used the PCX modded version of the conductor? @Ruby, do you have an update after a more extensive burn-in?


 
     Classical Orchestra sounds fantastic with the LCD-3's and Signature Burson.  I never even listened to it before except a little chamber music. It was always' congested and there was nothing to keep me listening to it. But, with the PCX Burson it's a whole new ballgame. There's an increase of dynamics. But I have had solid state dynamic amps before and didn't like them. Just to cold and sterile sounding. Where was the magic that brought music that sooth's the soul? The PCX-S has good separation of instruments. I never understood why the Burson does not have a blacker back ground. What's up with that? Ok, stop complaining. Instruments, they have weight, timbre and even individual dynamics, depending on the recording of course. There's more beauty to the dynamic sweeps of collective instrument's as well.
     Let me stop just a minute. I don't want to mislead anyone. The statement above is not to be taken to a huge extent. I can not perfectly hear individual voices in a choir occupying their own individual space nor is the description above to be taken to it's literal end.  Perhaps its due to the added power supply and over all transparency of the PCX Burson.  Listening in to a less congested sound.
     There's more beauty to the dynamic sweeps of collective instrument groups as well. I love the extra control of the PCX's volume attenuator and wonder how I did with out it before. But the Burson's still has the most luxurious feel to it. I hesitate to guess whether there is a sound difference between the two. A small gain with the Vampire gold over copper rca jacks. I don't think the rest of the upgrade's parts were just thrown into the mix because they're expensive audiophile grade parts. I suspect PCX  may have been aiming at a solid state amp with a tube amp sound Signature. If you have ever heard of Anthem then you may remember their line of solid state/tube  hybrids. The Burson and it's already stellar sound qualities makes an ideal candidate. And they pull it off nicely I think.
     It's no small thing when you find a new appreciation and love for a whole new genre of music. As I remember the stock Burson could make instruments and vocals sound real. With the PCX version think more analog like. Less harsh and smoother around the edges.
     I spend most of my time now going thru countless audiophile recordings at HDTracks and LinnRecords. Herbie Hancock, Miles Davis, and all the Jazz.  One thing about the LCD-3's is they image BIG. If the amp your listening to does not sound good your going to get a double dose. The PCX passes with flying colors. Diana Krall, Norah Jones, and all the rest sound great. I'm not big on rock anymore so you will have to wait until I check it out (but be warned I'm the laziest man on the earth). I did listen to Johnny Cash last night and I was right there in the room with him. I could of kissed him but he might not of liked that. And, I wouldn't have either.
     Vocal's as I just mentioned sound big and palpable. You can practically see their facial expression's thru their voices. I credit this to the Signature Burson. It has warmth and the power to deliver a more personal side of things. Maybe I'm touching on things we call musical and a more organic expression of things.. I get this "I am there" in the studio with them sensation rather than the "They are here." in my living room.
     I venture to guess that  I feel more of an intimate connection with the music because of this type of presentation. The stock Burson is cold in this area to my ears and I did not feel this kind of musical enjoyment with it. But, I am a sentimental old fool anyway. And folk's; it's more difficult to tell someone what your hearing than you might think.
    The Signature Burson is a great dac/preamp/amp. It is aptly named in that it is more powerful, more musically expressive, and worthy to partner with the Audeze LCD-3's.  But, the 3's are not the only headphones for the Burson. It brought out the best in my HD650's as well. Maybe even more in some area's I wont go into now. How many others will give it a try?
  
 Edit: 11 months have passed since purchase and No problems with the Signature. It remains a less digital, less harsh and more organic than the stock unit. Experimenting with cables has unmasked more detail, bigger soundstage and blacker background. The biggest improvement though has been adding the Audiophilleo 2. The 48 step Khozmo attenuator remains maintenance free and I hear no reason to wish for further gains. I certainly would have done some things differently but I don't regret buying the Signature. It's been a great unit to build on. Happy Listening.


----------



## Solude

Given the cost, not too many.  Find another word than powerful though, because it didn't come back a 6W amp


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





solude said:


> Given the cost, not too many.  Find another word than powerful though, because it didn't come back a 6W amp


 
    
     The cost is substantial but it's already been pointed out that it's not unreasonable. 
    
     The bigger, faster and quieter power supply will make the sound more dynamic, and solid (more weight and authority) but not technically higher in power. Try jumping up in the air while standing on sand...or, on concrete. That is what a stiffer, quieter, and larger supply does to an amplifier. It becomes explosive. My 98lb Jeff Rowland 150 watt amp technically was only 150 watts. But what would you want to listen to? Thank you for pointing out my error Solude.


----------



## Mediahound

Personally, I trust Burson in their original engineering. They made decisions on all engineering aspects that all work together nicely. Changing some of that engineering, especially without the same level of R&D, doesn't seem to make sense to me.  
   
  Also, I don't know how a power supply could be 'faster'. Electricity flows at a set speed.


----------



## Solude

Ah but when I said the price was fair, it was based on part cost not whether the parts offer an improvement   I think if the Conductor is your end game... the upgrade is worth it.  $2500 for a high middle game amp/dac/pre combo is good value but if you have more to spend there are gains to be had... for more money.


----------



## Mediahound

Question - should I plug the Conductor directly into the wall or into my battery backup system? 
   
  I read in the manual that Burson recommends plugging directly into the wall outlet to avoid a bad quality power strip and things like that. 
   
  But my power sometimes blips out so I'm a bit leary about plugging directly into the wall. Any thoughts?


----------



## Solude

You can answer that yourself.  Plug it into the UPS, go high gain, crank the volume... if you hear no electrical noise... no harm no foul.  If there is, go to the wall and see what that does.  I used it on my powerbar on the audio taps without issue.


----------



## Mediahound

solude said:


> You can answer that yourself.  Plug it into the UPS, go high gain, crank the volume... if you hear no electrical noise... no harm no foul.  If there is, go to the wall and see what that does.  I used it on my powerbar on the audio taps without issue.




Thanks, i guess im good as i hear literally nothing when I do this.


----------



## King of Pangaea

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Personally, I trust Burson in their original engineering. They made decisions on all engineering aspects that all work together nicely. Changing some of that engineering, especially without the same level of R&D, doesn't seem to make sense to me.
> 
> Also, I don't know how a power supply could be 'faster'. Electricity flows at a set speed.


 
  By faster he probably meant transient response, the ability of an amp to start and stop a sine wave or signal immediately, or as fast as physically/electrically possible, thereby ensuring fidelity to the transient surges of the original music.


----------



## germay0653

I've been trying to contact Dennis or Alex at Burson via email but keep getting the following from the MAILER-DAEMON at Yahoo:
   
<info@bursonaudio.com>:
198.136.54.104 does not like recipient.
Remote host said: 550-Please turn on SMTP Authentication in your mail client, or login to the
550-IMAP/POP3 server before sending your message.  omp1021.mail.bf1.yahoo.com
550-[98.139.212.212]:32322 is not permitted to relay through this server
550 without authentication.
Giving up on 198.136.54.104.
   
I've never had this problem previously in emailing them from my Yahoo account which hasn't changed.  Is anyone else experiencing the same problem??


----------



## Mediahound

germay0653 said:


> I've been trying to contact Dennis or Alex at Burson via email but keep getting the following from the MAILER-DAEMON at Yahoo:
> 
> <
> info@bursonaudio.com
> ...





See- https://www.facebook.com/BursonAudio/posts/482772215149934



> Guys, we had some technical problems with our email accounts, we are working on a solution with our email provider.
> 
> If you sent us an email and got no reply, please re-send it. We will appreciate that.
> 
> ...


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> See- https://www.facebook.com/BursonAudio/posts/482772215149934


 
  Thanks phototristan.  Much appreciated!


----------



## In Over My Head

Hi Solude, and fellow Conductor enthusiasts,
   
  I assumed the Burson was pure class A. Is there any chance you could explain to a layman what you mean by Class A bias being increased?
   
  Does the Burson go into A/B mode under certain conditions? If so what are such conditions, and what are the effects on sound performance?
   
  R'gards.


----------



## Solude

We have no hard numbers, just scope measurements and anecdotal evidence.  One it's pretty safe to assume it is class A to the output devices since prior to that, we're talking tiny current numbers.  The output however is speced at 4W into 16ohm but it runs fairly cold.  The benefit of bias is to remove harmonics, reproduce the entire wave and not just the top half etc.  Ideally you want the bias to be in around twice what the amp will ever be called upon to deliver.  So in the case of the Burson, it's probably safe to say it's pure class A for high impedance headphones and not for low impedance.  The devices they use on the output can deliver way more current than the power supply could feed so other than more heat I see no reason not to raise it to a level the power supply can still handle.  At least to the point where the case is very warm.  Then you would know it was pure class A even into orthos.


----------



## In Over My Head

Thanks for the explanation Solude


----------



## Solude

Pass Labs has a great write up on it if you want more detail and pictures to visualize it.


----------



## In Over My Head

Thanks again, interesting reading.


----------



## In Over My Head

I love the smell of Hi-Fi equipment in the morning. Conductor arrived today. I would like to express my gratitude to the all of contributors in this thread and the Soloist thread. I've been lurking for a while and reading your experiences (positive and negative) encouraged me to take a leap of faith. 
   
   
  Been playing constantly burning in (warming up) and listening. I purchased its used at a pretty good price considering it is only a couple of weeks old. I am very impressed with the sonic improvement in my system thus far. Not too sure how much use it has seen from the previous owner, so I don't know if I should expect much change in sound over time. I'll treat it as though it is new and keep it running, but suffice it to say that I won't be at all disappointed if it is currently running at its full potential.
   
  I will endeavour to post some impressions of it with my other gear soon (I'm a noob audiophile, so don't expect too much), however I first need to do some trouble-shooting.
   
  I can hear electrical interference between songs an during quire passage (approx -50db). There is also an issue with Foobar - WASAPI freezing up. DS works fine though. 
   
   
  R'gards


----------



## Mediahound

in over my head said:


> I can hear electrical interference between songs an during quire passage (approx -50db). There is also an issue with Foobar - WASAPI freezing up. DS works fine though.




If you're hearing noise between songs, you may have a problem as it should be dead quiet. If you are using USB, did you install the driver?


----------



## In Over My Head

Hi,
   
  The A/C noise was due to being plugged into a board with other equipment. I foolishly paid lip service to the point in the manual stating that it should be plugged into its own power point.
   
  Now its sorted I can only hear my tinnitus between tracks and during quiet passages
  
  Cheers


----------



## In Over My Head

Hi folks,
   
  I am wondering what volume/ gain position people are using with the soloist/ conductor and LDC-2/3, and does anybody know the approximate SPL at those positions when tracks are at -0 db?
   
  I'm unsure as to what is a safe listening level as this pairing sounds fantastic and is calling for more volume. Would 12 O'clock on low gain exceed safe levels. I don't want my tinnitus to get any worse.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Solude

I used low gain, roughly 11 o'clock, which was 80dB into the ear.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





solude said:


> I used low gain, roughly 11 o'clock, which was 80dB into the ear.


 

 Wow, you really protect your hearing, bravo.
   
   
  I use high gain, 12 o'clock  LET'S ROCK BABY!!!


----------



## In Over My Head

Thanks Solude, it is comforting that to know that I could listen at that level practically all day without any risk. I will assume that 12 o'clock is still pretty safe for a good couple of hours, and 1 o'clock for rocking out to a few tracks hear and there is fine.
  
  Loving the new toys with old favorites


----------



## In Over My Head

Thanks for the reply Darku,
   
  I tried High 12, WOW that is loud mate.
   
  Don't mean to preach, but do take care of your ears. I have mild tinnitus which is clearly audible over fairly quite passages. There is no such thing as a black background once the damage is done
   
  R'gards


----------



## citraian

I like to listen pretty loud but DarKu scares me everytime )


----------



## Mediahound

solude said:


> I used low gain, roughly 11 o'clock, which was 80dB into the ear.




Same here (LCD-2s), it doesn't seem too loud. I sometimes go up to 12 o clock or even 1 o clock depending on the song. Keep in mind some songs are mastered lower, etc.


----------



## RubyTiger

I have received an answer to a previous question about the Signature Burson. This comes from Michael Kerster, of Parts Connexion. My question concerned the class A operation of the Burson, and turning up the bias. This is the response I received back:
   
  The Burson website claims "pure class A operation". Unfortunately Burson does not specify a load impedance when they stated "pure class A".
   
  Increasing the bias would only decrease reliability and increase thermal distortion, generally speaking. You could likely try it for short periods...."I would be curious to know what result you get.
   
  Sincerely, Michael Kerster, PCX Technician.
   
  I would like you to take my past findings of the PCX Upgrade lightly as my system is continually in a state of flux. Recently I purchased an Audioquest Diamond USB cable and it has really been changing during the break-in process. A Case in point is how brass Instruments have really been harsh and the bass a bit soft. As of last week things have really been changing for the better. My headphone cable is now an ALO 8-Conductor Chainmail and I will be auditioning power cables later this week. I still say the PCX Upgrade is worth the money but I know there's stiff competition at the price level.


----------



## DarKu

When I want to rock hard I even use 2 o'clock on high gain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so...


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





darku said:


> When I want to rock hard I even use 2 o'clock on high gain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  WHAT !


----------



## RubyTiger

I like detail so I use the mid gain but I have to admit I don't experiment much.
   
    I have decided to edit this post so I may learn something from you guy's. I know the three different gain's the Burson has is so it will offer the best performance for a variety of headphones. But, how do we know we are listening to the optimum one? I stated above that I hear more detail with my LCD-3's on the mid level gain but is this correct? How do we know we're listening on the optimum level?


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





darku said:


> When I want to rock hard I even use 2 o'clock on high gain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You animal!


----------



## FredrikT92

It says in the manual that when powering down your system, you should power the amp off first.
  I have a noisy system so I always power it down, but do I really have to power the amp on/off everytime I power my system up?


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





fredrikt92 said:


> It says in the manual that when powering down your system, you should power the amp off first.
> I have a noisy system so I always power it down, but do I really have to power the amp on/off everytime I power my system up?


 
  Do as the instructions say. Power up your other equipment before the Burson. And switch off your Burson first. I'm not sure why but they do have a reason for doing it this way.


----------



## citraian

Yeah, I don't do that . I also know that others keep it always on. It may shorten the lifetime but I don't plan to keep it that long


----------



## t69p

Hello,
   
  First sorry for my bad English 
   
   
  just received my Conductor and I'm very happy with them. Woahh it's a heavy beast  Right out the box It's a great step over the Lehmannaudio Linear... the Conductor is a perfect partner for my Audeze LCD-2. Thanks all for this great thread... I also listen in high gain and 12 seems to be a good choice...
   
 Tony


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





t69p said:


> Hello,
> 
> First sorry for my bad English
> 
> ...


----------



## King of Pangaea

I'm with you Darku.  When I get carried away sometimes, 11 or 12 or even 1:00 just doesn't cut it.  I need 2:00, or sometimes, just once in awhile, maybe 2:30.  Just shy of clipping.
  Quote: 





darku said:


> When I want to rock hard I even use 2 o'clock on high gain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





darku said:


> In my personal tests at home DAC section of the Conductor was better almost on every aspect compared to: M2tech Young + Palmer battery supply, Moon 300D, Electrocompaniet PD-1, Chord QuteHD and Chord DAC64 and many other cheaper DACs.
> 
> I also consider it slightly behind M2Tech Vaughan, but not by a large margin. Vaughan has a better preamp section and slightly better DAC section than Conductor.
> Tested on high end speaker systems and headphones.
> Yes, Conductor is underrated.


 

 Wow, that's quite an accomplishment esp considering that Chord DAC64 based on some tests is about the same level as NAD M51
 Testing a _NAD M51_ versus a _Chord_ 64 DAC - my results | whathifi.com   
  DarKu, did you have a chance compare QuteHD against DAC64, what was your impression, btw, was QuteHD equipped with PSU or just stock WallWart?
   
  Thanks in advance


----------



## Clemmaster

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Wow, that's quite an accomplishment esp considering that Chord DAC64 based on some tests is about the same level as NAD M51
> Testing a _NAD M51_ versus a _Chord_ 64 DAC - my results | whathifi.com
> DarKu, did you have a chance compare QuteHD against DAC64, what was your impression, btw, was QuteHD equipped with PSU or just stock WallWart?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
   
  The tester used an Airport Express for the M51 and an Apple TV for the Chord. That's not what I'd call a good transport to begin with, so both might be a significant bottleneck in this test.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





clemmaster said:


> The tester used an Airport Express for the M51 and an Apple TV for the Chord. That's not what I'd call a good transport to begin with, so both might be a significant bottleneck in this test.


 

 At least they both had an even playing field.
  Yes, I wish he could compare both on something like coaxial, but poster only went as far as trying it on NAD
   
  Quote: 





> The only scintilla of difference was when I played a CD into the NAD (coaxial) and played the same song streamed to the Chord. The NAD, *possibly *just edged it.


 
   
  That BTW does not surprise me much as Chord DAC64 is one serious piece of equipment, sold over $3K when it was introduced, and sometimes newer does not necessarily mean better esp. for DACs.
   
  Anyhow would like to hear if Darku has anything to say
  Based on some scarce doctorhead.ru reviews/impressions QuteHD performed quite pale against older, bigger brother (DAC64), but I am pretty sure it was with stock power supply.


----------



## Solude

Doesn't surprise me.  The 6moons crew thinks the Metrum Hex is about the only DAC on another level while adding that it's also a great pre and headphone amp... just saying


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Interesting review comparing Burson against M51
   
  http://bursonaudioblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/burson-conductor-with-hanss-acoustic.html
   
  But that could be pre-firmware upgraded NAD.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

And just to counterbalance other glowing reviews
  http://www.headfonia.com/powerhouse-burson-conductor/2/
   
  Quote: 





> Back on the DAC section, within the context of being paired with arguably the best solid state amplifier around, *yes the DAC section does fall short*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solude

He also said this 
   
_[size=12.800000190734863px]The more I think about it, the more I feel that the internal DAC pairing with the Soloist-based amp is where the magic is at. [/size]_


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Wow, that's quite an accomplishment esp considering that Chord DAC64 based on some tests is about the same level as NAD M51
> Testing a _NAD M51_ versus a _Chord_ 64 DAC - my results | whathifi.com
> DarKu, did you have a chance compare QuteHD against DAC64, what was your impression, btw, was QuteHD equipped with PSU or just stock WallWart?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
  Let me just begin saying that best DAC I listened to was a Chord QBD 76 HDSD, It blown my mind how good it was only by using it's USB input, I can only think about how it would sound with a high-end S/PDIF interface.
   
  DAC64 is still a lot better that QuteHD. I listened QuteHD in stock form and while it was good it didn't impress me. I preferred M2Tech Young (without the Palmer battery) to it at that time, as beying more lush and more liquid sounding, same goes for Conductor - it sounded better than QuteHD
  DAC64 unfortunately I didn't listen to its full potential, it doesn't have a USB input so i tested it with a M2tech hi-face and with AD-Labs Mars (both entry level S/PDIF interfaces), sound was better than that heard on QuteHD but certainly not better than Conductor on USB.
  My friend who loaned the DAC64 tells me that it needs a very good transport or S/PDIF interface to sound at its best, so I think i didn't heard it at its full potential. At that time Conductor beat both Chord DACs and the M2tech Young regarding overall performance.
   
  I want to add one more thing. While Conductor on it's USB input sounds very nice, it doesnt sound at its full potential that way. I purchased recently an Audiobyte Hydra-X S/PDIF interface and connected to Conductor it's just like listening a another much better DAC. It changed Conductor very much. I don't like to exaggerate, but it is really a different beast with a good transport / S/PDIF interface. I suspect using Audiophileo or other hi-end interfaces will lead to the same results as mine.


----------



## preproman

The Hydra-X strikes again..


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





darku said:


> Let me just begin saying that best DAC I listened to was a Chord QBD 76 HDSD, It blown my mind how good it was only by using it's USB input, I can only think about how it would sound with a high-end S/PDIF interface.
> 
> DAC64 is still a lot better that QuteHD. I listened QuteHD in stock form and while it was good it didn't impress me. I preferred M2Tech Young (without the Palmer battery) to it at that time, as beying more lush and more liquid sounding, same goes for Conductor - it sounded better than QuteHD
> DAC64 unfortunately I didn't listen to its full potential, it doesn't have a USB input so i tested it with a M2tech hi-face and with AD-Labs Mars (both entry level S/PDIF interfaces), sound was better than that heard on QuteHD but certainly not better than Conductor on USB.
> ...


 

 Thanks for detailed reply, really appreciate it. Your QuteHD vs DAC64 comments echoes what I've read on doctorhead.ru.
  BTW, new Burson Conductor review from headfonia.



 Burson Vs Violectric: Conductor Vs V200+V800


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Thanks for detailed reply, really appreciate it. Your QuteHD vs DAC64 comments echoes what I've read on doctorhead.ru.
> BTW, new Burson Conductor review from headfonia.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Summary: Headfonia mentions one more time that Conductor has a crappy DAC


----------



## FredrikT92

How do you buypass the Burson DAC? Id love to try with my buffalo dac


----------



## philo50

there are 4 other inputs....2 RCA,1 coax and 1 toslink....take your pick


----------



## FredrikT92

Oh its that simple


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





fredrikt92 said:


> Oh its that simple


 
  sure is.....at present I have a Metrum Octave mk2 connected using one of the RCA inputs....works just fine


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Summary: Headfonia mentions one more time that Conductor has a crappy DAC


 
  I don't really think so. *Burson Conductor* with a good usb interface is excellent as DAC in my opinion  . At least they are consistent about this as in the first review about Conductor, if I remember well, they said the Conductor's DAC is not that good or not spectacular on which part I disagree.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I don't really think so. *Burson Conductor* with a good usb interface is excellent as DAC in my opinion  . At least they are consistent about this as in the first review about Conductor, if I remember well, they said the Conductor's DAC is not that good or not spectacular on which part I disagree.


 

 Mike (the reviewer) is somewhat inconsistent, he talks in length how both of them are good, just different flavor with Conductor DAC more in your face, with accentuated details and better PRaT, and then bam - V800 has technically better DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But this is headfonia, I never really trusted reviews from this site much, just another point of reference, that's it.


----------



## Mediahound

Yeah, I don't trust that reviewer/site at all. Others (and maybe even him) have said the Conductor DAC/Amp combo is the best they've heard, even though the DAC by itself may not be as good as other stand alone DACs.


----------



## Clemmaster

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> Yeah, I don't trust that reviewer/site at all. Others (and maybe even him) have said the Conductor DAC/Amp combo is the best they've heard, even though the DAC by itself may not be as good as other stand alone DACs.


 
   
  That's called synergy. This happened with my SA-31 + Metrum Quad which I prefer to the NFB-27 standalone for the Hifiman cans.
   
  That's a matter of tonality more than technicalities, and in the end, I favour the former.


----------



## citraian

6moons said that Conductor has a terrific DAC so that's why it's always better to consult multiple sources


----------



## Solude

Several reviewers at 6moons to be more accurate.


----------



## MIKELAP

http://www.bursonaudio.com/Summary_Soloist_Innerfidelity.html


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> http://www.bursonaudio.com/Summary_Soloist_Innerfidelity.html


 
  Looks to measure quite well.


----------



## negura

And it sounds fantastic, which is even more important (As good as measurements are). I am reluctantly selling mine, but I have upgraded.
   
  Regarding the DAC part, I actually think it's as strong as the Soloist is in the amplifier world.


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





negura said:


> Regarding the DAC part, I actually think it's as strong as the Soloist is in the amplifier world.


 
   
  I think if they ever fix the USB problem (or maybe an upgrade) it will be close to perfect.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





formula1 said:


> I think if they ever fix the USB problem (or maybe an upgrade) it will be close to perfect.


 

 Wasn't there a new driver that supposed to address the problem?


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Wasn't there a new driver that supposed to address the problem?


 
   
  And it does, but an upgrade is not a bad idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That way, we don't have to use an external usb interface.


----------



## driver 8

The updated drivers didn't fix anything for me.


----------



## FredrikT92

I dont have any driver/USB issues on my conductor.
  Using the latest driver


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Guys, a good USB interface doesn't just solve the problems Conductor has with the drivers. It really makes its DAC shine. It really gets the most out of the Conductor's DAC, which is kind of limited by its own usb interface.


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Guys, a good USB interface doesn't just solve the problems Conductor has with the drivers. It really makes its DAC shine. It really gets the most out of the Conductor's DAC, which is kind of limited by its own usb interface.


 
  +1


----------



## citraian

+2


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





fredrikt92 said:


> I dont have any driver/USB issues on my conductor.
> Using the latest driver


 
  Same here


----------



## Tony1110

What is the "USB problem"?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

The Tenor drivers always have some sort of little bugs. As usual, you may or may not notice it or it doesn't happen to everyone depending on setup, OS, whatever. I never found it something to worry about, just niggles.From my knowledge that is also not limited to Burson. The point I am trying to make is that with a good interface foremost you gain considerably more in SQ and for me it was a no-brainer buy to get an USB to SPDIF interface for the Conductor. It unlocks some good ticks of additional sound quality that DAC can give.


----------



## Tony1110

I like the look of the Audiophilleo but it's too expensive in the UK and I'm not finding any up for sale in the forums or on eBay. I'm thinking the iFi iLink might be a good compromise. Anybody tried one?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> I like the look of the Audiophilleo but it's too expensive in the UK and I'm not finding any up for sale in the forums or on eBay. I'm thinking the iFi iLink might be a good compromise. Anybody tried one?


 
  It transformed my Chord DAC64 dramatically, expecting the same difference on Conductor when it comes.

   Ifi iLink USB converter


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Guys, a good USB interface doesn't just solve the problems Conductor has with the drivers. It really makes its DAC shine. It really gets the most out of the Conductor's DAC, which is kind of limited by its own usb interface.


 
   
  Your comment is right on target Dan. +3


----------



## Tony1110

andrew_wot said:


> It transformed my Chord DAC64 dramatically, expecting the same difference on Conductor when it comes.
> 
> 
> Ifi iLink USB converter




I'll try the Conductor's USB and if I find it to be sub-par I'll pick up an iLink. The only thing that puts me off is the fact that it needs drivers for Windows. Still, it looks pretty good for the price.


----------



## citraian

dan.gheorghe said:


> The Tenor drivers always have some sort of little bugs. As usual, you may or may not notice it or it doesn't happen to everyone depending on setup, OS, whatever. I never found it something to worry about, just niggles.From my knowledge that is also not limited to Burson. The point I am trying to make is that with a good interface foremost you gain considerably more in SQ and for me it was a no-brainer buy to get an USB to SPDIF interface for the Conductor. It unlocks some good ticks of additional sound quality that DAC can give.




Yeah, nothing yo worry about unless you receive constant blue screens as negura did


----------



## WALL-E

It seems that Burson messed up again with the OS X driver on his website, the (Tenor_8802_OSX_Driver_[273.4.2].pkg) released in May disappeared, rolled back the old  [273.4.1] version from Jun 2012, same old drive for Conductor and Conductor SL 9018 / 1793. I don't get it why? Released in May [273.4.2] have fixed some bugs making it very playable and relatively stable with Hi-rez up to 24 bit/96kHz with some random/occasional (static clicks) issue *above it*, but rolling back to the [273.4.1] is pointless unless you will limit your music to readbook standart or 24bit/48kHz max all *above it* asking for trouble if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tony1110

citraian said:


> Yeah, nothing yo worry about unless you receive constant blue screens as negura did




Blue screens? Don't think I like the sound of this :rolleyes:


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Yeah, nothing yo worry about unless you receive constant blue screens as negura did


 
  From what I remember, Negura had problems with his computer . After changing the power source or mainboard he stopped having problems from what i remember.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> From what I remember, Negura had problems with his computer . After changing the power source or mainboard he stopped having problems from what i remember.


 
   
That was not a Burson issue. It was a motherboard problem on my old deskop which was resolved. Also never had issues on any of my laptops around that time or on any system since then.


----------



## citraian

dan.gheorghe said:


> From what I remember, Negura had problems with his computer . After changing the power source or mainboard he stopped having problems from what i remember.







negura said:


> That was not a Burson issue. It was a motherboard problem on my old deskop which was resolved. Also never had issues on any of my laptops around that time or on any system since then.




Yeap, that's why I used the past tense "did". Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> It transformed my Chord DAC64 dramatically, expecting the same difference on Conductor when it comes.
> 
> Ifi iLink USB converter


 
  It's nice that this works natively on OSX and requires no drivers. I think I may order one and will report back on how it sounds with the Conductor although I have noticed no issues with the built in USB at all. 
   
  Question - how do I remove the Burson USB driver? I assume it will not be needed any longer if I use the Ifi iLink.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> It's nice that this works natively on OSX and requires no drivers. I think I may order one and will report back on how it sounds with the Conductor although I have noticed no issues with the built in USB at all.
> 
> Question - how do I remove the Burson USB driver? I assume it will not be needed any longer if I use the Ifi iLink.


 
Find the old driver and delete.
Mac-------->Finder ----------> System ------> Library -------> Extensions -------> BursonUSBAduio.kext
Restart the Mac .


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Find the old driver and delete.
> Mac-------->Finder ----------> System ------> Library -------> Extensions -------> BursonUSBAduio.kext
> Restart the Mac .


 
  Not sure why, but my Extensions folder will not open. Or, it opens, but shows nothing in there. 
   
  EDIT- I somehow found it.


----------



## securitybunny

Does anyone have any recommendations for the best USB interface to go with my conductor? I really want to make my conductor shine and get all necessary accessories/addons.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I use the AudioByte Hydra-X and love it with Conductor. The bass is slamming, the sound is crystal clear and smooth. It takes conductor's dac to another level.


----------



## Tony1110

dan.gheorghe said:


> I use the AudioByte Hydra-X and love it with Conductor. The bass is slamming, the sound is crystal clear and smooth. It takes conductor's dac to another level.




Looks like a great product.


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I use the AudioByte Hydra-X and love it with Conductor. The bass is slamming, the sound is crystal clear and smooth. It takes conductor's dac to another level.


 
  +1


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





citraian said:


> +1


 

 + 2 !


----------



## MIKELAP

The Audiobyte Hydra-x is that in the 1k pricerange!


----------



## Gustavo

Is Audiobyte Hydra-x better than Audiophilleo2 + Pure Power?


----------



## securitybunny

dan.gheorghe said:


> I use the AudioByte Hydra-X and love it with Conductor. The bass is slamming, the sound is crystal clear and smooth. It takes conductor's dac to another level.




You have peaked my interest. Do you know where I could perhaps purchase one in the states?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





gustavo said:


> Is Audiobyte Hydra-x better than Audiophilleo2 + Pure Power?


 
  Have no idea. Unfortunately I haven't heard ap2 yet. However, from what a friend told me, that one is pretty good also and brings more soundstage, better details, dynamics and positioning, while Hydra brings smoother & warmer sound with better bass. It may be a matter of tastes. (however my friend had an older version of Hydra-X that didn't have the usb circuit completely isolated)


----------



## citraian

securitybunny said:


> You have peaked my interest. Do you know where I could perhaps purchase one in the states?




Try contacting the guys at www.audiomirror.com


----------



## Mediahound

What about the iFi Link as mentioned above?


----------



## citraian

I went for Audiobyte since the maker (Nucu Jitariu) colaborated with a lot of famous brands including MSB and I trust his experience. And I don't regret this one bit


----------



## Tony1110

I'd never heard of Audiobyte until today but I've just had a look on their website and I recognise that Silver Dragon DAC. Somebody posted a picture of it a couple of weeks ago. Can't remember which thread.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> You have peaked my interest. Do you know where I could perhaps purchase one in the states?


 

 http://app.audiogon.com/listings/da-converters-audiobyte-hydra-reference-usb-interface-battery-powered-2013-07-30-digital-77068-houston-tx


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> What about the iFi Link as mentioned above?


 

 I have iLink with iUSB Power, my only (the best) point of reference in M2Tech HiFace2, and iLink is a big step up from it.
  You can contact user DarKen23, he liked it the best out of AP1, AP2+ PP, M2Tech Evo and Musical Fidelity Vlink 192.
This guy found it on par or very close to OR5


----------



## securitybunny

citraian said:


> I went for Audiobyte since the maker (Nucu Jitariu) colaborated with a lot of famous brands including MSB and I trust his experience. And I don't regret this one bit




Based on your personal experience with the Hydra X, is it really worth the upgrade? 

My setup consists of only the Burson Conductor and the Sennheiser HD 800. I am still in need of a 'great' USB cable to upgrade from the stock burson ones and a 'great' s/pdif cable if the Hydra X is definitely worth the purchase to go with the conductor. I have not upgraded from the stock HD 800 cable, as I do not know if it is worth it. I'd just like to try to get the best setup with the HD 800 and conductor possible, purchasing all accessories and addons necessary.


----------



## citraian

As I said, I don't regret it one bit. It's like I upgraded the Conductor's DAC.

I'm using a Conductor with LCD-3s  Dan has the HD 800s and the Hydra made the bass monsters


----------



## securitybunny

citraian said:


> As I said, I don't regret it one bit. It's like I upgraded the Conductor's DAC.
> 
> I'm using a Conductor with LCD-3s  Dan has the HD 800s and the Hydra made the bass monsters




Any recommendations for cables?


----------



## negura

Quote: 





gustavo said:


> Is Audiobyte Hydra-x better than Audiophilleo2 + Pure Power?


 
   
  No. AP is better even without Pure Power. How much better is a matter of preference. Source: I owned both.
   
  On a separate note, I'm very tempted by this: http://2channelaudio.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/yellowtec-puc2-lite-usb-to-aesspdif.html
   
  A bit of DIY fiddling required to get it to work with SPDIF but it can be done.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> Based on your personal experience with the Hydra X, is it really worth the upgrade?
> 
> My setup consists of only the Burson Conductor and the Sennheiser HD 800. I am still in need of a 'great' USB cable to upgrade from the stock burson ones and a 'great' s/pdif cable if the Hydra X is definitely worth the purchase to go with the conductor. I have not upgraded from the stock HD 800 cable, as I do not know if it is worth it. I'd just like to try to get the best setup with the HD 800 and conductor possible, purchasing all accessories and addons necessary.


 
  I have it with HD800 & Conductor and I find it to be a very good combo, as hydra increases the bass and also warms up and smooths up the sound. I also changed the stock cable from hd800 with a diy occ rectangular copper and it changed the tonality in a very good way.


----------



## Tony1110

negura said:


> No. AP is better even without Pure Power. How much better is a matter of preference. Source: I owned both.
> 
> On a separate note, I'm very tempted by this: http://2channelaudio.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/yellowtec-puc2-lite-usb-to-aesspdif.html
> 
> ...




Is the Pure Power upgrade worth the £300 premium? The display looks pretty good.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Is the Pure Power upgrade worth the £300 premium? The display looks pretty good.


 
   
  I don't have Pure Power, but some say it's very worthwhile. I was going to send mine for upgrade to the US&A but I can't be separated with it.


----------



## Solude

AP2 is a stripped down AP1.  Which takes away the LCD, menu tweaks, volume, metres and so forth BUT taking away those things can only help performance really.  What kills me is that nearly a year later the PurePower option still doesn't match the AP1/2 paint, logos or fonts.  Looks like an after market add-on more than a product from the same company 
   
  The other interesting option is John Kenny's new converter.  Not as pretty, definitely short on features but again, very focused product.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





solude said:


> AP2 is a stripped down AP1.  Which takes away the LCD, menu tweaks, volume, metres and so forth BUT taking away those things can only help performance really.  What kills me is that nearly a year later the PurePower option still doesn't match the AP1/2 paint, logos or fonts.  Looks like an after market add-on more than a product from the same company
> 
> The other interesting option is John Kenny's new converter.  Not as pretty, definitely short on features but again, very focused product.


 
   
  +1 regarding AP2. I would not bother with AP1 as there are no SQ benefits with the latter, just fluff.


----------



## securitybunny

dan.gheorghe said:


> I have it with HD800 & Conductor and I find it to be a very good combo, as hydra increases the bass and also warms up and smooths up the sound. I also changed the stock cable from hd800 with a diy occ rectangular copper and it changed the tonality in a very good way.




Have you experienced the Audiophilleo 1/2 with pure power or iUSB? If so, how does it compare to the Hydra X?

In my opinion, I prefer the look of one unit (hydra X) than a bunch of accessories and wires everywhere.


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





negura said:


> +1 regarding AP2. I would not bother with AP1 as there are no SQ benefits with the latter, just fluff.


 
  The AP1 now comes with a DSD option but you MUST bundle it with the PurePower for approximately $1529 USD.  They call the bundle "Special Edition 384kHz/DSD128 + PurePower".  They have no plans to offer the DSD option with the AP2.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> The AP1 now comes with a DSD option but you MUST to bundle it with the PurePower for approximately $1529 USD.  They call the bundle "Special Edition 384kHz/DSD128 + PurePower".  They have no plans to offer the DSD option with the AP2.


 
   
  Was just talking to a friend how AP doesn't do DSD ... well that's great news for future proofing. 384khz too, but not like there are any tracks for that.
   
  I wonder if existing AP1 owners can "upgrade".


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





negura said:


> Was just talking to a friend how AP doesn't do DSD ... well that's great news for future proofing. 384khz too, but not like there are any tracks for that.
> 
> I wonder if existing AP1 owners can "upgrade".


 
  I believe you can because they have to mod the AP1 to work with the PurePower anyway, if you have an older model. Just email them.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> I believe you can because they have to mod the AP1 to work with the PurePower anyway, if you have an older model. Just email them.


 
   
  I'm not that bothered, unless I find a heavily discounted AP1. But then it's still way too much for those features, at least from my pov.


----------



## germay0653

Sorry, I misspoke.  The older AP1's CANNOT be upgraded.
   
 Audiophilleo1 Special Edition  You can order an Audiophilleo1 Special Edition for an additional $150. The Audiophilleo1 SE supports up to 384 Khz SPDIF output as well as DSD128 over the DoP protocol. The Audiophilleo1 SE is one of a few SPDIF sources in the world with 384 Khz and DSD128/DoP support. Note that existing units cannot be upgraded to SE. Just go to the buy page and select the Audiophilleo1 SE!


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Hydra supports dsd and 384 by default . Now I just have to get a dac with dsd


----------



## germay0653

Preferably one with an I2S connection for future DSD 256 and 512 files!


----------



## citraian

securitybunny said:


> Any recommendations for cables?



I'm still looking for the best cable combo myself 



negura said:


> No. AP is better even without Pure Power. How much better is a matter of preference. Source: I owned both.
> 
> On a separate note, I'm very tempted by this: http://2channelaudio.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/yellowtec-puc2-lite-usb-to-aesspdif.html
> 
> ...



Yeah but you owned an older revision


----------



## negura

Quote: 





citraian said:


> I'm still looking for the best cable combo myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've so heard, very informally. However that was the exact same sample reviewed in a couple of places. Maybe the reviewers can confirm if they heard any substantial differences with the newer "revision". The new owner of my Hydra is friends with Dan so maybe they can compare them and let us know what the differences are. That's as a favour to the community as the manufacturer doesn't seem to mention any releases or release notes whatsoever on their website. How can buyers themselves confirm what they are getting? Is there a way to verify the release version by the end-user directly? But these are questions for another time.
   
  Back to the Conductor thread. They're both good interfaces as heard on my Conductor and a clear step up in SQ to the stock USB. I preferred the Hydra + Conductor with the HD800s and the Audiophilleo + Conductor with the Audezes. (However modded and recabled HD800s are just as good with the AP).


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





negura said:


> I've so heard, very informally. However that was the exact same sample reviewed in a couple of places. Maybe the reviewers can confirm if they heard any substantial differences with the newer "revision". The new owner of my Hydra is friends with Dan so maybe they can compare them and let us know what the differences are. That's as a favour to the community as the manufacturer doesn't seem to mention any releases or release notes whatsoever on their website. How can buyers themselves confirm what they are getting? Is there a way to verify the release version by the end-user directly? But these are questions for another time.
> 
> Back to the Conductor thread. They're both good interfaces as heard on my Conductor and a clear step up in SQ to the stock USB. I preferred the Hydra + Conductor with the HD800s and the Audiophilleo + Conductor with the Audezes.


 
  Every unit made after march 2013 i think, has the usb completely isolated. The ones before that used to charge on usb too, while the new ones only charge from the power supply. Also, the latest one has ~8-9h of battery power, while the "older" one has ~5-6 h . When we have the time, I will try to compare the new one with the old one.


----------



## Tony1110

Took delivery of my Conductor this afternoon, just as I was leaving the house to go to work. Can't wait to spend a few hours with it tonight


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Took delivery of my Conductor this afternoon, just as I was leaving the house to go to work. Can't wait to spend a few hours with it tonight


 
  Congrats on the purchase Tony and welcome to the club. Conductor is a very good piece of equipment. Happy listening. Can't wait for impressions.


----------



## citraian

tony1110 said:


> Took delivery of my Conductor this afternoon, just as I was leaving the house to go to work. Can't wait to spend a few hours with it tonight




Congrats and let it burn at least 100 hours until forming an impression.


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Took delivery of my Conductor this afternoon, just as I was leaving the house to go to work. Can't wait to spend a few hours with it tonight


 
  Have fun, you're gonna love it!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Any rumors on new Conductor with better USB implementation and latest fad - DSD support?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Any rumors on new Conductor with better USB implementation and latest fad - DSD support?


 
  Just you here.... )) So practically you started this rumor ) . I just knew something about some upgrades for conductor, but don't know what exactly.


----------



## preproman

They should get some 4-pin XLR outputs or something..  If not to go completely balanced at least for convenience.


----------



## Tony1110

I'd be more interested in a balanced Conductor than a DSD Conductor.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> I'd be more interested in a balanced Conductor than a DSD Conductor.


 
   
  +1. Balanced outputs would be awesome.  
   
  Also multiple headphones outputs (2x balanced, 2x single or whatever combination).


----------



## citraian

negura said:


> +1. Balanced outputs would be awesome.
> 
> Also multiple headphones outputs (2x balanced, 2x single or whatever combination).




+2


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





citraian said:


> +2


 
  Don't think that would be it. I think there will be something more easy to upgrade the  existing units.


----------



## Mediahound

Apparently, according to the 6Moons review, the Conductor is balanced inside and they tried listening to it balanced while in R&D, but it sounded to 'digital' so they scrapped that idea.


----------



## Solude

The Sabre is balanced, 8 channels usable channels, Burson uses 2 of them.  If the went balanced at the analog side they could simply use another pair.  Still be less digital than the typical 4/4 config.


----------



## FredrikT92

People with LCD2's, Ya'll set it at high gain?


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





fredrikt92 said:


> People with LCD2's, Ya'll set it at high gain?


 
  I did


----------



## Tony1110

I set it at medium gain. Not enough room for manoeuvre on high gain as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Solude

I used my Soloist and now GS-X on the lowest gain possible. Low on both.


----------



## FredrikT92

Is the Audiobyte Hydra worth the extra cost over audiophilleo2?


----------



## citraian

fredrikt92 said:


> Is the Audiobyte Hydra worth the extra cost over audiophilleo2?



Depends on your setup and sound preferences. If you like more outputs, DSD support, an included battery and some extra BASS then yes


----------



## FredrikT92

Do you know about any good comparisons between the 2?


----------



## Tony1110

Negura is the man to ask.


----------



## negura

I've been a bit lazy on this subject, but I have added my impressions of Hydra-X compared with Audiophilleo here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/663672/audiophilleo-2-ifi-iusb-audiobyte-hydra-x-impressions


----------



## securitybunny

Per everyone's recommendations and discussions on this thread, I have finally splurged. Purchased a Hydra X, Wireworld Silver Starlight USB cable, and a Wireworld Silver Starlight s/pdif cable. Even contemplating picking up a replacement cable for my HD 800s.

http://stefanaudioart.com/headphone%20cable%20Endorphin%20HD800%20se%20Options.html

Heard there is a shortage of wood, so the FS (flex splitter?) version would be my option for speedy delivery. Obviously single ended since that is what the conductor only supports. Question though, what is the difference between 'Hardwired Version' and 'Connect Version'? The comparison chart itself makes the stock cable seem awful.

http://stefanaudioart.com/Sennheiser%20HD800%20Endorphin%20vs%20Stock%20Comparison%20Chart.html

Question for you Dan. Do you think the conductor signature upgrade posted a few weeks ago is worth purchasing for $1,000 + shipping both ways, when using the Hydra X USB interface with a stock conductor?

Question for everyone. Is a high-quality power cable necessary? Only using the stock cable that came with the conductor connected to a power strip. This will be my current setup once everything ordered arrives.

Wall Outlet --> Generic Power Strip --> Burson Conductor (Amp/Pre-Amp/DAC) with Sennheiser HD 800 (Haven't purchased new headphone cable yet.) --> Silverlight Starlight S/PDIF --> Hydra X USB Interface --> Silver Starlight USB --> PC USB 3.0


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> Per everyone's recommendations and discussions on this thread, I have finally splurged. Purchased a Hydra X, Wireworld Silver Starlight USB cable, and a Wireworld Silver Starlight s/pdif cable. Even contemplating picking up a replacement cable for my HD 800s.
> 
> http://stefanaudioart.com/headphone%20cable%20Endorphin%20HD800%20se%20Options.html
> 
> ...


 
   
  Here's what you got to look forward to:


----------



## securitybunny

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Here's what you got to look forward to:


 
   
  That looks absolutely stunning! What are the exact modifications and purchases you made for your HD 800? Is it fairly easy to manually replace the cable or should it be taken in by a professional? Also, is that a balanced xlr end?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> Per everyone's recommendations and discussions on this thread, I have finally splurged. Purchased a Hydra X, Wireworld Silver Starlight USB cable, and a Wireworld Silver Starlight s/pdif cable. Even contemplating picking up a replacement cable for my HD 800s.
> 
> http://stefanaudioart.com/headphone%20cable%20Endorphin%20HD800%20se%20Options.html
> 
> ...


   
  

  Congrats on the purchase securitybunny . I haven't listened to the upgraded conductor, so i cannot tell my impressions of it and if it deserves the price. I, personally am waiting for more reviews on the unit. Regarding hydra and the upgraded conductor, I think that it would improve the sound there too because the upgrades in conductor are not in the same part that hydra works it's magic. Heard that burson will soon make some upgrades available for Conductor too. I am waiting to see what they are up to, as it is much cheaper and safe to get the upgrades from a local dealer.


----------



## Tony1110

So would having my Conductor upgraded mean shipping to Australia from the UK? Don't think I'd bother with that. I'll buy an Audiophilleo instead.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> That looks absolutely stunning! What are the exact modifications and purchases you made for your HD 800? Is it fairly easy to manually replace the cable or should it be taken in by a professional? Also, is that a balanced xlr end?


 
   
  I got the Endorphin cable + the hardwire.  James @ Stefan AudoArt does it all there.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> So would having my Conductor upgraded mean shipping to Australia from the UK? Don't think I'd bother with that. I'll buy an Audiophilleo instead.


 
  A good usb interface is an excellent upgrade as the usb from Conductor is kind of a bottleneck for the DAC. Go for it.
   
  I have just purchased a AG500 power regenerator for Conductor and the results are awesome. Will post a review soon. And the company is in UK, Tony (would be even easier for you).
   
  This purchase was made with the guidance of negura ), so I thank him for finding this wonderful product . However....he is driving me to bankruptcy )
   
  However I would advise getting the usb interface first, as i think the improvements are more obvious with it.


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> A good usb interface is an excellent upgrade as the usb from Conductor is kind of a bottleneck for the DAC. Go for it.
> 
> I have just purchased a AG500 power regenerator for Conductor and the results are awesome. Will post a review soon. And the company is in UK, Tony (would be even easier for you).
> 
> ...


 
  Dan,
   
  Do you or Negura know if the AG series is substantially different, other than wattage or Volt Amps capacity, than the AC Regenerators manufactured by Pure Power or PS Audio?


----------



## negura

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Do you or Negura know if the AG series is substantially different, other than wattage or Volt Amps capacity, than the AC Regenerators manufactured by Pure Power or PS Audio?


 
   
  I've asked them and will let you know what they say. This is the first time I contacted the vendors so will also let you know how their support shapes up.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





negura said:


> I've asked them and will let you know what they say. This is the first time I contacted the vendors so will also let you know how their support shapes up.


 
   
  On my side the support was great. They have added Romania as a delivery destination within a day up on my request (so i have been the first buyer from Romania). Also they responded almost instantly to some of my questions.


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> Per everyone's recommendations and discussions on this thread, I have finally splurged. Purchased a Hydra X, Wireworld Silver Starlight USB cable, and a Wireworld Silver Starlight s/pdif cable. Even contemplating picking up a replacement cable for my HD 800s.
> 
> http://stefanaudioart.com/headphone%20cable%20Endorphin%20HD800%20se%20Options.html
> 
> ...


   
  

  Congrats on the Hydra X purchase and welcome to the club. Hope you like it. Make sure to post your impressions here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/665558/audiobyte-hydra-high-end-usb-interface-appreciation-thread
   
  I don't know if the Wireworld cables are the best option for Conductor. All my cables were Wireworld (excepting headphones), Dan also used a Wireworld Starlight and Wireworld Aurora and both of us didn't like the presentation with the Conductor. You can see more details here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/644128/audiophile-by-accident-the-hobby-an-unexpected-journey/105#post_9180742
http://www.head-fi.org/t/644128/audiophile-by-accident-the-hobby-an-unexpected-journey/180#post_9268270
   
  Since I coulnd't stand the brightness and lack of bass anymore (yeah, my LCD-3s were brighter and had less bass than a HD-800 on a bad setup), today I changed my Coaxial and Power cable with some thick bad ass copper cables:
http://www.hifi123.nl/en/w-m-audio-dc-01-digital-interconnect.html (recommended by Dan and negura)
http://www.hifi123.nl/en/w-m-audio-tornado-powercord.html
   
  My initial impressions tell me that I finally have my bass back. Can't wait to change the Ultraviolet USB with the Supra USB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  As for a power cable, I don't think it is necessary but nothing in audio is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will get better sound, that's for sure.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Congrats on the Hydra X purchase and welcome to the club. Hope you like it. Make sure to post your impressions here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/665558/audiobyte-hydra-high-end-usb-interface-appreciation-thread
> 
> I don't know if the Wireworld cables are the best option for Conductor. All my cables were Wireworld (excepting headphones), Dan also used a Wireworld Starlight and Wireworld Aurora and both of us didn't like the presentation with the Conductor. You can see more details here:
> ...


 
   
  Where's the link for the Supra USB?


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Where's the link for the Supra USB?


 
  Here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.whathifi.com/review/supra-usb-20


----------



## negura

I am probably going to go straight for some of the bigger guns next.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Acoustic-Revive-USB-Cable-USB1-0SP-Independent-Power-Signal-Line-Separate-A-1m-/271155182084?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f221bba04
   
http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/acousticrevive2/1.html
   
  Also this guy heard it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/663906/acoustic-revive-usb1-0-sp-how-expensive-is-a-usb-cable-allowed-to-cost#post_9453636
   
   
  In my little DIY work, the Y split was very worthwhile. I made several normal USB cables and only one Y split succesfully. It was definitely an improvement with the Y split. Unfortunately it's pure silver and thus too honest as in uber detailed, but a bit too bright and sharp. Also no great synergy with the Audiophilleo. Probably for good reason out of all my DIY cables the USB are a bitch. They require careful impedance matching for very sensitive interfaces as the higher-end ones, as well as shielding and careful selection of materials. In the end is ending up being too costly to go through all the trial and error to make a top cable myself, especially with very high purity wires (Toxic Cables).


----------



## preproman

Or maybe some handmade cables..
   
  http://www.elijahaudio.com/
   
  http://www.elijahaudio.com/products.html
   
  ISOLATE CU
  Specification - DATA and GND, No 5v Power


----------



## securitybunny

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Congrats on the Hydra X purchase and welcome to the club. Hope you like it. Make sure to post your impressions here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/665558/audiobyte-hydra-high-end-usb-interface-appreciation-thread
> 
> I don't know if the Wireworld cables are the best option for Conductor. All my cables were Wireworld (excepting headphones), Dan also used a Wireworld Starlight and Wireworld Aurora and both of us didn't like the presentation with the Conductor. You can see more details here:
> ...


 
  As soon as my unit comes and after I burn it in for a few days, I will definitely post my impressions of it.  I'm sure it will be a nice upgrade considering I am coming from a stock conductor only. Regarding the USB cable, unfortunately it is a bit too late to cancel the order. Perhaps I may experience a different result, at the least I am hoping I experience a better result considering the Silver Starlight cable cost 6 times the price of Ultraviolet and just over 3 times the price of Starlight. Series 7 edition if that even makes a difference.  I'll do some further research regarding power cord. Should a cord be bought only for the conductor or does the Hydra X need an upgrade as well?
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> I got the Endorphin cable + the hardwire.  James @ Stefan AudoArt does it all there.


 
   
  How about the black shell upgrade? I presume hardwired version is the one you ship the HD 800s there to have installed and the connected version is the 'DIY at home', 'can change cables anytime' version?
  Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Congrats on the purchase securitybunny . I haven't listened to the upgraded conductor, so i cannot tell my impressions of it and if it deserves the price. I, personally am waiting for more reviews on the unit. Regarding hydra and the upgraded conductor, I think that it would improve the sound there too because the upgrades in conductor are not in the same part that hydra works it's magic. Heard that burson will soon make some upgrades available for Conductor too. I am waiting to see what they are up to, as it is much cheaper and safe to get the upgrades from a local dealer.


 
  Thanks! I think you may be right about waiting before tinkering with the conductor. Unfortunately I do not have a local dealer to purchase upgrades from. However, I will be anticipating any news from Burson if they will have upgrades available for the conductor in the near future. My primary focus is to purchase substantial sound quality improvements. If the PCX signature upgrade only improves the quality by < 3%, it isn't worth a grand in my opinion.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> How about the black shell upgrade? I presume hardwired version is the one you ship the HD 800s there to have installed and the connected version is the 'DIY at home', 'can change cables anytime' version?


 
   
  The paint job came from here:  http://www.colorware.com/categories.aspx.
   
  BTG can do the DIY part:  http://www.btg-audio.com/


----------



## negura

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Or maybe some handmade cables..
> 
> http://www.elijahaudio.com/
> 
> ...


 
   
  Those are indeed an alternative.
   
  The reason I would still choose a Y split, is my Audiophilleo requires power and I am not entirely convinced the Pure Power is the best option for it. It may be though and I will be able to compare whenever I commit to send the AP back for upgrade or find an used AP2 with PP. I have never seen one of those used, so maybe that also says something.  I have a dedicated linear regulated 5V power supply (custom made) that I use for the power rail. Y cables provide that flexibility. And if  you don't need the power rail you can leave it disconnected.


----------



## negura

Power Inspired are very quick to reply indeed.
  
 
 Q: Is the AG series substantially different, other than wattage or Volt Amps capacity, than the AC Regenerators manufactured by Pure Power or PS Audio?
    

 _A: From what I know about Pure Power & PS Audio, the AG series is very much like the Pure Power design. The PS Audio works in a different topology which we (and Pure Power if you read their literature) believe to give poorer performance than our topology, due to the transformer in the PS Audio product._
   

   

 Q: Any plans for an AG500 with a mains plug output like the AG1500 version?
 

 _A: To be honest, the future of the AG500 is in the balance at the moment with more attention to be focused on the AG1500 and developing a new generation, however sales have been good now we've ran the promotion so perhaps we'll make some changes to have a new backplate. I'll let you know._


----------



## citraian

securitybunny said:


> As soon as my unit comes and after I burn it in for a few days, I will definitely post my impressions of it.  I'm sure it will be a nice upgrade considering I am coming from a stock conductor only. Regarding the USB cable, unfortunately it is a bit too late to cancel the order. Perhaps I may experience a different result, at the least I am hoping I experience a better result considering the Silver Starlight cable cost 6 times the price of Ultraviolet and just over 3 times the price of Starlight. Series 7 edition if that even makes a difference.  I'll do some further research regarding power cord. Should a cord be bought only for the conductor or does the Hydra X need an upgrade as well?
> 
> 
> How about the black shell upgrade? I presume hardwired version is the one you ship the HD 800s there to have installed and the connected version is the 'DIY at home', 'can change cables anytime' version?
> Thanks! I think you may be right about waiting before tinkering with the conductor. Unfortunately I do not have a local dealer to purchase upgrades from. However, I will be anticipating any news from Burson if they will have upgrades available for the conductor in the near future. My primary focus is to purchase substantial sound quality improvements. If the PCX signature upgrade only improves the quality by < 3%, it isn't worth a grand in my opinion.




I hope Wireworld works for you especially since it's silver so it should be even brighter.

I don't have an aftermarket power cable for the Hydra since it's battery powered anyway


----------



## BobJS

Sorry folks....  I STILL cannot hear any difference between the stellar performance of my spdif cable and stellar performance of the included plain vanilla USB cable.
   
  My computer is a new-ish, dual core i7 based PC with a solid state drive ---- maybe this is what's needed for good USB performance.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





bobjs said:


> Sorry folks....  I STILL cannot hear any difference between the stellar performance of my spdif cable and stellar performance of the included plain vanilla USB cable.
> 
> My computer is a new-ish, dual core i7 based PC with a solid state drive ---- maybe this is what's needed for good USB performance.


 
   
  You have to compare apples to apples. SPDIF cables only come into play with a high-end USB to SPDIF interface. Without going to details the idea here is that computers are horribly noisy devices for audio. These interface devices are specialised into providing a cleaner stream to your DAC.  If you want to compare two SDIF cables the interface is the first step. At the same time comparing 2 low-end products like 2 cheap USB cables will probably not help either. There won't be much if any difference. Similarly 2 very good cables can potentially sound similar, but this is very rare.
   
  I have used the Audiophilleo on the Burson and still using it on the PWD2, a $4000 RRP DAC as it still grants a significant improvement. I am not the collector type so anything that's excess to requirement will be moved on.
   
  Anyone with an interface try the stock Burson blue SPDIF cable vs this: http://www.hifi123.nl/en/w-m-audio-dc-01-digital-interconnect.html. The latter is not even an expensive cable, but it packs a lot value for that money. It will take about 3 seconds to get your answers.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





negura said:


> You have to compare apples to apples. SPDIF cables only come into play with a high-end USB to SPDIF interface. Without going to details the idea here is that computers are horribly noisy devices for audio. These interface devices are specialised into providing a cleaner stream to your DAC.  If you want to compare two SDIF cables the interface is the first step. At the same time comparing 2 low-end products like 2 cheap USB cables will probably not help either. There won't be much if any difference. Similarly 2 very good cables can potentially sound similar, but this is very rare.
> 
> I have used the Audiophilleo on the Burson and still using it on the PWD2, a $4000 RRP DAC as it still grants a significant improvement. I am not the collector type so anything that's excess to requirement will be moved on.
> 
> Anyone with an interface try the stock Burson blue SPDIF cable vs this: http://www.hifi123.nl/en/w-m-audio-dc-01-digital-interconnect.html. The latter is not even an expensive cable, but it packs a lot value for that money. It will take about 3 seconds to get your answers.


 
  +1 . Completely agree!
   
  In my system I can tell the difference immediately.  One cable can change the overall signature in the whole system


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





negura said:


> Power Inspired are very quick to reply indeed.
> 
> 
> Q: Is the AG series substantially different, other than wattage or Volt Amps capacity, than the AC Regenerators manufactured by Pure Power or PS Audio?
> ...


 
  Thanks negura for posing my question to them.


----------



## citraian

dan.gheorghe said:


> +1 . Completely agree!
> 
> In my system I can tell the difference immediately.  One cable can change the overall signature in the whole system



+2


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





citraian said:


> +2


 
  Am I smelling another believer here? ) (Last month..."Cable don't matter man...at least I don't think they do..." ) ))

 You're welcome!


----------



## Tony1110

I think cables do make a difference but I try to keep my spending on them in proportion to the system I'm using and I'd never pay really silly money. I'm happy to spend £30-£40 on a good USB cable because I believe they do benefit SQ - especially in comparison to bog-standard printer USB leads. Some of the pricing seems crazy though. £500+ for a Wireworld Starlight Platinum? I couldn't justify that even if I owned a £20,000 DAC. I think it's important to keep in mind that cables and leads play a supporting role in the performance of any given system. The amps, DACs and headphones are the main players.


----------



## citraian

dan.gheorghe said:


> Am I smelling another believer here? ) (Last month..."Cable don't matter man...at least I don't think they do..." ) ))
> 
> 
> You're welcome!




I never said cables don't matter I just said I don't know for sure yet and that I'm keeping an open mind. And I stand by my words


----------



## negura

Quote: 





citraian said:


> I never said cables don't matter I just said I don't know for sure yet and that I'm keeping an open mind. And I stand by my words


 
  You'll come around. No concerns there once you've heard it.


----------



## securitybunny

I've outdone myself again. Purchased a 'Stefan AudioArt - 5-ft Endorphin FS HD800 Noir Connector Version High-End Headphone Cable with Integrated Flex Splitter and Custom Multi-treated Neutrik 1/4" connector'. At what point do I begin burning money?  





   
  Does a power conditioning cord or replacement power cord in general really improve the SQ at all for the conductor? I am just using the the stock conductor cord connected to a standard power strip. Perhaps someone who has tested different power cords could enlighten me with information before I compulsively purchase a cable. Here was something I was looking at, but it is so expensive for the length I need.


----------



## citraian

securitybunny said:


> I've outdone myself again. Purchased a 'Stefan AudioArt - 5-ft Endorphin FS HD800 Noir Connector Version High-End Headphone Cable with Integrated Flex Splitter and Custom Multi-treated Neutrik 1/4" connector'.
> At what point do I begin burning money?
> 
> 
> ...




You can check Dan's power cables review that I gave you in a previous reply. It was made on the conductor.


----------



## Tony1110

Be sure to let us know if you notice any significant improvement in SQ using the Stefan AudioArt cable. I'm looking for a good silver cable myself. I think a decent quality power cord does make a difference but I wouldn't go spending a fortune on one. I noticed a minor improvement when moving from the stock cable to a reasonably priced shielded cable. It cost me about £30 and that's about as much as I'd pay. 

Reading around here, it seems like a good SPDIF converter will give you the most substantial boost to SQ over the Conductor's USB implementation. Having said that, I think the USB on the Burson is pretty damn good.


----------



## securitybunny

Quote: 





citraian said:


> You can check Dan's power cables review that I gave you in a previous reply. It was made on the conductor.


 
   
  Dear head-fi users, please stop. You are emptying my wallet. I must purchase a new power cable after reading that comparison review...
   
   
   


tony1110 said:


> Be sure to let us know if you notice any significant improvement in SQ using the Stefan AudioArt cable. I'm looking for a good silver cable myself. I think a decent quality power cord does make a difference but I wouldn't go spending a fortune on one. I noticed a minor improvement when moving from the stock cable to a reasonably priced shielded cable. It cost me about £30 and that's about as much as I'd pay.
> 
> Reading around here, it seems like a good SPDIF converter will give you the most substantial boost to SQ over the Conductor's USB implementation. Having said that, I think the USB on the Burson is pretty damn good.


   
  I most certainly will. I have been informed it would take 6-8 weeks for the cable to be ready, but a dealer changed their order so the cable I wanted would be ready in 3-4 weeks. 
   
  Not sure if you saw my previous post, but I actually purchased a Hydra X SPDIF to USB converter per recommendations here.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> I actually purchased a Hydra X SPDIF to USB converter per recommendations here.


 
   
  Did you get it yet?  I get mine on Tuesday.  I will do a direct comparison with the SOtM dx-USB HD + battery PSU converter.


----------



## securitybunny

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Did you get it yet?  I get mine on Tuesday.  I will do a direct comparison with the SOtM dx-USB HD + battery PSU converter.


 
  I have not, no. I was told customs office was closed Friday and Monday, so he would ship it out on Tuesday.


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> I've outdone myself again. Purchased a 'Stefan AudioArt - 5-ft Endorphin FS HD800 Noir Connector Version High-End Headphone Cable with Integrated Flex Splitter and Custom Multi-treated Neutrik 1/4" connector'. At what point do I begin burning money?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Have you spoken with James at, Stefan AudioArt, about their power cable?  It lifts the ground and has only Hot and Neutral connected.  I'm using it with my Conductor and it's dead quiet!


----------



## Solude

It's also not protected in any way.  Risk vs reward


----------



## FredrikT92

Anyone here got experience with the sotm dx-usb-hd with upgraded Word Clock?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





fredrikt92 said:


> Anyone here got experience with the sotm dx-usb-hd with upgraded Word Clock?


 
   
  I'm in the states.  I thought it wasn't being sold in or to the states.  Is that the case or can you get it in the states now?


----------



## Tony1110

preproman said:


> I'm in the states.  I thought it wasn't being sold in or to the states.  Is that the case or can you get it in the states now?




Strange that they won't ship it to any of the countries where it's most likely to be purchased.


----------



## FredrikT92

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I'm in the states.  I thought it wasn't being sold in or to the states.  Is that the case or can you get it in the states now?


 
  I'¨m not in the states.


----------



## Tony1110

Don't think you can get it in Norway either.


----------



## FredrikT92

Yes you can. I have a local dealer who sell them for nearly same price as the Audiobyte Hydra X with the upgraded Word Clock.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





fredrikt92 said:


> Yes you can. I have a local dealer who sell them for nearly same price as the Audiobyte Hydra X with the upgraded Word Clock.


 
  Will he ship to the states?


----------



## FredrikT92

Are they that good?
  I have no idea if he will.


----------



## securitybunny

I'm back again with some more questions to bug everyone with! Hope you don't mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Is it recommended to plug the conductor directly into a wall outlet or into a power conditioner / isolator / surge protector / power strip. I typically leave my conductor on 24/7, but occasionally turn it off for a night a week. I don't want to take the risk of damaging the conductor if my power ever goes out, a breaker pops, or a voltage surge if connecting it to a wall outlet would cause such damages. I wouldn't want to burn my house down due to leaving the unit on 24/7 either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes me curious who has tested the differences and runs their conductor plugged into the wall or a conditioner.
   
  How long in length is the stock power cord? Can't be bothered to measure it myself due to the sheer amount of effort it would take to unplug the cable behind furniture. I wouldn't want to accidentally purchase a power cable shorter than the stock length. 
   
  I have been reading up earlier posts regarding the conductor. Previously stated in this thread, the conductor has 5 internal isolators built in? Would this power cable not be recommended because it utilizes technology called '*Noise Filtering Array*' which isolates the power itself?
Cable link 
Technology Info
  Ultimately, I am looking for a really great power cable as sort of an 'end game' upgrade. Something that could be used on future all-in-one systems. A power cable to rule them all. Any recommendations is much appreciated.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> I'm back again with some more questions to bug everyone with! Hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I had a PS Audio Duet center power conditioner with Burson HA-160DS and it improved the sound. However, with conductor, I lost dynamics and impact. I also tried a Wireworld power cable that had filtering. Again it lost dynamics and bass depth this time. 
  I have tried a cheaper power surge from Belkin and still lost dynamics. 
  Contacted Burson and they said Conductor already has 5 steps filtering inside and it is not recommended to be used with other filtering in general. So i plugged it directly into the wall (dedicated socket just for conductor), and I got very good results.
  Since then I have had the same fears as you did. I was afraid from surges, spykes etc.  
   
  I wrote more on this here 
   
  I don't have the stock power cable from Conductor, and I forgot the length, but I think it had 1 or 1.5 meters.
   
  I have recently found with the help of negura, this power regenerator : http://www.powerinspired.com/ag500/ . I have bought it with discount at 200 gpb. The results are quite awesome. The dynamics, bass, details, micro details improve with this one. It also has batteries and you are protected with it.
   
  As for the power cable, I use this one. It may not be end game, but the results were quite awesome -> better transient responses, better punchy and controlled bass, more details, more clarity, etc.


----------



## Tony1110

That power regenerator looks very good for the money. I just bought a Merlin Tarantula power cord secondhand on eBay for less than half the price of what they normally sell for. I'll report back if I notice any improvement over the stock power cord.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> I'm back again with some more questions to bug everyone with! Hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I just finished auditioning three power cables from The Cable Company. The VooDoo Audio Vector Dragon may be a bit expensive at $425.00. but the other cables made little to no difference. The VooDoo was astonishing in the way it cleaned up the soundstage. It clear's things up and I can finally say I have a black background and everything that comes with it. -  More separation between instruments, greater detailing, deeper soundstage etc. I also want to add that vocals sound, for a lack of a better word, more human. ======= The stock cable now sound's a bit bloated, details less real and more indistinct.  For me it's the end game cable for this system. Oh, and I got goose bumps for the first time since getting into the headphone game a year ago. Call me crazy but I think cables do make a difference.


----------



## securitybunny

Did I accidentally purchase the wrong cable? I bought a digital audio cable from wireworld to connect the conductor to the Hydra X via spdif. However, I noticed they also sell audio interconnects. What's the difference? What threw me off is the image of an xlr cable for an audio interconnect and the fact they have two different images between two interconnects. One having a hole on the end, the other not. 
   
  Interconnect cable 1. Hole on end of cable. http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/64.html
  Interconnect cable 2. No hole on end of cable. http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/68.html
  Digital Audio cable. Hole on end of cable. http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/70.html


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> Did I accidentally purchase the wrong cable? I bought a digital audio cable from wireworld to connect the conductor to the Hydra X via spdif. However, I noticed they also sell audio interconnects. What's the difference? What threw me off is the image of an xlr cable for an audio interconnect and the fact they have two different images between two interconnects. One having a hole on the end, the other not.
> 
> Interconnect cable 1. Hole on end of cable. http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/64.html
> Interconnect cable 2. No hole on end of cable. http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/68.html
> Digital Audio cable. Hole on end of cable. http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/70.html


 
  Both ends have to have RCA connectors.


----------



## Tony1110

Wow. The Conductor sounds much better hooked up to my old CD player than it does connected to the computer.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Call me crazy but I think cables do make a difference.


 
   
  If that's crazy wait for this. I am rolling fuses at the moment. The most audible point is in my electrostatic converter and not only there is an audible difference, but some of them sound down right awkward and are quite expensive. I don't know what kind of alloys they employ or what else they did to those wires.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Wow. The Conductor sounds much better hooked up to my old CD player than it does connected to the computer.


 
  That is because of the usb implementation in burson, I think.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> That is because of the usb implementation in burson, I think.


 
   
  Or jitter via USB.


----------



## driver 8

^ You two just said the same thing? 
   
  Anyways, I just got a Matrix X-Spdif hooked up to mine.  It's a definite downgrade from the John Kenny JKSPDIF MK3 I had hooked up before, but I'm tired of dealing with battery life. 
   
  I have an ifi iUSB coming soon for use with the X-Spdif that will hopefully improve things all around.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





securitybunny said:


> Did I accidentally purchase the wrong cable? I bought a digital audio cable from wireworld to connect the conductor to the Hydra X via spdif. However, I noticed they also sell audio interconnects. What's the difference? What threw me off is the image of an xlr cable for an audio interconnect and the fact they have two different images between two interconnects. One having a hole on the end, the other not.
> 
> Interconnect cable 1. Hole on end of cable. http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/64.html
> Interconnect cable 2. No hole on end of cable. http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/68.html
> Digital Audio cable. Hole on end of cable. http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/70.html


 

 The difference is the impedance of the cable, the shielding of the cable and the internal structure.
   
  And of course interconnect cable means that there are 2 cables, not just one as for digital audio cable.
  For a S/PDIF interface you need a digital audio cable.


----------



## t69p

Hello friends,

Have you upgraded the fuse in the Conductor ? Results, it's a thing do do?

Thanks for your feedback.

 Tony


----------



## RubyTiger

Here's one you guy's may have not tried.
      RCA Input Shorting Plugs, 2 for $8.00 from Take Five Audio (Just google). They go in the two (unused) rca line level inputs on your Burson Conductor. They work by short-circuiting the input and stop any RF noise from getting inside the circuit. Your S/N ratio will improve. I tried such as these many years ago on my pre-amp and they made a slight difference. They can only be used on the inputs!


----------



## vegan

Fuses 
The Create Audio/Synergy Hifi fuse made a significant improvement in resolution and verve over stock fuse. (Not the knock-off on eBay.) I have not compared it to any other after-market fuse. 

Great bang for the buck. No clue as to which is the best fuse, but suggest everyone give one of them a go (silver tuses can be bad for $5, me thinks)


----------



## boirefish

Just paid for the Conductor. Hopefully it will arrive early next week


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





boirefish said:


> Just paid for the Conductor. Hopefully it will arrive early next week


 
  Welcome to the club


----------



## Andrew_WOT

What would be the next step up, not stratospherically priced, DAC after Conductor?
  Curios what other DACs Conductor owners used and found noticeably superior.


----------



## philo50

Metrum Octave mk2


----------



## negura

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> What would be the next step up, not stratospherically priced, DAC after Conductor?
> Curios what other DACs Conductor owners used and found noticeably superior.


 
   
  NAD M51
  PWD2 - not retail priced, that's exaggerated. $2500 or less on Audiogon all day long.


----------



## driver 8

Seconding the NAD M51 recommendation.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





negura said:


> NAD M51
> *PWD2 - not retail priced, that's exagerrated. $2500 or less on Audiogon all day long.*


 
  Yup, 
   
  At the price on the Gon, that makes this DAC a great valued DAC.  Also the W4S DAC-2se


----------



## germay0653

Would love to listen to the AURALiC Vega!


----------



## boirefish

mikelap said:


> Welcome to the club




Thanks! I'll be frequenting this home thread for a while since I don't plan on upgrading anytime soon.

Curiously, with the dacs mentioned that outperform the conductor, do any much-appriased giant killers like the anedio d1/2, yulong da08 or matrix x-sabre hold their own or even better the conductor?


----------



## citraian

germay0653 said:


> Would love to listen to the AURALiC Vega!



Dreaming about the Vega too.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





negura said:


> NAD M51
> PWD2 - not retail priced, that's exaggerated. $2500 or less on Audiogon all day long.


 

 Really, NAD M51 beats Conductor, did I make the wrong purchase? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  What about this?
  http://bursonaudioblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/burson-conductor-with-hanss-acoustic.html


----------



## driver 8

Huh, I can't say that's been my experience.  The NAD M51's bass is a bit softer, but it sounds cleaner and faster to me, more expansive as well.  Although, that said, the NAD is more expensive than the entire Conductor, whose DAC section, and rather flawed USB -> SPDIF, come secondary with the amp.
   
  IDK if Burson's own website is the best place to get comparisons from.


----------



## kskwerl

how is the DAC in the conductor? I mean if its not good what is the point


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Guys, the DAC in Conductor is very good . You have to pay a lot more to get something better.


----------



## kskwerl

What rate does the USB support 24/92 or 24/192
  

 EDIT: Nvm found it


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> What rate does the USB support 24/92 or 24/192


 
  Taken from Burson Conductor's  webpage :
   
  [size=10.5pt]USB Specification[/size]
OS Requirement: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Mac OS X
USB : 24 bits / 44.1K, 48K, 88.2K, 96K, 176.4K, 192KHz
Support up to 24bit @ 192Khz with 10ppm low jitter clock
Asynchronous Transfer Mode
   
  [size=10.5pt]DAC Specification[/size]
Channel Separation: 140 dB @ 1KHz, 130 dB @ 20KHz
THD+N: 0.0005% @ 1KHz, 0dBFS
COAX & Toslink / SPDIF : 32 bits / 44.1K, 48K, 88.2K, 96K, 176.4K, 192KHz


----------



## driver 8

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Guys, the DAC in Conductor is very good . You have to pay a lot more to get something better.


 
   
  Yeah, I agree.  My post before was more along the lines of, "you should think of it as a $1k DAC" since Andrew was surprised I prefer the M51 (although people who like really strong bass may not).
   
  Anyways, I'd be compelled to ask "what's the point" from the performance of that Tenor chip.  Not that ti doesn't sound good, but it's been so buggy for me I basically can't use the Conductor without an external USB -> SPDIF: The Tenor wasn't recognized sometimes, would randomly slow down and distort all the audio, freaked out in all but a very recent version of J-River, my computer would not go to screen saver with it on, sometimes wouldn't boot if it's on, and some other stuff I'm probably forgetting.  I tried reinstalling and getting the new drivers and all that. No dice.  My experience does seem exceptionally bad, though, given what I've read here. 
   
  Regardless, I'd consider what I'm hearing now worth the price of the Conductor + the USB -> SPDIF I had to get and have far more expensive gear for reference, so take that as you will.


----------



## boirefish

driver 8 said:


> Yeah, I agree.  My post before was more along the lines of, "you should think of it as a $1k DAC" since Andrew was surprised I prefer the M51 (although people who like really strong bass may not).
> 
> Anyways, I'd be compelled to ask "what's the point" from the performance of that Tenor chip.  Not that ti doesn't sound good, but it's been so buggy for me I basically can't use the Conductor without an external USB -> SPDIF: The Tenor wasn't recognized sometimes, would randomly slow down and distort all the audio, freaked out in all but a very recent version of J-River, my computer would not go to screen saver with it on, sometimes wouldn't boot if it's on, and some other stuff I'm probably forgetting.  I tried reinstalling and getting the new drivers and all that. No dice.  My experience does seem exceptionally bad, though, given what I've read here.
> 
> Regardless, I'd consider what I'm hearing now worth the price of the Conductor + the USB -> SPDIF I had to get and have far more expensive gear for reference, so take that as you will.


 

   
  Sorry in advance if my terminology/understanding is really bad, it's all been acquired through here and sparse internet articles.
   
  Question: when the Tenor chip does function appropriately, does it do its job effectively, or would a USB/SPDIF converter still be recommended on top? I noticed in your gear set you have a Musical Fidelity V-LINK II, Stello U3, and JKSPDIF MK3.
   
  Just curious because the AudioGD Digital Interface uses the same chip, and I was considering buying that to accompany the conductor but if the Burson has a functioning jitter-reducer, then an additional one of similar specs = superfluous?


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> Yeah, I agree.  My post before was more along the lines of, "you should think of it as a $1k DAC" since Andrew was surprised I prefer the M51 (although people who like really strong bass may not).
> 
> Anyways, I'd be compelled to ask "what's the point" from the performance of that Tenor chip.  Not that ti doesn't sound good, but it's been so buggy for me I basically can't use the Conductor without an external USB -> SPDIF: The Tenor wasn't recognized sometimes, would randomly slow down and distort all the audio, freaked out in all but a very recent version of J-River, my computer would not go to screen saver with it on, sometimes wouldn't boot if it's on, and some other stuff I'm probably forgetting.  I tried reinstalling and getting the new drivers and all that. No dice.  My experience does seem exceptionally bad, though, given what I've read here.
> 
> Regardless, I'd consider what I'm hearing now worth the price of the Conductor + the USB -> SPDIF I had to get and have far more expensive gear for reference, so take that as you will.


 
  Have you tried Foobar2000? And does the newest JRiver version work ok? I want to try it again.


----------



## Tony1110

I was warned by the previous owner of my Conductor that the Tenor chip was the weak link in its chain, but aside from not being recognised by my laptop when I first got it, I've had no issues whatsoever. The connectivity issue turned out to be a dodgy USB cable. I use Windows 8 on a new-ish laptop with the latest firmware from Burson's website. I think the problems some are experiencing could be computer related rather than a fault with the Tenor chip. It's one of the most hassle-free USB implementations I've used. And yes, JRiver with the Conductor's ASIO plugin works perfectly.

And I take back my earlier post about the SQ via the USB connection not being up the standard of my CD player. That was remedied by altering a few settings in JRiver.

 It must sound absolutely fantastic with a good SPDIF converter like the Audiophilleo


----------



## Yoga

Edit: whoops - forgot to install drivers. All good, this thing is amazing.


----------



## germay0653

tony1110 said:


> I was warned by the previous owner of my Conductor that the Tenor chip was the weak link in its chain, but aside from not being recognised by my laptop when I first got it, I've had no issues whatsoever. The connectivity issue turned out to be a dodgy USB cable. I use Windows 8 on a new-ish laptop with the latest firmware from Burson's website. I think the problems some are experiencing could be computer related rather than a fault with the Tenor chip. It's one of the most hassle-free USB implementations I've used. And yes, JRiver with the Conductor's ASIO plugin works perfectly.
> 
> And I take back my earlier post about the SQ via the USB connection not being up the standard of my CD player. That was remedied by altering a few settings in JRiver.
> 
> It must sound absolutely fantastic with a good SPDIF converter like the Audiophilleo



 
 It's not the Tenor chip (hardware) but rather the Tenor USB driver (software) that is the problem. Burson is aware of the problem and is working to get it resolved.


----------



## Tony1110

germay0653 said:


> It's not the Tenor chip (hardware) but rather the Tenor USB driver (software) that is the problem. Burson is aware of the problem and is working to get it resolved.




Yeah, you're right


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Yeah, you're right


 
  The problem is with the drivers from Tenor from my understanding.
   
  Guys, did anybody notice a change in Burson Conductor's specs on their website?
   
   


> Output power: 4W at 8 Ohms


 
   
  I remember it to be 4W at 16 Ohms.
   
  Actually I found a message that I sent them on Facebook asking them something about the output power, where I copy pasted this from their website, a few months ago : 
   


> Output power: 4W at 16 Ohms


 
   
  The measurements on innerfidelity shows that the "old" measurements that I know are closer to the truth :
   
http://www.bursonaudio.com/Summary_Soloist_Innerfidelity.html


----------



## In Over My Head

Wasn't it originally rated 4W @ 32Ohms?
   
  Whatever it is, it is more than sufficient to power the LCD-2.
   
  I think this is my endgame PC rig (however I may get HD-800 down the track). Whilst I haven't a great deal of headphone experience, I am not convinced that audio can get _that_ much better without massive diminishing returns.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





in over my head said:


> Wasn't it originally rated 4W @ 32Ohms?
> 
> Whatever it is, it is more than sufficient to power the LCD-2.
> 
> I think this is my endgame PC rig (however I may get HD-800 down the track). Whilst I haven't a great deal of headphone experience, I am not convinced that audio can get _that_ much better without massive diminishing returns.


 
  It was rated @16 Ohms in the specs, I am sure of that. It has 1.28W at 50 Ohms and LCD2 need > 1W to be at it's full from my knowledge. And it is ok from innerfidelity's measurements as it turned out to have 2.2 @ 32..
   
  About the diminished returns...I had the same theory until recent events .... :|


----------



## Tony1110

They've released a pared down Conductor. Wonder if the new specs have anything to do with that.


----------



## citraian

Don't think so


----------



## driver 8

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Have you tried Foobar2000? And does the newest JRiver version work ok? I want to try it again.


 

 I don't have foobar, but the version of J-River I have now (not the fancy new one you have to pay extra for) works fine. 
   
   
  I don't think the problems I've experienced are computer related since I've owned several USB audio devices and the Tenor's unique in all its problems.  IDK, maybe mine's just defective.  I'd send it back, but I'm pretty happy just using an external USB -> SPDIF for the improved SQ anyways.


----------



## Tony1110

I paid for JRiver last week. They've just sent me an email to say that I can now download JRiver 19 free of charge. Don't know if I want to as it might mess up everything I have in place.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> I just paid for JRiver last week. They've just sent me an email to say that I can now download JRiver 19 free of charge. *Don't know if I want to as it might mess up everything I have in place.*


 
   
  It wont.  The only thing that pissed me off was I had to re analyze my entire library, because of the new way they do the replay gain or something.  Took two days,,


----------



## germay0653

Just a note to everyone that I just tested out the SL1793 DAC PCB for use with the Conductor and the results were excellent.  It's detailed but not quite as much, specifically with transients, as the SABRE32 PCB. It's very smooth, musical, non-fatiguing and analog like.  It's an alternative for those of you who feel the ESS SABRE32 chip is too analytical and depending on your source and source material could be more pleasurable.  It's very easy to swap out.  Just remove the top cover, remove the four screws securing the DAC PCB and lift the PCB straight up and out.  Just reverse the order to put either board back in.  Just make sure the unit is powered off before doing any of the swapping.


----------



## securitybunny

Just received my Hydra X and connected it to the Conductor. However, every audio source I play, the conductor makes a clicking sound from the unit. This can in some cases skip the first few seconds of whatever is playing. Is there any fix to stop the conductor from clicking?


----------



## citraian

securitybunny said:


> Just received my Hydra X and connected it to the Conductor. However, every audio source I play, the conductor makes a clicking sound from the unit. This can in some cases skip the first few seconds of whatever is playing. Is there any fix to stop the conductor from clicking?




Unfortunately no. I get the same clicking too but no skipping.


----------



## boirefish

Just received my unit. Zero burn in and listening at the moment. I can already hear distinct superiority to the NFB10SE I run on balanced. Can't wait to hear this baby after 100-200 hours of burn in


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Just a note to everyone that I just tested out the SL1793 DAC PCB for use with the Conductor and the results were excellent.  It's detailed but not quite as much, specifically with transients, as the SABRE32 PCB. It's very smooth, musical, non-fatiguing and analog like.  It's an alternative for those of you who feel the ESS SABRE32 chip is too analytical and depending on your source and source material could be more pleasurable.  It's very easy to swap out.  Just remove the top cover, remove the four screws securing the DAC PCB and lift the PCB straight up and out.  Just reverse the order to put either board back in.  Just make sure the unit is powered off before doing any of the swapping.


 
  Received mine too yesterday. I am going to test it soon


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Just a note to everyone that I just tested out the SL1793 DAC PCB for use with the Conductor and the results were excellent.  It's detailed but not quite as much, specifically with transients, as the SABRE32 PCB. It's very smooth, musical, non-fatiguing and analog like.  It's an alternative for those of you who feel the ESS SABRE32 chip is too analytical and depending on your source and source material could be more pleasurable.  It's very easy to swap out.  Just remove the top cover, remove the four screws securing the DAC PCB and lift the PCB straight up and out.  Just reverse the order to put either board back in.  Just make sure the unit is powered off before doing any of the swapping.


 

 In case anyone missed that, Mike did comparison of both DAC boards on Conductor a while back
 Burson Conductor ESS9018 vs PCM1793


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> In case anyone missed that, Mike did comparison of both DAC boards on Conductor a while back
> Burson Conductor ESS9018 vs PCM1793


 
  Read it a long time ago. Interesting thoughts but can't wait to hear it on my own.


----------



## securitybunny

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Read it a long time ago. Interesting thoughts but can't wait to hear it on my own.


 
  I'm interested in your impressions. Please let me know how it sounds. I may pick up the PCM1793 myself if it is an improvement over what is currently in the conductor, ESS9018.


----------



## In Over My Head

I have to maintain the diminishing returns position at least until my wallet recovers Whilst I don't doubt that improvements can be found, I am currently more than content with the LCD-2/ Conductor rig. After a solid month of listening for at least 3 hours per day, it continues to allow music to take over and blow my mind on a regular basis.
   
  Dan, I would like to thank you for influencing my decision to get this rig, via your Journey. Your combination of descriptive writing and emotive imagery is very clever and compelling.
   
  However, my wallet will not allow me to read any more of your Journey


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





in over my head said:


> I have to maintain the diminishing returns position at least until my wallet recovers Whilst I don't doubt that improvements can be found, I am currently more than content with the LCD-2/ Conductor rig. After a solid month of listening for at least 3 hours per day, it continues to allow music to take over and blow my mind on a regular basis.
> 
> Dan, I would like to thank you for influencing my decision to get this rig, via your Journey. Your combination of descriptive writing and emotive imagery is very clever and compelling.
> 
> However, my wallet will not allow me to read any more of your Journey


 
  I am really happy you like your rig . Thank you for reading and trusting "The Journey"  
   
  Don't get me wrong, I have Conductor too  . I still love it, and still think of it as a wonderful peace of gear, the best combo at that price (still haven't listened to a better solid state amp or found a dac to be better than it and not being at least 2x conductor's price).
   
  What ruined my diminished returns theory is the Msb Analog Dac, which will remain a nice dream for now, as it is expensive as a car here )


----------



## In Over My Head

I couldn't help myself, I had to google the Msb Analog Dac. Wow!!! This hobby could get very expensive.
   
  I am intrigued by the ability to swap out the conductor DAC. I wasn't aware that the Conductor was upgradable (even if it appears a side-grade, if not down-grade). If Burson created a DSD card, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





in over my head said:


> I couldn't help myself, I had to google the Msb Analog Dac. Wow!!! This hobby could get very expensive.
> 
> I am intrigued by the ability to swap out the conductor DAC. I wasn't aware that the Conductor was upgradable (even if it appears a side-grade, if not down-grade). If Burson created a DSD card, I would definitely be interested.


 
  I will write about the dac swap soon, with pictures and how to do it.


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I will write about the dac swap soon, with pictures and how to do it.


 
  interesting.....


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I will write about the dac swap soon, with pictures and how to do it.


 
  Who make's this swap in dac? Price?  It sounds to me that you may give up some detail for a smoother sound. Not that I'm against a new swap in dac but I would be against one that is not better than the old one in every way.


----------



## germay0653

rubytiger said:


> Who make's this swap in dac? Price?  It sounds to me that you may give up some detail for a smoother sound. Not that I'm against a new swap in dac but I would be against one that is not better than the old one in every way.



 
 Which is better is subjective. Some like a lush analog over a detailed analytical sound. I, personally, prefer the Sabre32's detail more. What's nice is that Burson now offers both for all Conductor, 2W and 4W, versions. $250USD for the PCM1793 and $350USD for the Sabre32 9018.


----------



## RubyTiger

Or you could have both with the pcx upgrade but that cost's a lot more. Still, it's not perfect by any means so please keep up the good work and research. Also, is it just me or does it seem that Burson is trying to cater to a different audience? That's nice for them but I look for continued research in better performance, not a cheaper product. (I will probably get flamed for this.)


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Or you could have both with the pcx upgrade but that cost's a lot more. Still, it's not perfect by any means so please keep up the good work and research. Also, is it just me or does it seem that Burson is trying to cater to a different audience? That's nice for them but I look for continued research in better performance, not a cheaper product. (I will probably get flamed for this.)


 
  I heard that they are preparing some upgrades soon  . I feel what you are saying, I am also looking forward for improvements, but it is nice that people have now a choice for the sound signature.


----------



## Tony1110

Does anybody know whether having the Conductor upgraded would mean shipping it back to Australia to have the work done? I know I've already asked but no-one answered


----------



## Tony1110

I don't mean the swapping out of DAC chips. I'm referring to the signature upgrade somebody mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> I don't mean the swapping out of DAC chips. I'm referring to the signature upgrade somebody mentioned earlier in the thread.


 

 I believe the signature upgrade, you're referring to, is performed by PartsconneXion of Canada.  To my knowledge, Burson does not have such an upgrade.


----------



## Tony1110

Okay, thanks. Please forgive all the questions. The first I'd heard of the signature upgrade was when it was mentioned in this thread. Couldn't find any info on the Burson website and that explains why


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Okay, thanks. Please forgive all the questions. The first I'd heard of the signature upgrade was when it was mentioned in this thread. Couldn't find any info on the Burson website and that explains why


 
  Burson may soon have upgrades of their own


----------



## Tony1110

Hmm. My Conductor will not be doing a 26,000 mile round trip unless it's a pretty great upgrade


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Hmm. My Conductor will not be doing a 26,000 mile round trip unless it's a pretty great upgrade


 
  I am hoping it could be done with the help of the local distributor or something.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I am hoping it could be done with the help of the local distributor or something.


 

 Sounds like you might know way more than you can spit out here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Mine just shipped btw, will do some comparison against Chord DAC64 and GS-1 with upgraded modules, it's not meant as a replacement for those, more for my lesser office setup, but who knows how it will turn out.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Sounds like you might know way more than you can spit out here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wait, you mean you have the Conductor for your lesser office setup? I use a fiio e17 and Martin Logan Mikros 90 for that ))). Conductor is my full setup at home  . You might upgrade Conductor's status after the 100h burn in.  . I am curious what your impressions are compared to dac64 and GS-1.


----------



## FredrikT92

Do you guys use ASIO with the conductor?
  With the Burson control panel it says ASIO CPL, so I guess I should use ASIO in the software?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





fredrikt92 said:


> Do you guys use ASIO with the conductor?
> With the Burson control panel it says ASIO CPL, so I guess I should use ASIO in the software?


 
  I usually use ASIO with any device if I can


----------



## RubyTiger

Here's a question I have been wanting to ask forever - In Windows 7 programs, there is Burson Audio USB Dac Asyn. I click on it and get Burson Audio USB Dac Control Panel (Galaxy Far East). I click this and see - Asio Driver Status - Non Active and Stop. Below that is ASIO Buffer Size - Auto Adjustment has an arrow and the #12032 - And beneath is Bits Per Sample, 16bits and mine is checked at 24bits. I have left this alone but what is it for??


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





rubytiger said:


> Here's a question I have been wanting to ask forever - In Windows 7 programs, there is Burson Audio USB Dac Asyn. I click on it and get Burson Audio USB Dac Control Panel (Galaxy Far East). I click this and see - Asio Driver Status - Non Active and Stop. Below that is ASIO Buffer Size - Auto Adjustment has an arrow and the #12032 - And beneath is Bits Per Sample, 16bits and mine is checked at 24bits. I have left this alone but what is it for??


 
  Me to with Vista its like that its checked at 24 bits but below that this is written  it says its at 16 bits altought 24 bits is checked and on the player (Musicbee)Asio is used and its says 16 bits but i cant change it to 24 bits can only ajust latency.Dont understand either!


----------



## Krzys

*TL;DR:* music plays at max volume, and volume knob/input selectors do nothing.
   
*Fixed !* for anyone searching the forum for the same symptoms, the cables that link the volume knob and input buttons where simply disconnected. Opening the top and plugging them back fixed everything.
   
  --
   
  My apologies if the question as already been asked/answered, but I did not find anything using the search tool.
   
  I received my Conductor this morning, and when switched on, I only have the blue power led that is active. The input and gain selection indicators are not lit up, and the switches do nothing at all. 
   
  After installing the drivers on Windows, I can hear the music perfectly fine, BUT the volume knob does absolutely nothing. The volume is controlled by the OS, but if I turn the volume knob from 0 to the max, the volume does not change at all, and is only influenced by the OS mixer settings. And also at the same time, the input/gain indicators are still off and do not react to my commands.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have plugged in the conductor to my Mac at home, installed the drivers, and have exactly the same symptoms. Also, in OSX the device is seen as 'Burson Audio USB DAC' and with the mention "The selected device has no outputs controls". Also, the master volume control on the OS is greyed out, and I can only lower the volume in my player (otherwise the sound level is very high coming out of my cans)
   
  I have tried switching to the TOS link using an optical cable, but I'm not able to select that input on the front panel because the buttons do not react. If I do a sound test in the OS, i just hear very loud statics but nothing else. I tried with or without the USB cable plugged in.
   
  I've had a Burson 160D plugged to the same computers for a while now, and the volume knob does do its job, and it is also seen as a "Buron Audio USB DAC" but on that device I can control the volume ...
   
  I spent all day on the windows computer trying different settings/programs/incantations, but to avail.
   
  Does anyone have any idea?
   
  So to sum up:
  - I have installed the drivers from the burson.com website, rebooted. On Windows and on Mac
  - As soon as I start playing music, I hear a clic and the music plays fine, except at maximum volume
  - The volume knob on the burson has absolutely no influence on the sound level
  - The input and gain leds are all off, and their respective buttons do absolutely nothing.
  - I only hear a clic and music when I start playing something in iTunes, foobar or VLC. No clic when switching on, or pressing the input buttons
  - A burson 160D connected on the same computer does work fine, with volume and input being responsive...
  - Using the OS to lower the volume, the sound quality is absolutely fine.


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> Me to with Vista its like that its checked at 24 bits but below that this is written  it says its at 16 bits altought 24 bits is checked and on the player (Musicbee)Asio is used and its says 16 bits but i cant change it to 24 bits can only ajust latency.Dont understand either!


 
  They're definitely different settings so maybe someone can help??


----------



## FredrikT92

I'm currently experience some issues myself, not sure if its software problem or hardware problem.
  When I started to use ASIO, suddenly the music/sound stops working and I have to turn the PC off or change to Wasapi for it to work. 
  Is this the famous USB bug with the conductor?


----------



## RubyTiger

Quote: 





krzys said:


> TL;DR: music plays at max volume, and volume knob/input selectors do nothing.
> 
> My apologies if the question as already been asked/answered, but I did not find anything using the search tool.
> 
> ...


 
  From what you describe in my opinion it's a defective unit. Are you sure the ac switch on the back is in the right position? I would be in contact with the vendor and ask for a replacement asap.


----------



## Krzys

Yes it is in 230V (correct position). Also, I just realized that if i shake the amp lightly, I can hear something like a cable jigging near the front panel right where the input/gain buttons are located. My guess is that the cables the hook up these to the main board must have been unplugged during travel or something, and so the main board must be thinking that the volume knob is at the maximum position... that would explain the volume at max and buttons unresponsive. And probably the default input is USB so that's how I'm hearing sound ...
   
  Do you guys know of a way to make the amp auto switch to TOS optical link, without touching the buttons ?
   
  I could open the amp and fix it in 2 seconds, but I don't have the correct sized tool for the screw (looks like Torx ?) and also don't want to void the warranty if it's something worse than that :/
   
  My luck must have ran out at one point, i guess ... :,(


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I have just installed the new 1793 DAC pcb from Burson. 
   
   
  I love the new sound signature very much. Review soon, but overall I agree with Mike (headfonia).


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





krzys said:


> Yes it is in 230V (correct position). Also, I just realized that if i shake the amp lightly, I can hear something like a cable jigging near the front panel right where the input/gain buttons are located. My guess is that the cables the hook up these to the main board must have been unplugged during travel or something, and so the main board must be thinking that the volume knob is at the maximum position... that would explain the volume at max and buttons unresponsive. And probably the default input is USB so that's how I'm hearing sound ...
> 
> Do you guys know of a way to make the amp auto switch to TOS optical link, without touching the buttons ?
> 
> ...


 

 The cable that attaches to the volume control may have come off.  If you're comfortable doing this, open the top cover by removing the four hex screws, you can use a hex tool, and lifting the cover up and off and check for that loose cable your hearing.  It's gray in color with two smaller wires coming out of it to a white two pin connector that plugs into the back of the volume control.


----------



## securitybunny

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> I have just installed the new 1793 DAC pcb from Burson.
> 
> 
> I love the new sound signature very much. Review soon, but overall I agree with Mike (headfonia).


 
  Before the proper review is posted, I'd like to know your opinion before I pick one up myself. Better than the ESS dac chip in the stock conductor?


----------



## citraian

Not better, different


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Not better, different


 
  Traian is right. Both presentations are good.
   
  These are my first thoughts:
   
  The pcm has bigger soundstage, more air between the istruments, the sound is a little more relaxed, the positioning seems a little better.
   
  The sabre has more energy, more details, better transient response, deeper and punchier bass.
   
  With lcd2 I seem to like the pcm more because it opens them up quite nice.
   
  With HD800 i think i like the sabre version, because it gives more bass, punch and tactility to it.
   
  Bare it mind that these are my first impressions, and they might change a little during proper testing.


----------



## Krzys

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> The cable that attaches to the volume control may have come off.  If you're comfortable doing this, open the top cover by removing the four hex screws, you can use a hex tool, and lifting the cover up and off and check for that loose cable your hearing.  It's gray in color with two smaller wires coming out of it to a white two pin connector that plugs into the back of the volume control.


 
   
  On that picture (http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/burson10/open.png) I see two cables, one coming from the volume knob, and another one from the bottom left that looks like the cables for the LEDs and buttons... Either both got disconnected (?) or maybe someone forgot to plug them in during manufacturing ?
   
  Either way, thanks for tip, I'll try to open it and look inside. I will have to buy a set of hex screwdrivers because the ones I have are too small.
  
*Edit:*
   
  Well yes after opening the top, both cables are indeed disconnected. And it doesn't look like they snapped during transport, it clearly looks like someone forgot to plug them because they were neatly tucked on the side... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway after connecting them both, now everything works perfectly !!!!
   
  Thanks for the help


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





krzys said:


> On that picture (http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/burson10/open.png) I see two cables, one coming from the volume knob, and another one from the bottom left that looks like the cables for the LEDs and buttons... Either both got disconnected (?) or maybe someone forgot to plug them in during manufacturing ?
> 
> Either way, thanks for tip, I'll try to open it and look inside. I will have to buy a set of hex screwdrivers because the ones I have are too small.
> 
> ...


 

 Now you can sit back and enjoy the music!


----------



## fschelle

Quote: 





1809rob said:


> Hi i'm new to head fi. long time audiophile. i have conductor, dynaudio 110a, akg 701s, sony c555es sacd/cd, onkyo nd-s1 ipod transport tos to conductor, sony is coaxial to conductor. windows vista -usb. i'm having a problem with coaxial. if onkyo is turned on coaxial won't lock on signal. if turn toslink source off/on/off conductor locks on coaxial as long as toslink source is off.  has anybody else had a problem? anybody running a coaxial and toslink source? love my conductor, this is strange.


 
  I have the same problem (a relais is klicking on/off) connecting the Burson Conductor with a pro-ject CD Box S via coaxial. The pro-ject hasn't a toslink. With a Creek Evolution CD player it doesn't work at all via coax.  Only if I use parallel a toslink cable, the creek and the conductor are working. Doesn't matter if I switch to "T" or "C" on the Burson. Verz strange. Someone knows a solution? I like to use the use the pro-ject CD Box as transporter to the Burson,


----------



## Mediahound

fschelle said:


> I have the same problem (a relais is klicking on/off) connecting the Burson Conductor with a pro-ject CD Box S via coaxial. The pro-ject hasn't a toslink. With a Creek Evolution CD player it doesn't work at all via coax.  Only if I use parallel a toslink cable, the creek and the conductor are working. Doesn't matter if I switch to "T" or "C" on the Burson. Verz strange. Someone knows a solution? I like to use the use the pro-ject CD Box as transporter to the Burson,




Same issue here. I thought it was the Pro-Ject CD Box because other digial coaxial devices I tried worked fine.


----------



## RubyTiger

Let me add mine too. If I go straight to usb my Burson will just click and click. If I play music from my cd player via coaxial for 10-15 minutes first and then switch to usb no problem. Weird but it works like that.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Guys, here are my impressions on the new Burson 1793 DAC PCB .


----------



## Krzys

Was there a recent redesign of the Conductor's main board ? When I compare mine with the pictures I can find online, there are slight differences:
   
  The volume knob and front panel seems to connect on the top of the MB (both these cables where disconnected when I received the amp)

  http://imgur.com/QZViuoi
   
  And also, the DAC board seems to be the same design as the SL 9018 (http://bursonaudio.com/Burson_Conductor_SL9018.html)

  http://imgur.com/9b7R20v
   
  At first I thought I got the wrong DAC but it can be seen in the Conductor product page (in the carousel, pictures 2, 3 and 6)....
   
  I do have the two analog input, and dac/preamp outputs ...


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





krzys said:


> Was there a recent redesign of the Conductor's main board ? When I compare mine with the pictures I can find online, there are slight differences:
> 
> The volume knob and front panel seems to connect on the top of the MB (both these cables where disconnected when I received the amp)
> 
> ...


 

 It does indeed look like the layout of the main board has changed.  Both of those cables come from the back of my main board.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





krzys said:


> Was there a recent redesign of the Conductor's main board ? When I compare mine with the pictures I can find online, there are slight differences:
> 
> The volume knob and front panel seems to connect on the top of the MB (both these cables where disconnected when I received the amp)
> 
> ...


 
  You have the Sabre32 dac. All Burson Conductors (not sl) come with that DAC.
   
  I don't know about any changes in design.
   
  My conductor looks the same as yours:
   

   
  The angle from the last pictures is misleading, as the volume  is not on top.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





krzys said:


> And also, the DAC board seems to be the same design as the SL 9018 (http://bursonaudio.com/Burson_Conductor_SL9018.html)


 
  Because SL 9018 uses same DAC as non SL Conductor, only SL 1793 is based on PCM DAC. I know, the Conductor lineup is getting confusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  This is PCM DAC for reference

   
  And Sabre


----------



## fschelle

I have just bought the M1CDT from Musical Fidelity. Hope that will work. The Burson Coax seems to me very sensitive.


----------



## Gustavo

Which multimedia transport with digital coax output can achieve sound results comparable with audiophilleo? If I don't plan to use the PC as player which would be the best alternative?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Got mine yesterday.
  Quite surprised that it's that big, much bigger than Headamp GS-1, build quality also lagging behind Justin's.
  USB driver is a mess, using Win7 64bit. Worked after install but after reboot computer plain refused to recognize the device, had to uninstall and install drivers back, reboot multiple times, recycle power on Burson couple of times before it came back to life. Phew, thought USB receiver quit.
  I don't see ASIO driver in foobar2000, only KS and WASAPI. Burson Audio ASIO Control Panel shows driver status Non-Active/Stop. How this thing actually work, no documentation whatsoever?
  RCA connectors on mine are plain white, not gold plated as on all the pictures I saw on the net. This is brand new batch from Australia. Did they make another cost cutting change?
   
  Now on the sound. USB is nothing to write home about, gets better with iUSB Power. Overall sounded digital and raspy out of the box, even with coax, but I believe it smoothed out after proper warm up and some burn in.
   
  Quick impressions using iFi iLink USB/SPDIF converter against Chord DAC64/GS-1 with new modules.
  They are actually pretty close but off the bat sounds that Headamp/Chord DAC64 combo has an edge over Burson.
  - Chord - More expansive soundstage, 3-D like precise positioning. On Burson things get busy at times, competing for attention in smaller space, essentially not as great at instruments separation.
  - Chord - Sounds more laid back, vs closed in, immediate presentation of Burson
  - Chord - More analogue, fluid sound, Burson still has a hint of digital harshness.
   
  Need more headtime and burn in to confirm my initial findings.
   
  EDIT: Almost forgot to mention how crappy and stiff the Burson DACT is in comparison to DACT on GS-1.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Got mine yesterday.
> Quite surprised that it's that big, much bigger than Headamp GS-1, build quality also lagging behind Justin's.
> USB driver is a mess, using Win7 64bit. Worked after install but after reboot computer plain refused to recognize the device, had to uninstall and install drivers back, reboot multiple times, recycle power on Burson couple of times before it came back to life. Phew, thought USB receiver quit.
> I don't see ASIO driver in foobar2000, only KS and WASAPI. Burson Audio ASIO Control Panel shows driver status Non-Active/Stop. How this thing actually work, no documentation whatsoever?
> ...


 
  Hang in there. Burson starts to shine after 80h of burn in. 
   
  Another thing, to get the best out of it, you must get a good usb interface like ap2, puc2, hydra-x. It takes the dac to another level. Much better than the usb input.
   
  Edit...ah ifi usb might do just that. Never heard it. Is it a big difference with it than the usb input from burson?


----------



## BobJS

I was dead set on returning mine after I listened to it out of box until someone here convinced me to give it time to burn in.  I've never seen such a radical example of how much difference burn-in can make.  I can't see any reason to ever part with it now.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Hang in there. Burson starts to shine after 80h of burn in.
> 
> Another thing, to get the best out of it, you must get a good usb interface like ap2, puc2, hydra-x. It takes the dac to another level. Much better than the usb input.
> 
> Edit...ah ifi usb might do just that. Never heard it. Is it a big difference with it than the usb input from burson?


 

 It's iUSB with iLink combo. Based on some reports it outperforms AP and W4S uLink, haven't used those to vouch, but it definitely outshines HiFace2.
  Any ideas on how to enable ASIO?
  Also are RCA connectors supposed to be gold plated?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> It's iUSB with iLink combo. Based on some reports it outperforms AP and W4S uLink, haven't used those to vouch, but it definitely outshines HiFace2.
> Any ideas on how to enable ASIO?
> Also are RCA connectors supposed to be gold plated?


 
  Have you installed asio for foobar first? After you install this component and the drivers from burson you should see burson asio in output.
   
  I don't think it is a must for the rca connectors to be gold plated.
   
  About the ifi, after you let the burson burn in, try the usb input directly instead of ifi + coax. There should be a big difference between the two.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Have you installed asio for foobar first? After you install this component and the drivers from burson you should see burson asio in output.
> 
> I don't think it is a must for the rca connectors to be gold plated.
> 
> About the ifi, after you let the burson burn in, try the usb input directly instead of ifi + coax. There should be a big difference between the two.


 

 Yes, I have asio component installed. Can use both HiFace2 and iLink in ASIO mode, Burson just plain refuses to show up there.
  Plus Burson ASIO CPL shows Non-Active in driver status, which makes me think that it's not foobar2000 related, more like a system issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've been using the latest Tenor driver from Burson site, btw.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Yes, I have asio component installed. Can use both HiFace2 and iLink in ASIO mode, Burson just plain refuses to show up there.
> Plus Burson ASIO CPL shows Non-Active in driver status, which makes me think that it's not foobar2000 related, more like a system issue.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  i use Musicbee and it said the same thing  i had 24 bit tick off and it always showed 16 bits in the Burson acp at the bottom and in asio panel in the player it said 16 bits and i coulndt change it . the last time i checked that was a couple days ago i check now and at the bottom in the Burson asio acp is says 24 bits like its suppose to and since i got the Conductor it showed 16 bits i dont now how that happened!


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Yes, I have asio component installed. Can use both HiFace2 and iLink in ASIO mode, Burson just plain refuses to show up there.
> Plus Burson ASIO CPL shows Non-Active in driver status, which makes me think that it's not foobar2000 related, more like a system issue.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is weird. Never encountered that problem. Did you install the right drivers (x86/x64)? What windows are you on?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> That is weird. Never encountered that problem. Did you install the right drivers (x86/x64)? What windows are you on?


 

 Win7 x64, I've tried using executable from the root of install folder and then one from x64 folder. None worked.
  I've used driver from here http://bursonaudio.com/Downloads.html
  v1.002.01
   
  I can only think that there is some conflict with TheSycon ASIO drivers I use for iLink and HiFace2. I'll try to wipe them out to see if that helps. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Cleaned up TheSycon drivers, reinstalled Burson's, still no ASIO in foobar2000.
   
  But found this http://jplay.eu/forum/jplay/burson-conductor/
   
  Quote: 





> if Burson ASIO is not recognized then i suspect you are running 64bit Windows and Burson supplies only 32bit ASIO driver…
> you can check by opening regedit and looking at HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ASIO key: if you do NOT see Burson there but see it under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\ASIO then driver is only 32bit…


 
   
  Checked regedit and indeed, Burson ASIO is only available under Wow6432, and I had "Use 64-bit ASIO drivers" option checked in foobar, unchecked, restarted foobar and viola ASIO Burson Async in the list.
   
  Not sure though if the result was worth the trouble. LOL.


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Hang in there. Burson starts to shine after 80h of burn in.
> 
> Another thing, to get the best out of it, you must get a good usb interface like ap2, puc2, hydra-x. It takes the dac to another level. Much better than the usb input.
> 
> Edit...ah ifi usb might do just that. Never heard it. Is it a big difference with it than the usb input from burson?


 

 Dan,
   
  Have you had the opportunity to use and listen to the PUC 2 in you setup?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote: 





dan.gheorghe said:


> Have you installed asio for foobar first? After you install this component and the drivers from burson you should see burson asio in output.
> 
> I don't think it is a must for the rca connectors to be gold plated.
> 
> About the ifi, after you let the burson burn in, try the usb input directly instead of ifi + coax. There should be a big difference between the two.


 
   
  Quick update after some burn in:
  - Straight USB with Burson ASIO - sounds the worst, kids don't try this at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  - Burson USB with iUSB Power between computer and Conductor - things get up a notch or two, blacker background, more space, details are easily picked out
  - Burson Coax with iUSP Power + iLink USB/SPDIF converter - the best out of three, much more noticeable improvement than just throwing in iUSB Power. Sounds much cleaner and the least digital. Not bad at all. (I need to buy second iLink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  Now, back to Chord DAC64 with GS-1 fed by iLink with iUSB. Sad face, this combo still owns Burson, much more fluid and relaxed presentation with lots of microdetails. Burson sounds unrefined, a bit flat, closed in, and more in your face in comparison.
  Reminds me of T1 vs. HD800. (not to the same extent of course).
  Oh well, guess it's fine for its originally intended purpose - office rig, still not sure.
  Anyone interested in brand new Conductor at a good discount, Burson warranty is fully transferable, btw? PM me.


----------



## citraian

Let it burn in


----------



## Tony1110

I have an AP2 arriving tomorrow. I'm hoping to hear a big improvement over USB.


----------



## citraian

Don't get your hopes DOWN!


----------



## Tony1110

That good eh?


----------



## citraian

If it compares to Hydra like I heard it does then... yeap, you will be extremely satisfied  Make to also have a good coaxial cable for it.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





germay0653 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Have you had the opportunity to use and listen to the PUC 2 in you setup?


 
  No, but I trust negura when he says it is very good!


----------



## Tony1110

Got one of them coming too. The same one as yours I believe.


----------



## Tony1110

dan.gheorghe said:


> No, but I trust negura when he says it is very good!




If it persuaded Negura to part with his AP2 it must be good - especially when you consider the DAC he uses. That man is on a real quest.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> If it persuaded Negura to part with his AP2 it must be good - especially when you consider the DAC he uses. That man is on a real quest.


 
   
) He really is. I remember when a little over a year ago he had aune t1 and hd650 (look at this profile and progress...joined headfi in january 2013   ) and I was persuading him to get lcd2 and soloist/conductor )). In 3 months he reached my level also going through beyer t1, vioelectric v200..etc . 
   
  I trust his opinions as we kind of reach the same conclusions on gear we both owned and he does very thorough testing. Now I am trying to follow his lead but...my wallet says no ...but soon....


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Got one of them coming too. The same one as yours I believe.


 
  the AP2 will connect directly to the coax input....the best wire is no wire


----------



## negura

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> If it persuaded Negura to part with his AP2 it must be good - especially when you consider the DAC he uses. That man is on a real quest.


 
   
  I am waiting for a good AES cable (and burn-in) for the PUC2 before making the final impression on the PUC2. This will be the DH Labs D-110. At the moment the PUC2 is a bit better than the AP2, but it's close. It's a very different presentation and they each have their strengths. There are things the AP2 does better. One of them is deeper extended bass. This is with some further changes I have made to the system for this comparison. I am using the IFI Gemini dual A USB cable and a linear regulated power supply for USB power. Both of the AP2 and PUC2 have scaled with these additions. I was a bit surprised by the AP2 scaling so well, so there was a lot of back and forth.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





philo50 said:


> the AP2 will connect directly to the coax input....the best wire is no wire


 
   
  It always has a wire. That 4cm adapter is a bad wire at that. It was when I was owning the Hydra that I bought a good quality SPDIF cable and only out of curiosity I connected the AP2 to it. Significant difference and improvement. 
   
  Another marketing ploy debunked as far as I am concerned. Funny enough nobody probably reviews the AP2 with a good SPDIF cable for this reason. And it does getter better than that.


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





negura said:


> It always has a wire. That 4cm adapter is a bad wire at that. It was when I was owning the Hydra that I bought a good quality SPDIF cable and only out of curiosity I connected the AP2 to it. Significant difference and improvement.


 
  that is interesting.....


----------



## Tony1110

negura said:


> I am waiting for a good AES cable (and burn-in) for the PUC2 before making the final impression on the PUC2. This will be the DH Labs D-110. At the moment the PUC2 is a bit better than the AP2, but it's close. It's a very different presentation and they each have their strengths. There are things the AP2 does better. One of them is deeper extended bass. This is with some further changes I have made to the system for this comparison. I am using the IFI Gemini dual A USB cable and a linear regulated power supply for USB power. Both of the AP2 and PUC2 have scaled with these additions. I was a bit surprised by the AP2 scaling so well, so there was a lot of back and forth.




I'm sure AP2 on its own will be sufficient for my needs. My next upgrade won't be interface related; it'll either be the LCD-3 or Fostex TH900. Anybody heard TH900 with Conductor?


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> I'm sure AP2 on its own will be sufficient for my needs. My next upgrade won't be interface related; it'll either be the LCD-3 or Fostex TH900. Anybody heard TH900 with Conductor?


 

 Hi Tony,
   
  I have the Conductor with the TH900 and it's sounds wonderful.  Bass is better controlled, mids and highs are pristine.  I don't hear mids as being recessed like some others have reported but I've only had the Denon AH-D7000 and TH900's in my system and the TH900's are definitely more realistic in portraying what you would hear live.  The synergy between the Conductor and TH900 is great.
   
  Gery


----------



## Tony1110

Thanks Gery. I'm still torn between TH900 and LCD-3, although I'm beginning to think that TH900 might be the ones for me: I don't tend to listen to much audiophile grade jazz or acoustic music. From what I've read they have a fun sound signature and I value enjoyment above strict accuracy. As much as I enjoy LCD-2, they occasionally sound a little...dull. Good to know that TH900 match well with Conductor. With AP2 thrown into the mix, it should be a great little system.


----------



## driver 8

I prefer Conductor -> LCD-3 personally as Conductor -> TH900 has more bass impact than I like.


----------



## germay0653

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> I prefer Conductor -> LCD-3 personally as Conductor -> TH900 has more bass impact than I like.


 

 driver 8 has a point.  On some material, not all though, the TH900 can have a exagerated bass signature but I guess that could be a result of the recording, not the headphones.  I've been to a good deal of live performances and, to me, if the recording is well mastered they're spot on.  If you can use an equalizer you can flatten out the curve for those that overemphasize the low frequencies.


----------



## Tony1110

Another factor which I forgot to mention is that TH900 is almost £600 less expensive than LCD-3 in the UK.


----------



## philo50

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> Another factor which I forgot to mention is that TH900 is almost £600 less expensive than LCD-3 in the UK.


 
  makes it a no-brainer


----------



## Tony1110

philo50 said:


> makes it a no-brainer




It should do


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> It should do


 
  I have reviewed the AG500 power regenerator brought to my attention by negura. My findings are similar to his. 
   
  Good find Razvan!
  I was afraid that i would have the same problems as with the power conditioner I had, but it actually works excellent with Conductor .

 Here is my full review.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





andrew_wot said:


> Quick update after some burn in:
> - Straight USB with Burson ASIO - sounds the worst, kids don't try this at home.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  the GS-1 with the upgraded modules are hard to beat...


----------



## Yoga

Running the Conductor via the VLINK 192 to the Timekeeper, feeding some KEF LS50s.
  
 Amazing sound, and it's not all burnt in yet either.
  
 Only negative - there is a hissing from the speakers when the Conductor and Timekeeper are connected (regardless of the Conductor to Mac connection).


----------



## vegan

Yoga - I'm envious of your Timekeeper 
I use Burson's first power amp (PP-100) with Gallo Stradas (87db) with their TR-3 sub. Using Audirvana, I've been pretty thrilled with the sound.. but always wonder how I can make it that little better. 

Bugger about the hiss. I had a similar problem with the HA-160D. (Using shielded ICs didn't eliminate it). 
But that hasnt been an issue with the Conductor. (I only hear the faintest hiss when the volume is on full on high gain mode (no music playing, obviously))
Hope Team Burson come through with a fix for you. 

If you haven't Audirvana 1.5.5+ (now 1.5.7), I suggest you give it a whirl


----------



## Andrew_WOT

preproman said:


> the GS-1 with the upgraded modules are hard to beat...


 
 True, but the vast difference I hear comes mostly from Chord DAC64.
 Burn in did help some closing the gap between the two but still, I just can't shake off that feeling that one sounds like hi-fi and another, while doesn't sound bad at all, mid-fi at best.
 Next up, lining it up against my office setup - Stello DA100 (AKM based) with Headamp GLite with DPS. Hope Burson outruns this one as this is what it was supposed to replace.


----------



## preproman

andrew_wot said:


> True, but the vast difference I hear comes mostly from Chord DAC64.
> Burn in did help some closing the gap between the two but still, I just can't shake off that feeling that one sounds like hi-fi and another, while doesn't sound bad at all, mid-fi at best.
> Next up, lining it up against my office setup - Stello DA100 (AKM based) with Headamp GLite with DPS. Hope Burson outruns this one as this is what it was supposed to replace.


 
  
 I understand.  However, that's the amp letting the DAC do it's things and staying out the way - Just saying..


----------



## Yoga

vegan said:


> Yoga - I'm envious of your Timekeeper
> I use Burson's first power amp (PP-100) with Gallo Stradas (87db) with their TR-3 sub. Using Audirvana, I've been pretty thrilled with the sound.. but always wonder how I can make it that little better.
> 
> Bugger about the hiss. I had a similar problem with the HA-160D. (Using shielded ICs didn't eliminate it).
> ...


 
  
 It's an excellent piece of kit. Powers the KEFs wonderfully!

 The guys at Burson are on the case, already sent me a couple of things to try.
  
 There's no hiss at all with the Conductor (via LCD-2s or active monitors), it's only when the Conductor and the Timekeeper are connected via RCA. I pull the RCA cables out - no noise whatsoever. I have some better quality (shielded) cables on the way to me, hopefully that will fix it.
  
 I already own Fidelia, but funny you should say that, I purchased Audirvana Plus quite literally seconds before viewing this post :¬)


----------



## securitybunny

SL 1793 pcm dac came in today. I think I much prefer it over the ESS saber chip, even with HD 800s, solely for the reason of no clicking when switching audio sources in coaxial mode!


----------



## citraian

No clicking... Now why didn't Dan tell me that


----------



## dan.gheorghe

citraian said:


> No clicking... Now why didn't Dan tell me that


 
 I didn't notice that. I will test it as soon as I have some time.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Interesting, even M2Tech HiFace2 sounds like a definite improvement over Conductor native USB.
 Flipping between them back and forth right now, both with iUSB Power to minimize noise from PC.
 Kind of surprising, is Tenor that bad?


----------



## Yoga

andrew_wot said:


> Interesting, even M2Tech HiFace2 sounds like a definite improvement over Conductor native USB.
> Flipping between them back and forth right now, both with iUSB Power to minimize noise from PC.
> Kind of surprising, is Tenor that bad?


 
  
 Apparently so. I use this:
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/471-musical-fidelity-v-link-192-usb-s-pdif-converter-review/
  
 Absolute bargain.


----------



## In Over My Head

I actually like the mechanical clicking sound from the unit, it doesn't happen very often, and doesn't come through the phones. It reassures me that something has physically changed when the bit rate changes.


----------



## Yoga

Doesn't bother me either :¬)


----------



## Kiont

Has anybody compared straight optical vs any of the USB SPDIF converters?
  
 I use optical output from my laptop.


----------



## securitybunny

citraian said:


> No clicking... Now why didn't Dan tell me that


 
  
 Here's a snippet from an email response I received from a Burson representative when contacting them about the constant clicking.
  


> 1. This protection rely is only unique to the ESS9018 DAC chip circuit, we also offer a different DAC PCB which uses a different DAC chip and it does not require the rely as you see here: http://bursonaudio.com/1793DAC_PCB.htm
> 
> 2. If you send back your DAC PCB we can manually remove the relay for you on the PCB. That way it will not that the clicking sound any more (we can do this for you free of charge but you will need to cover the basic postage). But it does mean if there is any noise comes from the input end you may hear it from the output.


 
  
 I'm very much enjoying the 1793 PCB because the clicking was quite irritating to me personally. Since I have switched out the chips, I may send the Saber DAC back to have the 'clicking' protection removed.


----------



## the-kraken

I'm curious how many (if any at all) owners of the Conductor/Solist with the stepped attenuator have experienced the below issue. I "borrowed" a conductor from the cable company, and this issue was prominent:
  
  
_The Burson comes with a discrete volume attenuator which in theory is a mechanical switch with 24 different stops, all linked to a different value resistor. Stepped attenuators are agreed by the audiophile community to provide a better quality signal transfer path compared to standard sweeping-taper potentiometers._

_When I compared the Soloist to the HA-160D which is about one year old, there was a problem in the volume control where everytime you move the position of the switch, there would be a loud “pop” noise that’s audible on the headphones. Not very pleasant, and my friend the owner told me that the pop got louder as the amp ages. The first thing I thought of is “bad contacts”. So I took a can of electronic contact cleaner, specially developed for cleaning electrical signal contacts, and I sprayed the attenuator unit with it. Afterwards the pop disappeared completely._


----------



## In Over My Head

No real clicking from the attenuator that is audible through the phones.


----------



## citraian

andrew_wot said:


> Interesting, even M2Tech HiFace2 sounds like a definite improvement over Conductor native USB.
> Flipping between them back and forth right now, both with iUSB Power to minimize noise from PC.
> Kind of surprising, is Tenor that bad?


 
 Hmm, shouldn't be THAT bad. My friend Darku compared the USB with a even pricier M2Tech interface and didn't observe differences (see http://soundnews.ro/2012/11/19/burson-conductor-simplicity-squared/)
  


kiont said:


> Has anybody compared straight optical vs any of the USB SPDIF converters?
> 
> I use optical output from my laptop.


 
 Optical from your laptop should be worse than USB 
  


securitybunny said:


> Here's a snippet from an email response I received from a Burson representative when contacting them about the constant clicking.
> 
> 
> I'm very much enjoying the 1793 PCB because the clicking was quite irritating to me personally. Since I have switched out the chips, I may send the Saber DAC back to have the 'clicking' protection removed.


 
  
 Hmm.. Does this mean that the 1793 PCB has no protection even if it would be better to have one or that it doesn't need a protection?


in over my head said:


> I actually like the mechanical clicking sound from the unit, it doesn't happen very often, and doesn't come through the phones. It reassures me that something has physically changed when the bit rate changes.


 
 With a transport like Hydra it clicks even when you change songs. So it can be a bit annoying.


----------



## Tony1110

Mine clicks now I've added AP2 to my system. Doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## In Over My Head

I'm not sure, but I suspect my conductor might have a very slight channel imbalance. It sometimes seems that vocals are positioned at 12:30, rather than dead center, and the lowest bass frequencies seem to come from the right slightly.
  
 I suspected my hearing, but when I swapped the left and right plugs on the LCD-2's, the effect appeared to be reversed. I'm sure I can hear panning in the low bass region when I've done sweeps but am not confident it is real, as expectation bias could affect my perception. I am also not certain if the balance is off slightly.
  
 The perceived imbalance is very slight, I'm not sure if it is real or in my mind. But it is distracting.
  
 Has anyone else experienced this?
  
 Is it even possible for an amplifier's balance to be off, either completely, or just in certain frequency regions?
  
 Is there any way to objectively check this, and anything I can do to correct it?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

in over my head said:


> I'm not sure, but I suspect my conductor might have a very slight channel imbalance. It sometimes seems that vocals are positioned at 12:30, rather than dead center, and the lowest bass frequencies seem to come from the right slightly.
> 
> I suspected my hearing, but when I swapped the left and right plugs on the LCD-2's, the effect appeared to be reversed. I'm sure I can hear panning in the low bass region when I've done sweeps but am not confident it is real, as expectation bias could affect my perception. I am also not certain if the balance is off slightly.
> 
> ...


 
 I have experienced this once and it freaked me out  a little, then I have found the issue. If you set the volume knob between 2 ticks  this happens, and I can reproduce it every time. For me it happens at 1:30 - 2 , but I have a friend that had it at 12:30.
 Try to move the knob to make sure it is not between 2 ticks.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

kiont said:


> Has anybody compared straight optical vs any of the USB SPDIF converters?
> 
> I use optical output from my laptop.


 
 From my knowledge (someone correct me if i am wrong), the optical output has the clock based on the device that has the optical output, in this case the laptop. The usb async devices have the clock regenerated inside (like burson has), and this reduces the jitter.
  
 Usually the clocks inside laptops, soundcards are not to be relied on.


----------



## MIKELAP

the-kraken said:


> I'm curious how many (if any at all) owners of the Conductor/Solist with the stepped attenuator have experienced the below issue. I "borrowed" a conductor from the cable company, and this issue was prominent:
> 
> 
> _The Burson comes with a discrete volume attenuator which in theory is a mechanical switch with 24 different stops, all linked to a different value resistor. Stepped attenuators are agreed by the audiophile community to provide a better quality signal transfer path compared to standard sweeping-taper potentiometers._
> ...


 
 Had that popping sound also sometimes it got louder  removed the attenuator from amp unscrewded the 2 screw holding it together just enough to get contact cleaner in tighten up reinstall it and voila no more popping noise now that was getting on my nerves !


----------



## In Over My Head

dan.gheorghe said:


> I have experienced this once and it freaked me out  a little, then I have found the issue. If you set the volume knob between 2 ticks  this happens, and I can reproduce it every time. For me it happens at 1:30 - 2 , but I have a friend that had it at 12:30.
> Try to move the knob to make sure it is not between 2 ticks.


 
 Yeah, mine does that too at 11:30, but that isn't the problem I'm trying to describe. When between positions the imbalance is quiet pronounced, but this imbalance seems very subtle. Its mainly noticeable on vocals, and bass. Not sure if it is the amp, but it can't be the cans or my ears. I don't know what it could be. Could be in my head, but I don't think so. Its not always noticeable (some tracks more so than others, but I don't think its because they recorded vocals off center), but its like a thorn in my mind.
  
 Any troubleshooting suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

in over my head said:


> Yeah, mine does that too at 11:30, but that isn't the problem I'm trying to describe. When between positions the imbalance is quiet pronounced, but this imbalance seems very subtle. Its mainly noticeable on vocals, and bass. Not sure if it is the amp, but it can't be the cans or my ears. I don't know what it could be. Could be in my head, but I don't think so. Its not always noticeable (some tracks more so than others, but I don't think its because they recorded vocals off center), but its like a thorn in my mind.
> 
> Any troubleshooting suggestions would be appreciated.


 
 You could try the headphones on the same song on a different amplifier.
  
 Also try to add in foobar - > dsp manager the reverse channel dsp and see if that happens on the other channel.


----------



## In Over My Head

dan.gheorghe said:


> You could try the headphones on the same song on a different amplifier.
> 
> Also try to add in foobar - > dsp manager the reverse channel dsp and see if that happens on the other channel.


 
 Cheers, will give it a go in the morning and report back.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

citraian said:


> Hmm, shouldn't be THAT bad. My friend Darku compared the USB with a even pricier M2Tech interface and didn't observe differences (see http://soundnews.ro/2012/11/19/burson-conductor-simplicity-squared/)
> 
> Optical from your laptop should be worse than USB
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, interesting M2Tech EVO did not provide any improvement?
 Granted it's not XMOS based but I have hard time to believe that little HiFace2 paired with iUSB Power outperforms EVO, but to my ears the difference was clearer than difference against Stello DA100 which I spent the whole day yesterday comparing with Conductor, so tired of switching the cables back and forth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Of course with iLink the difference is almost dramatic.
  
 But in the end it could be just my crappy laptop at work with super noisy and jittery USB.
  
  
 If you check list of Asynchronous USB 2 DACs, there is just a few using Tenor TE8802, including Conductor. Kingwa from Audio GD used to use it too but recently switched to USB32 (and from what I've read on audiogon board for a very good reason)


----------



## germay0653

dan.gheorghe said:


> You could try the headphones on the same song on a different amplifier.
> 
> Also try to add in foobar - > dsp manager the reverse channel dsp and see if that happens on the other channel.



 


It's my understanding that a carbon layer builds, with use, between the contact points and the left and right channels do not wear identically. This build-up over time may be what's causing the popping. I also believe that if you're between the indents, contact points, you're not properly in contact with the resistors and there is some loss in signal.


----------



## the-kraken

citraian said:


> Optical from your laptop should be worse than USB...





In what way? I didn't notice any difference between the two.


----------



## citraian

the-kraken said:


> In what way? I didn't notice any difference between the two.




In the it sounding worse way. If you didn't notice anything you're fine


----------



## the-kraken

Or maybe there isn't the big difference you claim.


----------



## citraian

You just said there is no difference on your setup and I didn't claim otherwise


----------



## BobJS

No difference between pure USB, included cable and optical on my setup either.  None.  Not trying to refute anyone, just adding my data point to the collection.


----------



## RubyTiger

Does Audiophellio use the Burson driver or have it's own? How does that work?


----------



## citraian

It has its own driver. It's practically seen as a DAC by the computer.


----------



## driver 8

^ Yeah, that applies for all of them.  you don't even have to install the USB drivers for your DAC if you have a converter you know you're going to use.  I never installed the ones for my NAD M51, for instance.


----------



## RubyTiger

citraian said:


> It has its own driver. It's practically seen as a DAC by the computer.


 
  
  


driver 8 said:


> ^ Yeah, that applies for all of them.  you don't even have to install the USB drivers for your DAC if you have a converter you know you're going to use.  I never installed the ones for my NAD M51, for instance.


 
  
 Thanks to you both. Anyone ever tried one of the Bel Canto line. Like the mLINK for example? Just asking.


----------



## germay0653

bobjs said:


> No difference between pure USB, included cable and optical on my setup either.  None.  Not trying to refute anyone, just adding my data point to the collection.



 


More often than not, optical will only play files with a sampling rate of 96kHz and below so 176kHz and 192kHz files won't play with most receivers but some can handle those rates. In my system and with my perception, which is subjective, USB and coax S/PDIF sounds better to me than optical.


----------



## citraian

driver 8 said:


> ^ Yeah, that applies for all of them.  you don't even have to install the USB drivers for your DAC if you have a converter you know you're going to use.  I never installed the ones for my NAD M51, for instance.




What transport are you using with M51? Is it considerably better than M51's USB?


----------



## driver 8

A Stello U3 (using AES/EBU) with an Aqvox USB power supply (plugged into my BPT for more power fanciness).  I haven't actually tried the M51's USB as I never installed it.  I probably should someday, but feel little need.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

bobjs said:


> No difference between pure USB, included cable and optical on my setup either.  None.  Not trying to refute anyone, just adding my data point to the collection.


 
 From where the toslink comes matters, if it's laptop I wouldn't expect much of a difference, it actually should be worse than USB in majority cases. But if you have a good CD transport with optical out, that should change things.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

double post


----------



## Solude

andrew_wot said:


> From where the toslink comes matters, if it's laptop I wouldn't expect much of a difference, it actually should be worse than USB in majority cases.


 
  
 Other way around.  The whole reason computers generally come with a toslink and not coax is that all that switching noise is nasty for downstream components and more often than not also creates a ground loop to amplify it some more.  Toslink enjoys complete electrical isolation, no possibility for noise or loops.  
  
 A real transport however more than likely has a quiet power supply and often has isolation transformers which makes it's electrical connection superior to the slow but always clean toslink.  There are other ways to get around the USB and coax problems out of the PC but they all cost more than using the provided toslink.


----------



## citraian

Yeah but doesn't Toslink use the PC's clock instead of the DAC's clock?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

solude said:


> Other way around.  The whole reason computers generally come with a toslink and not coax is that all that switching noise is nasty for downstream components and more often than not also creates a ground loop to amplify it some more.  Toslink enjoys complete electrical isolation, no possibility for noise or loops.


 
 Agree, but only if you have ground loop problem. I forgot what it is long time ago after switching to HiFace, haven't noticed any with native Burson USB or iUSB Power either. So my wild guess that it's mostly thing from the past, most modern USB DACs and converters should address that issue. BTW, the best solution I've found to battle GL when I had it was Ebtech HumX, that thing works surprisingly well and because it's not in the signal path like most ground loop isolators, does not affect audio quality.


----------



## Solude

Ding ding ding!  I have one for the PC and laptop rigs =)
  
 Most in this case does not include the PWD2 or GS-X mk2.  My B22 has a ground loop breaker and I don't think the W4S DAC-2 had the problem either.
  
 I should add that just because you can't hear it with full size cans or speakers doesn't mean it isn't there.  I use my IEMs and high gain to find noise.  On the LCD-3 or Dynaudio you simply can't hear it in my rig but with the IEMs yes when cranked.  But if it's also gone on the IEMs then I can safely say it isn't affecting the real cans and speakers.


----------



## Solude

citraian said:


> Yeah but doesn't Toslink use the PC's clock instead of the DAC's clock?


 
  
 By DAC I assume you mean USB input section but yes.  Though assuming the PC clock is junk and the USB is good would be a bad idea.  The Tenor board uses one master clock to sync the processor and output... like the PC.  But like I said the point is killing noise.  If killing it doesn't help as much as reducing jitter then it doesn't matter.


----------



## AshUsername

Very nice. Needs pics!
  
 Unfortunately I am limited to head-fi right now in my shared apartment with wafer thin walls but the timekeeper will definitely be an option once I get my own place. Have you managed to solved the hissing yet?


----------



## Yoga

90% of the hissing has gone (a tip from Burson, who are always helpful), I can only hear it if I put my ear right up to the speaker, which I don't, so it's OK :¬)
  
 Mac > iFi iUSB > VLINK 192 > Conductor > Timekeeper > KEF LS50 is pretty magical.
  
 Still burning stuff in, too.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

andrew_wot said:


> Interesting, even M2Tech HiFace2 sounds like a definite improvement over Conductor native USB.
> Flipping between them back and forth right now, both with iUSB Power to minimize noise from PC.
> Kind of surprising, is Tenor that bad?


 
 After additional burn in, including running some material via native USB receiver I set up another test, this time with two inputs connected at the same time:  SPDIF from HiFace2 and USB directly from computer, so I can quickly switch between them w/o messing with cables.
 And this time I really had to strain to hear any difference between the two to the point that I am not certain that I will be able to detect any during blind testing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The only other change between two test runs, besides burning in USB receiver, was brand new laptop I've just received at work. So either change made internal USB sound at least as good as HiFace2.
  
 Does anyone know if Conductor USB receiver draw power from computer?


----------



## Gustavo

Conductor doesn’t use power from computer.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

gustavo said:


> Conductor doesn’t use power from computer.


 
 Cool, do you have any references to this info? Thanks in advance.
  
 Never mind, found it here http://www.head-fi.org/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/420#post_9472049


----------



## In Over My Head

I'm pretty sure the perceived imbalance i was hearing was in the recordings I was listening to. I guess it sounded like a problem and I continued to search for it, only making the perception seem more problematic. When the music has a well defined center, it is very focused. However, I guess that if the recording is somehow produced to have a diffuse center, the system reproduces what it receives.
  
 Neurosis in remission for now


----------



## citraian

Conductor does use power from the computer contrary to all beliefs. To test this you can use an USB cable with separate power and data connections and disconnect the power. Conductor will stop working


----------



## maniac0r

@citraian - I have cut the power from USB cable and conductor works fine hmmm


----------



## citraian

Hmm, how did you do this? Do you have a cable like the iFi Gemini http://www.ifi-audio.com/en/Gemini.html? A friend of mine tried this with a custom cable that didn't have power wires and it didn't work.


----------



## Solude

No power or no power AND ground?


----------



## maniac0r

citraian said:


> Hmm, how did you do this? Do you have a cable like the iFi Gemini http://www.ifi-audio.com/en/Gemini.html? A friend of mine tried this with a custom cable that didn't have power wires and it didn't work.


 
 I have used some stock USB cable and removed +5V pin from it. I have not removed GND nor anything else though..


----------



## citraian

Hmm, good question. I think both (no power AND ground).


----------



## dan.gheorghe

andrew_wot said:


> After additional burn in, including running some material via native USB receiver I set up another test, this time with two inputs connected at the same time:  SPDIF from HiFace2 and USB directly from computer, so I can quickly switch between them w/o messing with cables.
> And this time I really had to strain to hear any difference between the two to the point that I am not certain that I will be able to detect any during blind testing.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have had the hiface 2 and it didn't seem I got something better with it. With Hydra-X was a completely different story though.


----------



## WALL-E

citraian said:


> Hmm, good question. I think both (no power AND ground).


 
 Burson Conductor DAC USB does work without power from USB, like most modern DAC nowadays have the USB receivers an independent from 5V DC power from computer USB, what he need to work is just D+/D- line and of course GND.


----------



## germay0653

citraian said:


> Conductor does use power from the computer contrary to all beliefs. To test this you can use an USB cable with separate power and data connections and disconnect the power. Conductor will stop working


 
 You only need the Data +/- and Ground connections to get the conductor to work with the Tenor.  +5V is not needed so no power is used from the computer.


----------



## Gustavo

citraian said:


> Conductor does use power from the computer contrary to all beliefs. To test this you can use an USB cable with separate power and data connections and disconnect the power. Conductor will stop working



Perhaps your computer has an older Tenor driver version that make Conductor needs power from computer. I just tested my Conductor by isolating with tape the power pin in a standard USB cable and worked fine.


----------



## citraian

Noob question: why is ground needed?


----------



## WALL-E

citraian said:


> Noob question: why is ground needed?


 
 Data and Power in USB share a common ground, the Data +/- wires are twisted pair carrying differential signals which means that D- is a mirror image of D+. Do not be misled even if you isolating +5 VCC (pin 1) and GND (pin 4) in the USB cable the transmission still could be possible because the USB panel sockets shells is connected to chassis/shield ground and this will connect the shield to chassis ground at both ends making the transmission possible. For more details I refer to the USB 2.0 spec.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

dan.gheorghe said:


> I have had the hiface 2 and it didn't seem I got something better with it. With Hydra-X was a completely different story though.


 
 Wow, now I can't tell direct USB and iLink/iUSB combo apart. Flipping back and forth, closely evaluating small sections of material, one second the difference is there, the next it's gone.
 I should admit that Conductor USB is indeed very, very good, perhaps USB receiver needed some burn in like anything else, not sure about Hydra-X but I have AP2+PP coming to see what this one can do to it.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

andrew_wot said:


> Wow, now I can't tell direct USB and iLink/iUSB combo apart. Flipping back and forth, closely evaluating small sections of material, one second the difference is there, the next it's gone.
> I should admit that Conductor USB is indeed very, very good, perhaps USB receiver needed some burn in like anything else, not sure about Hydra-X but I have AP2+PP coming to see what this one can do to it.


 
  
 I heard that ap2 is very good too. It should make a big difference over usb stock too.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

dan.gheorghe said:


> I heard that ap2 is very good too. It should make a big difference over usb stock too.


 
 Now I am a bit skeptical as iLink should not be that far from AP (accordingly to some owners). Anyway, we'll see.


----------



## Tony1110

AP2 made a massive difference for me...when I was using LCD-2. Now that I'm using Fostex TH600 I can't tell the difference between that and USB.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

tony1110 said:


> AP2 made a massive difference for me...when I was using LCD-2. Now that I'm using Fostex TH600 I can't tell the difference between that and USB.


 
 Good point, may be T1 I was using for tests is not resolving enough. Can you test with LCD-2 now, just to account for possible USB receiver burn in effect?


----------



## Tony1110

Would do but they are currently en route to Wales to be with their new owner


----------



## dan.gheorghe

tony1110 said:


> Would do but they are currently en route to Wales to be with their new owner


 
  
 Don't be so sad...at least you sold yours )


----------



## citraian

Someday your time will come my friend, someday... )


----------



## Tony1110

I don't know why yours haven't sold Dan. They seem reasonably priced. 

I bet you've had about 10,000 messages from people who offer about 25% less than what you're asking


----------



## dan.gheorghe

tony1110 said:


> I don't know why yours haven't sold Dan. They seem reasonably priced.
> 
> I bet you've had about 10,000 messages from people who offer about 25% less than what you're asking


 
  
 Actually just had a lot of guys just asking the delivery price (which i offered to split  ), and they went radio silence . Maybe I caught the vacation periods. Also don't have a lot of trader points


----------



## maniac0r

folks does any of Conductor owners noticed hum from it's transformer? Previously I had HA160 and it was dead quiet.. Hum is coming out of the Conductor itself, it's not present in headphones. Thx


----------



## dan.gheorghe

maniac0r said:


> folks does any of Conductor owners noticed hum from it's transformer? Previously I had HA160 and it was dead quiet.. Hum is coming out of the Conductor itself, it's not present in headphones. Thx


 
  
 Nop, dead silent. Verify your power cable and how well is it inserted in the conductor. Also see if you inserted conductor in a wall socket with ground.


----------



## Tony1110

It's difficult finding a power cord that fits the Conductor properly. I recommend the Merlin Tarantula.


----------



## Mediahound

tony1110 said:


> It's difficult finding a power cord that fits the Conductor properly. I recommend the Merlin Tarantula.


 
  
 I don't understand this statement. It's a standard IEC power jack on the Conductor.


----------



## Tony1110

I found that a lot of power cords feel loose in the Conductor.


----------



## Uchiya

tony1110 said:


> I found that a lot of power cords feel loose in the Conductor.




Sounds like that amp's been around with its share of dacs.


----------



## Tony1110

uchiya said:


> Sounds like that amp's been around with its share of dacs.




Lol


----------



## citraian

mediahound said:


> I don't understand this statement. It's a standard IEC power jack on the Conductor.


 
 Trolling at its finest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


uchiya said:


> Sounds like that amp's been around with its share of dacs.


 
  
 You have no idea ) Burson amps like fooling arround  One day I saw a Soloist do a threesome with a Schiit and a Violectric


----------



## King of Pangaea

tony1110 said:


> I found that a lot of power cords feel loose in the Conductor.


 
 I had the same experience with my HA160D.  Power cord fit in loose and occasionally dropped out.  And this supposedly was an upgraded cord.  Maybe Burson uses an AC input that is just a tad too small or 'not quite right.'


----------



## Tony1110

king of pangaea said:


> I had the same experience with my HA160D.  Power cord fit in loose and occasionally dropped out.  And this supposedly was an upgraded cord.  Maybe Burson uses an AC input that is just a tad too small or 'not quite right.'




Thank you.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

andrew_wot said:


> Now I am a bit skeptical as iLink should not be that far from AP (accordingly to some owners). Anyway, we'll see.


 
 Well, AP2+PP in the house.
 Does it make Conductor really shine? Not really, the difference is marginal at best and I wouldn't bet my money to spot it in a blind test. Feels a pinch sweeter and more spacious but that could be just imagination.
  
 And I don't think AP is actually better than iLink + iUSB combo, for what it's worth AP just sounds more forward, with iLink you get moved a couple rows back, other than that it's pretty much splitting hair, except that AP doesn't lock properly with 24/192 on Chord DAC64, works fine with Conductor though.
  
 Needless to say I am relieved and disappointed at the same time.
 May be I just can't AB properly and rolling over the same section over and over again flipping sources is not the right strategy, or I have the wrong mindset to properly appreciate the money spent.


----------



## citraian

Or you have a really good Conductor


----------



## dan.gheorghe

andrew_wot said:


> Well, AP2+PP in the house.
> Does it make Conductor really shine? Not really, the difference is marginal at best and I wouldn't bet my money to spot it in a blind test. Feels a pinch sweeter and more spacious but that could be just imagination.
> 
> And I don't think AP is actually better than iLink + iUSB combo, for what it's worth AP just sounds more forward, with iLink you get moved a couple rows back, other than that it's pretty much splitting hair, except that AP doesn't lock properly with 24/192 on Chord DAC64, works fine with Conductor though.
> ...


 
  
 You have to try 2 more thins:
  
 1. Break in period to see if it makes a difference.
 2. Even-though AP2 markets the fact that it doesn't need a coax cable and could be inserted directly into the dac, I have a friend (negura), that said that a good coax cable actually improved the sound a lot.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

It's second hand, i.e. well broken in already, and I use bnc cable with adapter. Need to do more tests. But it's good as it is already.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

citraian said:


> Or you have a really good Conductor



This is the latest batch received from Burson Australia. Should we start rumor on silent improvement?


----------



## Tony1110

andrew_wot said:


> Well, AP2+PP in the house.
> Does it make Conductor really shine? Not really, the difference is marginal at best and I wouldn't bet my money to spot it in a blind test. Feels a pinch sweeter and more spacious but that could be just imagination.
> 
> And I don't think AP is actually better than iLink + iUSB combo, for what it's worth AP just sounds more forward, with iLink you get moved a couple rows back, other than that it's pretty much splitting hair, except that AP doesn't lock properly with 24/192 on Chord DAC64, works fine with Conductor though.
> ...




Sounds like the improvements have been subtle for you. I noticed a big change straight away but I was mostly using headphones which could be said to lack in the areas where the Audiophilleo excels. If you're using the T1 exclusively, which is prone to hot treble and has excellent sound-staging capabilities as it is, then maybe the benefits won't be so apparent to you - they might even sound worse to your ears with the acquisition of AP2. Personally, I find that it does improve the T1 but not to the extent that it improved LCD-2 - that was night and day over the Conductor's USB.

It's probably a question of system matching. Don't ask me how a USB interface can have a bright signature but it has been said of the AP2 and my findings tend to confirm that notion.


----------



## Tony1110

dan.gheorghe said:


> You have to try 2 more thins:
> 
> 1. Break in period to see if it makes a difference.
> 2. Even-though AP2 markets the fact that it doesn't need a coax cable and could be inserted directly into the dac, I have a friend (negura), that said that a good coax cable actually improved the sound a lot.




He was right. I wouldn't use it without a coax cable.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

tony1110 said:


> Sounds like the improvements have been subtle for you. I noticed a big change straight away but I was mostly using headphones which could be said to lack in the areas where the Audiophilleo excels. If you're using the T1 exclusively, which is prone to hot treble and has excellent sound-staging capabilities as it is, then maybe the benefits won't be so apparent to you - they might even sound worse to your ears with the acquisition of AP2. Personally, I find that it does improve the T1 but not to the extent that it improved LCD-2 - that was night and day over the Conductor's USB.
> 
> It's probably a question of system matching. Don't ask me how a USB interface can have a bright signature but it has been said of the AP2 and my findings tend to confirm that notion.



It is exclusively HD800 these days for any critical listening.


----------



## Tony1110

andrew_wot said:


> It is exclusively HD800 these days for any critical listening.




I think the crazy USB interface rolling folk operating within this thread may tell you that the Hydra-X has the better synergy with HD800. I don't know anything about that.


----------



## citraian

tony1110 said:


> I think the crazy USB interface rolling folk operating within this thread may tell you that the Hydra-X has the better synergy with HD800. I don't know anything about that.



+1
Hydra seems to be better with HD800


----------



## dan.gheorghe

tony1110 said:


> I think the crazy USB interface rolling folk operating within this thread may tell you that the Hydra-X has the better synergy with HD800. I don't know anything about that.


 
  
 Haven't heard the ap2, but my hydra-x seems to play well with HD800. However, because I haven't heard the ap2, i cannot tell which is better with HD800. negura who had them both said that he likes ap2 better with lcd3, and hydra-x with hd800.


----------



## Tony1110

dan.gheorghe said:


> Haven't heard the ap2, but my hydra-x seems to play well with HD800. However, because I haven't heard the ap2, i cannot tell which is better with HD800. negura who had them both said that he likes ap2 better with lcd3, and hydra-x with hd800.




It was him I was alluding to. Lol


----------



## Andrew_WOT

dan.gheorghe said:


> Haven't heard the ap2, but my hydra-x seems to play well with HD800. However, because I haven't heard the ap2, i cannot tell which is better with HD800. negura who had them both said that he likes ap2 better with lcd3, and hydra-x with hd800.


 
 Now, I am really intrigued and genuinely wondering if any of Hydra-X owners have done proper ABX testing and if in blind test the difference was really that dramatic as in sighted.
  
 There is one interesting article on the most challenging task in audio industry - proper evaluation of different equipment.
  
Audio Equipment Testing White Paper
  
 I for once didn't know that auditory memory is that short - just 2 seconds and how strongly the bias can influence the results of test.
  
 Anyway, my brand new Conductor is officially for sale if anyone interested. As DAC it's just lagging behind Chord DAC64, and the difference is not that small as I hoped.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

andrew_wot said:


> Now, I am really intrigued and genuinely wondering if any of Hydra-X owners have done proper ABX testing and if in blind test the difference was really that dramatic as in sighted.
> 
> There is one interesting article on the most challenging task in audio industry - proper evaluation of different equipment.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I have always told people that auditory memory is very low. We are visual "animals" and rely very little on ears compared to eyesight. 
  
 Here is a little test that is about audio memory too : http://tonometric.com/rhythmdeaf/ (got 96%)   (if you cannot make the difference between 2 slightly different rhythms, it will be even harder to notice the difference between identical rhythms with subtle differences in details, airiness, transient response, etc).
  
 A good way to exercise your memory is to try to imagine how the sound looks / feels like (as it is easier to remember "images" / feelings ) . For example with hydra-x the sound flows like a clear mountain river, vs stock usb where I didn't get this feeling/image while listening to the same song.
  
 Interesting test for this : http://jakemandell.com/amvi/ (got 100%).
  
 On my part, I have no doubt that my Hydra is way over usb stock. The difference is quite big for me.


----------



## Mediahound

dan.gheorghe said:


> I have always told people that auditory memory is very low. We are visual "animals" and rely very little on ears compared to eyesight.
> 
> Here is a little test that is about audio memory too : http://tonometric.com/rhythmdeaf/ (got 96%)   (if you cannot make the difference between 2 slightly different rhythms, it will be even harder to notice the difference between identical rhythms with subtle differences in details, airiness, transient response, etc).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Also see:


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Very interesting. As I said, imaging processing has priority in our brain. If you close your eyes, you hear the right "bah" )


----------



## Andrew_WOT

citraian said:


> andrew_wot said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, even M2Tech HiFace2 sounds like a definite improvement over Conductor native USB.
> ...


 
 Now I am really interested in his impressions on Conductor with Hydra X.
 After more burn in and properly set up test I can't tell any apparent difference between internal USB and Audiophellio2 paired with Pure Power. Hydra X is actually cheaper than AP+PP, is it really that better. Negura didn't seem to be very impressed with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have you guys done any assisted blind ABX test with Hydra? Did you use the latest Burson drivers and 24-bit Burson Async ASIO output?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

andrew_wot said:


> Now I am really interested in his impressions on Conductor with Hydra X.
> After more burn in and properly set up test I can't tell any apparent difference between internal USB and Audiophellio2 paired with Pure Power. Hydra X is actually cheaper than AP+PP, is it really that better. Negura didn't seem to be very impressed with it.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have tested with the latest drivers from burson as well (with async asio output). Still a big difference. I haven't done blind tests, but the difference was to big to recur to that.
 Yes, negura liked the ap2 better. What usb cable do you use with ap2? Did you try a coax cable between ap2 and conductor. Negura and Tony considered it is much better with a coax cable than directly into Conductor.
  
 What output do you use with ap2?


----------



## citraian

I am not an easy believer and I'm the first one to doubt what I hear but the Hydra made a clear, undoubtful difference for me.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

citraian said:


> I am not an easy believer and I'm the first one to doubt what I hear but the Hydra made a clear, undoubtful difference for me.


 
 In a blind ABX test?
 Sorry for questioning guys but we all are just human, biased, emotional creatures, and often listen with our eyes and wallet, unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I remember my early days in this hobby when I was finding difference from aftermarket cables undoubtedly stunning and would fight anyone who question my findings.
  
 I can clearly hear the difference between Conductor and Chord DAC64, can hear some marginal difference between iLink and AP on Chord, but on Conductor iLink, AP, and internal USB all sound the same. All testing is done with quality coax cable (Zu Ash) from AP to Conductor or Chord and HD800. Have tried hi res and good redbook recordings like last Nightwish album or Yello "Touch".
  
 Would love to hear what Darku thinks about all that as he was the first one who found internal USB implementation at least as good as M2Tech Evo, well respected DDC.


----------



## citraian

I am the first one to conduct a blind test when needed. I never found differences "from aftermarket cables undoubtedly stunning" and never fought "anyone who would question my findings". The difference is this case is as the DAC was switched.
  
 DarKu has bought a Hydra so that says everything


----------



## Andrew_WOT

citraian said:


> I am the first one to conduct a blind test when needed. I never found differences "from aftermarket cables undoubtedly stunning" and never fought "anyone who would question my findings". The difference is this case is as the DAC was switched.
> 
> DarKu has bought a Hydra so that says everything


 
 This is very interesting. Has anyone besides Negura compared Hydra X to AP?


----------



## preproman

andrew_wot said:


> In a blind ABX test?
> Sorry for questioning guys but we all are just human, biased, emotional creatures, and often listen with our eyes and wallet, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree, blind test will remove all biases.  It can also be very embarrassing.


----------



## citraian

andrew_wot said:


> This is very interesting. Has anyone besides Negura compared Hydra X to AP?




Not that I know of...


----------



## DarKu

andrew_wot said:


> This is very interesting. Has anyone besides Negura compared Hydra X to AP?


 
 Hi guys,
 Sorry for not being with you for 2 months now 
  
 I had bought a Hydra-X too, because it made a BIG improvement to my Conductor.
 I had in my past Ad Labs Mars (sister company of Audiobyte), M2Tech Hi-face 1,Hi-face 2 and EVO + EVO power supply (without the EVO clock) as s/pdif interfaces. The last one did a very small improvement, and first 3 were almost indistinguishable compared to Burson own USB input.
 Hydra-X did a BIG improvement to Burson Conductor, everything has changed, like I'm listening to a different DAC/Amp. I have a more tactile bass now, it is also deeper and hits harder, background is blacker and high-end of the spectrum is now very smooth and not abrasive at all. The sound over-all is more detailed and warmer, I like the change a lot.
 This week-end I will try the SL1793 module too in my Conductor and will leave my impressions.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

preproman said:


> I agree, blind test will remove all biases.  It can also be very embarrassing.


 
  
 If you have good audio memory. If you don't, it is just as useless as normal testing in my opinion.
  
 I've seen this trend lately a lot. If somebody doesn't hear the difference others tell you, automatically they say that it is biased...and blind listening is required...If the blind listening is successful they say you didn't do the tests right...or something like that...
  
 I've seen this especially in the "audiophile" sub-reddit. There are lots of people there that don't even believe in DACS )) .
  
 In my opinion..those people... didn't hear the right dacs or don't have the right system, or have very small audio memory or hearing problems


----------



## In Over My Head




----------



## preproman

dan.gheorghe said:


> If you have good audio memory. If you don't, it is just as useless as normal testing in my opinion.
> 
> I've seen this trend lately a lot. If somebody doesn't hear the difference others tell you, automatically they say that it is biased...and blind listening is required...If the blind listening is successful they say you didn't do the tests right...or something like that...
> 
> ...


 
  
 First question:
  
 Have you ever done a blind listening test?  
  
 I have a number of times.  Like I said, it will remove any kind of expectation bias.  Also it can be rather embarrassing.
  
 If you say you prefer one DAC, AMP or cable over the other, then it's safe to say you have pretty good audio memory.  Because you remember what you liked or disliked about all in question.  So these test are done with the assumption the participants are Audio aware and thus has pretty good audio memory.
  
 I did a blind test with a very seasoned member here (Happy Camper) with two USB cables.  A Wire-World something and a stock USB cable.  The wireworld cable cost well over $100, the stock cable was just that - stock.  HC did a very good job of telling me what he like about the wireworld cable and what he didn't like about the stock cable.  So I said, if you "think" you can tell the difference pretty easy - lets test it.
  
 Out of 5 tracks played the cable I preferred 3 times was the stock cable.  He didn't want to do the test himself.  Thats just one.  I've done many other in Audio stores with speaker setups.  The same thing each and every time.  The differences are to subtle to really tell.   
  
 There's tons of articles on blind testing and double blind testing.  It's done all the time in Audio.
  
 If you haven't done any, just try it.  the results may surprise you.


----------



## citraian

Totally agree about blind tests. Had a couple of surprises with cables myself 
  
 But I'm sure I could hear the difference between the LCD-2 and the LCD-3 in a blind test. That's how big the difference between Hydra and NON-Hydra is for me.


----------



## preproman

citraian said:


> Totally agree about blind tests. Had a couple of surprises with cables myself
> 
> But I'm sure I could hear the difference between the LCD-2 and the LCD-3 in a blind test. That's how big the difference between Hydra and NON-Hydra is for me.


 
  
 Hydra and non-Hydra - your sure could tell the difference in a blind test?  Prepare to be embarrassed


----------



## citraian

Yeap, pretty sure. I'm reserved in such declarations since, as I said, I'm the first one to doubt what I hear. But this was pretty obvious to me.


----------



## DarKu

I do a lot of blind tests, actually I always do blind tests when I review something 
 I am a strong believer in blind tests, that is why I do not own the fanciest cables


----------



## citraian

darku said:


> I do a lot of blind tests, actually I always do blind tests when I review something
> I am a strong believer in blind tests, that is why I do not own the fanciest cables




Talking about embarrassing, our last test was just too funny )


----------



## dan.gheorghe

preproman said:


> First question:
> 
> Have you ever done a blind listening test?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Blind tests are very good especially when you are not quite sure which sounds better or if there is any difference there. (especially with cables)


----------



## preproman

dan.gheorghe said:


> Blind tests are very good especially when you are not quite sure which sounds better or if there is any difference there. (especially with cables)


 
  





​


----------



## Andrew_WOT

> Originally Posted by *preproman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's tons of articles on blind testing and double blind testing.  It's done all the time in Audio.
> 
> If you haven't done any, just try it.  the results may surprise you.


 
 Sigh, this is how I discovered that my fancy aftermarket cables do zilch to headphones sound. After that I started questioning and carefully testing everything I throw into my system.
  
 Funny how all that works, as even when the difference is in fact there, the amount of it greatly diminishes in blind vs sighted test, sometimes up to the point of questioning the wise of expenditure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 @Preproman, didn't you get Hydra-X as well, I don't remember reading your impressions on it or any comments at all?


----------



## preproman

andrew_wot said:


> @Preproman, didn't you get Hydra-X as well, I don't remember reading your impressions on it or any comments at all?


 
  
  
 It was DOA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still might get another depending on what DAC I end up with.


----------



## BobJS

preproman said:


> It was DOA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, that shouldn't get in the way .... let's hear your expectation bias !


----------



## preproman

bobjs said:


> Well, that shouldn't get in the way .... let's hear your expectation bias !


 
  
 Expectation bias?  It will transform my PWD2 into a totally different DAC.  Sounding better than ever before.  
  
 How's that?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

preproman said:


> Expectation bias?  It will transform my PWD2 into a totally different DAC.  Sounding better than ever before.
> 
> How's that?


 
  
 I don't think the difference will be comparable to Burson Conductor with Hydra, as PWD2 is in another league and from what I heard pwd2's nativex is pretty nice.


----------



## citraian

preproman said:


> Expectation bias?  It will transform my PWD2 into a totally different DAC.  Sounding better than ever before.
> 
> How's that?



Better, much better. You seem to be ready to be blown away!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

After rereading Negura's Audiophilleo 2, IFI IUSB, Audiobyte Hydra-X impressions. it seems like Hydra-X adds some coloration on its own which perhaps makes it easier to hear when AP on the other hand is just bland neutral.


> *Hydra*: This almost sounds like a classic *tube lovers interface*. For this reason it can have fantastic synergy with the Burson and certain headphones. I am thinking the HD800s here.
> 
> Pros:
> - *very impressive bass*. Both strong quantity and good quality. If you're a bass head stop reading here
> ...


 
  
 I still do not discount the possibility that Burson made some recent changes to improve USB receiver or somehow it works better off US 110v versus 230v in Romania/Europe (crazy assumption, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## citraian

andrew_wot said:


> After rereading Negura's Audiophilleo 2, IFI IUSB, Audiobyte Hydra-X impressions. it seems like Hydra-X adds some coloration on its own which perhaps makes it easier to hear when AP on the other hand is just bland neutral.
> 
> I still do not discount the possibility that Burson made some recent changes to improve USB receiver or somehow it works better off US 110v versus 230v in Romania/Europe (crazy assumption, I know :eek: )



I had the exact same thoughts about the Hydra. Maybe the the things it does are more noticeable.

I told you you had a better Conductor )


----------



## RubyTiger

Look's like this thread has been quiet for awhile so let me re-energize it. I decided I would go for the Hydra-X as I like what has been said about it. The USA dealer is Audio Mirror and I sent an email asking about the particulars of the sale. So, he emails back and say's he is out of them but expects a shipment within a couple of weeks. And he wants a deposit because they go so fast. I email him back asking how much did he need to reserve one. And, how much time I had to try it in my system just in case I did not like it. Well, he asked for a two hundred dollars deposit to reserve one (but at a discounted price). But one week was all he would give me to return it. What are your thoughts and advice about this? Should I or should I not?
  
 And on another note; has anyone here heard the 'Off Ramp 4 or 5' usb convertor?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

rubytiger said:


> Look's like this thread has been quiet for awhile so let me re-energize it. I decided I would go for the Hydra-X as I like what has been said about it. The USA dealer is Audio Mirror and I sent an email asking about the particulars of the sale. So, he emails back and say's he is out of them but expects a shipment within a couple of weeks. And he wants a down payment because they go so fast. I email him back asking how much did he need to hold one. And, how much time I had just in case I wanted to return it. Well, he asked for two hundred dollars to hold one for me and one week was all he would give for me to return it. What are your thoughts and advice about this? Should I or should I not?


 
  
 I will talk with Nucu from Audiobyte  to confirm this. I don't think they are sold so fast...as to impose such conditions. What is the name of the distributor so I could ask audiobyte?


----------



## RubyTiger

Instead of giving his name here I will pm you Dan. Thank's for looking into this. Oh, and I do have a question about the Hydra. Does it come in silver also?


----------



## preproman

rubytiger said:


> Look's like this thread has been quiet for awhile so let me re-energize it. I decided I would go for the Hydra-X as I like what has been said about it. The USA dealer is Audio Mirror and I sent an email asking about the particulars of the sale. So, he emails back and say's he is out of them but expects a shipment within a couple of weeks. And he wants a deposit because they go so fast. I email him back asking how much did he need to reserve one. And, how much time I had to try it in my system just in case I did not like it. Well, he asked for a two hundred dollars deposit to reserve one (but at a discounted price). But one week was all he would give me to return it. What are your thoughts and advice about this? Should I or should I not?
> 
> And on another note; has anyone here heard the 'Off Ramp 4 or 5' usb convertor?


 
  
 What DAC are you using.  
  
 The Off Ramps 5 is expensive compared to the Hydra-X.  The Off Ramp 4 can be found used at a good price on the "Gon" Both the Hydra-X and the Off Ramp will do I2S, Just the Hydra-X will do it at a much lesser cost.  I just purchased the AMR-DP777.  If the USB input is not all they say it is - I'm getting another Hydra-X.  First I'll try the iFi USB Power.


----------



## RubyTiger

preproman said:


> What DAC are you using.
> 
> The Off Ramps 5 is expensive compared to the Hydra-X.  The Off Ramp 4 can be found used at a good price on the "Gon" Both the Hydra-X and the Off Ramp will do I2S, Just the Hydra-X will do it at a much lesser cost.  I just purchased the AMR-DP777.  If the USB input is not all they say it is - I'm getting another Hydra-X.  First I'll try the iFi USB Power.


 
  
 I'm using the Conductor's dac and a audioquest diamond usb cable. Most may not agree but I find the diamond raises the degree of detail to another level with the conductor. I want to pair it with a convertor to see if there's a cumulative effect.


----------



## citraian

Yeap, the Hydra also comes in silver


----------



## dan.gheorghe

citraian said:


> Yeap, the Hydra also comes in silver


 
  
 citraian found an excellent cable with Hydra. Actually it is the first cable I have tested it with, but than I didn't test the cables as my ears were on Hydra. The W&M cable I have was impressive at first as the bass is monstruos with the cable but in time I came to realize it lost more important aspects : dynamics, transients, details, soundstage etc.
  
 With the new cable Hydra stepped up a lot in all those areas.


----------



## citraian

I want that cable back you know that right? )


----------



## dan.gheorghe

citraian said:


> I want that cable back you know that right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What cable? )


----------



## Tony1110

I'll ask this question on the proper thread. Has anybody tried the new Schiit DSD thing with the Conductor? Might be worth a punt at the $150 asking price.


----------



## ro9ue

I'm using the Conductor's USB input with foobar as source without any processing. Occasionally I hear a pop or a tiny click. The cable is 5 metres long, could this affect playback?  I've read the USB is buggy but I'm getting these interferences in 6-7 min intervals so it gets me concerned.


----------



## citraian

It's just the Conductor behaving...


----------



## Yoga

ro9ue said:


> I'm using the Conductor's USB input with foobar as source without any processing. Occasionally I hear a pop or a tiny click. The cable is 5 metres long, could this affect playback?  I've read the USB is buggy but I'm getting these interferences in 6-7 min intervals so it gets me concerned.


 
  
 I had those too. Since getting a VLINK192 - which is excellent for the money - it's gone.


----------



## Kiont

ro9ue said:


> I'm using the Conductor's USB input with foobar as source without any processing. Occasionally I hear a pop or a tiny click. The cable is 5 metres long, could this affect playback?  I've read the USB is buggy but I'm getting these interferences in 6-7 min intervals so it gets me concerned.




At least you are not getting bsod 

Indeed is just the conductor USB, I've learned to live with those. They won't go away, maybe a driver update, but burson hasn't done that in a while.
I'm using win8 > foobar/wasapi > USB 

Or you could get one of those USB/spdif converters. Plenty of info on those.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

kiont said:


> ro9ue said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using the Conductor's USB input with foobar as source without any processing. Occasionally I hear a pop or a tiny click. The cable is 5 metres long, could this affect playback?  I've read the USB is buggy but I'm getting these interferences in 6-7 min intervals so it gets me concerned.
> ...


 
 Don't know, the driver was rock stable for me on Win8 64 bit but I exclusively used their Async ASIO drivers in 24-bit mode. Sounded no different from when using USB Converter. Too bad the Burson sound didn't work for me.


----------



## ro9ue

Thanks for the quick replies. I cant believe that a amp/dac of this caliber has this kind of problem. I guess I'll go with the coaxial spdif..


----------



## Tony1110

It's not really as much of a problem as some of the posts in this thread would have you believe - and I include my own posts in that too. Aside from the odd connectivity issue, the Conductor's USB isn't bad at all. Of course you can improve the sound you're getting and iron out some of the Conductor's more irritating traits by adding a top drawer SPDIF converter but the same could be said for any number of DACs. Getting a cheap interface would degrade the performance. The AP2 is probably the minimum you should be looking at IF you choose to go down that road, but it is by no means mandatory.

It depends on the headphones too.


----------



## philo50

tony1110 said:


> It's not really as much of a problem as some of the posts in this thread would have you believe - and I include my own posts in that too. Aside from the odd connectivity issue, the Conductor's USB isn't bad at all. Of course you can improve the sound you're getting and iron out some of the Conductor's more irritating traits by adding a top drawer SPDIF converter but the same could be said for any number of DACs. Getting a cheap interface would degrade the performance. The AP2 is probably the minimum you should be looking at IF you choose to go down that road, but it is by no means mandatory.
> 
> It depends on the headphones too.


 
  
 +1


----------



## citraian

I don't think getting a cheap interface will degrade performance.
And if you're getting BSODs and/or pops and clicks, that is the way to go.


----------



## Tony1110

citraian said:


> I don't think getting a cheap interface will degrade performance.
> And if you're getting BSODs and/or pops and clicks, that is the way to go.




I'd rather listen to pops and clicks than listen to Diana Krall


----------



## citraian

Eh shut up!!! )


----------



## dan.gheorghe

tony1110 said:


> I'd rather listen to pops and clicks than listen to Diana Krall


 
 =))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## MIKELAP

Ive had my Conductor for around six months now  and i have no problems with it only annoyance was the clicks you ear with the stepped attenuator but that goes away with contact cleaner . i always open the Conductor first then the player i ear 2 clicks from the amp and im good to go .


----------



## citraian

You're one of the lucky ones. 

USB problems aside I still think that the Conductor is a great and versatile product.


----------



## Tony1110

mikelap said:


> Ive had my Conductor for around six months now  and i have no problems with it only annoyance was the clicks you ear with the stepped attenuator but that goes away with contact cleaner . i always open the Conductor first then the player i ear 2 clicks from the amp and im good to go .




That is the way to do it. Turn the Conductor on, connect USB cable to laptop, then turn the laptop on. It used to drive me nuts at first but if you do it in that order it connects straight away without any problems. 

Does anyone use HE-500 with their Conductor? I've been offered a pair dirt cheap.


----------



## BobJS

tony1110 said:


> That is the way to do it. Turn the Conductor on, connect USB cable to laptop, then turn the laptop on. It used to drive me nuts at first but if you do it in that order it connects straight away without any problems.
> 
> Does anyone use HE-500 with their Conductor? I've been offered a pair dirt cheap.


 
  
 I see you own T1s.  I just love the HE-500 ... it's one of my favorite cans out of the Conductor.  Unless I listen right after a session with the T1s.  I'd still recommend grabbing them, they're excellent for listening to less than perfectly recorded music.


----------



## Tony1110

bobjs said:


> I see you own T1s.  I just love the HE-500 ... it's one of my favorite cans out of the Conductor.  Unless I listen right after a session with the T1s.  I'd still recommend grabbing them, they're excellent for listening to less than perfectly recorded music.




You liked the T1 with the Conductor? I sold mine because I couldn't find a WA2 at a reasonable price. I never felt that they matched well with any of the amps I owned so I got rid of them a couple of weeks ago.

Good to hear that HE-500 sounds nice with Conductor though. How do you find the comfort?


----------



## BobJS

tony1110 said:


> You liked the T1 with the Conductor? I sold mine because I couldn't find a WA2 at a reasonable price. I never felt that they matched well with any of the amps I owned so I got rid of them a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Good to hear that HE-500 sounds nice with Conductor though. How do you find the comfort?


 
  
 They're very comfortable for me, though my wife winces and screams whenever I used to (I've given up) try to get her to listen.  I guess it varies, depending on the shape of your head.  I would call mine average, for the record.
  
 Oh, and I hated my Conductor out of the box, I was very surprised how it went from worst to best after burn-in.  You DO have enough hours on yours, right?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

bobjs said:


> They're very comfortable for me, though my wife winces and screams whenever I used to (I've given up) try to get her to listen.  I guess it varies, depending on the shape of your head.  I would call mine average, for the record.
> 
> Oh, and I hated my Conductor out of the box, I was very surprised how it went from worst to best after burn-in.  You DO have enough hours on yours, right?


 
  
 +1 on the break in period. Conductor really benefits a lot from the burn in period. But I think Tony has it already burned in. 
  
 Also, I observed is that you have to let it warm up before listening.
  
 And one other thing. After long periods of non use it needs a few hours shine again.


----------



## negura

tony1110 said:


> You liked the T1 with the Conductor? I sold mine because I couldn't find a WA2 at a reasonable price. I never felt that they matched well with any of the amps I owned so I got rid of them a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Good to hear that HE-500 sounds nice with Conductor though. How do you find the comfort?


 
  
 I personally think less of the T1s than for example the HD650s or HD600s. But that's me. No matter of which amplifier. I have also tried warmer amps with it. Besides a couple of genres I just couldn't live with them. Again, there's apparently considerable sample variance with the T1s.


----------



## Tony1110

negura said:


> I personally think less of the T1s than for example the HD650s or HD600s. But that's me. No matter of which amplifier. I have also tried warmer amps with it. Besides a couple of genres I just couldn't live with them. Again, there's apparently considerable sample variance with the T1s.




I tried them with the Violectric V200 and, although it was a better match than my previous Graham Slee amp, they never really did it for me. I'd still like to hear them with tubes though. The day I sold them I received a message from a European Head-Fier offering me his WA2. Typical!

I'm swapping headphones and amps now on an almost monthly basis in a bid to find something close to perfect. Maybe I should just get a STAX system and call it a day.


----------



## negura

tony1110 said:


> I tried them with the Violectric V200 and, although it was a better match than my previous Graham Slee amp, they never really did it for me. I'd still like to hear them with tubes though. The day I sold them I received a message from a European Head-Fier offering me his WA2. Typical!
> 
> I'm swapping headphones and amps now on an almost monthly basis in a bid to find something close to perfect. Maybe I should just get a STAX system and call it a day.


 
  
 Not sure where you in the monthly cycle, but it may be worthwhile holding off until after next week's CanJam. Two new Audeze and other new HPs. Oh and new amps.


----------



## Tony1110

dan.gheorghe said:


> +1 on the break in period. Conductor really benefits a lot from the burn in period. But I think Tony has it already burned in.
> 
> Also, I observed is that you have to let it warm up before listening.
> 
> And one other thing. After long periods of non use it needs a few hours shine again.




I just leave it turned on. I think the Conductor is a brilliant and versatile unit that will be competent with most headphones and spectacular with a few. It's perhaps a little OTT for the Fostex line -- they don't need that much power -- but I thought the TH-600 and Conductor had a better synergy than the Conductor and the LCD-2 for which I originally bought it. 

Anyway, I'm currently without any headphones. What should I buy?


----------



## Tony1110

negura said:


> Not sure where you in the monthly cycle, but it may be worthwhile holding off until after next week's CanJam. Two new Audeze and other new HPs. Oh and new amps.




That's probably a good idea


----------



## citraian

tony1110 said:


> I just leave it turned on. I think the Conductor is a brilliant and versatile unit that will be competent with most headphones and spectacular with a few. It's perhaps a little OTT for the Fostex line -- they don't need that much power -- but I thought the TH-600 and Conductor had a better synergy than the Conductor and the LCD-2 for which I originally bought it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm currently without any headphones. What should I buy?


 
  
 You don't like Diana Krall so no headphones is as good as any headphones


----------



## Tony1110

citraian said:


> You don't like Diana Krall so no headphones is as good as any headphones




I would rather listen to an audiophile grade recording of this:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9aWKrqlO9YI&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D9aWKrqlO9YI


----------



## citraian

With no headphones you could as well listen to that


----------



## King of Pangaea

Has anyone out there auditioned HD800 with both the Conductor and Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp?  The HDVD is supposed to be a perfect/very good match with HD800.  I'm just wondering which way to go when I finally decide to purchase.  Both are in the same relative pricing range.  I realize people here are usually resident in one camp or another and don't usually jump over to the other amp thread, but someone out there must have some experience with both of them with Senn cans.  Any input would be welcomed by all I'm sure.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

king of pangaea said:


> Has anyone out there auditioned HD800 with both the Conductor and Sennheiser HDVD 800 amp?  The HDVD is supposed to be a perfect/very good match with HD800.  I'm just wondering which way to go when I finally decide to purchase.  Both are in the same relative pricing range.  I realize people here are usually resident in one camp or another and don't usually jump over to the other amp thread, but someone out there must have some experience with both of them with Senn cans.  Any input would be welcomed by all I'm sure.


 
  
 I heard them with both of them, but very brief with HDVD800 and I think Conductor is better overall ( and it sure has a better dac implementation ) . With Conductor you can drive any headphones. With HDVD800 that is not the case from what I heard (Audeze & HDVD800 = disaster) 
  
DarKu can tell you more on the subject. He did the review on it.


----------



## King of Pangaea

dan.gheorghe said:


> I heard them with both of them, but very brief with HDVD800 and I think Conductor is better overall ( and it sure has a better dac implementation ) . With Conductor you can drive any headphones. With HDVD800 that is not the case from what I heard (Audeze & HDVD800 = disaster)
> 
> DarKu can tell you more on the subject. He did the review on it.


 
  
 While I am glad Darku rendered a review of the HDVD 800, it would have been a bit more informative if rendered in English.  I know I have seen him write in English before.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

negura said:


> tony1110 said:
> 
> 
> > You liked the T1 with the Conductor? I sold mine because I couldn't find a WA2 at a reasonable price. I never felt that they matched well with any of the amps I owned so I got rid of them a couple of weeks ago.
> ...


 
 Yep, they suck pretty bad in stock form, but that little creatology foam mod does wonder. Can't ask for anything more, smooth like a butter now.


----------



## citraian

king of pangaea said:


> While I am glad Darku rendered a review of the HDVD 800, it would have been a bit more informative if rendered in English.  I know I have seen him write in English before.




Short version:
The amp is tuned for the HD 800 and it's pretty great with it. Slightly better than the Conductor but sounds like crap with other headphones.
The DAC is weaker than the one in the Conductor.
HDVD800 is great if you are set on HD 800 and you are sure that you won't want to use it with another headphone. If you have a DAC use the 600 instead


----------



## DarKu

king of pangaea said:


> While I am glad Darku rendered a review of the HDVD 800, it would have been a bit more informative if rendered in English.  I know I have seen him write in English before.


 
 Hello,
 Had really no time lately and didn't do it in English too.
 But briefly I can tell you that for driving HD800 alone, HDVD800 was the best pairing with HD800, better than Conductor.
 It was really something special, bass was fast, precise with a very good puch, bass also goes deeper with HDVD800. I liked everything about it when driving HD800. DAC part is not as great as the amp part for sure, so maybe HDVA600 would be a better solution if you own a good DAC already.
 I didnt like HDVD800 with low impedance headphones, very slow, muddy and out of control sound, but with high impedance it was a bliss. I even rocked out and headbanged with this combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on some rock tunes, and I never did that with HD800 on other amps.
 Great pairing, but only with HD800 (I supose it will sound great also with HD600/650 and even with 600 Ohm Beyers).
  
 Edit: Overall I prefer Conductor because it is more versatile, it has better DAC part and I can use all types of headphones on it, because of the near zero output impedance.
 HDVD800 is picky with other headphones (think Audezes) but shines with HD800.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

darku said:


> Hello,
> Had really no time lately and didn't do it in English too.
> But briefly I can tell you that for driving HD800 alone, HDVD800 was the best pairing with HD800, better than Conductor.
> It was really something special, bass was fast, precise with a very good puch, bass also goes deeper with HDVD800. I liked everything about it when driving HD800. DAC part is not as great as the amp part for sure, so maybe HDVA600 would be a better solution if you own a good DAC already.
> ...


 
  
 I rock & headbang with HD800 & Conductor + Hydra too


----------



## King of Pangaea

darku said:


> Hello,
> Had really no time lately and didn't do it in English too.
> But briefly I can tell you that for driving HD800 alone, HDVD800 was the best pairing with HD800, better than Conductor.
> It was really something special, bass was fast, precise with a very good puch, bass also goes deeper with HDVD800. I liked everything about it when driving HD800. DAC part is not as great as the amp part for sure, so maybe HDVA600 would be a better solution if you own a good DAC already.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Darku and everybody who responded with their input.  Now I am totally undecided.  Lets see, HDVD best for HD800s, not as versatile for other cans.  Lots of people with great opinions in both camps.   What if I want LCD3s sometime in the future?  Hmmmmm, Conductor, HDVD800, Conductor, HDVD800, Conductor, HDVD800................NNGZZAAAHHHRGHHHH.............Ok folks, I am going to my rubber room now.


----------



## germay0653

I recently purchased a YellowTec PUC2 USB to S/PDIF converter for use with my Conductor.  I'm very pleased with the results and concur with some of the other people who have reviewed it on this site and others.  Similar to what Dan experienced with the Hydra-X, the Conductor with the PUC2 sounds like a different DAC and Headamp.  Bass is tighter, mids are more prominent but not overly so and highs are crystal clear.  As it breaks in more I will add some more comments regarding the music selection and what I'm experiencing compared to the Conductors stock USB input.
  
 I am using the JPlay JCAT USB cable from my audio PC to the PUC2 via a Paul Pang Audio USB power adapter.  The purpose of the adapter is to separate the data and the power.  Power to the PUC2 is being supplied by a POWERADD 5V 12000 mAh Li-ion battery pack. The S/PDIF cable is of my own making using VH Audio Pulsar Ag 75 ohm coax terminated with 75 ohm Trompeter BNC's.  The PUC2 out is AES/EBU so I'm using a Canare 110 ohm to 75 ohm transformer to the Pulsar AG and a BNC to RCA adapter at the Conductor.
  
 Stay tuned.


----------



## negura

germay0653 said:


> I recently purchased a YellowTec PUC2 USB to S/PDIF converter for use with my Conductor.  I'm very pleased with the results and concur with some of the other people who have reviewed it on this site and others.  Similar to what Dan experienced with the Hydra-X, the Conductor with the PUC2 sounds like a different DAC and Headamp.  Bass is tighter, mids are more prominent but not overly so and highs are crystal clear.  As it breaks in more I will add some more comments regarding the music selection and what I'm experiencing compared to the Conductors stock USB input.
> 
> I am using the JPlay JCAT USB cable from my audio PC to the PUC2 via a Paul Pang Audio USB power adapter.  The purpose of the adapter is to separate the data and the power.  Power to the PUC2 is being supplied by a POWERADD 5V 12000 mAh Li-ion battery pack. The S/PDIF cable is of my own making using VH Audio Pulsar Ag 75 ohm coax terminated with 75 ohm Trompeter BNC's.  The PUC2 out is AES/EBU so I'm using a Canare 110 ohm to 75 ohm transformer to the Pulsar AG and a BNC to RCA adapter at the Conductor.
> 
> Stay tuned.


 
  
 I think it's cool someone went through using PUC2 with the AES -> SPDIF conversion for the Conductor. I am using the PUC2 with PWD2 and the main benefits I am finding are details (macro & micro), very quick natural decays, very neutral sounding with excellent treble crispness and air. Never bright though. The mids are very good quality, nor sugar coated, nor lean. It's exceptional with female vocals. The bass quantity is very good if not quite the same as with Hydra, however it's cleaner, tighter, and really well extended, thus better quality I think. I don't have the Hydra anymore, but from my comparison of the Hydra with the AP2, I think the PUC2 runs circles around the Hydra in details, speed, imaging and accuracy. A bit like HD800 vs HD650 in those aspects. I also prefered the PUC2 to the AP2, but the AP2 wins in soundstage size.
  
 Oh yes even the PWD2 sounds a class above with the PUC2. 
  
 But then again the caveat with all these interfaces and especially the more transparent they are, the cables have a very audible impact. Both USB and SPDIF/AES etc.


----------



## citraian

Yeah but with Hydra you were using the wrong cable and you also didn't use Hydra on AES


----------



## negura

citraian said:


> Yeah but with Hydra you were using the wrong cable and you also didn't use Hydra on AES


 
  
 I had 3 SPDIF cables at the same time I had the Hydra, very different sounding from each other. And I have compared it side by side with the AP2 using the same cable for both of course. I did not use the Hydra on AES so I can't comment on that. AES tends to be warmer in theory btw, which might not immediately suit Hydra. But it depends on the individual DAC and what not too. I will leave this one out for the jury.
  
 I am not trying to take anything away from the Hydra, it's a good interface. I just think there are better ones, technically. And also to my preference in several systems, but synergy is key here as with everything.
  
 The cable you're thinking of and that I settled for, was for using it with the AP2. I always stated it didn't have any particular synergy with the Hydra. Had I retained the Hydra, I would have probably gone for SPC or Silver cables. Or some sort of more neutral sounding copper builds.
  
 If you think SPDIF cables selection is difficult, you should try the AES cables. There's no second hand market for the good ones and very few and far in between to begin with.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

negura said:


> I had 3 SPDIF cables at the same time I had the Hydra, very different sounding from each other. And I have compared it side by side with the AP2 using the same cable for both of course. I did not use the Hydra on AES so I can't comment on that. AES tends to be warmer in theory btw, which might not immediately suit Hydra. But it depends on the individual DAC and what not too. I will leave this one out for the jury.
> 
> I am not trying to take anything away from the Hydra, it's a good interface. I just think there are better ones, technically. And also to my preference in several systems, but synergy is key here as with everything.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think synergy is the key here. I thought silver is the way too, but I found a very good coax cable (the original coax cable that I have tested Hydra with, though at that time i didn't give it too much attention) that had more synergy for me than all other cables...


----------



## Tony1110

The regulars in this thread clearly have very good ears.


----------



## germay0653

I love the JPlay JCAT USB cable and even with having to use the Canare 110 ohm to 75 ohm transformer and the BNC to RCA adapter, the VH Audio Ag (24 guage solid OCC silver) has great synergy with the PUC2 and Conductor.  I haven't heard the Hydra so I can't provide an impression but everything I've read about it suggests that it's a great product plus it opens the door to DSD if your DAC supports it whereas the PUC2 currently does not.  The PUC2 is a wonderful value for the price.  I almost feel as if I'm attending a private performance with well produced and recorded music on my system.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

tony1110 said:


> The regulars in this thread clearly have very good ears.


 
  
 I know there are people that say they don't believe in cables...but I do... and I can hear the differences...Even did a blind test with 2 coax cables with hydra and the one I was talking about won easily and was easy to recognize.


----------



## germay0653

dan.gheorghe said:


>


 
 I agree Dan.  I'm in the same camp in that regard.


----------



## citraian

tony1110 said:


> The regulars in this thread clearly have very good ears.



Because they listen to Diana Krall 
Dan recognized two coaxial cables in a blind test and he has witnesses for that. At least he states so )


----------



## Mediahound

Burson just announced a new USB module for Conductors:
  
 http://bursonaudio.com/6631USB_PCB.htm
  
 They say it's just as good as external usb processors like the Audiophileo, etc. 
  
 I'm quite happy with the Tenor USB implementation on my Conductor and have no complaints with it, but curious, how difficult is this to install? Burson is lean on the installation details. 
  
 EDIT- Burson stated on their Facebook that it's fairly simple to swap out,  and provides a definite sonic improvement. I ordered it (US $65.) 
  
 I hope it comes with installation instructions.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

mediahound said:


> Burson just announced a new USB module for Conductors:
> 
> http://bursonaudio.com/6631USB_PCB.htm
> 
> ...


 
  
 This sounds very interesting, considering it is 60 EUR / 65 $   .


----------



## In Over My Head

mediahound said:


> Burson just announced a new USB module for Conductors:
> 
> http://bursonaudio.com/6631USB_PCB.htm
> 
> ...


 

 Interesting. Price is good too.


----------



## Kiont

mediahound said:


> Burson just announced a new USB module for Conductors:
> 
> http://bursonaudio.com/6631USB_PCB.htm
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is really good news, I'm glad they'd decided to change the whole interface instead of trying to fix it with drivers.
  
 By the way who mentioned that? Burson or other people trying it?


----------



## negura

mediahound said:


> Burson just announced a new USB module for Conductors:
> 
> http://bursonaudio.com/6631USB_PCB.htm
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great news for anyone with the Conductor at the price, if it's an improvement in SQ and fewer bugs. Right about time they did that. 
  
 Knowing this costs 65$ and it's an upgrade, just gives a perspective to how awfully cheap the Tenor probably is. In a 1800$ system.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

negura said:


> Great news for anyone with the Conductor at the price, if it's an improvement in SQ and fewer bugs. Right about time they did that.
> 
> *Knowing this costs 65$ and it's an upgrade, just gives a perspective to how awfully cheap the Tenor probably is. In a 1800$ system.*


 
  
  
 While that is true, letting the bugs aside, the sound quality of the usb was on par with entry level usb interfaces like m2tech hiface (~100eur) (which I tested side by side conductor's usb interface)... so not bad...


----------



## formula1

That's great news for us. @dan.gheorghe, are you getting this upgrade? what about a side by side comparison vs the hydra x?


----------



## WALL-E

kiont said:


> This is really good news, I'm glad they'd decided to change the whole interface instead of trying to fix it with drivers.
> 
> By the way who mentioned that? Burson or other people trying it?


 
 Yes it is! Just bought it can't wait. Seriously I was willing to sell it, for what I like conductor is the DAC section is pretty good in conjunction with my modded dual mono vacuum tube amp "La Figaro 339" and HE-500 sounds almost divine, but the issue with the Tenor coming back like a boomerang getting me more and more annoying but now we got solution CM6631A USB Module, well done Burson!


----------



## dan.gheorghe

formula1 said:


> That's great news for us. @dan.gheorghe, are you getting this upgrade? what about a side by side comparison vs the hydra x?


 
 I will get my hands on one, that is a fact )


----------



## Kiont

Just ordered one as well, can't wait to see what this does to the Conductor


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Do I understand this right and the stock configuration for Conductor is still Tenor chip?
 Wondering why they went with C-Media, it's not as popular or highly rated as XMOS and Amanero for USB duties.


----------



## citraian

Schiit went with the same chip for their USB GEN 2 UPGRADE so maybe they're on to something or maybe it's dead cheap


----------



## barid

Question for you all:
  
 How good would you rate the DAC portion of the conductor?  I've seen a few comments indicating that it's the weak point of the unit.  Currently I'm using a DACmini PX, because of a need to drive passive speakers and I'm finding that my DACMini PX can be a bit harsh and flat.  How would you say the Conductor's DAC compares to something like Burson's old DA160?  Benchmark DAC2?  or anything else that sub $2k range of DAC offerings.  More laid back and forgiving or is it a detail monster?
  
 Previously I had a been using the Soloist / DA160 together and was pleased, but did not have the desk space for that and a power amp for speakers.  This situation is changing so I've been considering the Conductor again.


----------



## RubyTiger

Oh well, I should have waited. I went with the Audiophilleo2 and pure power. It's everything I've read and then some. A perfect match for the mod's done by pcx and the best sound I've heard yet. Thanks' to all the reviewer's. And it's definitely not putting lipstick on the pig as commented in a different thread about other's.underwhelmed by the (lack of) engagement with music.


----------



## negura

rubytiger said:


> Oh well, I should have waited. I went with the Audiophilleo2 and pure power. It's everything I've read and then some. A perfect match for the mod's done by pcx and the best sound I've heard yet. Thanks' to all the reviewer's. And it's definitely not putting lipstick on the pig as commented in a different thread about other's.underwhelmed by the (lack of) engagement with music.


 
  
 Great to hear you're enjoying. I still expect the Audiophilleo (or any other rly good interface for the matter) will be above a 60$ USB module. Marketing aside, I see the new module as what the Tenor should've been. Hopefully it will be stable and bug free.
  
 Other than that to answer the question above, the Conductor DAC is capable. It's what you should expect for the money and in a neat package. If you work around the Tenor USB, the Conductor DAC will reward you even more.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

barid said:


> Question for you all:
> 
> How good would you rate the DAC portion of the conductor?  I've seen a few comments indicating that it's the weak point of the unit.  Currently I'm using a DACmini PX, because of a need to drive passive speakers and I'm finding that my DACMini PX can be a bit harsh and flat.  How would you say the Conductor's DAC compares to something like Burson's old DA160?  Benchmark DAC2?  or anything else that sub $2k range of DAC offerings.  More laid back and forgiving or is it a detail monster?
> 
> Previously I had a been using the Soloist / DA160 together and was pleased, but did not have the desk space for that and a power amp for speakers.  This situation is changing so I've been considering the Conductor again.


 

 I guess it's as good as any other under $1K DAC, thus don't expect miracles
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/613800/burson-new-soloist-headphone-amp/720#post_9169250
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/613800/burson-new-soloist-headphone-amp/720#post_9169327
 I found it quite aggressive and digitally sounding with closed in soundstage. But that was comparing against Chord DAC64. I think Soloist and good separate DAC might be sonically better package, can't beat convenience and price of one box solution though.


----------



## RubyTiger

andrew_wot said:


> I guess it's as good as any other under $1K DAC, thus don't expect miracles
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/613800/burson-new-soloist-headphone-amp/720#post_9169250
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/613800/burson-new-soloist-headphone-amp/720#post_9169327
> I found it quite aggressive and digitally sounding with closed in soundstage. But that was comparing against Chord DAC64. I think Soloist and good separate DAC might be sonically better package, can't beat convenience and price of one box solution though.


 
 Ditto. One thing though, if the Audiophilleo made such a difference then perhaps Burson's newest offering could sound quite better. I hope somebody tries it soon.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

rubytiger said:


> andrew_wot said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's as good as any other under $1K DAC, thus don't expect miracles
> ...


 

 The thing is, it didn't. You would have to really listen to that, I mean like really concentrated, closed eyes, switching tracks back and forth to spot the difference. Not sure about others but if I have to strain to hear the difference, the upgrade is not worth it in my book.
 The DAC itself is the bottleneck, not the receiver. But again, it all depends on your point of reference. It's surely better than most $500 DACs, I liked it slightly better than AKM based Stello DA-100, but I really didn't give it (Stello) a chance with AP+PP, that could have changed things.


----------



## MIKELAP

Didnt check inside the Conductor but is this new usb board soldered in or inserted in ?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

mikelap said:


> Didnt check inside the Conductor but is this new usb board soldered in or inserted in ?


 

 My understanding that it doesn't come as a default option even on new Conductors, so you would have to order it separately and install itself. No soldering required.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

There is one just listed on audiogon at a stellar price.
 http://app.audiogon.com/listings/da-converters-burson-conductor-dac-pre-headphone-amp-2013-10-13-digital-07670-tenafly-nj
 Not mine, mine is long gone.


----------



## negura

andrew_wot said:


> The thing is, it didn't. You would have to really listen to that, I mean like really concentrated, closed eyes, switching tracks back and forth to spot the difference. Not sure about others but if I have to strain to hear the difference, the upgrade is not worth it in my book.
> The DAC itself is the bottleneck, not the receiver. But again, it all depends on your point of reference. It's surely better than most $500 DACs, I liked it slightly better than AKM based Stello DA-100, but I really didn't give it (Stello) a chance with AP+PP, that could have changed things.


 
  
 There I disagree. The differences are immediate and very convincing. They were so clear to me that it didn't even require detailed analysing to know what sounds better. I guess we all hear differently or it must be something else at play there. /shrug.
  
 The DAC is much more capable with a good interface. But again, you shouldn't expect a PWD2 level DAC. It does scale though. And that's not only limited to the AP2, there are other good ones.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

negura said:


> andrew_wot said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, it didn't. You would have to really listen to that, I mean like really concentrated, closed eyes, switching tracks back and forth to spot the difference. Not sure about others but if I have to strain to hear the difference, the upgrade is not worth it in my book.
> ...


 

 I can't explain this phenomena, except that perhaps we set it up differently, or I had exceptionally good or somehow modified USB receiver, mind you mine was from the most recent batch from Australia.
 BTW, DarKu in his review commented that Conductor USB is just as good as M2Tech EVO.
 So no, I didn't hear that immediate and obvious difference, sorry. Difference between iLink and AP on Chord DAC64 was more audible, not saying that great by any means, than between Conductor internal USB and AP.


----------



## germay0653

andrew_wot said:


> I can't explain this phenomena, except that perhaps we set it up differently, or I had exceptionally good or somehow modified USB receiver, mind you mine was from the most recent batch from Australia.
> BTW, DarKu in his review commented that Conductor USB is just as good as M2Tech EVO.
> So no, I didn't hear that immediate and obvious difference, sorry. Difference between iLink and AP on Chord DAC64 was more audible, not saying that great by any means, than between Conductor internal USB and AP.


 

 I'm in the same camp as Darku.  The difference I experienced using the YellowTec PUC2 with the Conductor was immediately identifiable as compared the the included Tenor USB receiver.  Darku aptly identified the differences.  Just check back a day or two in this thread for his commentary.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

germay0653 said:


> andrew_wot said:
> 
> 
> > I can't explain this phenomena, except that perhaps we set it up differently, or I had exceptionally good or somehow modified USB receiver, mind you mine was from the most recent batch from Australia.
> ...


 

 I personally give more weight to my own experience than anyone else comments. I have made one mistake buying Conductor based on glowing comments on how great its DAC is in this very thread, then the second one buying quite expensive USB/SPDIF converter to make up for so called USB receiver deficiency.
 Helped just as much as lipstick on the pig.
 For me the lesson learned - get a better DAC and don't fall for that "better cable/converter/power supply" tweaks, in the end you'll spend more for a very marginal improvement.


----------



## MIKELAP

http://bursonaudio.com/6631USB_PCB.htm            With installation guide and driver download.http://bursonaudio.com/Downloads.html


----------



## Tony1110

Looks simple enough. Might get it for my Conductor.


----------



## DarKu

I see *3 clocks* on the new C-Media module, compared to just *one clock* on original Tenor module.
 My predictions for newest module: lower noise floor (blacker background) and of lower incoming jitter due to dedicated clocks for 41, 88 and 192 khz.
 So far this module sound promising.
  
 However I don't think this module will be better than top of the line S/PDIF converters, I highly doubt that, but we shall see.
  
 PS: Andrew_WOT (ex cheburashka - friend with crocodile Ghena 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 I feel sorry now that I recommended Conductor to you and it wasn't on your expectation level. However DAC64 and Vega are top of the line DACs, Conductor is not really there on DAC part, but I feel that it is very good for what it is and at that price level.
 I'm sure DAC64 and Vega are better, I heard newest QBD76 HDSD and was *blow away* by its performance, if DAC64 is at least 85-90% from that, then it should be really good.


----------



## germay0653

andrew_wot said:


> I personally give more weight to my own experience than anyone else comments. I have made one mistake buying Conductor based on glowing comments on how great its DAC is in this very thread, then the second one buying quite expensive USB/SPDIF converter to make up for so called USB receiver deficiency.
> Helped just as much as lipstick on the pig.
> For me the lesson learned - get a better DAC and don't fall for that "better cable/converter/power supply" tweaks, in the end you'll spend more for a very marginal improvement.



 


In the end, it's what works for you regardless of what everyone else perceives. Please don't take offense as none was intended. I, like Darku, was only conveying what I heard with external USB to S/PDIF compared to the included Tenor USB receiver. I would LOVE to try the AURALiC Vega with a Bakoon headamp but it's a little out of my reach at this point in time.


----------



## RubyTiger

andrew_wot said:


> I personally give more weight to my own experience than anyone else comments. I have made one mistake buying Conductor based on glowing comments on how great its DAC is in this very thread, then the second one buying quite expensive USB/SPDIF converter to make up for so called USB receiver deficiency.
> Helped just as much as lipstick on the pig.
> For me the lesson learned - get a better DAC and don't fall for that "better cable/converter/power supply" tweaks, in the end you'll spend more for a very marginal improvement.


 
  Dude, get your ears checked! Just kidding. Truly great sound is expensive. Once heard it becomes easy to find the faults in lesser cost equipment. I think the largest percentage of those here believe the Conductor achieves' the experience they paid for. You did not. I believe you. Although I disagree about the pig part, I value your opinion. LOL


----------



## Mediahound

mikelap said:


> http://bursonaudio.com/6631USB_PCB.htm            With installation guide and driver download.http://bursonaudio.com/Downloads.html


 
  
 I don't get why the top panel of the Conductor needs removing? It looks like the install takes places from the underside. 
  
 I guess the new module needs no driver for Mac? This is a plus. 
  
 Also, note this is not a picture of the actual module. The Burson one is just USB.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

darku said:


> PS: Andrew_WOT (ex cheburashka - friend with crocodile Ghena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please don't be, I just perhaps had unreasonably high expectations for the DAC section specifically, mostly because of the 6 moons review, and some comments on Burson site, if not them I'd end up with NAD-M51.
 The amp is actually top notch and as a whole package it is a hard to beat value, in fact I don't think there is anything available on the market right now combining stunning Class-A amp and a very decent DAC.
 Peace


----------



## MIKELAP

mediahound said:


> I don't get why the top panel of the Conductor needs removing? It looks like the install takes places from the underside.
> 
> I guess the new module needs no driver for Mac? This is a plus.
> 
> Also, note this is not a picture of the actual module. The Burson one is just USB.


 
 my mistake not much available right now.but heres the Conductors new usb upgrade .


----------



## RubyTiger

This review http://stereotimes.com/post/the-audiophilleo-usb-s-pdif-converter-with-pure-powerupgrade from Stereo Times is about the audiophilleo and conductor.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

rubytiger said:


> This review http://stereotimes.com/post/the-audiophilleo-usb-s-pdif-converter-with-pure-powerupgrade from Stereo Times is about the audiophilleo and conductor.


 

 Great review, I'd guess that the difference, if it's there, is so small that you can easily swing one way or another.
  
 http://soundnews.ro/2012/11/19/burson-conductor-simplicity-squared/
  


> Originally Posted by *DarKu*
> 
> To test the quality of USB input I borrowed a M2Tech HiFace EVO + EVO battery supply. Whie testing the USB input against M2tech EVO connected to the coaxial input, I was convinced once again that the USB input of the Conductor has been designed with great care.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mind you EVO was getting better rating than AP+PP here
_15 USB_/SPDIF _converters_ shootout - Computer Audiophile  
 But as always, trust your ears, not reviews or manufacturer's recommendations.
  
 Happy listening.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

andrew_wot said:


> Great review, I'd guess that the difference, if it's there, is so small that you can easily swing one way or another.
> 
> http://soundnews.ro/2012/11/19/burson-conductor-simplicity-squared/
> 
> ...


 

 I don't think the reviewer used a coax cable, and just plugged it into the DAC. There are users that reported worthy improvements while using a coax cable. 
  
 I am also using a good usb interface(Audiobyte Hydra-X) with conductor which improved the quality and by a lot. ( Also two friends of mine bought it and have the same opinion ).
  
 All users that I know of (except you I guess) that used a good usb interface with conductor reported improvements.


----------



## negura

andrew_wot said:


> Mind you EVO was getting better rating than AP+PP here
> _15 USB_/SPDIF _converters_ shootout - Computer Audiophile
> But as always, trust your ears, not reviews or manufacturer's recommendations.
> 
> Happy listening.


 
  
 A small but important distinction:
M2Tech HiFace Evo + Evo Supply - $990
M2Tech HiFace Evo + Evo Supply + Evo Clock - $1485 
  
M2Tech HiFace Evo + Evo Supply - 90
Audiophilleo 1/2 - 95
Empirical Audio Off Ramp Turbo 5 - 95
*AP1 with the PurePower battery PSU - 95 (borderline 100)*
M2Tech HiFace Evo + Evo Supply + Evo Clock - 100
  
The stock Burson USB would be much lower than the AP imo. I've not heard the EVO so can't comment on that directly.


----------



## WALL-E

A quick question for those who ordered USB upgrade module, has anyone got it? or got update via e-mail with the shipping status?


----------



## Mediahound

wall-e said:


> A quick question for those who ordered USB upgrade module, has anyone got it? or got update via e-mail with the shipping status?


 
  
 I have heard nothing from them since I placed the order.


----------



## MIKELAP

mediahound said:


> I have heard nothing from them since I placed the order.


 
 I ordered it yesterday no response yet


----------



## WALL-E

Ok.thanks so we need to be patient


----------



## BobJS

wall-e said:


> A quick question for those who ordered USB upgrade module, has anyone got it? or got update via e-mail with the shipping status?


 
  
 Apparently, they don't routinely respond, but I emailed them to ask and they said it had been mailed out and I should be receiving it in a few days.


----------



## Kiont

Same, only received the initial order email.


----------



## MIKELAP

bobjs said:


> Apparently, they don't routinely respond, but I emailed them to ask and they said it had been mailed out and I should be receiving it in a few days.


 
 When did you order.Thanks


----------



## MIKELAP

Well it seems that they shipped my usb board yesterday should take 7 to 10 days.


----------



## BobJS

mikelap said:


> When did you order.Thanks


 
 I ordered mine last Thurs, Oct 10th.


----------



## Tony1110

I'm thinking about buying the Yellowtec interface for my Conductor. I don't know the first thing about AES, so perhaps somebody could tell me which cables I would need to use.


----------



## negura

tony1110 said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Yellowtec interface for my Conductor. I don't know the first thing about AES, so perhaps somebody could tell me which cables I would need to use.


 
  
 You need an AES cable and a convertor from AES to SPDIF. There's a Canare adapter for that.
 http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UeqFSZhAY94/UYO-77Zh1EI/AAAAAAAAAIc/-BoVn8N6Y4U/s1600/canare+AES+to+SPDIF.jpeg
 More here:
http://2channelaudio.blogspot.com/2013/04/yellowtec-puc2-lite-usb-to-aesspdif.html
  
 I am using a DH Labs AES cable, I can describe it as reference sounding with great extension and details. Friend uses a Vovox cable and is pleased with that.


----------



## germay0653

negura said:


> You need an AES cable and a convertor from AES to SPDIF. There's a Canare adapter for that.
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UeqFSZhAY94/UYO-77Zh1EI/AAAAAAAAAIc/-BoVn8N6Y4U/s1600/canare+AES+to+SPDIF.jpeg
> More here:
> http://2channelaudio.blogspot.com/2013/04/yellowtec-puc2-lite-usb-to-aesspdif.html
> ...


 

 Negura,
  
 I believe you would only need the Canare 110 ohm to 75 ohm transformer and 75 ohm digital coax cable.  The Canare has a female XLR for connection to the PUC2 AES output, so no need for AES cable, and female BNC out to DAC. Depending on what type of connectors the 75 ohm digital S/PDIF coax has you would need the appropriate BNC to RCA or RCA to BNC adapter for connecting the end that doesn't match.


----------



## Mediahound

So I'm quite displeased with Burson at the moment. I ordered the new USB module and wrote them to inquire about shipment status. They wrote back and said it shipped out to someone else whom I do not know, in another country.. .Huh?  
  
 Luckily I put this on my AMEX card. I may end up having to contact AMEX and file a chargeback if I don't receive what I ordered.


----------



## germay0653

mediahound said:


> So I'm quite displeased with Burson at the moment. I ordered the new USB module and wrote them to inquire about shipment status. They wrote back and said it shipped out to someone else whom I do not know, in another country.. .Huh?
> 
> Luckily I put this on my AMEX card. I may end up having to contact AMEX and file a chargeback if I don't receive what I ordered.


 

 The team at Burson will rectify the situation.  They're a good bunch of people!!


----------



## dan.gheorghe

germay0653 said:


> The team at Burson will rectify the situation.  They're a good bunch of people!!


 
 +1 Don't worry.


----------



## Mediahound

dan.gheorghe said:


> +1 Don't worry.







germay0653 said:


> The team at Burson will rectify the situation.  They're a good bunch of people!!




They replied back and said they just copied and pasted incorrectly so hopefully it was sent to me at my correct address and I should be receiving it soon.


----------



## WALL-E

I just received a parcel from Australia, prepares to install a new usb module now. More will fallow....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Edited,
 most important everything is working fine, no fireworks! updating some picture....


  

  
  
 Ok the installation was successful by following the guide you can not screw up anything.
 a short note: Burson says to just to loosen the two lower bolts but I removed them what allowed me to detach the back plate from enclosure and easy install the usb module without bent the pin connector.
 About the build quality: well designed PCB, good parts like Wima & Elna capacitors, Sumlink Isolation transformer, EMI filter and three precision crystal oscillators, 12 Mhz, 45.158Mhz and 49.152Mhz.
 So far tested only on my iMac, system OS X and Audirvana player recognized it as a "speaker usb" no driver is required....Plug and Play.
 Troubleshooting for more than two hours, tested with hi rez material and *no sign of any issue* ( no clicks, no crash down no dropouts or disconnecting) well invested 60E.
  
 I was afraid a little if this USB module have enough fast & large buffer because my target computer is away from the DAC for more than eight meters.The Tenor USB module I was able to run properly even at 12 meters USB cable experimentally. But my worries were groundless, the Conductor with CM6631A USB Module is working properly on my DIY Supra cat7+ USB cable at distances of more then 8 meters, controlled by the Remote App on iPad.


----------



## MIKELAP

wall-e said:


> I just received a parcel from Australia, prepares to install a new usb module now. More will fallow....


 
 Go Go Go !!!!!!!!


----------



## BobJS

I just received mine in the mail today.... no instructions, nor anti-static bag, nor screwdriver.  Guess I'll just wing it.  Thanks for the pictures above.  Anyone know if the screws are Torx ?
  
 Edit:  Found the installation guide on their web site, and see I need an Allen wrench, not a Torx head.  Again, thanks for the pictures above.


----------



## spidipidi

Looking forward to your input regarding the new usb module. I'm gonna order one soon myself.
  
 Has anyone upgraded to OS X Mavericks? Just wondering if the usb driver for the Conductor is supported, as I see no info on it from Burson. I guess it will be ok, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mediahound

spidipidi said:


> Looking forward to your input regarding the new usb module. I'm gonna order one soon myself.
> 
> Has anyone upgraded to OS X Mavericks? Just wondering if the usb driver for the Conductor is supported, as I see no info on it from Burson. I guess it will be ok, but better safe than sorry.


 
  
 Yes, works fine.  I'm playing my Conductor right now under Mavericks. 
  
 I haven't received my USB module yet but ordered these allen wrenches:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007W50ZGU/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007W50ZGU&linkCode=as2&tag=tt-20
  
 Sure you can get them at any hardware store too.


----------



## BobJS

bobjs said:


> I just received mine in the mail today.... no instructions, nor anti-static bag, nor screwdriver.  Guess I'll just wing it.  Thanks for the pictures above.  Anyone know if the screws are Torx ?
> 
> Edit:  Found the installation guide on their web site, and see I need an Allen wrench, not a Torx head.  Again, thanks for the pictures above.


 
  
 Ok, all installed and hooked up and running.  Easy as cake, no problems.  And to highlight the phenomenon of expectation bias (or maybe new purchase bias), I'd swear it sounds better.  Crisper, cleaner.  Even though I wasn't actually expecting to hear a difference.... I just didn't want it to not work or be noticeably worse. 
  
 I did hear an occasional click or pop with the Tenor USB card.  If I don't hear that anymore I'll be more than satisfied.


----------



## Mediahound

Sigh. 
  
 I received the USB module today and it was in pieces in the mailing envelope:
  

  

  

  
  
  
  
  
 Burson just wraps it in foam and tape and it apparently was squeezed in transit. 
  
 I really don't know what kind of operation they are running there but who ships out an module like this not in a box?


----------



## Tony1110

I just ordered it. I specifically asked them to package it it well.


----------



## MIKELAP

mediahound said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I received the USB module today and it was in pieces in the mailing envelope:
> 
> ...


 
 Of course it has to be in a box, should get mine in a few days hope its ok.Thats not to brilliant COME ON Burson .


----------



## Kiont

That's not good at all, whoever is packaging these, either doesn't care or doesn't know the right procedure.


----------



## TechNerd

I upgraded to OSX 10.9 Mavericks last evening. So far no issues with the Burson drivers. I currently have the Conductor SL1793. 
  
 In fact, I'm listening to it right now as I type this out!


----------



## spidipidi

Did the upgrade aswell and experiencing no issues! Sounds good as a solid state should 

Too bad about your usb module. I'd expect more bubble wrap on hardware.


----------



## SiGiE

Thank for the heads-up regarding the USB upgrade.  Ordered and Waiting.


----------



## Tony1110

Burson just sent me an email asking me to open up the Conductor, remove the current USB receiver, take a picture and send it to them. This is to ensure that they send me the correct PCB connectors. Anyone else have to do this?


----------



## germay0653

tony1110 said:


> Burson just sent me an email asking me to open up the Conductor, remove the current USB receiver, take a picture and send it to them. This is to ensure that they send me the correct PCB connectors. Anyone else have to do this?


 

 Yes,  I believe there are two versions of the main board.  One accepts solid pins from the USB board, just like the ones on the DAC board, and ones that are wired with white two pin connectors.


----------



## MIKELAP

tony1110 said:


> Burson just sent me an email asking me to open up the Conductor, remove the current USB receiver, take a picture and send it to them. This is to ensure that they send me the correct PCB connectors. Anyone else have to do this?


 
 Not me but now that you mention it i smell a rat! should get the unit today hopefully!


----------



## WALL-E

tony1110 said:


> Burson just sent me an email asking me to open up the Conductor, remove the current USB receiver, take a picture and send it to them. This is to ensure that they send me the correct PCB connectors. Anyone else have to do this?


 
 No! no email was sent to me? but what if I had the different versions? hmm...That would mean the conductor had some PCB design changes during the production, comparing the photos around internet of early model of Conductor with the current one, we will see some change to PCB.


----------



## RubyTiger

On a different note, has anyone tried using the preamp outputs to another amp? I'm thinking maybe a possible tube amp in the future.


----------



## daveyston23

Hi all,
  
 I'm very keen on getting my hands on the Conductor to drive the LCD2 rev2 and the HD800, and I was hoping y'all could help me out with a few noob questions:
  
 - What is a good way of burning in the Conductor? I have heard about pink noise, white noise, looped playlists, and others. Is it just up to personal preference?
 - Do you usually leave the Conductor ON all of the time? I think I read somewhere that it takes a while for this unit to warm up both after idle and after switching on. 
 - What are the advantages of the CM6613A USB Module? Would you recommend buying it immediately after getting the stock Conductor? 
  
 Sorry my ignorance - still very new to the audiophile world here. I would really appreciate any feedback whatsoever. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kiont

- Normal everyday usage should be enough, or just run your playlist when not using it.
I did notice a difference after using it for a few months.
- Usually, I turn it on 30 minutes to an hour prior to listening.
- Only a few people have received the upgrade, personally I got it because the stock USB is buggy and was never able to work properly. Any increase in quality is a nice bonus.


----------



## In Over My Head

^ This


----------



## RubyTiger

For break-in I prefer to use Classical music that has a lot of dynamic swings. You could do this at night while you slept and check out the results the next day. Personally, I think it's good to cut the unit off until cooled and then back on again. Let those molecules contract and then expand (Did I really just say that?). I do know with breaking in power cables many people recommend using a refrigerator or something that cycles a lot. It does not hurt to leave the Conductor on for extended periods of time.


----------



## MIKELAP

Received new usb module for Conductor .Anybody having trouble installing driver in windows cant install mine tried several times it says driver not installed correctly.First what i did was uninstall old driver is that it ?Any ideas. Thanks


----------



## WALL-E

mikelap said:


> Received new usb module for Conductor .Anybody having trouble installing driver in windows cant install mine tried several times it says driver not installed correctly.First what i did was uninstall old driver is that it ?Any ideas. Thanks


 
 I just installed the windows driver(downloaded from Burson website) to check with my old Toshiba laptop and no problem at all.
 some tips maybe it gonna help....download the Burson_CM6631A USB.rar and extract to the folder, double click on CM6631_6631A_-1.03(CR) then highlight (one left click) on setup Application (.exe) then one right click and run as a administrator and click YES, after a while instaler will ask you to connect the usb from your DAC (dac have to be switched on and usb mode selected) to the computer( if not gonna work connect to the next usb port) , then should start install drivers automatically, after a while installer will ask you to reboot the computer.
  
 foobar2000 recognized the driver as ASIO for C-Media USB device


----------



## MIKELAP

wall-e said:


> I just installed the windows driver(downloaded from Burson website) to check with my old Toshiba laptop and no problem at all.
> some tips maybe it gonna help....download the Burson_CM6631A USB.rar and extract to the folder, double click on CM6631_6631A_-1.03(CR) then highlight (one left click) on setup Application (.exe) then one right click and run as a administrator and click YES, after a while instaler will ask you to connect the usb from your DAC (dac have to be switched on and usb mode selected) to the computer( if not gonna work connect to the next usb port) , then should start install drivers automatically, after a while installer will ask you to reboot the computer.
> 
> foobar2000 recognized the driver as ASIO for C-Media USB device


 
 You saId extract to the folder thats the Burson folder i removed the tenor burson file so theres no Burson file anymore would i have to reinstall the tenor file and after setup cmedia in that file ? Thanks for your help.


----------



## TrollDragon

Hey guys!
  
 Just passed this onto MIKELAP so I figure I'd share it here as well.
  
 When I installed the Condutor SL9018 with the CMedia USB, Windows 7 set it up as a "Speaker" (It did the same under OS X 10.8.5 as well).
 Really... Who wants to look at a generic Speaker icon for their Conductor, so I made up an icon for it for anyone that wishes to use it.
  
 Mine looks like this under playback devices in Windows 7 now:

  
 Here is the icon file on my dropbox.
 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29361323/Burson_Conductor_SL.ico
  
 Save that some place it won't move, because if you move the ico file after you select it in the properties page, the burson will revert back to the default icon.
  
 Right click your speaker icon in the system tray, select Playback Devices and click Properties with the Burson selected.
 Rename it to whatever you like, then hit the Change Icon Button, click browse and navigate to where you saved the ico file and double click it.
  
 I just find it looks much better than the default one. If anyone want's that E17/E09K combo icon as well it is here:
 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29361323/E17-E09K.ico


----------



## Kiont

That's pretty nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## TrollDragon

kiont said:


> That's pretty nice, thanks for sharing


 

 You are most welcome!


----------



## WALL-E

mikelap said:


> You saId extract to the folder thats the Burson folder i removed the tenor burson file so theres no Burson file anymore would i have to reinstall the tenor file and after setup cmedia in that file ? Thanks for your help.


 
 You uninstal the old Tenor drivers that is fine u don't need them and don't need the old Burson folder it doesn't matter. I mean, any folder even on desktop, the reason why is to run the installer extracted in folder and not from (rar.) itself it could cause some malfunction like "driver not installed correctly" just in case.
 Ok, right click on setup icon then Run as a administrator and follow the procedures on screen, u will ask to hock- up the usb cable to one of usb ports then should start install drivers automatically somewhere in system files at the end of installation u will ask to reboot the computer.

 Check your control panel > hardware and sound, should get similar to TrollDragon screen shot.
  I don't know what program do you use to play the music, my guess is that you care about bit perfect I just stick with Foobar2000 with previously installed plug-ins ASIO,WASAPI and SACD.ISO from what I read  Cmedia6631A supports ASIO codeck I'm not shure about the WASAPI,in preferences mode go to DEVICES then select from the list "ASIO for C-Media USB device" That's it.


----------



## TrollDragon

I think MIKELAP has Windows XP WALL-E but I can't be 100% sure.
No it's Vista and I'll help him sort it out tonight.


----------



## BobJS

@TrollDragon :
  
 Thanks!  I'll be using both your icons.


----------



## TrollDragon

bobjs said:


> @TrollDragon
> :
> 
> Thanks!  I'll be using both your icons.


 You are most welcome!
Enjoy!


----------



## WALL-E

trolldragon said:


> I think MIKELAP has Windows XP WALL-E but I can't be 100% sure.
> No it's Vista and I'll help him sort it out tonight.


 
_Oki-doki_


----------



## MIKELAP

Its been a long 2 days trying to make the CM6631A driver work I could unzip file but i would go to (setup ) click as administrator and nothing ever happened so i went to microsoft help section .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   So heres the procedure i had to do 1- On setup icon you right click it opens a window go to PROPERTY at bottom left click go to COMPATIBILITY click on that after youll see a box over it says COMPATIBILITY MODE check box in it it says WINDOWS XP SERVICE PACK2 when that is highlighted press ok at bottom. After you go back to the SETUP ICON right click and left click as ADMINISTRATOR and this way you can download driver on your pc i run VISTA by the way and once its installed go to sound device youll see your driver go to PROPERTY and click on ADVANCE STATISTICS check the bitrate if you only have 16/44.100 and 16/192000 you need to update driver once you do that everything will be fine .to update driver right click where sound device is after go to PROPERTY where you see USB 2.0 HIGH SPEED TRUE HD AUDIO next to that theres PROPERTY click on that and go to driver click and go to UPDATE DRIVER and wait for Windows to load it thats it .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
My player is MUSICBEE unfortunately i cant use ASIO anymore it doesnt work now i use WASAPI and everything works fine at the bitrate i want . So there you go . What a pain that was .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          UPDATE: I just noticed something with the bitrates in DEVICE  88.2k and 172.4k are not there hmm. Hows that .Do you guys have those bitrates. Thanks.


----------



## MIKELAP

First impressions with new CM6631A usb module sounds like soundstage is more define better separation imo.


----------



## TrollDragon

mikelap said:


> UPDATE: I just noticed something with the bitrates in DEVICE  88.2k and 172.4k are not there hmm. Hows that .Do you guys have those bitrates. Thanks.


 
 I only have those in 16 bit not 24 bit.


----------



## daveyston23

kiont said:


> - Normal everyday usage should be enough, or just run your playlist when not using it.
> I did notice a difference after using it for a few months.
> - Usually, I turn it on 30 minutes to an hour prior to listening.
> - Only a few people have received the upgrade, personally I got it because the stock USB is buggy and was never able to work properly. Any increase in quality is a nice bonus.


 
 Hi Kiont,
  
 Thanks very much for those tips. Just what I needed as I have been burning in my new Conductor these last few days. Gotta say...it already sounds great to my ears with HD800 and LCD2 with limited burn in. I can't wait to hear how it evolves over time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Cheers again!


----------



## MIKELAP

Hey guys what driver version do you have in advance  bitrate settings in device  with new usb module for Conductor i tried 6.0.1.3 and tried  7.0.11.160 problem is they are  missing the 88.2k  bitrate and 176.4 and do you guys have these bitrate in both 16 bit and 24 bit suppose to .Thanks


----------



## WALL-E

Now I understand your system is Vista, that why you had the trouble installing  the drivers, the "setup".exe auto installer will work only with Win 7 and 8 the only way to install the drivers on Vistsa was run the installer in compatibility mode for Win XP like you did or auto update from Windows.
 The version of Burson drivers (downloaded from his website) for Win7 is 7.0.11.160 and driver date is: 04/03/2013.
 I checked also the latest driver for Cmedia right after uninstalling the previous driver I hock-up the usb to the computer and let the windows auto update the drivers.
 So the latest version for Win 7 is 7.0.1.3 and driver date is:14/09/2013.
 On both version doesn't show 88.2 & 176.4 in 24 bit depth just 16.
 I am not a computer specialist but the sort of sample rate shown in "speaker properties" tab is not related directly with the usb output "data streaming" but show the available format of sample rate of computer sound card. You can go to the speaker icon in sound tab and in properties disable the device then back to your player in my case is the foobar2000 select in the output device WASAPI or ASIO and everything is working fine, the DAC will lock to any sample rate including missing 88.2 & 176.4 in 24 bit depth. I think Cmedia drivers modified the codecs, ASIO for Generic usb device is now ASIO for Cmedia usb device and same with WASAPI could bypass default settings.


----------



## MIKELAP

Contacted cmedia about my problem installing the cm6631a driver the answer was that there driver is not compatible with VISTA only with WINDOWS7, WINDOWS 8 ,AND WINDOWS XL go figure XL but they dont tell you that when you buy the module .So thats why i could only install in COMPATIBILITY MODE with XL checked . But the problem is the missing 88.2k and 176.4k bitrates not showing up in DEVICES ,no way of knowing if they are there.The saga ends i give up.


----------



## negura

mikelap said:


> Contacted cmedia about my problem installing the cm6631a driver the answer was that there driver is not compatible with VISTA only with WINDOWS7, WINDOWS 8 ,AND WINDOWS XL go figure XL but they dont tell you that when you buy the module .So thats why i could only install in COMPATIBILITY MODE with XL checked . But the problem is the missing 88.2k and 176.4k bitrates not showing up in DEVICES ,no way of knowing if they are there.The saga ends i give up.


 
  
 Sorry to hear about the troubles, but probably not many use Vista today. Even so I understand you installed it succesfully. And the 2 missing rates ... how much music do you have @88.2k and @176.4k anyway?


----------



## MIKELAP

negura said:


> Sorry to hear about the troubles, but probably not many use Vista today. Even so I understand you installed it succesfully. And the 2 missing rates ... how much music do you have @88.2k and @176.4k anyway?


 
 A couple albums no more its not that, its not getting what was advertized but i find it sounds good anyways .Now problem is the attenuator with the repeating poping  issues what had to happen happened i broke off one side of a resistor when i was holding the damm nut so i could unscrew it .I had my small flat screwdriver against the nut face and it slipped so having a  fine week ill have to replace the attenuator i am not repairing it. I will probably have a KHOZMO 50k 48 step attenuator installed thats what they put in the SIGNATURE CONDUCTOR i was told or do you know of anything similar that is good quality that doesnt go snap crackle and pop lol.


----------



## vegan

Burson's stepped attenuators do get noisy. they seem to demand some periodic maintenance.

As I have the Conductor open for the USB unit, I will try to open up the attenuator and clean it with Caig's Deoxit contact cleaner. 

Being the goose that i am, I sprayed the attenuator on the HA-160D with degreaser (WD40). Not bright. ... but it did stay pop/click-free after that (not sure if it came back?). 

Having an attenuator with more steps would be welcome... But on low gain with the old Burson PP-100 does give plenty of usable steps. 

If be curious how an upgraded attenuator effects the sound too - so keep us posted


----------



## Gustavo

Upgrading ha-160d attenuator with Conductor's attenuator made a pretty audible improvement in sound clarity. Conductor's attenuator is really good. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mediahound

mediahound said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I received the USB module today and it was in pieces in the mailing envelope:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have to say I'm really not impressed with Burson customer service. Nearly 2 weeks after contacting Burson regarding the above, and I still have not received a replacement. Why they did not expedite me a replacement is beyond me. 
  
 I don't think I will ever purchase another Burson product again based on this.


----------



## Tony1110

I cancelled my order for the USB module, partly because of the negative comments on here, partly because I stumbled upon a good USB interface at a very reasonable price.

I can't fault Burson for their communication via e-mail. Having never bought anything directly from them, I can't say any more than that. Bad practice not replacing your USB module straight away though.


----------



## Kiont

Got mine today, same thing, those two foams with tape tightly wrapped around it, that little (resistor?) on the front is bent from the pressure. Looking at the other picture is clearly visible how the foam is sitting on the card components, and that resistor is a little bent too.
  
 They didn't even use a small box to ship it, it was just some kind of cardboard envelope.
  
 Well, I didn't see anything broken or falling down, so hopefully everything works.
  
 Does Burson even have some kind of sales division? 
  
*EDIT: 2 more pics, one of the packaging.*


----------



## citraian

This is just unacceptable


----------



## TrollDragon

Wow that is very shoddy packing for a quality company like Burson.
  
 I received the Conductor SL9018 as part of the loaner program with the LCD 3's (Amazing headphones by the way) they sent both DAC's to try out, the ESS9018 came installed and the TI PCM1723 was just thrown in the box on top with the RCA & USB Cables, not in an antistatic bag just sitting there on the packing foam which has ZERO antistatic functionality. I was really surprised at the lack of care put into this package, there were absolutely no instructions or documentation, product brochures or whatever with the box just a pair of LCD3's and the Conductor SL. I do realize this is a loaner program to try out the gear but a little info of some sort would have been appropriate I think.
  
 I ended up messaging my contact person about the loose board "Some Assembly Required?" I asked and he told me they include both DAC's to try out. He told me they must have forgotten to put the TI DAC module in an antistatic bag, I've worked in electronic repair for years and even the most mundane parts come packaged in antistatic. It must not be a big deal.
  
 I should have taken a picture of the DAC loose in the box...

 Also I had to contact them about installing this board, I was not worried about my ability to change it, I just wasn't going to take a product apart that did not belong to me.
 Anyway they pointed me to a blog entry made by the guys at Headmania on how to change the DAC and the case removal instructions are for a different unit.
  
 With all due respect, a sheet of paper with a few pictures and some instructions would not be that much to include as it is a user changeable item. One should not have to chase this information down, most users would have figured it out since it's a really simple install but that is really not the point.
  
 I was over at a fellow headphone enthusiasts house that evening for a little "show & tell" when we changed the DAC boards. There was some gluey substance on the edges of the chassis that the cover screws onto and we had to pry the sides of the cover away to get it off.
  
 Upon looking inside we were surprised with the quality of the board inside and the back panel. I do realize that no one sees the insides of the unit, but if you are expecting end users to install their own upgrades one should provide a more "finished" interior.
  
 The back panel was just roughed up with a coarse sandpaper to take the sharp edges off of it, this might be just nitpicking but that was the first thing my friend pointed out once the cover came off.

 The board also has a serious bend in it up where the power transformers are, there is probably something under the board to prevent it from sagging down and shorting against the chassis bottom, but at least cut the standoff to the right height as to not stress the board in the other direction.
  
 Then we noticed that a lot of the boards via's (circular trace holes the electronic component's solder onto) are not fully soldered all the way through. This can lead to connections letting go if they are happen to have a poor solder joint on the other side.

  
 Don't get me wrong, the sound quality and functionality of the product is top shelf, and most users would never even have the cover off.
  
 I was shocked at seeing how they ship out the USB modules, things can get crushed in the mail and even by couriers, but proper packaging is really not a difficult thing to prevent this in the future. I would expect those USB modules to go back to Burson prepaid through FedEx on their account.
  
 This has been my first experience with a Burson product and I just thought I would share, is it possible that I am just too picky or do I have too high an expectation?


----------



## barid

> I was shocked at seeing how they ship out the USB modules, things can get crushed in the mail and even by couriers, but proper packaging is really not a difficult thing to prevent this in the future. I would expect those USB modules to go back to Burson prepaid through FedEx on their account.
> 
> This has been my first experience with a Burson product and I just thought I would share, is it possible that I am just too picky or do I have too high an expectation?


 
  
 I don't think you're being picky at all.  Using the proper packaging shouldn't be difficult.  I've owned a few Burson products and liked them; but some of the images posted here are not inspiring.  I would think it's just common sense not to send something out like that, especially if you're a business.


----------



## Mediahound

Burson did not expedite me another USB module despite the fact I requested it.
  
 I emailed them yesterday inquiring about the replacement since it has been 2 weeks since I informed them about the damaged one I received. 
  
 They said they sent the replacement via regular mail because it would have cost them $65 alone to FedEX it to me.
  
 Huh? So they would rather save a few bucks than please a customer?
  
 Unacceptable. 
  
 They have had my money for a month now and I have yet to receive a working item. 
  
This is no way to do business nor to treat a customer, and reflects extremely poorly on Burson.


----------



## MIKELAP

My usb module was packaged the same way as other guys here but it got here ok but they were more problems to come installing driver, compatiblity issues also  popping issues never had to take an attenuator apart in an amp ever and i did it twice and it didnt solve the problem always comes back  and this amp is only 6 months old of course they are not going to change it they say its normal .Anyways i got fedup i sent my amp to PARTS CONNEXION today to have a khozmo 50k 48 step attenuator installed .Thats that .


----------



## WALL-E

mediahound said:


> I have to say I'm really not impressed with Burson customer service. Nearly 2 weeks after contacting Burson regarding the above, and I still have not received a replacement. Why they did not expedite me a replacement is beyond me.
> 
> I don't think I will ever purchase another Burson product again based on this.


 
 Sorry to hear that you have not received the replacement yet. I have to say Burson customer service is sucks!
 I have look closer to your damage usb module and is looks not to bad, I mean there is no damage to the printed circuit board, did you thought of repairing this? Only what you need is solder, tin, braid and new capacitor Burson used Elna 10uf/10V but can be any electrolytic capacitor between 10 - 47uf /10V or more and these bent pins can be easily straighten with pliers all cost of repair if you have own tolls is .50 to 1$. Truly speaking the function of the "broken"10uf capacitor is smoothing the voltage supplied to the EEPROM, I am almost sure that it will work even without this capacitor you could use it until you get the new one, hope soon


----------



## formula1

I"ve had good experiences with Burson service, packaging on their finished products (and even their opamps) is top class. They probably made a mistake on the packaging of the USB modules but i think it's not fair to judge an entire company by one case like this. 
  
 Why not email them and give them our feedback, instead posting here? some BIG electronics companies don't even care about their customers 1 - you get an auto reply from a machine  2 - you never get a reply. 
  
 I know it can be frustrating receiving a damaged item, but let's give them a chance to make things the right way and enjoy our wonderful piece of gear.


----------



## Mediahound

wall-e said:


> Sorry to hear that you have not received the replacement yet. I have to say Burson customer service is sucks!
> I have look closer to your damage usb module and is looks not to bad, I mean there is no damage to the printed circuit board, did you thought of repairing this? Only what you need is solder, tin, braid and new capacitor Burson used Elna 10uf/10V but can be any electrolytic capacitor between 10 - 47uf /10V or more and these bent pins can be easily straighten with pliers all cost of repair if you have own tolls is .50 to 1$. Truly speaking the function of the "broken"10uf capacitor is smoothing the voltage supplied to the EEPROM, I am almost sure that it will work even without this capacitor you could use it until you get the new one, hope soon


 
  
 No, there were other loose pieces as well including a tiny microchip stuck to the tape.  I'll just wait for my replacement...


----------



## RubyTiger

mikelap said:


> My usb module was packaged the same way as other guys here but it got here ok but they were more problems to come installing driver, compatiblity issues also  popping issues never had to take an attenuator apart in an amp ever and i did it twice and it didnt solve the problem always comes back  and this amp is only 6 months old of course they are not going to change it they say its normal .Anyways i got fedup i sent my amp to PARTS CONNEXION today to have a khozmo 50k 48 step attenuator installed .Thats that .


 
 I think you will really like the Khozmo. Let us know what you think when you get it back.


----------



## Mediahound

mikelap said:


> My usb module was packaged the same way as other guys here but it got here ok but they were more problems to come installing driver, compatiblity issues also  popping issues never had to take an attenuator apart in an amp ever and i did it twice and it didnt solve the problem always comes back  and this amp is only 6 months old of course they are not going to change it they say its normal .Anyways i got fedup i sent my amp to PARTS CONNEXION today to have a khozmo 50k 48 step attenuator installed .Thats that .


 
 I love being on Mac OSX. No driver needed, true plug 'n play.


----------



## WALL-E

mediahound said:


> No, there were other loose pieces as well including a tiny microchip stuck to the tape.  I'll just wait for my replacement...


 
 Now I see it, missing SMD transistor the soldering pads on pcb looks still fine and if the pins of transistor are not broken It can be soldered back. Just in case is good to have spare one.


----------



## MIKELAP

mediahound said:


> I love being on Mac OSX. No driver needed, true plug 'n play.


 
 Something to think about ,this is next inline new pc what would be best platform for pc audio this one is running out of room Flac takes lots of space (570GB) plus its 7 years old thats an eternity.


----------



## Mediahound

Here's a question - how do I remove the old tenor usb driver in Mac OSX? With the new USB module, that will no longer be needed.


----------



## Kiont

mediahound said:


> Here's a question - how do I remove the old tenor usb driver in Mac OSX? With the new USB module, that will no longer be needed.




What happened to no drivers needed, true plug n play?

Sorry, had to take a shot at the Mac OSX


----------



## Mediahound

kiont said:


> What happened to no drivers needed, true plug n play?
> 
> Sorry, had to take a shot at the Mac OSX


 
 The old Tenor USB module did need a driver. 
  
 The new one does not on OSX. 
  
 Windows on the other hand needs a driver on both, and as you have read above, it can be a real problem getting it to work well in Windows.


----------



## TrollDragon

This is not the case on Windows 7 or 8 as the CMedia complies to USB Audio specifications.

Vista and XP are another story as MIKELAP posted.


----------



## WALL-E

mediahound said:


> Here's a question - how do I remove the old tenor usb driver in Mac OSX? With the new USB module, that will no longer be needed.


 
post #372
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/360#post_9436697


----------



## dagedajies

that good,I'm sure you will find a buyer.  Might help to link to the rave review Srajan gave the HA-160D.


----------



## Gustavo

Does new USB module support Android?


----------



## Kiont

I'm terrible doing comparisons, but I can tell the new CM6631 USB module sounds much better, listening to Bach, there is more separation and detail between instruments, Bach Air's seems more....airy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Foobar through ASIO driver, no issues so far.


----------



## MIKELAP

kiont said:


> I'm terrible doing comparisons, but I can tell the new CM6631 USB module sounds much better, listening to Bach, there is more separation and detail between instruments, Bach Air's seems more....airy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That was my first impression also but because of compatibility issues with Vista i have to use Wasapi !


----------



## Mediahound

I received my replacement USB module today and got it installed. Seems to sound better with better instrument isolation, maybe slightly better soundstage as well, although it's quite subtle. 
  
 Installation was straightforward although if I had to do it again, I would remove the back plate more than the instructions state. Getting the old USB module out was a bit of a process and can tend to bend things a bit.


----------



## Tony1110

I'm very impressed with the Halide Bridge plugged into my Conductor. I know they're getting on a bit and they don't play ultra high resolution files, but I picked mine up at a great price and I couldn't be happier with it. God knows how, but I'm noticing more of a improvement with this and the HE-500 than I did with the AP2 and higher end headphones. The detail I'm hearing now is beyond what I thought the Conductor and the HE-500 were capable of delivering.


----------



## WALL-E

Glad to hear everything arrived safe and sound!
 In my system Tenor tends to show the details in a forced way it sound a bit unnatural, the overall image wasn't coherently with the totality there was always something in the upper "coming from nowhere?" distracting me and not allowing me to concentrate on the middle range, but with this new USB module CM6631A it seems much much better, none of the ranges have really emerged into another creating a perfect sound image. And a nod to Mac users, true plug 'n play happy days!


----------



## formula1

Good to know that everything is good folks. 
  
 @Mike, i'm curious about the stepped attenuator upgrade. I would like to know the final result, having some extra steps doesn't hurt.


----------



## BobJS

mediahound said:


> I received my replacement USB module today and got it installed. Seems to sound better with better instrument isolation, maybe slightly better soundstage as well, although it's quite subtle.
> 
> Installation was straightforward although if I had to do it again, I would remove the back plate more than the instructions state. Getting the old USB module out was a bit of a process and can tend to bend things a bit.


 
 Out of curiousity, was it packaged in the same shabby way?


----------



## Mediahound

bobjs said:


> Out of curiousity, was it packaged in the same shabby way?




Same foam and tape, just thrown in a larger box, loose. So it moved around in the box. Luckily it arrived in tact this time though.


----------



## MIKELAP

formula1 said:


> Good to know that everything is good folks.
> 
> @Mike, i'm curious about the stepped attenuator upgrade. I would like to know the final result, having some extra steps doesn't hurt.


 
 Ya but having extra steps that dont go SNAP, CRACKLE, AND POP is the main thing for me


----------



## Mediahound

PS, I noticed it's super easy to swap out the DAC in the conductor. In fact, you have to remove it to install the USB module.
  
 Not that the DAC needs upgrading right now, but I wonder if in the future Burson would release an updated module for that.


----------



## Mediahound

mikelap said:


> Ya but having extra steps that dont go SNAP, CRACKLE, AND POP is the main thing for me


 
 Note, adding more steps just adds to the probability of more noise on each turn. 
  
 Mine doesn't make any noise at all though so it's not something I've even heard.


----------



## MIKELAP

mediahound said:


> Note, adding more steps just adds to the probability of more noise on each turn.
> 
> Mine doesn't make any noise at all though so it's not something I've even heard.


 
 You dont really mind at first but it got louder and not comfortable especially in headphones


----------



## daveyston23

Any tips on how to remove the top plate from the conductor? I've removed the 4 screws with an Allen key already, but the top plate ain't budging? I'm sure I'm missing something...


----------



## negura

daveyston23 said:


> Any tips on how to remove the top plate from the conductor? I've removed the 4 screws with an Allen key already, but the top plate ain't budging? I'm sure I'm missing something...


 
  
 Try turning it over a bit to the side and it should move ... ?


----------



## daveyston23

I've tried that a few times already, including turning it completely upside down, but it doesn't budge enough for me to remove it lol


----------



## negura

Maybe it's glued ... lol


----------



## Kiont

Try inserting the Allen key in one of the holes, and try to move the cover using the key as leverage.

You are not missing anything, those 4 screws are the first steps to removing anything else.


----------



## Kiont

negura said:


> Maybe it's glued ... lol




I doubt it lol

But it is possible for the small internal screws that hold the sides panels to be screwed in to tight.


----------



## vegan

Wiggle-wiggle-wiggle... 
The back plate does seem to need a bit of wiggling from the bottom to come out. 

... but it's well worth it. Music is both bigger and more refined. 

 I just popped the C-Media module in yesterday. It's been a few weeks, so aural memory may be tested, but in little doubt it's a significantly better converter. I can only compare it to the old Tenor. I had borrowed a friend's original Audiophilleo in the past few weeks, but didn't think it was significantly better - if better at all. 

(I'm using Audirvana on a Mac mini, old Burson power amp and Gallo Stradas/sub.)

A more prominent bass was the first thing that hit me. It's at least as tight. Hence, it feels like the sound is bigger. I've turned my subwoofer down. 

Difficult passages are handled with aplomb. A bum note on the piano that has always proved a little hard on the ears seems better resolved. It is smoother, with more of the note's texture shown in sharp relief. This is without any high-end roll off, me thinks. 

Details are more apparent. As others have noted, there is more air - likewise, other spatial cues are better defined. On live recordings, audiences are... livelier. 

So beyond the few dollars, wait for postage and a little wiggling to get it in, the C-Media board is a well worth it. 

I'd be curious to know how people think it compares to well regarded converters. So do share, good people


----------



## daveyston23

Thanks Kiont, vegan, and negura for your help! I was able to remove the top plate using the allen key as leverage. Photos taken and emailed to Burson. Hopefully, the usb module will arrive next week  Cheers again!


----------



## RubyTiger

I plan to try a SET amp with the Conductor's preamp soon. If anyone has tried using the preamp how would you rate it? Any issues?


----------



## negura

rubytiger said:


> I plan to try a SET amp with the Conductor's preamp soon. If anyone has tried using the preamp how would you rate it? Any issues?


 
  
 I had my Taboo amplifier (SET) dual RCA inputs connected to the Conductor's DAC and respectively preamp. Thus I could compare at the flip of a switch. It doesn't get easier than that. In general I find it easy to hear for example differences between different cables, interfaces or whatever has you. With the Conductor preamp, I heard no difference whatsoever no matter how hard I tried compared to hearing the DAC directly. In practice it did ... absolutely nothing for the sound.


----------



## RubyTiger

negura said:


> I had my Taboo amplifier (SET) dual RCA inputs connected to the Conductor's DAC and respectively preamp. Thus I could compare at the flip of a switch. It doesn't get easier than that. In general I find it easy to hear for example differences between different cables, interfaces or whatever has you. With the Conductor preamp, I heard no difference whatsoever no matter how hard I tried compared to hearing the DAC directly. In practice it did ... absolutely nothing for the sound.


 
 I don't know how to feel about that. Are you saying that the preamp adds' nothing? That's a good thing, right?


----------



## negura

rubytiger said:


> I don't know how to feel about that. Are you saying that the preamp adds' nothing? That's a good thing, right?


 
  
 I guess between it and the DAC out, it's a matter of whether you want to use the stepped atttenuator on the Conductor or not.


----------



## RubyTiger

negura said:


> I guess between it and the DAC out, it's a matter of whether you want to use the stepped atttenuator on the Conductor or not.


 
 Ok, thanks', let me add so I don't sound flippant here that I'm guessing the Taboo has an attenuator itself? A built in preamp? That would veil the sound. The SET I'm going to try is a straight amp. I also have the Khozmo 48 step attenuator which I can vouch is very transparent.


----------



## Victor1nox

Hello everyone! I'm a long time reader, but this is the first time I actually post here.
  
 I'm from Finland and was lucky that we have a couple of Burson resellers here. I bought my Conductor about six months ago. Like many of you my first thoughts were a bit mixed. My previous set was Sennheiser HD600 + Asus Xonar ST.
  
 After few days of "burning in" the Conductor started to shine and I was more than impressed. Btw I also bought Audeze LCD-2 (newest revision) at the time with the Conductor. Sound is very crisp, but it isn't fatiguing. I had couple of wow effects when I listened to my music collection. I could hear things in songs I didn't hear before.  Obviously I have made some minor updates to my system in the six monts.
  
 My current setup:
 Audeze LCD-2 w/ Moon audio Silver dragon v3 cable
 Burson Conductor w/ CM6631A USB module upgrade
 Nordost Magus power cables 2x (Conductor + Computer)
 Stock USB cable (will buy Supra USB cable soon)
 Analysis Plus Digital Crystal coax cable
  
 Computer specs:
 3770k (4,5 GHz)
 P8Z77-V Pro
 8 Gb G.Skill Ares 2133 MHz 9-11-10-28 1T
 Gainward Phantom GTX 680
 ASUS Xonar ST
 Samsung 840 Pro SSD 256 Gb + 1 Tb HDD
 Corsair AX 650W PSU
  
 My Conductor is now connected to computer by USB. I'm using Foobar + ASIO for playback. I have not used the Xonar's coax output for a while since my coax cable was faulty (the analysis plus cable). I leave my Conductor on all the time. I shut it down only if I know that I will be away for long time. I use medium gain and volume control is @ 12:00. I love the sturdy feeling of the Conductors attenuator.
  
 I had my USB module shipped like all of you. Gladly it was ok and the swap was pretty easy. Had some problems with the cover to come off. Actually the first thing why I used coax instead the USB was due to problems with the tenor usb module. Some random bluescreens and problems with playback are gone with the new usb module. I think the sound became better with the new module too. Soundstage is wider and I think it gave a bit of bass boost. Well worth the 60 euros!
  
 For summary I could say that the conductor is a great device! It's great with Audeze LCD-2 and the sound is very balanced. Even my girlfriend loves it because music sounds so crisp with the setup. The only negative thing with the current setup is that the soundstage could be a bit wider, although the new usb module helped this a bit.


----------



## philo50

^^^^^great first post.....


----------



## negura

victor1nox said:


> For summary I could say that the conductor is a great device! It's great with Audeze LCD-2 and the sound is very balanced. Even my girlfriend loves it because music sounds so crisp with the setup. The only negative thing to say is that *the soundstage could be a bit wider*, although the new usb module helped this a bit.


 
  
 Welcome & great post. That's more of a trait of the Audeze LCD-2s than the Conductor by the way.


----------



## Victor1nox

negura said:


> Welcome & great post. That's more of a trait of the Audeze LCD-2s than the Conductor by the way.


 

  Thanks guys for the welcome!
  
 Oh yeah that´s true. My text makes you think that Conductor is to blame for that, and that's not the case! Would like to test Sennheiser HD800 someday with Conductor... or maybe the new LCD-X or XC.
  
 And about LCD-2 sound. Wow the Bass is so deep. It ain't your typical BOOMBOOM ghettoblaster bass. It's accurate and deep. In rock/progrock songs you can hear the bassline very clear and I love it.
  
 Anyone with Conductor and the new Audezes, either X or XC ?


----------



## negura

That would be Dan.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

negura said:


> That would be Dan.


 
  
 I wanted to wait my name to be said 3 times so I could appear but ran out of patience ) . 
  
 That is right I have the LCD-X review unit by my side with Burson Conductor . I think Conductor is a very good pairing with LCD-X.


----------



## daveyston23

Does anybody still get disconnects with the new usb module? 
  
 I was kinda hoping the new module would fix this little problem. I think it tends to happen when the conductor is on for a long time with no music playing through it.   
  
 I'm currently going: iMac osx 10.8, Audirvana plus > wireworld ultraviolet usb cable > conductor
  
 Anybody experiencing similar probs?


----------



## Victor1nox

daveyston23 said:


> Does anybody still get disconnects with the new usb module?
> 
> I was kinda hoping the new module would fix this little problem. I think it tends to happen when the conductor is on for a long time with no music playing through it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not me! This was actually the problem that the new module fixed for me. And I leave my Conductor always on.
  
 PC Win 7 Foobar2k ASIO -> stock USB-cable -> Conductor


----------



## tongzhioke

yeah.I'm sure you will find a buyer.  Might help to link to the rave review Srajan gave the HA-160D.


----------



## daveyston23

victor1nox said:


> Not me! This was actually the problem that the new module fixed for me. And I leave my Conductor always on.
> 
> PC Win 7 Foobar2k ASIO -> stock USB-cable -> Conductor


 
  
 Glad to hear it! 
  
 Perhaps it's a mac thing. I've read a few pages back where others with a mac had disconnect probs with the old Tenor usb module. I wonder if other mac users have continued to have the same disconnect probs with the new usb module as me?
  
 In any case, I can live with this small, though sometimes annoying problem. But it would be awesome to know if someone has found a fix for it.


----------



## vegan

Using Audirvana (A+) on Mavericks, I have been getting drop-outs regularly with the CM6631a board - perhaps more than the tenor board. Disappointing. 

I hold out hope that Apple will update their drivers or it's something Damien can find a solution for A+. 

The disconnects appeared a little different. Music would cut out mid-song, yet A+ would look like it was still playing. 
On system preferences, the Conductor would still be visible (as 'Speaker'). So perhaps it's something about Audirvana's integer mode? 

Power cycling the Conductor or Mac seems to fix it. 

I let burson know, but acknowledged there wasn't really anything they could do.


----------



## WALL-E

I using Audirvana + on OS X 10.9 with the new C Media 6631A USB board all the time since I have it and not problem at all, not even single drop-outs, working for me perfectly, what cannot be said about Tenor usb module.
  
 My set-up is iMac i5 4GB ram, A+ (old version 1.4.6) with iTunes integrated mode, extraordinary long USB cable (DIY Supra cat7+, at length 8.75m !) I use apple remote mode, remote app installed on my iPad to simply navigate via WiFi on iTunes play list, changing the track, song, album and so on being in my listening room, even if at the time my daughter surfing the internet I have no disconnects.
  
 What I can advise is check the SysOptimizer on Audirvana preferences and deactivate non-essential services also deactivate completely iTunes own playback if you playing proxy files as I did.


----------



## vegan

Interesting Wall-E. 
These intermittent bugs can be tough to pin down. 

I only use A+ in playlist mode - with optimisations set to 'extreme', with integer and direct modes on. I minimize all but some background monitoring apps. I doubt it's caused by a background app, but can't be too careful, I guess. 

I don't keep the Conductor on. 

I'd be curious to hear from other A+ users here. But glad it's working for you Wall-E


----------



## daveyston23

I also use A+ in playlist mode with optimizations set to 'extreme' and continue to get drop outs. I am unsure if the drop outs are related to A+, however, because I seem to be getting drop outs with or without A+ running. Rebooting the iMac or switching the conductor off and on again tends to fix the problem. Because of the drop outs, I don't usually leave the conductor on all the time and only switch it on when I need to - not ideal because according to burson the conductor should be switched on an hr before use for optimal performance.


----------



## hyde27

My set-up is iMac OS X 10.9 + Amarra. After replacement of CM6631A* *USB Module, I find that only iTunes work well with Sample Rates: 48K/96K/192KHz in MIDI setting. 16/24 bit are all OK. Sample Rates: 44.1K/88.2K/176.4KHz in MIDI setting are all no output. And with Amarra, Sample Rates: 44.1K/88.2K/176.4KHz in MIDI setting are all no output. 48KHz sounds in a queer tone. 96K/192KHz are even worse. I don't know if it's something wrong. please someone can give me a help.


----------



## vegan

Curious. If those rates aren't playing on all software, I'd imagine there's a problem with the C-Media board. No fun having to get a replacement board, though... 

In integrated mode, A+ over-rides midi settings (as I understand it?). 

Drop-outs aside, I am able to play all sample rates fine. (The Tenor chip didn't seem to have any trouble with sample rates either.) As the sound quality isn't the same, I've never used iTunes. I can't wait to see what Damien comes up with for a library management and an iPad app... but we may be waiting a while... But I digress... I hope you find a fix for the sample rates.


----------



## Victor1nox

Got back my S/PDIF cable today. This time it works thank god.
  
 Somehow the first Analysis plus digital crystal coax was faulty, because 96/192 kHz samplerates made Burson Conductor to disconnect and the sound was crackling. 
  
 Have to say, that although I just bought the new USB-module, the sound straight from ASUS Xonar ST coax plug is still better than through USB. Sound has more body via coax. Dunno, whether it is the cable or something else, but coax is the winner in my opinion.
  
 Have you guys noticed any differences between coax, optical usb etc. with Conductor ?


----------



## vegan

Interesting to hear victor. 

I've only tried spdif using my friend's original Audiophilleo (direct - no coax cable). I thought it may be slightly better than the Tenor board, but wasn't sure (it was different, to be sure). I could not do a direct A/B it with the CM board, but believe it to be a significant step up from both the Tenor and original Audiophilleo 2. 

I haven't tested many USB cables. I certainly preferred the Neo (Oyaide) d+ (class S) than the cheapest Audioquest cable. I do wonder what a better USB cable might bring to the table.


----------



## BobJS

victor1nox said:


> Got back my S/PDIF cable today. This time it works thank god.
> 
> Somehow the first Analysis plus digital crystal coax was faulty, because 96/192 kHz samplerates made Burson Conductor to disconnect and the sound was crackling.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't, none at all.


----------



## Gustavo

vegan said:
			
		

> I've only tried spdif using my friend's original Audiophilleo (direct - no coax cable). I thought it may be slightly better than the Tenor board, but wasn't sure (it was different, to be sure). I could not do a direct A/B it with the CM board, but believe it to be a significant step up from both the Tenor and original Audiophilleo 2.



Very interesting that you believe CM board to be a step up from Audiophilleo. 
Could someone confirm this in a A/B test? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Androb

Listened to the Burson in a hifi store nearby, with the Hd800 and he-500  Sounded really nice, not too harsh.
 If it were balanced I would deffo get one!


----------



## Tony1110

androb said:


> Listened to the Burson in a hifi store nearby, with the Hd800 and he-500  Sounded really nice, not too harsh.
> If it were balanced I would deffo get one!


 

It's really nice with HE-500. Definitely the best headphone I've tried with the Conductor so far.


----------



## dbalvo

Hey all, looking for a little advice.  I'm trying to decide between the Burson Conductor, and a pairing of the Burson Soloist with the Schiit Gungnir.  I want to drive a pair of T5ps, Mr. Speaker Mad Dogs, and eventually (hopefully) a pair of LCD-3s.  I like the sound of the Sololist with the Bifrost Uber, but I want to use that DAC elsewhere and trying to figure out what to replace it with.  Thanks!


----------



## negura

dbalvo said:


> Hey all, looking for a little advice.  I'm trying to decide between the Burson Conductor, and a pairing of the Burson Soloist with the Schiit Gungnir.  I want to drive a pair of T5ps, Mr. Speaker Mad Dogs, and eventually (hopefully) a pair of LCD-3s.  I like the sound of the Sololist with the Bifrost Uber, but I want to use that DAC elsewhere and trying to figure out what to replace it with.  Thanks!


 
  
 From all the DACs that are out there, Gungnir isn't necessarily the best to go for at that price range. A bit too digital gritty.
 Try to stretch to a NAD M51 if you can or get the Conductor and their new USB card or an aftermarket USB interface.
  
 I've also read good things about the Audiolab MDAC, but I have heard it only  too briefly to give better comments on it.


----------



## dbalvo

Thanks for the thoughts negura.  The M51 looks really impressive but is outside my price range right now.  As for the MDAC, some people seem to prefer it to the Gungnir, and some the other way around.  Obviously, at this level it comes down a lot to personal preference.  I know I like the Bifrost in the Soloist - so presumably I like the Schiit sound. 
  
 Can you explain a bit more what you mean by digital gritty?  How would you compare it to the DAC built into the Conductor? The fact that there are so many DACs to choose from has me leaning away from the Conductor just because there's added flexibility in having separate components. 
  
 Any other opinions?


----------



## negura

dbalvo said:


> Thanks for the thoughts negura.  The M51 looks really impressive but is outside my price range right now.  As for the MDAC, some people seem to prefer it to the Gungnir, and some the other way around.  Obviously, at this level it comes down a lot to personal preference.  I know I like the Bifrost in the Soloist - so presumably I like the Schiit sound.
> 
> Can you explain a bit more what you mean by digital gritty?  How would you compare it to the DAC built into the Conductor? The fact that there are so many DACs to choose from has me leaning away from the Conductor just because there's added flexibility in having separate components.
> 
> Any other opinions?


 
  
 It's exactly that. Not the most refined in the treble. That said it's hard to get treble that is at once detailed, airy, sparkly and refined and harmless. It usually involves more bucks. The Conductor is a bit better. It's also to do with preference and also the headphones you are pairing. Some headphones benefit more treble fizz. Like the LCD-2s. The LCD-3s you seem to be aiming for, less so. And the LCD-X even less from what I read. Did not hear those yet.
  
 With the Conductor you trade flexibility for better price for similar SQ (you are also saving on interconnects, power cables etc).


----------



## dbalvo

Thanks, I think I'm getting the picture.  Out of curiousity, have you heard the Bifrost(uber)?  Would you say it has the same digital grit? 
  
 I think my big question is where in the greater scheme of DACs would you put the one built into the Conductor?  You mentioned 'similar SQ' - similar to what?  What external DAC would you say it matches up with in terms of SQ?


----------



## Tony1110

I've been testing the DAC and preamp capabilities of my Conductor lately (using a Halide Bridge interface) and I have to say it's a pretty good DAC. I've owned the HRT Music Streamer, the Schiit Bifrost (not Über), and the Violectric V800 in the past. I'd say the Vio and the Conductor's DAC are around even but it's quite a step up from the HRT and the Bifrost. I actually preferred the more analogue sounding HRT to the Bifrost. The Halide Bridge does wonders for the Conductor. I've contradicted myself on this many times here, but have finally come to the conclusion that a good interface is nigh on essential. The Conductor's stock USB implementation is ****.


----------



## negura

tony1110 said:


> I've been testing the DAC and preamp capabilities of my Conductor lately (using a Halide Bridge interface) and I have to say it's a pretty good DAC. I've owned the HRT Music Streamer, the Schiit Bifrost (not Über), and the Violectric V800 in the past. I'd say the Vio and the Conductor's DAC are around even but it's quite a step up from the HRT and the Bifrost. I actually preferred the more analogue sounding HRT to the Bifrost. The Halide Bridge does wonders for the Conductor. I've contradicted myself on this many times here, but have finally come to the conclusion that a good interface is nigh on essential. The Conductor's stock USB implementation is ****.


 
  
 If anyone wondered what the equivalent of valves for a solid state DAC is:
 Welcome to interface rolling. 
  
 But I agree.
  
 Next imo: Power solutions.


----------



## Tony1110

negura said:


> If anyone wondered what the equivalent of valves for a solid state DAC is:
> Welcome to interface rolling.
> 
> But I agree.
> ...




Lol. Interface rolling is addictive. I'm thinking about trying the Audiobyte Hydra-X next. The Halide Bridge is great but it down samples 24/192 files to 24/96, which is the best it can handle. I think I'll treat myself to some new closed-back headphones first though.

Just out of curiosity, Raz, which power cable did you use with the Conductor? I'm not getting into power regenerators just yet, but I would like a cable which locks into the Conductor firmly.


----------



## negura

tony1110 said:


> Lol. Interface rolling is addictive. I'm thinking about trying the Audiobyte Hydra-X next. The Halide Bridge is great but it down samples 24/192 files to 24/96, which is the best it can handle. I think I'll treat myself to some new closed-back headphones first though.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, Raz, which power cable did you use with the Conductor? I'm not getting into power regenerators just yet, but I would like a cable which locks into the Conductor firmly.


 
  
  
 There are cables with a locking system on the IEC. I only have a cheap one like that, that I do not really use for audio. I will see what I can find and update with any other links. I actually need to get more powah cables myself.  
  
 Like so (but these are not audiophile quality I don't think so): http://www.cablenet.co.uk/catalogue/power-leads-iec-lock.htm


----------



## negura

Instead of buying a cable this time I will make one from parts.
  
 David from MCRU just told me ieGO are the tightest fit IEC connectors: http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/5-mains-products#/manufacturer-iego
  
 It's very easy to assemble a cable. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## Marutks

I haven't had any dropouts with 96 kHz samplerate.      But my conductor sometimes doesn't work at all.  It doesn't get recognized by computer.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/693215/intermittent-burson-conductor-usb-problem


----------



## Marutks

It is possible to connect macbook and conductor via optical* *toslink cable.   It should work better than usb !


----------



## WALL-E

marutks said:


> It is possible to connect macbook and conductor via optical* *toslink cable.   It should work better than usb !


 
 Of course it is, no hassle, no drivers needed just Plug & Play. One disadvantage, optical output of a MBP/iMac is limited to 24/96 so all above that will be automatically downsampled.
 In terms of sound quality I prefer USB or Coax digital output over the optical, through the Toslink sound becomes softened and a little bit blurry but these differences are minor.


----------



## WALL-E

negura said:


> Instead of buying a cable this time I will make one from parts.


 


> If anyone wondered what the equivalent of valves for a solid state DAC is:
> Welcome to interface rolling.
> 
> But I agree.
> ...


 
  
 My DIY power cord with RFI/EMI POWER LINE FILTER.
 Still under construction waiting for better enclosure to arrive but is fully functional and working just as I expected. It is not my first passive filter I've made I have made much more in my past and some of them still going well in my friends audio system after all years, but that was when I worked for electronic repair company had access to parts, equipment etc This time I went shortcuts and used finished product from CORCOM Q Series filters developed specifically for switching power supplies (typically switching at 200kHz to 1MHz) and is designed to filter the power line to control conducted emissions all the way down to 10 kHz. Similar characteristic filters i used in past to build some power line filters and works best with the digital sources. Very low leakage current even at max load 5A/250V there is no degradation of performance due to the large peak currents drawn but that was the reason to use it over-sized couple of time.


----------



## vegan

Nice work Wall-E. Looks very cool  
I wish I had the brains to make stuff like that. 

I've been very happy with the 6x Sillycone filter made by Blue Circle. 
DIY cables have been a lot of fun to make and great bang for the buck. I've been very happy with the power cables i made using solid-core UPOCC.

But I always manage to make the simplistic of jobs impossibly difficult. My latest endeavor has left me without music for two weeks... :-/


----------



## WALL-E

vegan said:


> Nice work Wall-E. Looks very cool
> I wish I had the brains to make stuff like that.
> 
> I've been very happy with the 6x Sillycone filter made by Blue Circle.
> ...


 
 Thanks,
 So am I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Sillycone they are a parallel filters and very interesting can be used with any equipment without any drawbacks in power restriction, my one is common model, series filter so is best designed for a constant load (current) like computers or CD player's, DAC's, head amps, preamps but most power amplifier are unfortunately not! The current drawn from wall outlets through the series filter to the power amplifier is impulsive as long as the filtering impedance is in series the response time from the AC line will be slowed and limited and audible result, could be compressed or limited dynamic range or overall dull.
 But the series filter offers better RFI/EMI filtering, differential-mode ( when the two power line
 wires have noise) and common-mode (when the noise voltages are in-phase with one another) The power line noise can come from a number of sources, especially as I wanted one to be minimized, the noise from the switching power supply surrounding us everywhere, computers, laptops, TV's, phone chargers almost all equipment using switching power supply now. As I know removing the spectrum of noise improved the sound and picture quality of my system and should do to any digital source.


----------



## negura

wall-e said:


>


 
  
 That's really awesome DIY work.
 Today I made a simple mains cable between my power regen and speaker amplifier (requirement was for male IEC to female IEC). On first listen - a major sound improvement: the soundstage exploded and there's a much quieter background. Better details and instrument separation. I will buy the same parts for another cable I think.
  
 Parts used:
 ieGO Pure Silver IEC
 Silver Plated male IEC
 Acrolink 7N-P4030II 7N OCC


----------



## WALL-E

negura said:


> That's really awesome DIY work.
> Today I made a simple mains cable between my power regen and speaker amplifier (requirement was for male IEC to female IEC). On first listen - a major sound improvement: the soundstage exploded and there's a much quieter background. Better details and instrument separation. I will buy the same parts for another cable I think.
> 
> Parts used:
> ...


 
 Nice DIY cord negura!
 I am not surprised your sound improvement after the simple cord upgrade "the audio system is no better than its weakest link" and in your case, this is more then reasonable to use better mains cable, pure sine wave regenerators are the most advanced and maybe the most efficient power source for audio use, even short piece of poor quality mains cable can become as a long antenna, picking up RFI noise, add this to the already cleaned voltage.

 I didn't try the AC Regenerator yet the multi $$$ power equipment was beyond my reach but I would like one of those AG500 or AG1500 especially at the relatively low £499 price tag compared to the $$$ PS Audio Power Plant AC Regenerators.
  
 Not all UPS or ac regenerators are suitable for powering audio equipment, many of them generate a squarewave or not very accurate sinewave, as an example can be my APC Back-UPS which works properly with my iMac computer but when APC Back-UPS powering my Burson Conductor is an "audio disaster" sound is worse in every aspect and there is no drawbacks in power restriction, the problem is the squarewave or poor implementation of the sinewave, computers don't care but audio equipment does.


----------



## hyde27

I am a iMac OS X Mavericks user.  After installed CM6631A* *USB Module, my iTunes only work with sample rates 48K/96K/192KHz.  That's to say With iTune certain sample rate there is no output (44.1K/88.2K/176.4KHz). I wonder whether iMac OS X Mavericks users using CM6631A USB Module workable with all sample rates or not. Any Mavericks users have same experience as me?


----------



## MIKELAP

hyde27 said:


> I am a iMac OS X Mavericks user.  After installed CM6631A* *USB Module, my iTunes only work with sample rates 48K/96K/192KHz.  That's to say With iTune certain sample rate there is no output (44.1K/88.2K/176.4KHz). I wonder whether iMac OS X Mavericks users using CM6631A USB Module workable with all sample rates or not. Any Mavericks users have same experience as me?


 
 i run windows Vista and i to dont have does sample rates either just to load driver i had to run program in xp compatibility mode or else i could not install  driver


----------



## WALL-E

hyde27 said:


> I am a iMac OS X Mavericks user.  After installed CM6631A* *USB Module, my iTunes only work with sample rates 48K/96K/192KHz.  That's to say With iTune certain sample rate there is no output (44.1K/88.2K/176.4KHz). I wonder whether iMac OS X Mavericks users using CM6631A USB Module workable with all sample rates or not. Any Mavericks users have same experience as me?


 
 Hi hyde,
 Me too and everything is working fine, no missing sample rates. Could be your iTunes setting? I don't know, not sure but  iTunes can't automatically load higher sample rate have to be do this manually I use the Audirvana with iTunes integrated mode so I really bypass completely iTunes own playback and use only for play list.


----------



## hyde27

Thanks for your sharing!


----------



## vegan

No missing sample rates here - through C-Media board with Mavericks and Audirvana (in playlist mode - don't use iTunes). 

I am still getting connection drop-outs on occasion. I think the computer should be turned on first? I think connection drops if I let my computer sleep while Conductor is on... So should be able to manage it... 

I suffered withdrawals for a couple weeks waiting for a power switch for my amp. It is SO good to have music again. So haven't clocked up many hours with the new board. It sounded sweet right out of the box. 

But was curious if anyone noticed any burn in with the C-Media board?


----------



## Tony1110

vegan said:


> No missing sample rates here - through C-Media board with Mavericks and Audirvana (in playlist mode - don't use iTunes).
> 
> I am still getting connection drop-outs on occasion. I think the computer should be turned on first? I think connection drops if I let my computer sleep while Conductor is on... So should be able to manage it...
> 
> ...




What happened to your power switch?


----------



## vegan

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]The rocker switch on the old Burson PA -100 amp went all crookered on me (like the same one on the old pre-amp). The replacement didn't fit. There was a mix up in the post with the next one... So had to run across town to get one.... That also didn't fit... I would like to say I got a little creative.. but it's pretty darn mess!. Not exactly doing the resale value any favours... I do much prefer the look and feel of the toggle switch, though


----------



## goldendarko

Just placed my order for the Burson Conductor! Was able to get it for $1250 used on Amazon, not too bad considering the retail is $600 more.


----------



## Mediahound

I've decided low gain doesn't cut it for me on the Conductor with my LCD-3s. 
  
 Rock just doesn't kick quite as much. 
  
 What gain are people using with Audeze?


----------



## goldendarko

I'm on high gain with LCD-2's.


----------



## DarKu

mediahound said:


> I've decided low gain doesn't cut it for me on the Conductor with my LCD-3s.
> 
> Rock just doesn't kick quite as much.
> 
> What gain are people using with Audeze?


 

 + 100 !
  
 High gain 11-12 o'clock and 2 o'clock for old rock if I want to rock hard with LCD-3


----------



## dan.gheorghe

darku said:


> + 100 !
> 
> High gain 11-12 o'clock and 2 o'clock for old rock if I want to rock hard with LCD-3


 
 I thought it was you before reading who wrote this ))) . I used the same!


----------



## Tony1110

This is as high as I'll go on medium gain with the HE-500 - a less efficient headphone than the LCD-3. You'll go deaf


----------



## goldendarko

darku said:


> + 100 !
> 
> High gain 11-12 o'clock and 2 o'clock for old rock if I want to rock hard with LCD-3


 
  
 I'm about 2 o'clock as well on the Conductor on High Gain. Hope that's not too loud to blow my eardrums out


----------



## dan.gheorghe

goldendarko said:


> I'm about 2 o'clock as well on the Conductor on High Gain. Hope that's not too loud to blow my eardrums out


 
 No problem, I heard they are working on some audiophile ear implants )


----------



## Mediahound

Wow, on high gain I can only listen at like 10 o clock.


----------



## goldendarko

mediahound said:


> Wow, on high gain I can only listen at like 10 o clock.


 

 What headphones are you using it with? 10 o'clock on mine with the LCD-2's doesn't seem nearly loud enough to me.


----------



## Mediahound

goldendarko said:


> What headphones are you using it with? 10 o'clock on mine with the LCD-2's doesn't seem nearly loud enough to me.


 
 LCD3s.


----------



## Gustavo

I find low gain more detailed and high gain more ambience. I choose deppending on what I want to hear at each listening. Sometimes I prefer the medium gain to get a bit of each world

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mediahound

gustavo said:


> I find low gain more detailed and high gain more ambience. I choose deppending on what I find to hear at each listening. Sometimes I prefer the mid gain to get a bit of each world
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


 
  
 Seems good for me on Medium gain.


----------



## Norway

Having some fun!


----------



## Gustavo

mediahound said:


> Seems good for me on Medium gain.


 

 Now I see that your question was for Audeze users. I'm using Senn HD800. I don´t know if for Audeze the results are the same.


----------



## Tony1110

norway said:


> Having some fun!




Are you the same guy who makes the YouTube videos? How do you find the Conductor in comparison to the Auralic Taurus? I'm just curious because I was thinking of getting a Taurus myself at some point in the future.


----------



## Norway

tony1110 said:


> Are you the same guy who makes the YouTube videos? How do you find the Conductor in comparison to the Auralic Taurus? I'm just curious because I was thinking of getting a Taurus myself at some point in the future.


 
  
 Youtube? Haha. Have only had very little time with Burson Conductor yet, as it arrived yesterday morning. Taurus MKI is apparently quite different compared to MKII. The latter is said to be brighter but I haven't heard it. I believe Burson to be a little more rolled off in the highs compared to Taurus MKI. Vocals on digital recordings seem a little more natural with Conductor, and it appears a bit "slower" or smoother sounding than Taurus. MKI is edgy and more detailed, especially when running it balanced.
  
 A guy who did AB Taurus MKI and Mjolnir on LCD-3 says the differences are quite minute, but that Taurus is better by a hair, but we all know the law of diminishing returns


----------



## Norway

Oh, and the above is based on Conductor with the CM6631A USB Module. I quickly tried using Conductor as a DAC for Woo Audio WA2, and found the sound of WA2 to be rounder and warmer than when compared to that of Mytek 192 STEREO DSD DAC. Had a very brief try of Mytek into Burson too, but not for very long so I'll try more of that to determine if it is the amp or the DAC in Burson which seem to make the sound so round and smooth. Taurus MKI seems to have quicker bass.
  
 Will also try the Burson as a DAC and preamp in the stereo, where I currently use Mytek.


----------



## ardilla

Nice rig, Norway=)

Actually, The Taurus mki betters the Mjolnir by quite a bit. But it is also twice the price. I really like the Taurus, it has some of that tube like 3D and crisp but liquid highs.


----------



## Norway

ardilla said:


> Nice rig, Norway=)
> 
> Actually, The Taurus mki betters the Mjolnir by quite a bit. But it is also twice the price. I really like the Taurus, it has some of that tube like 3D and crisp but liquid highs.


 
  
 Glad to see you chip in. Then we have two opposing views as far as Mjolnir VS Taurus MKI is concerned. As you know, I too like MKI and I was the reason why you got it (*bragging rights!!*), just like you were the reason I got WA2 and lots of other stuff! Haha!
  
 However, keep in mind that we're talking in relative terms compared to Burson here. Taurus MKI is very good, but it is both edgy and brighter (than Conductor and itself in single ended mode) when in balanced mode. In single ended mode I agree with you, it's a great machine. Shame they changed it to be brighter in MKII.


----------



## Norway

ardilla said:


> Nice rig, Norway=)


 
  
 Thank you :*
  
 You know I never waste a chance to show it off, LOL!


----------



## ardilla

Not opposing views, just saying Taurus is better than Mjolnir, but similarly tuned, similar sound signature. Haven't heard the Burson.


----------



## Norway

ardilla said:


> Not opposing views, just saying Taurus is better than Mjolnir, but similarly tuned, similar sound signature. Haven't heard the Burson.


 
  
 Yes, there are two opposing views.
  


ardilla said:


> Actually, The Taurus mki betters the Mjolnir by quite a bit. But it is also twice the price.


 
  
 This stands in sharp contrast to what the guy I was referring to said about Taurus MKI vs Mjolnir. He wrote (in a thread we both were active in, in the Norwegian head-fi forums) that they were very similar, that the Taurus was only better by a hair and that it was not worth the money to upgrade. He bought Mjolnir new and Taurus used for about what Mjolnir retails for new, and then choose to sell Mjolnir and keep MKI for his LCD-3's.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

norway said:


> ardilla said:
> 
> 
> > Nice rig, Norway=)
> ...


 
 I used to own Conductor for about a month and it was quite brighter with edgier treble than Headamp GS-1 with Dynalo+.
 I got rid of Conductor before getting Taurus MKII to run head to head comparison, but Taurus MKII undoubtedly sounds  *LESS *bright/edgy and much more more analogue and laid back than GS-1.
 So on brightness/edgy/digital sounding scale from best to worst it would be:
 Taurus MKII > GS-1 (Dynalo+) > GS-1 (Stock modules) > Conductor/Solist
  
 Sorry, never heard MKI to comment if MKII is indeed brighter or not. What DAC did you use for comparison?
  
 You can also check Asr's review of Soloist as he provides some feedback on how it compares to GS-1
http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-soloist-amp/reviews/9959


----------



## ardilla

^^ Well, Taurus slightly better than Mjolnir or Taurus quite a bit better than Mjolnir. I can't see any sharp contrast there. Just a matter of degrees. But we are of topic. Do you prefer the Burson to how you remember the Taurus ( or have you got another Taurus already? =9 )

^ I agree with Andrew that the Taurus isn't bright and edgy. Not lush, but surprisingly close to my WA22 in many ways.


----------



## Norway

andrew_wot said:


> I used to own Conductor for about a month and it was quite brighter with edgier treble than Headamp GS-1 with Dynalo+.
> I got rid of Conductor before getting Taurus MKII to run head to head comparison, but it Taurus MKII sound  *LESS *bright/edgy and much more more analogue than GS-1.
> Sorry, never heard MKI to comment if MKII is indeed brighter or not. What DAC did you use for comparison?


 
  
 I started the Auralic owners unite thread, and as you can see from all the images in the first post, I used AURALiC ARK MX+. Also tried Elektrocompaniet PD-1, Grace Design m903, Asus Xonar Essence One with various opamps, Mytek 192 STEREO DSD DAC. Believe that just about covers it. Conductor strikes me as less bright than MKI and brighter than Vioelectric V200. Conductor also has CM6631A USB Module, which may be a factor. Not saying Taurus is bright, just saying it is brighter to my ears, but we're all sensitive to different frequencies so who knows?


----------



## Norway

ardilla said:


> ^^ Well, Taurus slightly better than Mjolnir or Taurus quite a bit better than Mjolnir. I can't see any sharp contrast there. Just a matter of degrees. But we are of topic. Do you prefer the Burson to how you remember the Taurus ( or have you got another Taurus already? =9 )
> 
> ^ I agree with Andrew that the Taurus isn't bright and edgy. Not lush, but surprisingly close to my WA22 in many ways.


 
  
 The sharp contrast is that he does not think that Taurus is worth double the price, whereas you do. That's the sharp contrast. It's not a matter of degrees, when we're talking about 100 % more. But as you say, we're off topic and let us bicker like this over email like we usually do, rather than boring everyone else with it.
  
 Oh, I spent a lot of time with Taurus and remember it very well. I've not spent enough time with Conductor to say yet, but as far as the number of inputs, the internal DAC and gain switches it is a lot more functional. Taurus MKI does not leave a lot of wiggle room for very sensitive cans, but I just lowered the volume on the computer to battle that. That might be a concern for people with very sensitive cans and ears who doesn't have the option on their preferred source.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

norway said:


> andrew_wot said:
> 
> 
> > I used to own Conductor for about a month and it was quite brighter with edgier treble than Headamp GS-1 with Dynalo+.
> ...


 
 You might be on something here.
 I personally wanted to sell Conductor the day I took it out of the box and listened first time, the whole DAC/Amp combo was just plain wrong to my ears, literally the edgiest and the most digitally sounding setup I've owned, but I had to live with it for a month before someone picked it up.
 But I have a feeling if was mostly internal DAC fault as Asr in his review commented that Soloist treble IS rolled off comparing to GS-X.
  


> The *Soloist also had less treble quantity* with some minor audible roll-off & subtraction, which made it sound inaccurate compared to the GS-X MK2's higher treble quantity and corresponding sonic precision—that is to say, if the GS-X MK2 was the sonic equivalent of a laser-sharpened knife, the Soloist was the sonic equivalent of a manually-sharpened knife.


 
 So I guess in this context better treble extension is not necessarily a bad thing as long as it doesn't sound edgy and offensive to one's ears.


----------



## Norway

andrew_wot said:


> You might be on something here.
> I personally wanted to sell Conductor the day I took it out of the box and listened first time, the whole DAC/Amp combo was just plain wrong to my ears, literally the edgiest and the most digitally sounding setup I've owned, but I had to live with it for a month before someone picked it up.
> But I have a feeling if was mostly internal DAC fault as Asr in his review commented that Soloist treble IS rolled off comparing to GS-X.
> 
> So I guess in this context better treble extension is not necessarily a bad thing as long as it doesn't sound edgy and offensive to one's ears.


 
  
 I'll try using Conductor as a DAC for Mytek (it has an analog input) and vice versa to see if it's the USB module that rolls off the treble in Conductor or the amp itself. As stated earlier, when listening to WA2 with Conductor as DAC it seemed more rolled off than with other DAC's, so that made me suspicious. Will try more and report back to base, haha.
  
 I'm very sensitive to hot treble, but Taurus MKI has great hf extension without being sibilant – absolutely. When I say brighter, I do not mean sibilant and harsh, it is just a relative reference to the lad who wanted my opinion. Also, the SE mode in MKI seems smoother, whereas BAL is clearer and faster. I preferred BAL for electronic music, and SE for (most) other types of music. Ironically, If you read the first pages of the Auralic owner's unite thread, you'll see ardilla stating that Taurus is bright, and me defending against it, haha.


----------



## Mediahound

Apparently, there are 2 types of USB module upgrades for the Conductor:  Pin type and cable type. - http://bursonaudio.com/6631USB_PCB.htm
  
 But when I ordered mine there was no choice offered and I was not asked what type I had.
  
 It installed and works fine but does anyone know what the difference is?


----------



## Tony1110

norway said:


> I'll try using Conductor as a DAC for Mytek (it has an analog input) and vice versa to see if it's the USB module that rolls off the treble in Conductor or the amp itself. As stated earlier, when listening to WA2 with Conductor as DAC it seemed more rolled off than with other DAC's, so that made me suspicious. Will try more and report back to base, haha.
> 
> I'm very sensitive to hot treble, but Taurus MKI has great hf extension without being sibilant – absolutely. When I say brighter, I do not mean sibilant and harsh, it is just a relative reference to the lad who wanted my opinion. Also, the SE mode in MKI seems smoother, whereas BAL is clearer and faster. I preferred BAL for electronic music, and SE for (most) other types of music. Ironically, If you read the first pages of the Auralic owner's unite thread, you'll see ardilla stating that Taurus is bright, and me defending against it, haha.




Thanks Norway. You should make one of your video reviews for the Conductor


----------



## 55dsl

Hi guys I listen the conductor with a  Imac >Hiface2/coax,HE500  buy upgrade usb burson (CM 6631A) may be a good alternative for an upgrade of the sound?
 Better than Hiface?
 Thanks
 Merry Christmas


----------



## Tony1110

Anybody tried their Conductor with the new Audeze 'phones?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

tony1110 said:


> Anybody tried their Conductor with the new Audeze 'phones?


 
 I did . I liked the match.


----------



## goldendarko

tony1110 said:


> Anybody tried their Conductor with the new Audeze 'phones?


 

 Yeah I'm curious about how it performs with the LCD-X specifically, though I still love my LCD-2's for now.


----------



## citraian

goldendarko said:


> Yeah I'm curious about how it performs with the LCD-X specifically, though I still love my LCD-2's for now.




See above you


----------



## Tony1110

I ordered the LCD-XC Dan. Looking forward to plugging them into my Conductor.


----------



## citraian

tony1110 said:


> I ordered the LCD-XC Dan. Looking forward to plugging them into my Conductor.



That sounds like headphone p0rn to me


----------



## goldendarko

citraian said:


> That sounds like headphone p0rn to me


 

 Indeed, mighty scrumptous Christmas meal you have planned it seems


----------



## azazell86

First of all - cheers to my Romanian friends Dan and Traian.
 Second - I've bought the Conductor myself (it seems like a trend among the Romanian audiophiles) and I'm using it with my Sennheiser HD800.
  
 I see on a few posts before that users seem to find the Conductor a bit bright - and I bought it with the fear that I will find it "too" bright for my tastes, especially considering that I'm coming from a Tube Amp....this is not the case, as I find the Conductor quite silky and smooth, ironically a bit to smooth  This has been a huge surprise for me as I did not expect that from a SS amp and from the Sabre chip, but hell sometimes things do not come as planned.
  
 1 thing I can really appreciate from my current audio set-up, as opposed to all the other audio gear I had in the past - finally for the first time I can hear the music behind me as well as in front for a full 3D surround sound.
  
  I guess there are no more "next steps" for me as only "side steps" are available through the electrostatic and planar magnetic families


----------



## citraian

There are quite a few next steps, trust me


----------



## Tony1110

citraian said:


> There are quite a few next steps, trust me




+1


----------



## Kiont

citraian said:


> There are quite a few next steps, trust me



What would be a step foward without doubling or tripling the price? Honest question.
I recently got the Concero, but just for the DSD capabilities.


----------



## Norway

tony1110 said:


> I ordered the LCD-XC Dan. Looking forward to plugging them into my Conductor.


 
  
 Congratulations!  I wonder how you will compare them to HE-500.
  


azazell86 said:


> ...
> I see on a few posts before that users seem to find the Conductor a bit bright - and I bought it with the fear that I will find it "too" bright for my tastes, especially considering that I'm coming from a Tube Amp....this is not the case, as I find the Conductor quite silky and smooth, ironically a bit to smooth  This has been a huge surprise for me as I did not expect that from a SS amp and from the Sabre chip, but hell sometimes things do not come as planned.
> ...


 
  
 I know, right. I was also under the impression that it might be harsh and sibilant, but my perception is its nowhere close to that, it's rather smooth as you say. Weird how our perceptions are so diverging on the Conductor.


----------



## goldendarko

I guess you could say it Conducts itself differently for you two


----------



## Norway

Haha, absolutely


----------



## citraian

kiont said:


> What would be a step foward without doubling or tripling the price? Honest question.
> I recently got the Concero, but just for the DSD capabilities.



Without doubling or tripling the price? Hmm... Then the step up would be getting an usb interface.


----------



## goldendarko

citraian said:


> Without doubling or tripling the price? Hmm... Then the step up would be getting an usb interface.



 


Like the Audiobyte Hydra-X? How much do those go for and do they really improve the sound quality that much?


----------



## citraian

Yes, something like the Hydra or Audiophilleo would do. The Audiophilleo is $579. Don't know about the price of the Hydra in other countries.
As for the difference... Let's just say that I won't be giving it away until I get a much better DAC.
A cheaper improvement would be getting an upgraded USB module from Burson.


----------



## goldendarko

citraian said:


> Yes, something like the Hydra or Audiophilleo would do. The Audiophilleo is $579. Don't know about the price of the Hydra in other countries.
> 
> As for the difference... Let's just say that I won't be giving it away until I get a much better DAC.
> 
> A cheaper improvement would be getting an upgraded USB module from Burson.



 


Citraian, thanks for the info! Can you sa specifically how it effects the sound quality? I also have a Conductor that I am using with LCD-2.2's. I haven't had any problems with the default USB module, so at this point I'm just curious, but I know that upgrade bug may be coming around to bite me soon (either that or it's my wife coming to take my wallet away from me so it stops running away from me


----------



## citraian

Check Dan's post here http://www.head-fi.org/t/665558/audiobyte-hydra-high-end-usb-interface#post_9473867


----------



## Kiont

I went the cheaper route with the USB upgrade, I'm pretty happy with it
I was about to get the audiophileo, then opted for the Concero, it also doubles as spdif converter if I ever need to use it that way.


----------



## goldendarko

kiont said:


> I went the cheaper route with the USB upgrade, I'm pretty happy with it
> 
> I was about to get the audiophileo, then opted for the Concero, it also doubles as spdif converter if I ever need to use it that way.



 


How much was the USB upgrade, was there any noticable sound difference?


----------



## Kiont

goldendarko said:


> kiont said:
> 
> 
> > I went the cheaper route with the USB upgrade, I'm pretty happy with it
> ...


 
 I noticed more detail and instrument separation right away, I listen to a lot of classical.
  
 and so far a bug free experience


----------



## goldendarko

was the install easy to do, looks like its only $65, would you say it was worth it?


----------



## Kiont

For me it was worth it, I was having issues with the old Tenor interface, and the sound improvement was instantly noticed.

It's easy to install, you need to take the sides out. But it's all held by a few hex screws hex.
Hard to break anything, this think is a little tank. 

The only issue is the way burson ships the card, basically two foams with tape around it. There are some pics in this thread.
Also it seems to have some issues with OSX.


----------



## goldendarko

Ok thanks, yeah I haven't had any issues with the Tenor USB module, so I wasn't sure if I should even worry about upgrading it, seems to work great with my computer so far.


----------



## Kiont

goldendarko said:


> Ok thanks, yeah I haven't had any issues with the Tenor USB module, so I wasn't sure if I should even worry about upgrading it, seems to work great with my computer so far.



Hey, if it ain't broke....


----------



## goldendarko

kiont said:


> Hey, if it ain't broke....



 


....upgrade anyway!


----------



## Tony1110

norway said:


> Congratulations!  I wonder how you will compare them to HE-500.




The HE-500 are my favourite headphones to date, but they're not perfect. If the LCD-XC can match what the HE-500 do well and improve upon a couple of things then I'm sure they'll keep me happy. I'd like a little more air around the instruments and I'd like them to sound a little more like real instruments. Sometimes music sounds a little congested and artificial with the HE-500.

If the Audezes don't warrant their price tag then they'll be sent back to the dealer. They'd better be nigh on perfect for the money they cost


----------



## Mediahound

mediahound said:


> I've decided low gain doesn't cut it for me on the Conductor with my LCD-3s.
> 
> Rock just doesn't kick quite as much.
> 
> What gain are people using with Audeze?


 
  
  


goldendarko said:


> I'm on high gain with LCD-2's.


 
  
  


darku said:


> + 100 !
> 
> High gain 11-12 o'clock and 2 o'clock for old rock if I want to rock hard with LCD-3


 
  
  


goldendarko said:


> I'm about 2 o'clock as well on the Conductor on High Gain. Hope that's not too loud to blow my eardrums out


 
  
  
 I'm back to low gain and just turning the volume up a bit more. Reason is in medium or high gain, you loose a bit of quality and get a bit more noise and it sounds slightly more grainy. It's very subtle but I can notice it if I really pay attention to vocals.


----------



## Gustavo

mediahound said:


> I'm back to low gain and just turning the volume up a bit more. Reason is in medium or high gain, you loose a bit of quality and get a bit more noise and it sounds slightly more grainy. It's very subtle but I can notice it if I really pay attention to vocals.


 

 +1
 I agree, Low Gain has cleaner sound. High Gain is somewhat foggy or blurred on my Senn HD800.


----------



## azazell86

Has anyone thought of changing the Fuse of the Conductor to a more high quality one?
 I read in a polish review that this changes the sound in a big way.


----------



## RubyTiger

gustavo said:


> +1
> I agree, Low Gain has cleaner sound. High Gain is somewhat foggy or blurred on my Senn HD800.


 
 It shouldn't sound different at all..<it's just changing a resistor value>..(between the three settings)....not adding any more circuitry.


----------



## Mediahound

rubytiger said:


> It shouldn't sound different at all..<it's just changing a resistor value>..(between the three settings)....not adding any more circuitry.


 
 As you gain up, you are amplifying internal noise. This is the case with any amplifier. 
  
 See this post talking about the Burson 160D, I know it's a different model but I think what he is saying still may apply, albeit to a lesser extent on the Conductor:
  


donunus said:


> Again, I can't post it enough. The Burson amp's High Gain jack is the culprit. Use the low gain jack whenever possible with ANY headphone whether it is low or high impedance because the L Jack is just plainly less colored sounding. Let me dare say that the H Jack is not even passable for me and I would take my cheap FiiO E9 over the sound quality of the Burson HA-160D any day out of the high gain jack. Used as a DAC/Preamp or a headphone amp from the L Jack, the Burson is great!


----------



## Gustavo

rubytiger said:


> It shouldn't sound different at all..<it's just changing a resistor value>..(between the three settings)....not adding any more circuitry.


 

 I also heard that technically cables shouldn't sound different at all, but to my ears they do sound different each other.
 Perhaps the attenuator makes the difference deppending on the step, but the difference is there and it's very noticeable.


----------



## negura

azazell86 said:


> Has anyone thought of changing the Fuse of the Conductor to a more high quality one?
> I read in a polish review that this changes the sound in a big way.


 
  
 Not tried in the Conductor, but my PWD2 came with audio quality fuses. Rolling them further made a noticeable difference. There was noticeable improvement swapping the stock fuse in my Taboo MK3.


----------



## RubyTiger

gustavo said:


> I also heard that technically cables shouldn't sound different at all, but to my ears they do sound different each other.
> Perhaps the attenuator makes the difference deppending on the step, but the difference is there and it's very noticeable.


 

 I'm a cable believer myself. I'm using a khozmo 48 position switch (so I really should opt out) and it really came down to which level gave me a greater number of positions. I use the low gain setting and  believe it's optimum for the Audeze 3's. With other headphones the mileage may vary.


----------



## Gustavo

rubytiger said:


> I'm a cable believer myself. I'm using a khozmo 48 position switch (so I really should opt out) and it really came down to which level gave me a greater number of positions. I use the low gain setting and  believe it's optimum for the Audeze 3's. With other headphones the mileage may vary.


 
 So we agree. I misunderstood you (my first language is spanish, sorry)


----------



## Kiont

Burson.......
  
 Just a warning.
  
 So I needed to reinstall Windows, then the Conductor drivers, but somehow deleted the original download, well it seems the link for the drivers takes you to a website named "4shared" that is full of questionable ads, and probably malware.
  
 Tried two different links provided in that website and both were funny looking .EXE files. If it wasn't because I knew Burson provided those in RAR/ZIP files, I would've open them.
  
 Anyway, just be careful. Wouldn't surprise me if they got hacked during the holidays, I don't think they have the need to use such website to host their little zip files.


----------



## hyde27

Yes, I also afraid of that kind of website.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah no kidding, I thought I was downloading malware from that website. I actually went so far as to e-mail Burson to make sure the download was legit first, which they verified that it was. Seems a little shady though to use a service like that for such an expensive product.


----------



## Tony1110

goldendarko said:


> Yeah no kidding, I thought I was downloading malware from that website. I actually went so far as to e-mail Burson to make sure the download was legit first, which they verified that it was. Seems a little shady though to use a service like that for such an expensive product.




That's Burson for you. I love my Conductor and I've always found Alex and Dennis helpful during email correspondence. I needed a part the other week and they sent it out straight away. Their customer service is spot on but they really need to work on certain things - company image being one of them. This thread is littered with complaints about poorly packaged parts, buggy USB modules, and now dodgy websites. You don't get that on the other threads where people tend to extol the virtues of their gear.


----------



## WALL-E

Will be almost one year since the purchase and I'd like warranty extension I lost somewhere user manual, can't find it. There was something written about the warranty in terms and condition. Can some one have look to your and tell me what to do to get the free warranty extension please.


----------



## MIKELAP

wall-e said:


> Will be almost one year since the purchase and I'd like warranty extension I lost somewhere user manual, can't find it. There was something written about the warranty in terms and condition. Can some one have look to your and tell me what to do to get the free warranty extension please.


----------



## WALL-E

mikelap said:


>


 

 Thanks MIKELAP,
  
 So what I have to do is send them a photo of my audio system together with copy of my Invoice or proof of purchase, Is that is correct?
 They would send back a confirmation email?


----------



## MIKELAP

wall-e said:


> Thanks MIKELAP,
> 
> So what I have to do is send them a photo of my audio system together with copy of my Invoice or proof of purchase, Is that is correct?
> They would send back a confirmation email?


 
 Yes a photo and if you want a comment related to your expereience with the amp, and they will send you a confirmation email .if i remember correctly i just told them the date i bought it and where no invoice .


----------



## Kiont

mikelap said:


> Yes a photo and if you want a comment related to your expereience with the amp, and they will send you a confirmation email .if i remember correctly i just told them the date i bought it and where no invoice .


 
 Same here, photo, date and where you bought it.


----------



## WALL-E

That's clear enough, thanks again.


----------



## Mediahound

For anyone who has their Conductor plugged into a power strip, PSA, plug it directly into the wall (or a line conditioner). I noticed an improvement when I did so (the instructions manual states this as well). 
  
 A bit less bright/harsh, better mids. 
  
 I'm not one who believes that special audio power cables make any difference (see the link in my sig), but do believe that it's possible for a cheap power strip surge protection to degrade the audio quality from where it should normally be.


----------



## goldendarko

mediahound said:


> For anyone who has their Conductor plugged into a power strip, PSA, plug it directly into the wall (or a line conditioner). I noticed an improvement when I did so (the instructions manual states this as well).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Interesting, I will have to try this when I get home as I currently have mine plugged into a power strip (with about 6 others things plugged in too!! eee-gads!) Thanks for the tip.


----------



## whatsntomake

Hmm very strange.
 I can't get TOSLINK to work on the burson conductor for the life of me. USB output works perfectly though, which is strange considering USB needs special drivers.
 I don't want to derail this thread too much so I made a post under computer audio -> 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/699713/need-help-troubleshooting-toslink-sound-output-into-dac-usb-sound-output-works
  
 Thanks


----------



## goldendarko

Have you isolated the issue to the Burson? Could perhaps be an issue with your computer, either way isn't USB preferrable to TOSLINK with the Conductor anyway?


----------



## Tony1110

mediahound said:


> For anyone who has their Conductor plugged into a power strip, PSA, plug it directly into the wall (or a line conditioner). I noticed an improvement when I did so (the instructions manual states this as well).
> 
> A bit less bright/harsh, better mids.
> 
> I'm not one who believes that special audio power cables make any difference (see the link in my sig), but do believe that it's possible for a cheap power strip surge protection to degrade the audio quality from where it should normally be.




This is very true.


----------



## goldendarko

tony1110 said:


> This is very true.



 


Tony, is it a significant difference or just a slight improvement, I'm still at work and haven't had a chance to give it a try yet.


----------



## Tony1110

goldendarko said:


> tony1110 said:
> 
> 
> > This is very true.
> ...




I think it's a noticeable improvement. I try to avoid power strips but I only own cheap ones. This was one of the first things I experimented with when I came into possession of my Conductor. Dan pointed me in the direction of a cheap power regenerator and it is something I'm thinking of trying out with the Burson and future upgrades.


----------



## goldendarko

tony1110 said:


> I think it's a noticeable improvement. I try to avoid power strips but I only own cheap ones. This was one of the first things I experimented with when I came into possession of my Conductor. Dan pointed me in the direction of a cheap power regenerator and it is something I'm thinking of trying out with the Burson and future upgrades.



 


Did he give you a recommendation? I'm interested as well.


----------



## Tony1110

goldendarko said:


> tony1110 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a noticeable improvement. I try to avoid power strips but I only own cheap ones. This was one of the first things I experimented with when I came into possession of my Conductor. Dan pointed me in the direction of a cheap power regenerator and it is something I'm thinking of trying out with the Burson and future upgrades.
> ...




http://www.powerinspired.com/ag500/


----------



## goldendarko

The link didn't seem to work on my computer but I should be able to find some info on it with a google search, thanks for the tip!


----------



## dan.gheorghe

goldendarko said:


> The link didn't seem to work on my computer but I should be able to find some info on it with a google search, thanks for the tip!


 
 This is the good link. I see they have the promo now too!! 
  
 Thanks Tony. I actually know of it from negura. This is my *review* on it . I am still using it and loving it.


----------



## negura

I am also going to buy the bigger one next. The 1500W should also get my power amp some quality juice. I see it as a must have and for the money more of a no-brainer.


----------



## germay0653

negura said:


> I am also going to buy the bigger one next. The 1500W should also get my power amp some quality juice. I see it as a must have and for the money more of a no-brainer.


 

 Unfortunately, they don't make it for the USA 120V!  So sad.


----------



## mscott58

Took the plunge and got the Burson Conductor as my all-in-one solution and I couldn't be more pleased. I'm a long-time two-channel guy making the transition over to focusing more on headphones and this was a great purchase. 
  
 I'm pairing the Conductor with Senn HD650's and one of Drew's SD V3 cables and the synergy is great - very clear, with great bass and sufficient high end (which the SD cable helps with). 
  
 As a bonus there was a mess-up with the distributor and I somehow won the lottery, ending up with one of the clear-topped demo Conductors with the LED lights. Very cool. 
  
 Wanted to post a photo, but will have to wait until my newbie status allows me to do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyone have experience with power cables and their effect on the Conductor? I've read about the effect of power strips, but didn't know if the group has tried swapping PC's. I'm traditionally a Cardas GR person in my 2-channel set-up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## goldendarko

Congrats on your purchase, and welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet.....
  
 As a fellow Conductor owner I must say this unit does actually sound quite a bit better after a little bit of burn-in. I was very happy with the performance straight out of the box, but after about 75 hours or so of use now, I can say things have definately gotten a lot better. The bass is more defined and full sounding and the soundstage has expanded as well. As far as power strips, I couldn't say because I just have the included power cable with mine, though I did recently find out that plugging it into a wall outlet, and not a power strip, does improve sound quality. I may eventually get a Shunyata power cable upgrade for it, but I've purchased them before and the increase in sound quality was very minute IMO.


----------



## negura

mscott58 said:


> Anyone have experience with power cables and their effect on the Conductor? I've read about the effect of power strips, but didn't know if the group has tried swapping PC's. I'm traditionally a Cardas GR person in my 2-channel set-up. Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Yes - I found power chords make a difference and to me they were an worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## goldendarko

Negura, any that you recommend for the Conductor in particular?


----------



## philo50

negura said:


> Yes - I found power chords make a difference and to me they were an worthwhile upgrade.


 
 +1


----------



## negura

I was very impressed with the Acrolink 7N wire chord I assembled myself as per a few pages back. When I can budget that again I plan to make at least 2 more.

I no longer had the Conductor at that time, but experience with power chords was consistent across my other devices.


----------



## mscott58

Thanks for all the responses! Love this community, you're even more responsive than Audiogon!
  
 So here's an even deeper question for you all beyond power cords (which I also have seen great improvements with). Anyone ever tried balanced power with a Conductor?
  
 I'm a big fan of isolation transformers (keeps noise from passing between components) and have transformers (over-sized Topaz industrial units) for all of my components on my 2-channel set up. As a former engineer, I am comfortable in taking a bit more of a DIY approach and I rewired my isolation transformers so they run "balanced", that is instead of a +120V-0-0 (one hot wire, one neutral and one ground) they run -60V-0-+60V, with the 120V differential still in place, but spread 60V each across two legs. This allows any noise in the power line to be cancelled by the opposite signal in the other direction. You have to be very careful with the application of such systems as most power switches only cut off the "hot" leg and therefore with balanced power you still risk having a 60V leg active, even if the power is "off" (always best to make sure you unplug things before popping the lids open anyway). Again, not for the non-technically oriented, but I found that with my OTL tube amps (Atma-Sphere's) it made a noticeable improvement. 
  
 Anyone else tried this? Anyone curious? 
  
 Thanks again! 
  
 PS - My wallet is actually quite happy, as I am selling of my 2-channel system in my transition to headphones and I have found the "bang-for-your-buck" factor is way higher in the head-fi space!


----------



## mscott58

And goldendarko I totally agree with your point about burn-in. I never do any critical listening until I've had something playing for a week. Great thing about the HD650's is that their foam-lined shipping box makes a great sound dampener, so I've left my Conductor on and playing for over a week now, so plenty of burn in time. This has also helped my new cable (the Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3) burn in as well. 
  
 I always worry about people who say either 1) "I wasn't impressed from the start", or 2) "Straight out of the box it was great!". IMHO neither is right. It definitely takes time to let things settle in.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

goldendarko said:


> Negura, any that you recommend for the Conductor in particular?


 
 I have tried some power chords with Conductor, like PS Audio Jewel, Wireworld Aurora, Jack DNA (custom cable by www.jack-fi.ro ), and I ended up with a Chord Mains Cable which I liked with Conductor.
  
 Try to keep away from the cables that have power conditioning or filtering(as wireworld aurora) as Conductor already has 5-step filtering inside and doesn't match well with a power chord as such as it takes away from dynamics.


----------



## goldendarko

dan.gheorghe said:


> I have tried some power chords with Conductor, like PS Audio Jewel, Wireworld Aurora, Jack DNA (custom cable by www.jack-fi.ro ), and I ended up with a Chord Mains Cable which I liked with Conductor.
> 
> Try to keep away from the cables that have power conditioning or filtering(as wireworld aurora) as Conductor already has 5-step filtering inside and doesn't match well with a power chord as such as it takes away from dynamics.


 

 Dan, thanks for the recommendation, may have to save up and check that one out instead of the Shunyata


----------



## citraian

+1 The Chord is great with the Conductor


----------



## DarKu

Hi Scott,
 Yep, power cords did make a difference for my Conductor too, I ended up with a no-name PCOCC cable from my fellow citraian, I ended liking it more than some Wireworld cables, go figure.
 Some dudes even rolled some fuses in Conductor with positive results, so there are few possibilities for improving the already great Conductor.
 If you are using the stock USB input (and not some fancy transports or SPDIF converters) then I recommend spending another 65 USD/EURO for the new USB module from Burson, *this one*
 I'm getting one today to try it out and will post my impressions later, as my SPDIF interface needs a repair job.


----------



## goldendarko

Darku, I look forward to your impressions as I think that will be my next upgrade too. Gotta keep the upgrades small for now until my wallet fully recovers


----------



## DarKu

goldendarko said:


> Darku, I look forward to your impressions as I think that will be my next upgrade too. Gotta keep the upgrades small for now until my wallet fully recovers


 

 Got my new C-Media USB module two hours ago.
 Short impressions: little pops, cracks in the sound, noise and rare crash of the system are now completely *gone*. After 4 songs I can definitely say that the new module is a little more resolving, has even less digital glare and sounds smoother. It also seems a little airier. 65 Euros well spent, definitely sounds like a good-ish S/PDIF interface.
 Edit: I hear new micro-details on some songs compared to stock USB, I'm very pleased by it.


----------



## Mediahound

darku said:


> Hi Scott,
> Yep, power cords did make a difference for my Conductor too, I ended up with a no-name PCOCC cable from my fellow citraian, I ended liking it more than some Wireworld cables, go figure.
> Some dudes even rolled some fuses in Conductor with positive results, so there are few possibilities for improving the already great Conductor.
> If you are using the stock USB input (and not some fancy transports or SPDIF converters) then I recommend spending another 65 USD/EURO for the new USB module from Burson, *this one*
> I'm getting one today to try it out and will post my impressions later, as my SPDIF interface needs a repair job.


 
  
 I don't think power cables make a bit of difference. See the link in my sig for why, ie.: _ http://www.audioholics.com/audio-video-cables/power-cables_


----------



## mscott58

Darku - Very cool on the new USB module. Might have to pick one of those up! Let us know if there is any additional "goodness" as the unit settles in. Thanks for the heads up and the info.


----------



## RubyTiger

mediahound said:


> I don't think power cables make a bit of difference. See the link in my sig for why, ie.: _ http://www.audioholics.com/audio-video-cables/power-cables_


 
  
 Experience speaks louder than other peoples opinions. You should try one for yourself.


----------



## Mediahound

rubytiger said:


> Experience speaks louder than other peoples opinions. You should try one for yourself.


 
 The author of that article, Kurt Denke, owner of Blue Jeans Cables is very experienced. There has literally never been anything he has said that has not been true.


----------



## mscott58

Darku - Are you running JPlay with your new USB card in your Conductor? I see that Burson's info page on the new card specifically calls out the compatibility with JPlay.


----------



## goldendarko

mscott58 said:


> Darku - Are you running JPlay with your new USB card in your Conductor? I see that Burson's info page on the new card specifically calls out the compatibility with JPlay.



 


Are the benefits of the module only for user's of JPlay? Will it matter if I use Songbird for my media player? Thanks for the info on the new module also Darku.


----------



## citraian

mediahound said:


> The author of that article, Kurt Denke, owner of Blue Jeans Cables is very experienced. There has literally never been anything he has said that has not been true.



Well, the cable part is not true. And I'm pretty sure he lies to his wife too


----------



## jirapatpum

Anyone paired conductor with Grado gs1000?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

mediahound said:


> The author of that article, Kurt Denke, owner of Blue Jeans Cables is very experienced. There has literally never been anything he has said that has not been true.


 
 Each to his own. Just because somebody has a technical explanation that cannot explain why they make a difference doesn't change the fact that differences can be heard and of course it depends of the equipment the power cables are used with. 
  
 Gonna *quote myself* :
  


> As I said before we rely most on our vision, so the hearing is not our best sensory input, thus most of us don’t have a very good audio memory. This is an *interesting test* for audio (rhythm) memory. If you score badly and cannot tell the differences between different rhythms, it will be very hard to tell the differences between some audio gear ( as soundstage, details, dynamics, transients differences are harder to distinguish than rhythm changes). However, in time your audio memory gets better and your ears more sensible to these aspects.
> This may be one of the main reasons this hobby grows on you in time.


----------



## goldendarko

Damn I only got a 68% on that test, maybe my wife is right and I don't know what the hell I'm talking about after all..........


----------



## DarKu

goldendarko said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > Darku - Are you running JPlay with your new USB card in your Conductor? I see that Burson's info page on the new card specifically calls out the compatibility with JPlay.
> ...


 

 I'm not running JPlay, but I am 100% sure that the benefits of the new USB module will be available for any software player and for any OS. Because the new module from a *hardware perspective* is just better and more stable. It has 3 dedicated clocks, compared to just one of the original module, I also has a faster, more reliable and stable C-Media 6631A module, compared to Tenor 8802 or any Tenor chip, and it has a better power management. Overall I feel this is how Conductor should be from the start.
 I listened another few tracks yesterday and I feel it is just better with this new module: more air = better sense of space and deeper sound, slightly warmer and smoother = less digitus, very easy on the ear.
 Will try comparing the two again tomorrow (today after work will shot some strong ales with fellow Dan and citraian), it is kinda a pain in the ass swapping the modules as I need disasembling the top and back cover, take our the DAC module and USB module, listen and then do it again for the next module. 
 Conclusion: new USB module sounds like a good S/PDIF interface (in the 100-200 USD range maybe)


----------



## dan.gheorghe

darku said:


> I'm not running JPlay, but I am 100% sure that the benefits of the new USB module will be available for any software player and for any OS. Because the new module from a *hardware perspective* is just better and more stable. It has 3 dedicated clocks, compared to just one of the original module, I also has a faster, more reliable and stable C-Media 6631A module, compared to Tenor 8802 or any Tenor chip, and it has a better power management. Overall I feel this is how Conductor should be from the start.
> I listened another few tracks yesterday and I feel it is just better with this new module: more air = better sense of space and deeper sound, slightly warmer and smoother = less digitus, very easy on the ear.
> Will try comparing the two again tomorrow (today after work will shot some strong ales with fellow Dan and citraian), it is kinda a pain in the ass swapping the modules as I need disasembling the top and back cover, take our the DAC module and USB module, listen and then do it again for the next module.
> Conclusion: new USB module sounds like a good S/PDIF interface (in the 100-200 USD range maybe)


 
 And it only costs 60 EUR. Nice!


----------



## RubyTiger

I recently tried switching between Aiff and Flac files on HDTrack's. Maybe it's just me but I soon could not hear a difference.  Rat's,  I just heard a news' report that all Fruit Loop's taste the same! I'm crushed.


----------



## Tony1110

rubytiger said:


> I recently tried switching between Aiff and Flac files on HDTrack's. Maybe it's just me but I soon could not hear a difference.  Rat's,  I just heard a news' report that all Fruit Loop's taste the same! I'm crushed.




I've downloaded two albums from that website, one 24/96 and the other 24/192 and they both sounded awful. One of them is glitchy and the other sounds thin.

The music they stock is ancient and can be picked up in bargain buckets up and down the country. If it actually sounded any better than a CD rip I'd be willing to pay a little more. I wouldn't go near HDtracks again.


----------



## RubyTiger

tony1110 said:


> I've downloaded two albums from that website, one 24/96 and the other 24/192 and they both sounded awful. One of them is glitchy and the other sounds thin.
> 
> The music they stock is ancient and can be picked up in bargain buckets up and down the country. If it actually sounded any better than a CD rip I'd be willing to pay a little more. I wouldn't go near HDtracks again.


 
  
 I believe your saying that the problem is with HDTrack's, or is it the 24/96 and 24/192 bit rates that your are referring to? The Burson Conductor is able to play up to 32bits so I would think there is a difference between 16/24/192. Lately, I have ben buying a few files from Pro Studio Masters and I really like their site and music.


----------



## mscott58

Tony - I've been using HDTracks since they first started and have never had a problem. I've also compared their hi-res files against Level 0 FLAC ripped files and found the HDTracks to be clearly better. Even did the A/B test with the well known Jazz at the Pawnshop and in my experience the hi-res was better sounding, more resolution, separation, etc. 
  
 Using hi-res on my Conductor I've also not had any glitches with anything from HDTracks. I've had a billing issue or two and have found them to be pretty responsive, so you might want to reach out to them if you're having issues with the files. 
  
 Happy listening - mscott


----------



## Tony1110

mscott58 said:


> Tony - I've been using HDTracks since they first started and have never had a problem. I've also compared their hi-res files against Level 0 FLAC ripped files and found the HDTracks to be clearly better. Even did the A/B test with the well known Jazz at the Pawnshop and in my experience the hi-res was better sounding, more resolution, separation, etc.
> 
> Using hi-res on my Conductor I've also not had any glitches with anything from HDTracks. I've had a billing issue or two and have found them to be pretty responsive, so you might want to reach out to them if you're having issues with the files.
> 
> Happy listening - mscott




I've bought 24 bit WAVs from other sites and they've sounded excellent. Both downloads I've purchased from HDtracks have sounded diabolical. Nothing at all to do with the Conductor. They sound equally bad out of my Metrum Octave MKII.

Perhaps I've just been unlucky, but I've seen rather a lot of complaints about HDtracks in these and other forums.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I am curious what dynamic range on the dr scale they have : http://dr.loudness-war.info/
  
 In the right upper corner you can find a plugin for foobar or windows/mac software to calculate the dr.


----------



## goldendarko

dan.gheorghe said:


> I am curious what dynamic range on the dr scale they have : http://dr.loudness-war.info/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


+1

I would be curious as well, chances are it was a poor recording. HDTracks definately takes some flack for some poor releases, but for the most part the versions they offer are usually as good, or better, than what else is available. I always wait to see the DR and some general reviews on a new release though before purchasing from HDTracks because I have gotten some stinkers myself too.


----------



## GoldfishX

Any advice on installing this thing via USB painlessly? I just rented a Conductor unit and the drivers don't want to work for anything. Looked online and I've seen two horror stories about the drivers involving malware and crashes.
  
 I'm going to check stuff out via coax output (to test the DAC + headphone output) and then I'll use my external DAC (Peachtree Dac-It) to test the amp section afterwards, but the thing isn't off to a good start with the USB. It's the first desktop audio product I've had this issue with on the drivers.
  
 It's built like a tank though, I'll give it that.


----------



## mscott58

goldfishx said:


> Any advice on installing this thing via USB painlessly? I just rented a Conductor unit and the drivers don't want to work for anything. Looked online and I've seen two horror stories about the drivers involving malware and crashes.
> 
> I'm going to check stuff out via coax output (to test the DAC + headphone output) and then I'll use my external DAC (Peachtree Dac-It) to test the amp section afterwards, but the thing isn't off to a good start with the USB. It's the first desktop audio product I've had this issue with on the drivers.
> 
> It's built like a tank though, I'll give it that.


 
 Fish - Sorry to hear about your problems. I apologize if this sounds too basic, but just want to make sure you've checked off some key steps and I don't know your computer experience level. Also the below comments are for Windows based machines - I'm not a Mac guy. 
  
 First, I assume you downloaded the driver from the website the point you towards? That site is a bit of a disaster and you have to stay away from the strange offers, etc. 
 Second, did you unzip the driver package? After downloading you have to unzip the files so that you get to the "setup" file for the correct operating system.
 Third, did you run the setup and go through the Burson "setup wizard"? There is a number of steps you have to follow there.  
 Fourth, did you check to see if the system was pointed towards the right component? Under Control Panel, click on "sound" and see if it lists the playback device as the Burson. 
  
 If you've done all of those things and it still isn't working then you'll likely need deeper technical support. I've had decent luck conversing with the Burson crew, although you have to remember their night is our day and vice versa, so there's a bit of a lag in their responses. 
  
 Hope this helps with your troubleshooting!


----------



## MIKELAP

If your running Vista on your PC and the latest USB module CM6631A is in the Conductor you will have a compatibility problems you will have to run in compatibily mode to get the drivers installed and when you do you wont have all sample rates 88 and 176 will not be there here are post relating to this if your running Vista. #1188, #1189, #1217, #1282.


----------



## barid

Sounds like a real pain.  Really liked the Soloist when I had it, and I've been considering either the conductor/benchmark2 for a desktop unit for a while now, but driver issues do annoy me. 
  
 Wonder if Burson plans to release anything new or update their units.


----------



## MIKELAP

barid said:


> Sounds like a real pain.  Really liked the Soloist when I had it, and I've been considering either the conductor/benchmark2 for a desktop unit for a while now, but driver issues do annoy me.
> 
> Wonder if Burson plans to release anything new or update their units.


 
 Once you know what to expect  for instance i never had any issues with original usb module and when i upgrade to windows 7 everything should  be ok with the new usb module i should get those sampling rates back also reviews from several members of this thread are positive regarding the new usb module .What  annoyed me was a noisy 24 step attenuator it seems not everybody has that annoyance what i did is to have a Khozmo 50 k 48 step attenuator installed it still has pops but you dont ear them when music is playing.


----------



## GoldfishX

Thanks! I have grabbed the folder, but I missed the .exe file. Worked like a charm.
  
 I'm testing the USB input from my computer with my HD800. It has one of the best sounding USB implementations I've heard so far, virtually no digital harshness (the USB implementation on the Dac-It is ass in comparison, as much as I love the coax input on it). The pairing is bright and analytical, most definitely, but that feels like the "natural" brightness of the HD800, which tends to be really revealing. Nice, tight low end and superb decays, very musical, very effortless, very nimble. The Conductor and the HD800 feel like they're trying to work together, but are having presentation disagreements. Very...interesting.
  
 I need to bring my Mad Dogs home from work and spin them on it. I have a feeling the brightness and power of this thing should be a good match for them.


----------



## mscott58

goldfishx said:


> Thanks! I have grabbed the folder, but I missed the .exe file. Worked like a charm.
> 
> I'm testing the USB input from my computer with my HD800. It has one of the best sounding USB implementations I've heard so far, virtually no digital harshness (the USB implementation on the Dac-It is ass in comparison, as much as I love the coax input on it). The pairing is bright and analytical, most definitely, but that feels like the "natural" brightness of the HD800, which tends to be really revealing. Nice, tight low end and superb decays, very musical, very effortless, very nimble. The Conductor and the HD800 feel like they're trying to work together, but are having presentation disagreements. Very...interesting.
> 
> I need to bring my Mad Dogs home from work and spin them on it. I have a feeling the brightness and power of this thing should be a good match for them.


 
 Fish - Great news and so happy I was able to help. 
  
 My Conductor is paired currently with HD650's, and they seem to be tag-teaming well. Can see how the "revealing x 2" of the Conductor and the HD800 might be "interesting". Have you tried any cable upgrades? I have Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3's for my HD650's as they add more "brightness" IMO to the "darker" 650's. Maybe the copper Black Dragon V2 would be a good way to help your Conductor and 800's play nicely in the sandbox? Drew from Moon Audio generally gives solid advice and he recommends the Black Dragon as the best match to the HD800's (versus the Silver Dragon for the 650's as well as the LCD's). 
  
 I've also just ordered the new CM6631A USB module for the Conductor and will see what difference that makes. Even if it's just a slight upgrade it's hard to beat the price of $65 shipped. 
  
 Good luck and happy listening!


----------



## mscott58

MikeLap - Thanks for the info on the different attenuator, although I have to also curse you in the same breath as now I notice the "pops" more since you brought it up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But seriously it doesn't really bother me. I think. Agggghhh! 
  
 Anyway, did you install the other attenuator yourself?


----------



## MIKELAP

mscott58 said:


> MikeLap - Thanks for the info on the different attenuator, although I have to also curse you in the same breath as now I notice the "pops" more since you brought it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry about that to be honest at first it didnt bother me either  but eventually it drove me nuts because it was loud Burson told me to lube it with 3 in 1 oil it worked for a bit but poping returned whithin days and also when you take things apart to often its a accident waiting to happen  and it happened when you lube the attenuator you have to loosen 2 screws with nuts but you cannot grab the nuts with nothing theres no room what i did is take a small flat screw driver and put it on flat part of nut but it slipped and i broke off one side of the resistor that was it couldnt use it anymore maybe subconsciously i did it unperpose lol ,so i had the KHOZMO installed by PARTS CONNEXION attenuator is $179.00 +install around $80.00 and shipping both ways for the amp maybe that will make you think and say well finally its not so bad lol. Heres a picture of the attenuator and the screws you have to loosen  .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Also when i had the job done they installed an other volume knob because they said the old one  didnt fit on the new shaft  and they charged me for it when i got the amp back i check that out and i removed maybe .015 thousands of material in old knob for it to fit so finally they didnt try to hard .Hows does the saying goe IF YOU WANT TO GET SOMETHING DONE RIGHT BETTER DO IT YOURSELF .


----------



## mscott58

Thanks for the follow-up. Must have been one of those "oh-crap" moments when that screwdriver slipped...but maybe it was your subconscious taking over!
  
 That attenuator looks familiar, as I was sent one of the "demo" Conductors with the clear top and the LED's so I can look right in and see it. Pretty cool to see the guts, but the LEDs are actually really bright. Have a piece of black felt I put over it at night. Worse problems to have though...


----------



## GoldfishX

mscott58 said:


> Thanks for the follow-up. Must have been one of those "oh-crap" moments when that screwdriver slipped...but maybe it was your subconscious taking over!
> 
> That attenuator looks familiar, as I was sent one of the "demo" Conductors with the clear top and the LED's so I can look right in and see it. Pretty cool to see the guts, but the LEDs are actually really bright. Have a piece of black felt I put over it at night. Worse problems to have though...


 
  
 This is the kind that the Cable Company lends out. I can look right in and see all the boards. At first, I was worried whether or not they sent me the right unit. And yes, it is EXTREMELY bright (the lights). I put my V200 on top of it. Looks like a really cool stack, actually.
  
 I noticed some pops with the HD800 when I was volume-surfing. I kind of expected it, have heard about that issue before (I had sampled a Soloist before, sadly it was hooked up to a poor DAC so I didn't really get to hear much of its ability at the time).
  
 I tried it with the AD2000X, but the sound is too "in your face" to be enjoyable (the AD2000x drivers are very close to the ears). I kind of expected that though. I feel naked without my Mad Dogs right now, lol


----------



## mscott58

Guess who has some LCD-3's coming in a few days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can't wait to get them burned in and then see how well they play with the Conductor.


----------



## goldendarko

Does anyone else get bursts of static from time to time with the Conductor? Seems to happen either when I pause my music and then restart it or also sometimes when I first turn it on. Really annoying, and I've gotten to the point where I don't even put my headphones on until I hit play, just so I don't get ear shattering bursts of static in my ears. Curious if anyone else has this problem and if the upgraded USB module would correct it if so.


----------



## mscott58

No "bursts" in my experience, in fact no static at all. The occasional dropped signal, and the wonderful "pops" that MikeLap pointed out when changing volume, but nothing like what you are experiencing. Are you running straight from a computer?


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah, via USB w/ the default Tenor USB Module. Doesn't always happen, but happens enough to be quite annoying and change the way I use an amp I love otherwise.


----------



## mscott58

Have you tried reaching out to Burson about it?


----------



## goldendarko

No but I did not purchase it from them. Either way, I was thinking about upgrading the USB Module anyway, this may just give me more of an excuse too, just wondering if it would go away after the upgrade.


----------



## GoldfishX

Is the Tenor module standard? I'm really pleased with how well it handles the conversions, if I decided to purchase a Conductor at some point, I wouldn't want to be without the Tenor.


----------



## goldendarko

Yes, the Tenor is standard, the CM6631A is a $65 upgrade, and from everything I have read it eliminates some problems (hopefully the one I'm having) and brings better bass response as well as a slightly larger soundstage.


----------



## Mediahound

Has anyone tried the $250 1783 DAC upgrade for their Conductor?:
  
 http://bursonaudio.com/1793DAC_PCB.htm
  
 It's supposed to be more 'analog' sounding but I'm not sure if it's worth the $250.?


----------



## citraian

mediahound said:


> Has anyone tried the $250 1783 DAC upgrade for their Conductor?:
> 
> http://bursonaudio.com/1793DAC_PCB.htm
> 
> It's supposed to be more 'analog' sounding but I'm not sure if it's worth the $250.?


 
 Technically it's a downgrade from the stock DAC but if you're looking into a more analog and full bodied sounding DAC then it might be a good choice.


----------



## Mediahound

citraian said:


> Technically it's a downgrade from the stock DAC but if you're looking into a more analog and full bodied sounding DAC then it might be a good choice.


 
  
 It's a downgrade? No thanks.


----------



## citraian

mediahound said:


> It's a downgrade? No thanks.


 
 http://headmania.org/2013/08/26/new-burson-1793-dac-pcb-review/
  
 http://soundnews.ro/2013/10/06/burson-1793-dac-pcb-english-version/


----------



## RubyTiger

mscott58 said:


> Thanks for the follow-up. Must have been one of those "oh-crap" moments when that screwdriver slipped...but maybe it was your subconscious taking over!
> 
> That attenuator looks familiar, as I was sent one of the "demo" Conductors with the clear top and the LED's so I can look right in and see it. Pretty cool to see the guts, but the LEDs are actually really bright. Have a piece of black felt I put over it at night. Worse problems to have though...


 
  
 Are you saying the attenuator look's familiar as in the "demo" unit had something like it? Also, did you ever compare the demo's guts'  to the pictures on Burson's website? I'm just curious.


----------



## mscott58

rubytiger said:


> Are you saying the attenuator look's familiar as in the "demo" unit had something like it? Also, did you ever compare the demo's guts'  to the pictures on Burson's website? I'm just curious.


 
 Ruby - The attenuator and all the other parts in my "demo" unit look just like the photos on the Burson website. Only difference I can see in looking at the two is that on the tops of the transformer covers on my unit they've silk-screened some text and diagrams of the wiring. If you look on Page 26 of this very thread you'll see pictures of the exact same type of unit that I have. Thanks


----------



## RubyTiger

mscott58 said:


> Ruby - The attenuator and all the other parts in my "demo" unit look just like the photos on the Burson website. Only difference I can see in looking at the two is that on the tops of the transformer covers on my unit they've silk-screened some text and diagrams of the wiring. If you look on Page 26 of this very thread you'll see pictures of the exact same type of unit that I have. Thanks


 

 Wow, that's mighty pretty on page 26. I think I'm a bit envious of the led and actually I have been contemplating it. Did you notice any electrical hum from the plexi-glass top when placing your hand on it? It wont look so pretty when a piece of dampening material is applied to it.


----------



## mscott58

Ruby - No hum that I can notice, although I do have the piece of black felt for when the lights are too bright. I also asked Burson to provide me with the metal top as well just in case I ever want to change it out (or a potential buy does). 
  
 Only challenge with these "demo" units is that Burson only made 100 of them and they are not supposed to be for sale. Got mine purely due to a packing mix up at the distributor.


----------



## mscott58

Actually one more thing, the LED's are very sensitive to electrical draw and flicker when anything near by draws a good deal of current. For example when my laser printer starts up the lights dim quite a bit. No noticeable change in sound output or quality, but the LED's definitely tell you what's happening to the available electron flow. Am thinking about pulling out one of my Topaz isolation transformers from my 2-channel setup and putting it into the electrical circuit with my Conductor to keep any noise from reaching it.


----------



## Gvnlr

I've been trying to talk with Burson for couple days now and no one answers my mails. Anyone knows if they are on holiday or something like that?


----------



## mscott58

They're not always super fast in responding, but they do usually get back to me when I've reached out. My advice is to keep trying. Last time I contacted them was earlier this week.


----------



## GoldfishX

Have been spending some time with the Conductor over the weekend and it's definitely a great DAC. The best one I've heard yet. I have been using it to feed a variety of headphone amps (Cary Nighthawk, Violectric V200 and of course, the built-in one) and I am getting a flawless, clean signal with each one that lets the amp/headphone parts shine. Especially the darker V200, it really boosted it to the next level with the HD800. The USB implementation is light years ahead of the Dac-It's, I think I need to consider a USB to coax converter for that thing.
  
 I am not quite as enthusiastic about the headphone amp part. To be fair, HD800 is a real prick of a headphone to amp properly, but it's definitely too bright on the Conductor and can be ruled out. The Mad Dogs work well on it, but no better than my Lyr (can't test that with the DAC until next weekend) or the Nighthawk (they are the opposite of the HD800, extremely amp friendly...I still need to try the Conductor DAC/V200 pairing, but I tend not to use the Dogs with the V200 because of the closed in feeling). I do regret I don't have a Hifiman or Audeze onhand to test with it, as the strong bass and brightness I can see working well with them. I might have to dial up the Cable Company and see if I can do something about that before my trial is up, heh heh.
  
 If Burson had made solely a USB DAC in the $800-$1000 range, I would definitely consider it. For my needs at the moment, I'm too on the fence about the amp part (not helped by my desire to start experimenting with tubes and/or electrostats more). Glad I got to try it out though, definitely a solid piece.


----------



## goldendarko

Thanks for the write-up, I'm also not a huge fan of the HD-800 with the Burson Conductor, Audeze LCD-2 is a much better match for me. HD-800 is just a bit boring sounding to me from the Conductor.


----------



## roskodan

good, i'm really happy with the hd800 and lcd3 from the violectric v800 v200 combo, awaiting the burson conductor in the next few days, hoping for a complementary sound, to brighten and open the soundstage of the hd800 and lcd3, give them a little speed bump maybe?
  
 i see the opinions on the hd800 / conductor pairing are quite mixed here, i don't mind some brightness, more than welcome, hope to get good prat, soundstage and detail retrieval too


----------



## GoldfishX

If you're used to the V200 sound with the HD800, it will definitely be brighter and maybe faster. I don't think it's as revealing though, the V200 just layers the sounds so well, it helps the excellent decay on the HD800 extract more detail, even in songs I know really well. I hear organ parts, riffs underneath the vocals better, stuff like that. I get what people mean when they say it's the closest you can get to a tube-like solid state. It's like an oxymoron...V200 is darker and slower but more detailed, Burson is faster and brighter but not as detailed. That's my personal experience with the pairings.


----------



## goldendarko

I certainly wouldn't say the HD-800's are a bad pairing for the Conductor, just a little lifeless, at least for the style of music I listen to mostly (rock, pop). I do reach for them when playing Jazz however, and I would imagine they would excel at classical also with the Conductor, though I do not listen to classical music.


----------



## Tony1110

goldfishx said:


> Have been spending some time with the Conductor over the weekend and it's definitely a great DAC. The best one I've heard yet. I have been using it to feed a variety of headphone amps (Cary Nighthawk, Violectric V200 and of course, the built-in one) and I am getting a flawless, clean signal with each one that lets the amp/headphone parts shine. Especially the darker V200, it really boosted it to the next level with the HD800. The USB implementation is light years ahead of the Dac-It's, I think I need to consider a USB to coax converter for that thing.
> 
> I am not quite as enthusiastic about the headphone amp part. To be fair, HD800 is a real prick of a headphone to amp properly, but it's definitely too bright on the Conductor and can be ruled out. The Mad Dogs work well on it, but no better than my Lyr (can't test that with the DAC until next weekend) or the Nighthawk (they are the opposite of the HD800, extremely amp friendly...I still need to try the Conductor DAC/V200 pairing, but I tend not to use the Dogs with the V200 because of the closed in feeling). I do regret I don't have a Hifiman or Audeze onhand to test with it, as the strong bass and brightness I can see working well with them. I might have to dial up the Cable Company and see if I can do something about that before my trial is up, heh heh.
> 
> If Burson had made solely a USB DAC in the $800-$1000 range, I would definitely consider it. For my needs at the moment, I'm too on the fence about the amp part (not helped by my desire to start experimenting with tubes and/or electrostats more). Glad I got to try it out though, definitely a solid piece.




Most seem to think that the DAC is the weak link. Beyer T1's (if you like that kind of thing), Hifiman HE-500, LCD-2 and 3 are all reported to have fantastic synergy with the Soloist. 

The more headphones I ran from my Conductor, the more inclined I was to think that it's an amp better suited to efficient, low-impedance cans like the Fostex TH-600/TH900. So far as orthos are concerned you could probably get similar or better performance out of cheaper headphone amps or speaker amps. Senns and Beyers would probably sound better with tubes. I found that the Conductor really brought the Fostex to life though.

Its main strength is its versatility. It'll drive just about anything to a good level and excel with certain headphones. The Conductor is a great device for people with an extensive headphone collection who don't want to buy multiple amps and DACs.


----------



## roskodan

you got a pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but this post kind of answers it


----------



## goldendarko

Well said Tony, I think that about sums up the Burson Conductor. It's best strength really is it's versatility.


----------



## GoldfishX

Well, also remember, my DAC exposure is limited. Pretty much just the Dac-It (works great via coax, USB is ass), the one in my Marantz SACD player (which is kinda meh) and the Conductor (and a CEntrance one, but I wasn't too impressed with it...it was the $800 amp/DAC unit). Of those 4, the Conductor is the clear winner there.
  
 I still need to try the T1's, but again, I can see it working extremely well for treble-deficient headphones like orthos. Not sure how similar the Mad Dog is to the other Fostexes, but that pairing is definitely good. I just happen to prefer the Lyr with NOS tubes and I already own it.
  
 And I wouldn't say the V200/HD800 is the most lively pairing either, it just dims the brightness enough to let the details shine through. It's like being in a small, dark, smokey room with music playing. That's probably the best way to describe that pairing.


----------



## roskodan

goldfishx said:


> And I wouldn't say the V200/HD800 is the most lively pairing either, it just dims the brightness enough to let the details shine through. It's like being in a small, dark, smokey room with music playing. That's probably the best way to describe that pairing.


 
 with the conductor dac as source?


----------



## goldendarko

The Conductor definately takes most of its knocks for the DAC section, but I still don't think there's much that compares to it for all-in-one boxes. If you were willing to split it up I definately think a soloist and a seperate DAC could be better.


----------



## negura

Sometime when one is used to mainstream sound, it takes a little while to get used to a sound signature towards reference. A lot of the entry level stuff is warm sounding, with a bottom tilted response. The Conductor/Soloist is very close to neutral, and that may require a bit of time to absorb.
  
 That said, my opinion is the HD800 have a problem with brightness. Same with the T1s, for example, but these are a shipwreck in general (just my humble opinion of course). To get them to sound pleasing some tweaks are needed. Fortunately the HD800s take aftermarket cables and you can also try the Anax mods. That is how I enjoyed them on the Conductor and they were no longer too bright, just a little bit on the odd ocassion. I wouldn't blame a neutral amplifier for what is a headphones trait.
  
 I no longer own either the Conductor or the HD800s so this as non-biased as it can be.


----------



## GoldfishX

negura said:


> Sometime when one is used to mainstream sound, it takes a little while to get used to a sound signature towards reference. A lot of the entry level stuff is warm sounding, with a bottom tilted response. The Conductor/Soloist is very close to neutral, and that may need a bit of time to absorb.


 
  
 If anything, the Conductor amp has more bottom than the Nighthawk. Nighthawk is almost totally dead neutral, it actually sounds like ass when a poor source is used (I almost gave up on it because of this), but sings when a good source is used. As far as bottom end, the Conductor and V200 are about equal, it's just more noticeable on the V200 because the soundstage is smaller. None of my stuff is what I would call "tipped up", if anything, I question the neutrality of the HD800 for being too treble-heavy.


----------



## roskodan

the rca input on the conductor is the pre-amp input, right ?
  
 on the burson site the conductor is specified as 4wpc into 16 ohm while the soloist 4wpc into 8 ohm, so there must be something different, matbe it's just the pre-amp gain
  
 anyway, isn't it like using the same amp if you are connecting the source into the rca inputs ?


----------



## negura

goldfishx said:


>


 
  
 The V200 is warm sounding and it's .. pacifying the treble somewhat. But I still liked the Soloist more with the HD800s, because of better detail, soundstage and imaging. Once the above mentioned tweaks were applied.


----------



## GoldfishX

roskodan said:


> with the conductor dac as source?


 
  
 Both the Conductor and the Dac-It, same result.


----------



## GoldfishX

negura said:


> The V200 is warm sounding and it's .. pacifying the treble somewhat. But I still liked the Soloist more with the HD800s, because of better detail, soundstage and imaging. Once the above mentioned tweaks were applied.


 
  
 I guess I should mention my ears are very treble sensitive. The Conductor/HD800 tends to trigger my tinnitus rather quickly. But regardless of that, I'm a fan of how the V200 reveals the layers of sound and it works better than the Conductor's amp for me. But feeding the V200 a warm source results in a bit of a mess.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

goldfishx said:


> Have been spending some time with the Conductor over the weekend and it's definitely a great DAC. The best one I've heard yet. I have been using it to feed a variety of headphone amps (Cary Nighthawk, Violectric V200 and of course, the built-in one) and I am getting a flawless, clean signal with each one that lets the amp/headphone parts shine. Especially the darker V200, it really boosted it to the next level with the HD800. The USB implementation is light years ahead of the Dac-It's, I think I need to consider a USB to coax converter for that thing.
> 
> I am not quite as enthusiastic about the headphone amp part. To be fair, HD800 is a real prick of a headphone to amp properly, but it's definitely too bright on the Conductor and can be ruled out. The Mad Dogs work well on it, but no better than my Lyr (can't test that with the DAC until next weekend) or the Nighthawk (they are the opposite of the HD800, extremely amp friendly...I still need to try the Conductor DAC/V200 pairing, but I tend not to use the Dogs with the V200 because of the closed in feeling). I do regret I don't have a Hifiman or Audeze onhand to test with it, as the strong bass and brightness I can see working well with them. I might have to dial up the Cable Company and see if I can do something about that before my trial is up, heh heh.
> 
> If Burson had made solely a USB DAC in the $800-$1000 range, I would definitely consider it. For my needs at the moment, I'm too on the fence about the amp part (not helped by my desire to start experimenting with tubes and/or electrostats more). Glad I got to try it out though, definitely a solid piece.


 
 Don't forget that Conductor needs >80h to break in. And until then it may sound harsher than it really is.


----------



## GoldfishX

dan.gheorghe said:


> Don't forget that Conductor needs >80h to break in. And until then it may sound harsher than it really is.


 
  
 As I said before, this is a rented unit from the Cable Company (the same one Tyll used to review the Abyss on Inner Fidelity). It's definitely burned in.


----------



## roskodan

most of the issues discussed in the thread make it smell like it needs properly grounded power mains, usb connection and source
  
 the thread is advancing fast, what about this -->> http://www.head-fi.org/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/1455#post_10230841


----------



## GoldfishX

roskodan said:


> most of the issues discussed in the thread make it smell like it needs properly grounded power mains, usb connection and source
> 
> the thread is advancing fast, what about this -->> http://www.head-fi.org/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/1455#post_10230841


 
  
 What's the issue? I'm just giving my impressions of the various pairings. Power is definitely not a problem with the amp, nor is the quality of the conversion. Neither is an issue for me.


----------



## roskodan

i didn't quote you did i?
  
 i was referring to functional issues discussed in this thread, usb and other...
  
 edit: the thread is advancing fast, what about this -->> http://www.head-fi.org/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/1455#post_10230841


----------



## RubyTiger

I see some talk about headphones currently being used with the Conductor. I think this is a great idea as I've often wondered how other headphones pair with it. While we know that all music sound's good with the Conductor perhaps your headphones are a lock on a particular genre or there's a synergy going on that other's would like to know about. For example, I have read the HD800 have the widest soundstage  and work really well for classical music as everything is positioned and spread out nicely. My headphones are the Lcd 3's and while they sound very good they're also very revealing of what's in the signal chain. With the stock headphone cable music has a rich full bodied sound that I enjoy very much (good choice Audeze). Of course with aftermarket cables the bass may tighten up, high's extend further and the soundstage may grow bigger. You may not believe in the effects of cables and I do not wish to offend but in my experience such effects do exist. 
  
    Pairing the Audeze 3's with the Conductor I hear a sound that is nicely transparent. Imaging is bigger than I've heard with other headphones. Although the Lcd's are touted as being more like home stereo speakers and cast the sound seemingly in front of you; I still have that focused center image  in your head between the ear's. This is with the stock cable and every aftermarket cable I tried changed this but to be honest I kind of liked it. I'm a soundstage imaging freak and it added another layer of that 3d sound that I love so much. I find the Audeze 3's and Burson combination to be very good with any genre of music. I must say Classical music in particular put a smile on my face. Like other headphones changing cables will lift veils, add detail and improve the balance between the high's and low's. But you should keep aware that while the LCD3's present a big image (they're great at this) any flaw's, or a poor recording for example can sound very poor indeed.
  
    Be sure and give them time as they take a month or two to break-in. Also pay attention to what your hearing from upstream sources. Upon first arrival and listening I found something to be very off in my system. It turned out that I had been listening to my cd player's upsampling 24bit/96khz and with the revealing LCD's it sounded terrible.
  
    I think the Lcd3's are a good choice if your considering an audiophile system in which you will be making audiophile upgrades overtime because they're very responsive to changes and also sound good like they are. But let's be honest, your pairing $1900.00 headphones with an $1875.00 dac/amp/preamp. So keep in mind for the most part your going to make changes in the future and while both are up to the task you should consider your options wisely.
  
 Edit: The Sabre 32bit chip is more than capable. When I added the audiophilleo I was simply stunned at the amount of detail I was hearing. If it's not the 'best' it must be close. Very nice indeed.
  
 Over the last year or so I have: Upgraded to Parts Connexion Signature Burson Mod, added Audiophilleo 2 w/purepower, ALO (all copper) Chainmail Cable, Audioquest Diamond USB, Vector Dragon Power Cable, Deccaware Power Cable (for pc), Maple Shade Iso-blocks. Bellatone Reference Cables (I'm anxious to hear these!) on Order.  Sound Quality Is Simply Incredible and with every upgrade the Audeze 3's sound better and better.


----------



## GoldfishX

Sadly, my problem with the LCD's is a fit issue. Specifically, the pads pressing against my jaw, even when I have lightened the clamp. I'm waiting for the PM-1 (Oppo) and HE-560 to see what they can do, as far as planars are concerned (I didn't care for the fit of the HE-500 either), but I'm not opposed to renting either an LCD3 or LCD-X...It might have just been that particularly pair of LCD2's I was using. Then again, I see a lot of these things for sale because of the fit issues.
  
 But I can see how the active and fairly bright sound (and overall power) of the Conductor would work with planars.


----------



## RubyTiger

goldfishx said:


> Sadly, my problem with the LCD's is a fit issue. Specifically, the pads pressing against my jaw, even when I have lightened the clamp. I'm waiting for the PM-1 (Oppo) and HE-560 to see what they can do, as far as planars are concerned (I didn't care for the fit of the HE-500 either), but I'm not opposed to renting either an LCD3 or LCD-X...It might have just been that particularly pair of LCD2's I was using. Then again, I see a lot of these things for sale because of the fit issues.
> 
> But I can see how the active and fairly bright sound (and overall power) of the Conductor would work with planars.


 

 Well, I'm sure you know what your talking about. My head is fairly big and I have the LCD's adjusted about as loose as I can get them. I used to set them over a square piece of foam about six inches wide and they would rest there until I used them again. Over time the clamping force has lessened and I no longer need the foam. Also, when I use the supplied oil on the wood I also apply a bit to the leather pad's. It soften's them up some.


----------



## vegan

For those of you *upsampling* with *Audirvana* on the Sabre chip, care to share your IZotope settings?

Settings seem very system dependent. So no clue if my settings would work at all well if I was running in Windows land, or any other player, for that matter. But think settings would differ for almost everyone. I've only dabbled a little and found settings needed to be changed between A+ releases. But I'm curious to know what people are using. 

I was pretty slow to mess around with upsampling, but suggest it's well worth some experimentation. 
 I'm currently using 1.5.10 (not the latest) in playlist mode with the C-Media board. 

Steepness - still moving between the 18-30 kind of range. (Was down to about 3 on an earlier A+ release). 
Pre-Ringing - 0.60 - 0.75 - yet to get a handle on differences... 
Filter max length - max (2m)
Rest - default. 

I appreciate your input


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

i tried to demo a conductor today with my mbp and audirvana but had lots of static , dropouts and even slowdowns in the tracks. 
 Do mac os x need drivers for the conductor? I looked but gathered it was only for the async mod.


----------



## MIKELAP

daniel_hokkaido said:


> i tried to demo a conductor today with my mbp and audirvana but had lots of static , dropouts and even slowdowns in the tracks.
> Do mac os x need drivers for the conductor? I looked but gathered it was only for the async mod.


 
 http://www.bursonaudio.com/Downloads.html


----------



## roskodan

another way you can connect your mbp to the conductor is via optical spdif out, you need an optical cable and an adapter to insert it in the mbp 1/8 inch (3.5mm) headphone jack which acts as a spdif connection too


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Was that a 'yes mac os x def needs a driver' or just a link because i mentioned drivers? 
  
 ta


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

roskodan said:


> another way you can connect your mbp to the conductor is via optical spdif out, you need an optical cable and an adapter to insert it in the mbp 1/8 inch (3.5mm) headphone jack which acts as a spdif connection too


 
  
 ah i really want to stick with usb. i see no reason why I couldnt...unless that burson is flawed. Pretty sure my mbp is fine. I've used it with many different dacs over the years.


----------



## roskodan

yes it needs a driver, i didn't try yet, got both win and osx machines, hopefully should work fine, received my conductor this evening, using win foobar coax connection


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

awesome looking headfi shelf there man. Let me know how you find the conductor drives the audezes? 
  
 Have you tried the lcd-x yet? I am looking forward to seeing Audeze exhibit at the bristol show this month as id love to try it and get a sense of whether i'd like it more than the hd800. I love the 800 but i seem to be prefering more intimate soundstaging these days. and more bass!


----------



## roskodan

just got my hands on the lcd3, didn't have a chance to try the lcdx yet, no dealer here in Croatia, i don't know for any meet in the region either, UK looks the only place in Europe where something more serious is happening...
  
 for more intimate soundstage and more bass maybe get a Violectric v200 for your hd800 first and than if it isn't enough add an lcd too
  
 used lcd2 are now a steal !


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I forsee my setup being something all in one (love short signal path of all in one dac/amps) which can make the hd650, 800 and an audeze model sing. Sofar only the burson does that imo....well for the 800 anyway. Ill get a chance at the bristol show hopeful to take a burson home for a bit.


----------



## GoldfishX

The Burson is definitely overbuilt quite nicely, so the DAC and amp have room to breathe (plus you can stack stuff on it). It's light years ahead of some of the other DAC/amps I've tried (the CEntrance Dacmini being the most notable, that thing was like a $100 DAC with a $50 amp  in an $800 package). I just bought a Fostex A8 (got a sweet deal on it) and I'm hoping to do a comparison before I have to send the Conductor back.


----------



## barid

goldfishx said:


> The Burson is definitely overbuilt quite nicely, so the DAC and amp have room to breathe (plus you can stack stuff on it). It's light years ahead of some of the other DAC/amps I've tried (the CEntrance Dacmini being the most notable, that thing was like a $100 DAC with a $50 amp  in an $800 package). I just bought a Fostex A8 (got a sweet deal on it) and I'm hoping to do a comparison before I have to send the Conductor back.


 
  
 Not sure I agree on the Dacmini opinion there. Haven't tried the Conductor, but did have the Soloist for a time (tried it with the old Burson DA160 and the Dacmini's DAC).  And while I did prefer the Soloist I eventually sold it for the convenience the Dacmini PX provides.  We're not talking about night and day differences and the Dacmini checks a lot of boxes for a good price.  You can pick up a used PX here on the for sale forums for around $700 and for that you get a nicely built compact all-in-one desktop box.  I side-by-sided the two and I'll give you that the DAC in the Dacmini is a bit harsh up top, but otherwise I think its a great value on the used market.
  
 If you've got limited desk space, want to power passive monitors, and occasionally need to toss it in a laptop bag to travel; I didn't really find any other units on the market that can do that in that form factor.  Also pairs nicely with the LCD2's imo.
  
 Kind of got off on a rant there.  I'll agree the Burson stuff is nicer.  Would love for them to release a cheaper version of their Timekeeper to pair with the Conductor.


----------



## GoldfishX

Dacmini (I tried the CX, not the PX) is not asynchronous USB hookup, so is not good for connecting to a high jitter source like a computer. I got a really bright, harsh, digital sound in everything that was pretty much unlistenable. My Dac-It is the same (although the new one is async). I tried a straight USB hookup on both and hated the results. When I tried a straight coax from the DX50, I much prefer the Dac-It in every way and the Magni goes right on top of it. Magni drove the Mad Dogs much better (neither worked with the HD800 particularly well). That was my experience.
  
 Both the Conductor and A8  are asynchronous. Conductor has had zero issues with music from USB and I expect A8 to do the same (if it does, I'm returning it).
  
 I have 4 different headphone amps, so the DAC portion is the most important thing for me. The Soloist/Conductor is okay, but I prefer the Nighthawk for a clean solid state solution.


----------



## sawindra




----------



## Tony1110

That guy, Norway, has just about convinced me to buy the Mytek Stereo 192. I like his video reviews


----------



## sawindra

the stepped attenuator noise issue is troubling for me! I mean how many of us will remember to trim it everyday?


----------



## Tony1110

I'm pretty sure I didn't have to go through any third party sites when I downloaded the USB drivers for my Conductor. They must have changed that recently. 

Is the DSD thing an upgrade for the Conductor or a brand new DAC? Sounds interesting.


----------



## roskodan

tony1110 said:


> sawindra said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 ha, i remember watching his gear "show offing", i had only the beyer t1 and a stereo speaker receiver at the time, i was like wow, he's crazy, wasting $$$$, look at me now
  


sawindra said:


> the stepped attenuator noise issue is troubling for me! I mean how many of us will remember to trim it everyday?


 
 trim it? what is that about? edit: oh i saw in the review, it's just to work it out give it a couple of twists while the unit is off
  
 i find myself pausing music when changing volume! to avoid the popping noise!


----------



## goldendarko

Popping noise? I have heard no popping noise with mine, and I constantly am adjusting the volume. Seems like a lot of people have problems with the volume know on their Conductor's but mine has worked perfectly fine for me so far.


----------



## roskodan

yes, i trimmed it now before powering on, and it helps, maybe it needs its contacts cleaned, or just to see more use
  
 not a big issue for me, pause the music, set the volume, hit play again, that's it, but that's on a computer


----------



## Tony1110

roskodan said:


> ha, i remember watching his gear "show offing", i had only the beyer t1 and a stereo speaker receiver at the time, i was like wow, he's crazy, wasting $$$$, look at me now
> 
> trim it? what is that about? edit: oh i saw in the review, it's just to work it out give it a couple of twists while the unit is off
> 
> i find myself pausing music when changing volume! to avoid the popping noise!




I remember watching one of his videos where he was reviewing the HD-650 with WA6-SE and thinking that it was overkill. Look at me now lol.

The clicking makes you worry for your headphones but I'm sure it's harmless. I should maybe have cleaned it before I shipped it out.


----------



## roskodan

actually the clicks are loud as much as the music being played, so even if it's harmless for the headphones it really irritates my hearing, that's why i pause the music, i saw posts about cleaning the attenuator, maybe i'll do it if trimming doesn't help on the long run, but it seems working for now


----------



## MIKELAP

sawindra said:


> the stepped attenuator noise issue is troubling for me! I mean how many of us will remember to trim it everyday?


 
 i already changed for a Khozmo 48 step attenuator but theres still a little poping sound when turning knob but its not annoying like the Burson's i guess its like that with stepped attenuators .


----------



## roskodan

darku said:


> duckman said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the Conductor/Soloist was 4w into 8 ohms, which makes it less than 1w into 50 ohms???
> ...


 
  
 doesn't seem to lag behind the v200 in power
  
 a look quick at the manual and this shows up
  
  
 Quote: from conductor manual 





> With 1Khz line level input with 30ohm output impedance
> 
> Pre Amp Output
> Headphone Amp Output
> ...


 
  
 so at 50 Ohm at high gain should be around 2.68 watt


----------



## GoldfishX

Okay, the Conductor is going back and sadly, I can't recommend the unit or anything else from Burson audio for one reason...The driver that I downloaded seems to have loaded my computer up with all sorts of annoying adware! I noticed it a few days ago - a video ad would open next to a youtube video and start playing extremely loud and they also show up on head-fi (mostly these two sites). Later on, a popup appears (warn1now, I believe it's called...see more info here: http://malwaretips.com/blogs/warn1now-com-popup-removal/ ) I also received a BSOD when I went to turn on the Conductor recently, saying something is goofy about the driver (sorry, I'm not going to attempt to recreate this). That is not supposed to happen. Mind you, my computer was fine prior to the Conductor trial period, avast! was usually more than enough to stop most malware. I found a piece of unwanted software I needed to uninstall on 1/30, which was the same date as when I installed the driver. Now that I am putting 2 and 2 together, that is when this adware mess started. Hopefully, I can get this **** off my computer with no more issues.
  
 Screw you Burson. This is unacceptable. I advise people to stay from these products and this company, especially if they value their computers. If I had actually purchased this thing, I'd be chewing one of their reps out until their ears started bleeding right about now. I am beyond furious. I want to take a sledgehammer to this Conductor right about now.


----------



## BobJS

goldfishx said:


> Okay, the Conductor is going back and sadly, I can't recommend the unit or anything else from Burson audio for one reason...The driver that I downloaded seems to have loaded my computer up with all sorts of annoying adware! I noticed it a few days ago - a video ad would open next to a youtube video and start playing extremely loud and they also show up on head-fi (mostly these two sites). Later on, a popup appears (warn1now, I believe it's called...see more info here: http://malwaretips.com/blogs/warn1now-com-popup-removal/ ) I also received a BSOD when I went to turn on the Conductor recently, saying something is goofy about the driver (sorry, I'm not going to attempt to recreate this). That is not supposed to happen. Mind you, my computer was fine prior to the Conductor trial period, avast! was usually more than enough to stop most malware. I found a piece of unwanted software I needed to uninstall on 1/30, which was the same date as when I installed the driver. Now that I am putting 2 and 2 together, that is when this adware mess started. Hopefully, I can get this **** off my computer with no more issues.
> 
> Screw you Burson. This is unacceptable. I advise people to stay from these products and this company, especially if they value their computers. If I had actually purchased this thing, I'd be chewing one of their reps out until their ears started bleeding right about now. I am beyond furious. I want to take a sledgehammer to this Conductor right about now.


 
  
 Seriously?  Out of all the pleased Head-Fi Conductor users, Burson chose YOU to attach malware to the driver?  That's amazingly bad luck.


----------



## Tony1110

bobjs said:


> Seriously?  Out of all the pleased Head-Fi Conductor users, Burson chose YOU to attach malware to the driver?  That's amazingly bad luck.




In all fairness he's not the first to complain about it. 

The Conductor is a great product but relatively small and easily remediable issues like this need to be ironed out. I wonder how many people thinking about buying a Conductor have been put off by what they read in this thread.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

yeah its funny how the company make such an awesome amp, great production value and care, yet seem to not be able to design a modern website (not a massive issue) or pay for the bandwidth for direct download of the driver from their site.


----------



## citraian

bobjs said:


> Seriously?  Out of all the pleased Head-Fi Conductor users, Burson chose YOU to attach malware to the driver?  That's amazingly bad luck.


 
  
 There had been others that complained about this. I'm surprised it wasn't fixed by now.


----------



## roskodan

tony1110 said:


> bobjs said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  Out of all the pleased Head-Fi Conductor users, Burson chose YOU to attach malware to the driver?  That's amazingly bad luck.
> ...


 
  
 not me, and i read about the buggy usb and popping attenuator before buying (used), and ultimately i'm very satisfied cos of the sound being really special
  
 the issue is that probably burson does not realize (i hope it's not the "doesn't care") that:
  
 1. there are a lot of fishy links and buttons on 4shared, where they host the file download, which only purpose is to lure unaware, inexperienced internet users to download and install malware
  
 2. probably the majority of burson users are not interested in internet, being old school audiophiles, so more likely to fall into installing malicious software lured and deceived by fake links
  
 i agree it's very unprofessional from burson to take the high risk of using unsafe third party services like that to serve their customers
  
 and is certain now that taking that risk, for whatever reason they may have chosen to do so, will not pay out in the long term
  


daniel_hokkaido said:


> yeah its funny how the company make such an awesome amp, great production value and care, yet seem to not be able to design a modern website (not a massive issue) or pay for the bandwidth for direct download of the driver from their site.


 

  yes, nowadays it's really a matter of a few bucks, how many downloads can they possibly have a month?
  


citraian said:


> bobjs said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  Out of all the pleased Head-Fi Conductor users, Burson chose YOU to attach malware to the driver?  That's amazingly bad luck.
> ...


 
  
 seems like they are not really aware of the internet trends that much, their site looks outdated too


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I have had little sense of what type of company Burson is from reading reviews (though the 6moons ones do feature interviews with the engineers) .. .
 are they old school audiophiles? It would fly true with their design philosophy if so of discrete architecture (correct me if im wrong)....
  
 but yeah it just makes no sense that one of their distributors has stepped up with direct downloads (moonaudio) and Burson are still messing 
 around with dodgy sharing sites.


----------



## azazell86

So I've got from Darku the PCM 1793 DAC module, next month I'll buy the update USB module, maybe a Hi-Fi power cord and even a Hi-Fi power fuse and I'll mod the **** out of my Conductor 
  
 Fun times are coming


----------



## GoldfishX

My suspicion is the malware was packed into the .zip file and installed when I extracted the drivers. Either that or when I installed it (which is bull, every USB DAC I've used up to this point automatically installs except the Conductor). In any case, I need to see if I can get this crap cleaned up (I uninstalled the driver and deleted the zip, now am running all those tools in the link). Having a USB setup with my computer is useless if it isn't running right. Whatever is in there, there is a LOT of it, none of it was there prior to installing the drivers.
  
 BTW, I got the driver zip file FROM Moon Audio (I never saw the goofy download site that people are talking about, I was trying to avoid going to it).


----------



## roskodan

> BTW, I got the driver zip file FROM Moon Audio (I never saw the goofy download site that people are talking about, I was trying to avoid going to it).


 
 lol, now you say that !?! so moon audio is the culprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 jokes aside, the windows driver on moonaudio seems a different version, it's not the exact same file as from burson (4shared)
  
 so burson may not be the one to blamed after all


----------



## formula1

I emailed Burson (via facebook) once to know if there's an alternative to 4shared, they gladly sent me the drivers using another filehosting. No issues at all. 
  
 They are working on a more serious solution, 4shared is only for temporal use.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

azazell86 said:


> So I've got from Darku the PCM 1793 DAC module, next month I'll buy the update USB module, maybe a Hi-Fi power cord and even a Hi-Fi power fuse and I'll mod the **** out of my Conductor
> 
> Fun times are coming


 
  
 I tried an aftermarket power cord (audioquest nrg-2) with my SPL auditor and it really boosted the bass on the amp..to the point where I couldnt enjoy my hd650s with it...but it made the hd800 and my
 er4s iems a bit richer and fuller. Worth the cash if you got it! 
  
 I have a merlin black widow cable i dont ever use btw.


----------



## BobJS

bobjs said:


> Seriously?  Out of all the pleased Head-Fi Conductor users, Burson chose YOU to attach malware to the driver?  That's amazingly bad luck.


 
  
 It looks like the host site is to blame, but I was unaware that this is an acknowledged problem.  My apologies.


----------



## GoldfishX

roskodan said:


> lol, now you say that !?! so moon audio is the culprit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Then they may want to sent them a nasty letter or something. Not gonna say I was going to buy the Conductor, but it was in consideration up to this point. The performance was fine for what it was, enough that I was keeping it in mind for reference in case the Fostex A8 I ordered turns out to be unimpressive. The HD800 works good from the Conductor on low volume, extremely linear/accurate. The highs tend to be too much after the 9 oclock position on mid-gain.
  
 Regardless, there shouldn't be this much trouble over setting up drivers. Even the CEtrance Dacmini (a unit I was totally unimpressed with) got that right, as did my Marantz SA-8004 and Dac-It.
  
 BTW, 4shared is actually not THAT bad if you know how to navigate it. It's when you start clicking on the goofy links then bad stuff starts to happen. It's one of the safer ad-loaded download sites.


----------



## roskodan

since i read about the usb issues (the functional issues, not the malware) before buying from tony1110, i'm using the coax from my pc, and foobar2000 with wasapi on win7
  
 i'm gonna try the usb connection next, and report back
  
 with the violectric there's no driver needed and it works flawlessly out of the box, just plug and play, it also has a tenor brand usb
  
 but i had experiences with other usb devices (m-audio fast track ultra) where i needed to turn the device on/off many times before it was recognized by windows
  
 i had issues with harsh sound when connecting amps to power mains that were not grounded properly, for example if i remove the ground wire from my power main, when touching and stroking the conductor surface, a strange tingling, piercing sensation can be felt on the skin
  
 but yes the conductor is quite brighter, more treble, than the violectric, but not harsh at all for me
  
 EDIT: installed the driver from burson (4shared) for windows, everything is functioning fine, perfect, i tried to recreate any possible situation and the device gets always recognized and works without any problem, and without any noticeable sonic degradation/difference compared to coax/optical (using win7 foobar2000 wasapi/kernel streaming)
  
 EDIT2: mac os x usb drivers from burson (4shared) work great too, no issues at all, perfect


----------



## azazell86

Oh man - I've got the PCM 1793 DAC module in my Conductor for 2 days now. Guys you must buy it and replace the Sabre module if you have the HD800. This is reference sound right here - incredible mids with lifelike voices, bass is the same as the Sabre - quick and powerful, and the highs and the microdetails are still there (let's say -5% lower than the ESS Sabre).
 Burson should put the PCM 1793 module as the default one and leave the ESS Sabre as optional for the LCD 2/HD650 users.
  
 The sound signature out of my rig is EXACTLY what my pretentious/elitist ears are looking for, down to a nano meter. The first time you listen to the 1793 module - the "reality" of the music hits you right in your pleasure center of your brain. I still remember from last night - I was listening to the Little Dragon album and the voice of the singer was soo real, so sticky and sensual - it was out of this world. All I can say is - buy the module, try it for yourself if you have colder Headphones like HD800, LCD3 (yes they are pretty cold) and Fostex TH900


----------



## DarKu

azazell86 said:


> Oh man - I've got the PCM 1793 DAC module in my Conductor for 2 days now. Guys you must buy it and replace the Sabre module if you have the HD800. This is reference sound right here - incredible mids with lifelike voices, bass is the same as the Sabre - quick and powerful, and the highs and the microdetails are still there (let's say -5% lower than the ESS Sabre).
> Burson should put the PCM 1793 module as the default one and leave the ESS Sabre as optional for the LCD 2/HD650 users.
> 
> The sound signature out of my rig is EXACTLY what my pretentious/elitist ears are looking for, down to a nano meter. The first time you listen to the 1793 module - the "reality" of the music hits you right in your pleasure center of your brain. I still remember from last night - I was listening to the Little Dragon album and the voice of the singer was soo real, so sticky and sensual - it was out of this world. All I can say is - buy the module, try it for yourself if you have colder Headphones like HD800, LCD3 (yes they are pretty cold) and Fostex TH900


 

 Really glad that you are enjoying the PCM1793 module , don't forget the new USB module too(C-media one) it makes a significant difference too, it's a *must buy for USB connection users*.


----------



## roskodan

hey, guys !
  
 what's your experience with iems/ciems, the like as the sensitive shure se530 paired with the conductor and/or soloist?
  
 i'm getting a static noise, in the left channel for the first half steps on the stepped attenuator, and than for the second half steps on the right channel
  
 anyone else with statics and similar noise?
  
 how is the new dac in terms of audible noise?


----------



## Tony1110

roskodan said:


> hey, guys !
> 
> what's your experience with iems/ciems, the like as the sensitive shure se530 paired with the conductor and/or soloist?
> 
> ...




I tried it with the Shure SE535 and had the same problem. It worked well with the Westone 4R though. They seem to be a little less efficient then most IEMs at 31ohms. 

I don't think a monster headphone amp like that was really designed with earphones in mind.


----------



## Tony1110

tony1110 said:


> I tried it with the Shure SE535 and had the same problem. It worked well with the Westone 4R though. They seem to be a little less efficient then most IEMs and they're of a higher impedance at 31ohms.
> 
> I don't think a monster headphone amp like that was really designed with earphones in mind.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I tried my er4s with the conductor and they sounded really crap. i was astounded as they sound awesome on my spl auditor


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

darku said:


> Really glad that you are enjoying the PCM1793 module , don't forget the new USB module too(C-media one) it makes a significant difference too, it's a *must buy for USB connection users*.


 
  
 Can you explain why? i gathered the upgrade was more for compatibility issues with certain software like Jplayer


----------



## azazell86

I will be tryin' the other digital inputs starting with the Optical one. Honesy, althogh I am sensible to any detail, I did not feel much of a difference between the different inputs. And also, I did not have any discernable issues with the USB input. No popping noises whatsoever.


----------



## DarKu

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Can you explain why? i gathered the upgrade was more for compatibility issues with certain software like Jplayer


 

 I said it multiple times why, I will say it again:
  
_I see *3 clocks* on the new C-Media module, compared to just *one clock* on original Tenor module._
_My predictions for newest module: lower noise floor (blacker background) and of lower incoming jitter due to dedicated clocks for 44, 96 khz _
_So far this module sound promising._
_However I don't think this module will be better than top of the line S/PDIF converters, I highly doubt that, but we shall see._
  
_Got my new C-Media USB module two hours ago._
_Short impressions: little pops, cracks in the sound, noise and rare crash of the system are now completely *gone*. After 4 songs I can definitely say that the new module is a little more resolving, has even less digital glare and sounds smoother. It also seems a little airier. 65 Euros well spent, definitely sounds like a good-ish S/PDIF interface._
_Edit: I hear new micro-details on some songs compared to stock USB, I'm very pleased by it._
  
_I'm not running JPlay, but I am 100% sure that the benefits of the new USB module will be available for any software player and for any OS. Because the new module from a *hardware perspective* is just better and more stable. It has 3 dedicated clocks, compared to just one of the original module, It also has a faster, more reliable and stable C-Media 6631A module, compared to Tenor 8802 or any Tenor chip, and it has a better power management. Overall I feel this is how Conductor should be from the start._
_I listened another few tracks yesterday and I feel it is just better with this new module: more air = better sense of space and deeper sound, slightly warmer and smoother = less digitus, very easy on the ear._
_Will try comparing the two again tomorrow (today after work will shot some strong ales with fellow Dan and citraian), it is kinda a pain in the ass swapping the modules as I need disasembling the top and back cover, take out the DAC module and USB module, listen and then do it again for the next module. _
_Conclusion: new USB module sounds like a good S/PDIF interface (in the 100-200 USD range maybe)_


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Thanks for that


----------



## King of Pangaea

azazell86 said:


> Oh man - I've got the PCM 1793 DAC module in my Conductor for 2 days now. Guys you must buy it and replace the Sabre module if you have the HD800. This is reference sound right here - incredible mids with lifelike voices, bass is the same as the Sabre - quick and powerful, and the highs and the microdetails are still there (let's say -5% lower than the ESS Sabre).
> Burson should put the PCM 1793 module as the default one and leave the ESS Sabre as optional for the LCD 2/HD650 users.
> 
> The sound signature out of my rig is EXACTLY what my pretentious/elitist ears are looking for, down to a nano meter. The first time you listen to the 1793 module - the "reality" of the music hits you right in your pleasure center of your brain. I still remember from last night - I was listening to the Little Dragon album and the voice of the singer was soo real, so sticky and sensual - it was out of this world. All I can say is - buy the module, try it for yourself if you have colder Headphones like HD800, LCD3 (yes they are pretty cold) and Fostex TH900


 
 I find I get excellent results with the PCM 1796 in my Denon player.  It seems to suit the HD800 perfectly, no harsh highs, great soundstage and everything is just all THERE.  I don't seem to need another heap amp, my Creek is just fine.  If I wanted an all in one unit however I probably go with the Sennheiser HDVD 800, as that is made for the Senns cans but only contains an earlier, PCM 1792 chip I believe.


----------



## Gvnlr

I heard that Burson will release a new batch of Conductor with small upgrades soon. Any more info about this?


----------



## Tony1110

gvnlr said:


> I heard that Burson will release a new batch of Conductor with small upgrades soon. Any more info about this?




Where did you hear that?


----------



## Gvnlr

tony1110 said:


> Where did you hear that?


 
 Read it on a site which I can't find now... Will tell ya when i found it.
  
 Anyone contacted with Burson recently and heard this?


----------



## usm123

Hi, has anyone had success with iPhone/CCK and the Conductor? Just thinking about getting the CCK, but burson has not confirmed it really works. Many thanks.


----------



## SiGiE

usm123 said:


> Hi, has anyone had success with iPhone/CCK and the Conductor? Just thinking about getting the CCK, but burson has not confirmed it really works. Many thanks.


 
  
 Yes, it works fine with my iPhone5 + Onkyo HF Player - DSD/DXD


----------



## usm123

Just got it. It says burson DAC requires too much power. Any experience with that? IPhone 5 on iOS 7. Thanks.


----------



## SiGiE

usm123 said:


> Just got it. It says burson DAC requires too much power. Any experience with that? IPhone 5 on iOS 7. Thanks.


 
 I use an iPhone 5 with iOS 7 and a Conductor with the CM6631 USB Module.  No similar Problems.  BUT Once or twice with iFiAudio iDSD Nano + a Portable Amp after a good number of hours.  I charged the iP5 and all went ok.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Burson released their new website : http://bursonaudio.com/creations/conductor/
  
 I think they solved the issues they had before, including the download problems (with adware).


----------



## citraian

dan.gheorghe said:


> Burson released their new website : http://bursonaudio.com/creations/conductor/
> 
> I think they solved the issues they had before, including the download problems (with adware).


 
 They're finally making progress on their website! Nice!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

So did anyone find that supposed mention on their site of a conductor model update?


----------



## hyde27

Good news


----------



## linxx865

It's good news that they decorated their website, but I can't find the page where they used to sell the CM6631A *USB module...*


----------



## citraian

linxx865 said:


> It's good news that they decorated their website, but I can't find the page where they used to sell the [COLOR=444444]CM6631A *USB module...*[/COLOR]



http://bursonaudio.com/creations/cm6631-usb-module/

They have a mobile version of their website too


----------



## linxx865

citraian said:


> http://bursonaudio.com/creations/cm6631-usb-module/
> 
> They have a mobile version of their website too


 
 Thanks man! I didn't realize I just need to click the "Creation" then it's there...


----------



## goldendarko

Are there still 2 types of the CM Module? I don't see anything specifying which one to order anymore...


----------



## citraian

linxx865 said:


> Thanks man! I didn't realize I just need to click the "Creation" then it's there...



You're welcome! 
Yeah, I find the site a bit confusing as well.


----------



## MIKELAP

I  tried to download the cmedia 6631 driver and it didnt work it said FILE NOT FOUND told Burson yesterday and still it doesnt work hmmm here we go again !


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Burson's lesson from this should be old school audio design philosophy is good but old school internet woes are not! 
  
 But alot of head-fi users may not care to remember the time before web 2.0 (i know I don't!) ...all this hassle could be a real put off for 
 younger buyers (or not, im just riffing)


----------



## usm123

Tried with iPhone 5/CCK and the standard Tenor chip.
 Result:
 - without a hub, iPhone reports inability to work due to high power requirements -> does not work
 - with a passive hub - it plays, but at least during first 10s of playback, there are interruptions and clicks.
  
 Not optimal. Anyone had a better success?
 Thank you.


----------



## mscott58

Was so excited to swap out the USB card in my Conductor with the CM6631A upgrade after hearing many of you rave about it. Took my Conductor apart, pulled the DAC card and took out the original Tenor USB card. However, when I went to put in the CM6631A card I noticed that they had sent me the cable connector version instead of the pin connector version. Doh! That's not going to fit. So I went back to my order form and sure enough, I told them that I needed the pin version. Sucks! Have a note into Burson to see how quickly they can get me the correct version of the card. This is where it stinks that they're literally on the other side of the world "down-under" and wonder how long it will take to get the replacement here. Hope they don't want me to ship the original card all the way back before they provide a replacement. Ugh...


----------



## goldendarko

I noticed that with the new site they removed the option to choose which version of the CM module you could order, when I asked them about it they just sent me a link to order it. Maybe you're supposed to be proactive I guess and tell them which one you need?


----------



## goldendarko

And I agree it does suck having to ship it back to Australia, everyone knows the only way to send it is via Kangaroo, but the darn things are always stopping to eat vegemite sandwiches....


----------



## MIKELAP

Been trying for a few days to download the cmedia driver on Burson site and it still dosent work i can download everything else except the windows drivers this morning i checked the site again and its offline hmm.


----------



## mscott58

goldendarko said:


> And I agree it does suck having to ship it back to Australia, everyone knows the only way to send it is via Kangaroo, but the darn things are always stopping to eat vegemite sandwiches....


 
 Lots of vibration damage from all the hopping as well!


----------



## mscott58

mikelap said:


> Been trying for a few days to download the cmedia driver on Burson site and it still dosent work i can download everything else except the windows drivers this morning i checked the site again and its offline hmm.


 
 Yeah, that's weird. I just looked up their site and it says "this account has been suspended". That's not good!


----------



## mscott58

mscott58 said:


> Yeah, that's weird. I just looked up their site and it says "this account has been suspended". That's not good!


 
 And now it's back up again. Guess they paid their bill...


----------



## citraian

They're complete amateurs when it comes to their site...


----------



## goldendarko

At least they know what they are doing when it comes to making amps


----------



## citraian

goldendarko said:


> At least they know what they are doing when it comes to making amps



Yeap, can't wait to see what they'll release next


----------



## redstar

Hi all, how hot do the burson amps get, Is it safe to stack other units directly on top of it, or below it?


----------



## goldendarko

They get mildly warm I would say, I keep a wooden headphone stand on top of them with no problems. Definately wouldn't say it runs hot though.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

redstar said:


> Hi all, how hot do the burson amps get, Is it safe to stack other units directly on top of it, or below it?


 
  
 yeah that is one aspect which i like about the bursons...totally dust free inside due to the heat sync enclosure design. 
  
 yum...must get a nice sieveking sound hp stand to perch on top on the conductor when i get it. Bit fancy for my hd650s though. 
  
 Had meant to go to the bristol hifi show yesterday to try the audeze lcdx but didnt get it together


----------



## mscott58

So got a reply from Burson about sending me the wrong CM6631A board for my Conductor. They apologized and promised to send the correct board ASAP. Hopefully this will be the right one and will not get damaged in transit! 
  
 Also they said that "_We had some serious website/email issues last week_". You're not kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyone have any good ideas what to do with this "cable"-version CM6631A board for the Conductor I now have no use for? Burson told me to "dispose" of it.


----------



## MIKELAP

mscott58 said:


> So got a reply from Burson about sending me the wrong CM6631A board for my Conductor. They apologized and promised to send the correct board ASAP. Hopefully this will be the right one and will not get damaged in transit!
> 
> Also they said that "_We had some serious website/email issues last week_". You're not kidding!
> 
> ...


 
 The download part of there site was not working yesterday!  Sell it ,somebody surely would like to try it !


----------



## citraian

mikelap said:


> The download part of there site was not working yesterday!  Sell it ,somebody surely would like to try it !


 
Still the same:​ "Due to technical difficulties, drivers are not available for download at the moment. Please email us for further details."​​


----------



## citraian

Hey guys, a friend of mine just got both the Conductor SL 9018 Tenor version and the standard Conductor with the upgraded USB module. He wants to do a comparison between them but he can't use them since he doesn't have the drivers. 
Can someone help me with the drivers for the Conductor SL 9018 Tenor version and with the ones for standard Conductor with upgraded USB?
Thanks for everything


----------



## sawindra

http://filepost.com/files/6855e4b9/Burson_CM6631A_USB.zip/


----------



## citraian

sawindra said:


> http://filepost.com/files/6855e4b9/Burson_CM6631A_USB.zip/


 
  
 Great, thanks, downloading them right now. Now all I need to get is the Tenor driver 
  
 Damn you Burson, you make some fine gear but your site sucks


----------



## MIKELAP

citraian said:


> Great, thanks, downloading them right now. Now all I need to get is the Tenor driver
> 
> Damn you Burson, you make some fine gear but your site sucks


 
 Is it the 8802 driver v1.002.01 for windows you need


----------



## citraian

Yeah, the problem is I don't know where to get it...


----------



## Gvnlr

citraian said:


> Yeah, the problem is I don't know where to get it...



You can download the drivers from Moon Audio website I believe.


----------



## sawindra

http://filepost.com/files/m3158mm4/Tenor_8802_Windows_Driver_[v1.002.01].zip/


----------



## citraian

Thanks everyone for all the help.
I got the missing drivers from MIKELAP and they worked.


----------



## MIKELAP

citraian said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help.
> I got the missing drivers from MIKELAP and they worked.


 
 Thats good because i wasnt shure they were for the Conductor i was thinking more for the160 DS i had before .


----------



## citraian

mikelap said:


> Thats good because i wasnt shure they were for the Conductor i was thinking more for the160 DS i had before .



I think the 160DS didn't need any separate drivers.


----------



## montanari

I'm listening my Audeze from my new conductor from a couple of weeks( I got it to demo and never left my house..!)
This evening I tried to connect the unit with the concero hd as a transporter!
I just match the detailed of conductor sabre to the musicality of concero
All this is amazing!
Thank you


----------



## spidipidi

Just wanted to chime in to this thread aswell as the LCD-3 appreciating thread.
 My left driver is starting to fail. Losing the sound when I jiggle the left cup or tap the grill.
  
 But, I wanted to ask you, when you're adjusting the volume on the Conductor, do you sometime lose audio in the left or right cup of your headphone if the volume knob is between the attenuator steps? My conductor crackle a lot when adjusting the knob (which is common, I am aware) and when I adjust the knob and purposely place it between the attenuator steps. I lose audio or definition of sound. Or has this been related to my LCD-3 failing all along? Thoughts?


----------



## roskodan

yes it's "normal", since it's like connecting a stereo trs plug only half way in


----------



## montanari

Did Someone try to use the concero(hd) as a converter usb to coaxial with the conductor
How is it compared to the hidra X?
I hoped to use just the conductor and sell all my toys But i think I should keep the concero and use it the converter
The sound improvement is so huge and clean and relaxed and deep..
My wallet is crying


----------



## mscott58

Fellow Conductor users running FLAC files on a PC - What players do you all prefer? I've been using MediaMonkey, but now I'm starting to think about playing with players to see if there is much of a difference across them. Any thoughts my friends? Thanks!


----------



## goldendarko

mscott58 said:


> Fellow Conductor users running FLAC files on a PC - What players do you all prefer? I've been using MediaMonkey, but now I'm starting to think about playing with players to see if there is much of a difference across them. Any thoughts my friends? Thanks!


 

 I've been using SongBird for my hi-res files from HDTracks, iTunes for my lossless CD Rips.  Haven't tried anything else so can't say how much influence the media player has on overall sound quality but I definately queue up SongBird and my hi-res files more often because they sound better than the lossless rips.


----------



## MIKELAP

mscott58 said:


> Fellow Conductor users running FLAC files on a PC - What players do you all prefer? I've been using MediaMonkey, but now I'm starting to think about playing with players to see if there is much of a difference across them. Any thoughts my friends? Thanks!


 
 I use MUSICBEE its all i need and fast but dont tell anybody its a well kept secret lol. A good friend of mine just started with MUSICBEE and says it the first player  he  doesnt have any problems with regards to tags and importing the music into the player .theres regular updates and its easy to use there also a wiki and a forum to help out in case of problems Try it out .                                                                                                                                                                                   One thing i might add that when your cd's are ripped to the player the rip is verified so no surprises when listening, and it plays HIRES files up to 24bits /192 .it handles ASIO, WASAPI ,and plugins and more .


----------



## RubyTiger

I used Foobar 2000 with good results. After adding Audiophilleo and driver I think JRiver sounds right to my ear's.
 But, I also think that's just psychological. It look's good therefore it sounds good.
 I love the feature's the program offer's as well.


----------



## mscott58

Thanks all! Was already looking at MusicBee (thanks Mikelap!) so will play with that one first. Take care - mscott
  
 PS - Got myself a pair of LCD-3's last week. Effin' amazing with the Conductor!


----------



## MIKELAP

mscott58 said:


> Thanks all! Was already looking at MusicBee (thanks Mikelap!) so will play with that one first. Take care - mscott
> 
> PS - Got myself a pair of LCD-3's last week. Effin' amazing with the Conductor!


 
 You wont regret it im shure.You cant go wrong there LCD3 and the Conductor congratulation


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

such a lively amp! Makes my SPL sound like a damp cloth!


----------



## montanari

Updates:
Audeze lcd2.2 
Listening from the conductor is a very explosive sound experience
Built in dac sounds very good and impressive
A bit harsh and metallic
Very detailed
Connecting concero hd as dac to line in 1
The concero has less bass, warmer and maybe a bit more musical and linear
It does everything good but without a lively sound compared to the built in dac
I got even less bass with the two upsampling filter.
I prefer without
Concero hd connected to the Burson in coaxial bridge mode
I got the best of the two gears
Wham factor-without filters- musicality detail 
It worth the money? I don't know..
But now it's difficult to go back selling one
(I was thinking to sell the conductor for just the soloist+conceroHD or sell the concero for just the conductor)
I think to keep both
Addiction


----------



## DarKu

To Burson Conductor Signature mod (Parts Connexion) owners:
 Could you please post an inside picture of your Signature model, do you have some internal pictures of your unit?
 Much appreciated if you could post 1-2 photos!


----------



## citraian

Hmm, DarKu is there something you're not telling us?  Are you considering an upgrade?


----------



## RubyTiger

Signature Burson. Hope you guy's tell me what you think.


----------



## DarKu

Hey RubyTiger,
 Thanks for your photo!
 Indeed looks as good as the stock one, I mean the workmanship is top notch.
  
 @citraian
 Now half of me tells to stay with the stock one as it sounds really good, and other dirtier half of me says: UPGRADE NOW! Wife will not notice anything! DO EEEEET NOW!


----------



## MIKELAP

darku said:


> Hey RubyTiger,
> Thanks for your photo!
> Indeed looks as good as the stock one, I mean the workmanship is top notch.
> 
> ...


----------



## citraian

mikelap said:


>


 
 No man, he has a little baby at home


----------



## MIKELAP

citraian said:


> No man, he has a little baby at home


 
  


citraian said:


> No man, he has a little baby at home


----------



## DarKu

citraian said:


> No man, he has a little baby at home


 

 Yeah, that little fella "sings" to me every day......and night aaaand it doesn't matter if I want that or not


----------



## citraian

darku said:


> Yeah, that little fella "sings" to me every day......and night aaaand it doesn't matter if I want that or not


 
 I know 
 So why the hell are you looking for an upgrade? )
 It's not like you have the time and place to listen to it anyway


----------



## RubyTiger

We all have a good wolf and a bad wolf inside us.
  
 Which ever you feed the most will be the strongest.
  
 The only question is which one is the good wolf?
  
http://www.wolfquest.org/podcasts/WolfQuestSoundtrack.mp3


----------



## MIKELAP

citraian said:


> I know
> So why the hell are you looking for an upgrade? )
> It's not like you have the time and place to listen to it anyway


 
 SANITY !


----------



## Scarfin

Hi all!
  
 I've been thinking about getting the Conductor SL 9018 (I don't need a preamp) and Sennheiser HD800. I've been looking for an ultimate solid-state DAC/AMP that has great synergy with HD800. I'm not interested in tube amps. Vioelectric V200 + V800 is another contender but I like the all-in-one package Conductor offers and it's way cheaper. Also, no need for an interconnect cable and Conductor would match nicely with the looks of HD800 and my MacBook Pro. Contender looks better than most of the AMPs and DACs I've seen so far, actually!
  
 I was almost ready to make an order but then I read this thread. There seems to be some problems with the USB interface of Conductor. I have absolutely no interest to buy Audiobyte Hydra-X which has been mentioned here - Conductor + HD800 costs enough already and it seems insane that a DAC/AMP this expensive has a problem like this.
  
 Is the default USB interface really THAT bad? Could I avoid the problem by hooking my MacBook Pro via optical into the Conductor? Late 2013 MacBook Pros support 192KHz via headphone output.
  
 And just to be sure, is HD800 a good match with SL 9018? It doesn't have to sound as good as it sounds with tube amps but there has to be good synergy. I've read mostly positive feedback about this pair.
  
 Thanks a lot if someone cares to answer!


----------



## montanari

Well i dont know about the sinergy between conductor sl and hd800
But some friends tried to compare soloist to soloist sl and they didn't like the sl version..
I have a conductor and no problem with usb so far
But For sure, unfortunately(for my wallet) with my usb/spdif bridge sound better- I use a concero hd that I had from before as a stand alone dac-
I'm still trying to convince me that the usb of the Burson is great stand alone, but then I connect the converter and I keep it plugged..
Of course you can connect it by mac optical..


----------



## fabio-fi

scarfin said:


> Is the default USB interface really THAT bad? Could I avoid the problem by hooking my MacBook Pro via optical into the Conductor? Late 2013 MacBook Pros support 192KHz via headphone output.
> 
> And just to be sure, is HD800 a good match with SL 9018? It doesn't have to sound as good as it sounds with tube amps but there has to be good synergy. I've read mostly positive feedback about this pair.
> 
> Thanks a lot if someone cares to answer!


 
  
 You can ask Burson to include the newest C-media module and issues are gone. They are related to compatibility (certain software) also the updated module sounds better if that means a lot for you.


----------



## Scarfin

fabio-fi said:


> You can ask Burson to include the newest C-media module and issues are gone. They are related to compatibility (certain software) also the updated module sounds better if that means a lot for you.


 
  
 I would have to buy the Conductor here from Finland where I live - it's over 100 euros cheaper even without taxes. It's really annoying that they don't include the better module by default with the device.


----------



## fabio-fi

scarfin said:


> I would have to buy the Conductor here from Finland where I live - it's over 100 euros cheaper even without taxes. It's really annoying that they don't include the better module by default with the device.


 
  
 Seems like a good price. From what i recall the issues were related with Jplay..i know the other guys here have more experience with the conductor and give you a more detailed answer on that.


----------



## MIKELAP

I did not have any problem with stock Tenor usb in my Conductor using PC and Musicbee but i change to cmedia board which improves sound . Only problem in my case i have Vista and because of that i have to download drivers in compatiblity mode with windows xp for it to work but because of that i am missing the 88 and 176 sample rates . will get windows 7 eventually and that proplem will be solved . I would also ask Burson to install it right away .


----------



## montanari

anyway, the tenor chip give me no problem so far
 it sounds great (until you don't listen a good converter)
 so: just don't listen a good converter and you will listen a very nice system!
 I m more worried about sl instead of regular version, according to my friends impression..
 maybe you could go with a regular soloist (you can find a second hand one for 600$) and choose the dac according to your budget


----------



## germay0653

fabio-fi said:


> Seems like a good price. From what i recall the issues were related with Jplay..i know the other guys here have more experience with the conductor and give you a more detailed answer on that.


 

 Jplay exposed the issue with the Tenor driver software.  The tenor chip itself, hardware, was fine.  Jplay is very low latency (fast) and you'd get BSD's a lot when taxing the Tenor driver software.  The CMedia driver is much more stable!


----------



## citraian

The issues appeared with other software as well. JPlay was not the issue.


----------



## Scarfin

montanari said:


> anyway, the tenor chip give me no problem so far
> it sounds great (until you don't listen a good converter)
> so: just don't listen a good converter and you will listen a very nice system!
> I m more worried about sl instead of regular version, according to my friends impression..
> maybe you could go with a regular soloist (you can find a second hand one for 600$) and choose the dac according to your budget


 
  
 But isn't the Conductor SL series exactly the same as the Conductor but without the pre-amp function?
  
 If Conductor is indeed better, I might as well choose Violectric V200 + V800. The price is almost the same and the synergy is great with HD800. And the V800 doesn't have USB issues (even though it doesn't support 192KHz via USB).
  
 Why does this have to be so damn complicated, lol.


----------



## citraian

No, the Conductor SL has a worse amp (it has the amp section of the Soloist SL, not the one of the Soloist)


----------



## montanari

Well
The conductor sl, and the soloist sl as well, have half of the power, I don't know about the internal component, but so for sure there are not the same of the no/sl version
...
V200+v800 gonna cost like a regular conductor, even more..
I know people with both and they prefer conductor to drive hd800
Moreover they didn't like so much v200/hd800 combo
I had your same doubt to drive my lcd2, but I keep receiving confirmation about the better, very high synergy, conductor/lcd2
I tried hd800 with my ex graham ulde+concero hd (both unit very small, "portable"-easy to carry- and cool) and the owner of the shop smiled happy for the match
I know other people that drive with satisfaction hd800 with a concero hp
I don't think concero hp has enough juice for hd800, but if it's true it's pretty amazing for the easy way of use
I think also that a soloist+dac or conductor make hd800 sing better of hp and v200, but this come only reading review online
So, as usual, try to demo as much as you can
Good luck and enjoy your music


----------



## Scarfin

citraian said:


> No, the Conductor SL has a worse amp (it has the amp section of the Soloist SL, not the one of the Soloist)


 
  
 Wow, I did not know that. And I was _this_ close ordering the SL version. Phew! This changes everything...


----------



## citraian

scarfin said:


> Wow, I did not know that. And I was _this_ close ordering the SL version. Phew! This changes everything...


 
 Yeah, Burson should do a better job in explaining this.


----------



## Scarfin

montanari said:


> Well
> The conductor sl, and the soloist sl as well, have half of the power, I don't know about the internal component, but so for sure there are not the same of the no/sl version
> ...
> V200+v800 gonna cost like a regular conductor, even more..
> ...


 
  
 Thanks man, might as well go for the Conductor then and not use the USB interface until I order the better chip later from Burson. The Conductor is 1,600 euros here in Finland. V800+V200 is ~1,700 euros with a "B-stock" V200 which is probably returned by a customer. A brand new V200 raises the price by 100 euros.
  
 Btw, the Conductor is 80mm tall as well, isn't it? If so, I can fit it nicely into my TV set.


----------



## montanari

Its here in front of me and I'm enjoying it very much
But unfortunately I don't have the yardstick!!
It tall till the side buttons of the iPhone!


----------



## MIKELAP

scarfin said:


> Thanks man, might as well go for the Conductor then and not use the USB interface until I order the better chip later from Burson. The Conductor is 1,600 euros here in Finland. V800+V200 is ~1,700 euros with a "B-stock" V200 which is probably returned by a customer. A brand new V200 raises the price by 100 euros.
> 
> Btw, the Conductor is 80mm tall as well, isn't it? If so, I can fit it nicely into my TV set.


 
 Its 95mm tall  .and about USBinterface i did not have any problems with stock module .i start Conductor first then player on PC . and Conductor has 4 wpc with HD800 i use low gain and attenuator is at 2 o'clock approx. depending so plenty powerful


----------



## montanari

I don't have any problem with stock usb as well
I play from jriver 19
Audeze lcd2.2 , attenuator at 2 o clock too
But high or medium gain here


----------



## germay0653

citraian said:


> The issues appeared with other software as well. JPlay was not the issue.


 

 Fully agree citraian.  I love JPlay!


----------



## mscott58

I have the Conductor and love it. Have the new USB module sitting here on top of my unit as I have not yet taken the time to install it. That should show you that the original Tenor USB module is not bad at all and I have not had any issues with it other than a very occasional dropped signal. I'll see how much the new USB module changes things - I've heard good things about it from my friends here!
  
 Other great thing about the Conductor is its versatility. I started off using it with HD650's, then moved to LCD-X (trial period) and have now settled on LCD-3's. They really work well with all of the headphones, but I love the synergy with the LCD-3's! If you are an HD800 guy I hear they work very well with them as well, and you also then have the flexibility to swap cans in the future. Good luck and have fun! 
  
 PS - I got lucky and was accidentally shipped one of the "demo/show" units, so it has the clear top and the LED lights inside (as you can see in my avatar photo). Really looks cool and helps set a good listening mood at night when all the other lights are off.


----------



## goldendarko

I'd be curious to hear your impressions on the CM module upgrade, I've been thinking about upgrading myself, but I've had no problems with the Tenor module so would only consider upgrading if there is a significant difference.


----------



## formula1

Seems like Conductor > HD800 pairings are getting very popular..i want to, but my wallet says NO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 This is a clear example
 http://bursonaudio.com/burson-conductor-with-sennheiser-hd800-feedback-by-steve-a/


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

mscott58 said:


> I have the Conductor and love it. Have the new USB module sitting here on top of my unit as I have not yet taken the time to install it. That should show you that the original Tenor USB module is not bad at all and I have not had any issues with it other than a very occasional dropped signal. I'll see how much the new USB module changes things - I've heard good things about it from my friends here!
> 
> Other great thing about the Conductor is its versatility. I started off using it with HD650's, then moved to LCD-X (trial period) and have now settled on LCD-3's. They really work well with all of the headphones, but I love the synergy with the LCD-3's! If you are an HD800 guy I hear they work very well with them as well, and you also then have the flexibility to swap cans in the future. Good luck and have fun!
> 
> PS - I got lucky and was accidentally shipped one of the "demo/show" units, so it has the clear top and the LED lights inside (as you can see in my avatar photo). Really looks cool and helps set a good listening mood at night when all the other lights are off.


 
  
 aw man i loved the conductor with my 650s! made my spl amp seem lifeless and totally back row in comparison! 
  
 I tried the 800s with it also and loved them although found them fatiguing after a short time. But what a time!


----------



## Herueyes

Just ordered a Conductor...I like the hot swappable ability concerning the DAC and USB module: Pre-Amp + Dac Out + 4 watts are all Bonuses... Just have to burn her in when she arrives... gonna link my other two Dacs (Teac NP-H750 and Burson DA-160) to the Conductor and start "Conducting" (pun intended) some Tests....Will Compare against my (soon to be retired?) HA-160 as well - Will report back my findings...  (Kirk Out)


----------



## germay0653

herueyes said:


> Just ordered a Conductor...I like the hot swappable ability concerning the DAC and USB module: Pre-Amp + Dac Out + 4 watts are all Bonuses... Just have to burn her in when she arrives... gonna link my other two Dacs (Teac NP-H750 and Burson DA-160) to the Conductor and start "Conducting" (pun intended) some Tests....Will Compare against my (soon to be retired?) HA-160 as well - Will report back my findings...  (Kirk Out)


 

 I wouldn't try swapping the DAC or USB modules while the unit is (hot) on!  Make sure it's off and unplugged before doing so.


----------



## montanari

germay0653 said:


> I wouldn't try swapping the DAC or USB modules while the unit is (hot) on!  Make sure it's off and unplugged before doing so.




Why????
I'm doing it from long time ( swapping between conductor usb, concero hd usb/spdif bridge, concerohd usb dac Burson line in)
Just pushing the front buttons
Never happened anything
It's not written in the manual to switch off every time you connect a new source


----------



## montanari

Ah 
And when I want to listen my active speaker via pre I just unplug the headphone..
As it's written in the manual


----------



## montanari

It's like to advise to switch off the amp every time you want to listen Cdp instead of the turntable
No way!!!
I like headfi but sometimes I read some comments
Puzzled..


----------



## citraian

I think you two are talking about different things. germay0653 is most probably talking about the physical usb modules inside the Conductor


----------



## montanari

He answered to a guy that want to swap the sources..
But maybe I misunderstand ..


----------



## citraian

I guess he will clarify soon


----------



## germay0653

citraian said:


> I think you two are talking about different things. germay0653 is most probably talking about the physical usb modules inside the Conductor


 

 Correct,  I didn't see anything about hot swapping between a separate USB to S/PDIF converter and the Conductors internal USB module.  The statement had context related to DAC and USB.  My misunderstanding. The Conductor has two board options each for USB (Tenor and CMedia) and DAC (Sabre and Burr-Brown) and that's what I thought you were referring to HOT swapping.


----------



## Herueyes

LOL!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Sorry for the confusion..... I see we have a lost in translation problem here "Houston"... Let me diffuse this situation by clarifying what I meant when I said "I like the hot swappable ability..." I meant "hot" as in let's say...
  
  
 That Schiit is "hot"! 
  
  
  
 In other words Take the word hot and replace it with "dope".... Nah mean!!!
  
  
 On the other side of the coin - "Hot swappable" is indeed a method of swapping components while said device is "on"  i.e. "hot" with current running through it - for instance my hp blackbird 002 has hot swappable drives....
  
 I hope this clears things up and "No" don't pm me with requests for "dope"....


----------



## Herueyes

I hope this clears things up for you - We are talking about this feature
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_wntx0UYXY
  
 and you are talking about pushing the input selection button (methinks) on the front of the Burson Conductor like I do on the front of my Burson DA-160....
  
 Sorry about the confusion.....


----------



## germay0653

No worries!  I know I've been the BUTT of a few jokes in my time and have had people ask me "are you high?"  Context, context, context.


----------



## RubyTiger

To all of you purchasing new conductor's congrat's.
  
 I'm old school and the quality of the amp alone would have cost over $1500 a couple of decades ago.
 Back then I paid a $1000+ just for a decent pre-amp.
 We hunted the really good cd players because the expense of a Transport and Dac was prohibitive. Nada.
 Then add a pair of really good interconnects...... You get the idea.
  
 The Burson Conductor is quite the value.
  
 Of course if you were willing to add another $1000 and get the Part's Connexion Signature Mod.,,
 You would have something that holds it's own against much more expensive systems. (My opinon is $5000 or more).
 Of course Canada may be half a world away for some. It's a half a continent for me. But....
  
 Please forgive me, sometimes I do sound egotistical when I talk about the Signature Burson. But,
 it's my passion and my zeal overflow's at times until .... thing's get kinda messy.'
  
 I have been wanting to give an update though. In case anyone might would like to consider the
 mod and it's results.
  
  
                                                         
  
  
  
 ~~The Signature Burson is more than just a beefed up power supply. The 48 step Khzomo attenuator is a big step up from the stock one. In 15 month's of daily use it has performed flawlessly, with no maintenance and no popping as being reported here with the stock one.
    The RCA Jack's are upgraded to the Vampire "Direct Gold over copper". (Stock ones are Nickel over brass.). The 4 "most important" signal path resistor's are upgraded as are other critical resistors. Of course the power supply is a big part of the mod.
     It goes from 4700uf to 10,000uf and the quality of the caps are upgraded. You may wish to see a complete list of the mod's so just pm me or let me know in the thread. The upgraded components don't read like just a bunch of higher cost parts, but instead must be chosen to compliment one another. You would have to talk to Chris at Part's Connexion about it as this is his baby and beyond my limited scope.
  
 I attempted to write a bit about the sound previously but ran into a few problems. I know now that for one, I had the wrong driver installed, 32 bit instead of 64. My cables had not yet broken in. And even the Burson Conductor took much longer than I knew.
  
 Now, I whole heartedly recommend the Signature mod.
  
 You should be aware though that to get the best out of it your going to want the best cables and interface you can buy.
 Something like the Hydra X, or Audiophilleo w/pure power.
 Not that it doesn't sound great like it is. No, it's because you really need to hear what it's capable of.
  
 It come's with the ESS Sabre 32 9018. No need for the SL 1793.
  
 It has the ESS 9018's dynamic and detail but also the SL 1793's smoother
 sound. The lack of grain means the music has a new level of purity. Something
 that you can build on with cables and interfaces like the Audiophilleo, or Hydra X.
 The mid's are warmer and the high's less aggressive, and easier on the ears.
 It's more musical and a weightier more natural tone. I can not recommend it
 enough if you want to take your Conductor to a whole new level.
  
 With the Lcd's it's a dark burgundy bottle of Merlot; ultimately satisfying. The Sennheiser Hd 650's a bottle
 of lively Champaigne; a frolic, but with either the liquid is a lovely opaque revealing what's on
 the other side.
  
 Whether it's the detail and intimacy of a silver/copper cable or the more round and robust
 of copper. A word of warning though. Pure Silver made my ear's hurt for a month.
 Platinum hurt's also. Presently I'm still looking for my Holy Grail headphone cable. I know the one I'm using
 is close but the pursuit of audio perfection go's on. But, it's really cool to know I'm 99%.
  
 Adding the Audiophilleo made an incredible difference in the amount detail from the Sabre 32. My jaw literally hit
 the floor. Now, this is the real high end sound we're all looking for!
  
 Best Wishes,
  
                                                         
  
  
 "But it's expensive Ruby" "Yes, It is."  So is selling your used Burson for a loss. To move up you will be looking at purchasing
 a dac, possibly a preamp. And a better amp alone will probably cost what you paid for the Burson to begin with.


----------



## Herueyes

Rats!!!!! Triple Rats!!!!!!! and Madness!!!!!! I just ordered my Conductor from Chris!!!! He didn't mention a word about some Signature Conductor!!!!! Mine is supposed to get to me Wednesday or Thursday... It just left the shop today!!!!! Schiit Schiit Schiit!!!!!! - I guess I'll have to live with the regular Conductor for now and if one day I feel the need for an upgrade then I'll know exactly what to do.... Please send me the upgrade specs and parts list so I can let Chris know exactly how he should right this most egregious boondoggle... I thank you for your candor and willingness to share. However, as you *egotistically *sip your wine with your LCD's on while listening to your Signature Conductor *know what you have done to disturb our listening experience has not gone unnoticed....LOL!!!!!!*
  
*Peace....*


----------



## vegan

Thanks for your great little write up and picture of the Signature, Ruby 
I'd be very curious to hear it. Being in Australia with very limited means, I won't be sending it to Canada.

What mods have brought the best bang for your buck on the Conductor?
Has anyone installed different caps? Any others to recommend?
Would changing a few resistors make a real difference? 

So far, I've popped in the CM Media board, a Synergy Hifi fuse and Eichmann gold over copper RCAs sockets. The better USB board sounded better than my friend's original Audiophilleo (the only comparison besides the Tenor). Fuse rolling is highly recommended. The benefits of changing the RCAs was not nearly as obvious, but thought it worthwhile too. 

I've been pretty darn happy with the sound I'm getting with Audirvana... but always wonder if there is more delicacy and texture to be had. The 1793 might be fun to try, but not sure if I'd be losing so much of what I love about the Conductor. I'm not looking for anything smoother, per se. Although, it's hard to know until you hear it, isn't it?


----------



## goldendarko

Is the CM Media board that much of a difference? or is it just more stable?


----------



## vegan

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR] most here suggest there are many better options out there. 
I should clarify that I've not compared the CM Media board directly with anything else. I had my friend's original Audiophilleo in my system a couple weeks before installing the CM Media board. As they say, aural memory is notoriously poor. So I'd put more stock in opinions based on direct comparisons. 

But from my dodgy aural memory, the improvement from the Tenor was subtle, but profound. The sound seemed to be smoother with more resolution. The $70 feels like a total bargain given the increase in my enjoyment of the music. 

Does anyone know if the CM Media board outputs to I2S or SPDIF?

I'd assume it's the former, but haven't had that confirmed.


----------



## RubyTiger

herueyes said:


> Rats!!!!! Triple Rats!!!!!!! and Madness!!!!!! I just ordered my Conductor from Chris!!!! He didn't mention a word about some Signature Conductor!!!!! Mine is supposed to get to me Wednesday or Thursday... It just left the shop today!!!!! Schiit Schiit Schiit!!!!!! - I guess I'll have to live with the regular Conductor for now and if one day I feel the need for an upgrade then I'll know exactly what to do.... Please send me the upgrade specs and parts list so I can let Chris know exactly how he should right this most egregious boondoggle... I thank you for your candor and willingness to share. However, as you *egotistically *sip your wine with your LCD's on while listening to your Signature Conductor *know what you have done to disturb our listening experience has not gone unnoticed....LOL!!!!!!*
> 
> *Peace....*


 
  
 If you were to decide on getting the mod now; I'm sure Chris would swap out with you. Alas, it's an extra $1000.00.
 Congratulation's on you purchase though. I think you will find the 'as is' Conductor's performance extraordinary.
 We all know it out performs' anything in it's price range. It's for this reason the Signature mod is so effective.
  
 The Signature mod takes away all the edginess and grain. As an audiophile my mind will pick out every weakness
 where ever it may be and I can't enjoy the music. It's like a horse that has a burr under the saddle. A bee flying around
 in the room. A fly that keeps landing on my nose. An itch I can't scratch.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 No, the Burson Conductor is not that bad. Not at all. Still, with the Signature mod the music is more translucent,
 more transparent. So very smooth. I can let my mind drift deep into the soundstage. Pick something out; focus on it
 and everything else just fall's in place. I'm transported into the music. Nirvana ... (I've fallen asleep with headphones on a few
 times.)
  
 In regards to the above the difference is not subtle. You can hear the difference immediately.
  
 Many of the more expensive solid state amp's operate
 in class A for the first few watts and then A/B for the rest (or at least they used too).
  
 That Class A sound is very addictive. Once you've heard it nothing less will do. And the Signature Burson has it in spades.
 Can a resistor have a sound signature? Best to ask other's but I think so. I built a passive preamp once with only a resistor
 and it was ..colorful.
  
 It's very responsive to cable changes. But, the biggest bang for my
 buck was the Audiophilleo 2 w/pure power. If your not using the rca inputs then you could try shorting plugs
 for a very cheap and slight increase in image density.
  
 Peace and Love, Ruby.


----------



## vegan

Thanks ruby 
I may have to pop the hood and crank up the soldering iron.. and I hope it doesn't go all pear-shaped...


----------



## RubyTiger

vegan said:


> Thanks ruby
> I may have to pop the hood and crank up the soldering iron.. and I hope it doesn't go all pear-shaped...


 
  
 I have great peace of mind in knowing Part's Connexion warrant's their work.
 But if you are confident in your tech abilities and don't mind voiding your (I know you have already thought about this.)
 warranty then.........
  
 I have a question. Has anyone here tried different supports under the Burson Conductor with good results?
  
 I used to cut racket balls in half and spray paint them. It worked very good.
  
 I'm thinking of trying a slab of granite with three pointed cones underneath. On top small zip lock bag's of sand within a
 wooden frame and  the Conductor resting upon them.
  
 Then try adding small pieces of metal (added weight) on top a little at a time. Or I could save up for this...
  
http://www.brightstaraudio.com/Store.html
  
 Any thought's? I'm very near completion of my system and as far as my 'holy grail' cable it's being custom built.
  
 Ruby.


----------



## Herueyes

Sorry had to get a new modem from Time Warner......The old one is on the Fritz.... Looking at getting the ifi _iUSBPower_ and that's about it (maybe the shorting plugs as well). As luck would have it Today of all days - My office Mom ask me to help her carry some packages home from work and I say "Yes" of course and I know I know where is all this leading and what in the world does this have to do with Head-fi...  Read On..... NeWayz I get this - "What Can Brown do for You?" vibe and lo and behold the dude from the mailroom shows up with a box and asking for my signature!!! _*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! This can't be happening not Today!!!!!!*_
  
  

  
  
  
 Schiit  Schiit Schiit!!!!!!!! I can't take her(The Burson) home 'cause I have to take her (my office Mom) home!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  

  
  
 I just can't let her sit in the box so I crack her open...
  
  
  

  
  
 Set her up loading the drivers and starting foobar instead of eating lunch... Food???...Sustenance???? Who needs that!!!!
 I only have my Beats Pros and my AKG K555's at work no Audeze and no HD 650's - I must say not a bad first impression.... I was hearing things on some tracks that I never heard before and can't wait to bring her home.... Which leads me to the hardest decision I've had to make in my short but illustrious career - I actually let my co-worker take the Burson Home and give her a twirl... I couldn't just leave her at work like that.. With my luck the building would have burned down overnight.... I'll get her back after the Head-fi Meet in Babylon, NY this weekend and report on my findings: Hopefully he will too...
  
  

  
 Peace....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 P.S. Thanks again Ruby for the spec sheet and additional tips...


----------



## goldendarko

Nice pictures, sucks you had to pass it on today, but I'm sure it will bring you plenty of listening pleasure in the future


----------



## ascNYC

My new Conductor arrived yesterday from Parts Connexion.  Came with the CM6631 USB board installed.  Also ordered a Hi-Fi Supreme fuse and upgraded power cord.  Paired up with my LCD-Xs and iMac running Audirvana+ and hi-rez music.  Obviously has some break-in time ahead however already loving the sound this combo produces.  No drivers necessary for Mac OS and volume and track changes are smooth and silent.
  
Also evaluated the Benchmark DAC2 HGC which was super in its own right but I felt that the Burson edged it out from a sound and build quality perspective.  Looking forward to sound improvement as things settle in over the next few weeks.
  
Now contemplating upgraded headphone cables.  Anyone have opinions on brand, copper-vs-silver, etc.?
  
-a


----------



## montanari

my future combo
 why did it come with the new usb board?
 i bought mine one month ago and was with the tenor
 i ll will ask to my dealer


----------



## ascNYC

montanari said:


> my future combo
> why did it come with the new usb board?
> i bought mine one month ago and was with the tenor
> i ll will ask to my dealer


 
 Knowing I wanted the upgraded USB module I first contacted Burson directly to ask them if the latest iteration came with the Tenor or the newer module.  They quickly got back to me and said that the Tenor was the default configuration.  I then reached out to Chris at Parts Connexion and inquired about the upgrade prior to ordering and he assured me that the unit he shipped me had the CM6631 module already installed.  This was confirmed when I hooked it up and it worked flawlessly without any drivers on my iMac.  This may be something that PC does independently of Burson but it's certainly a whole lot easier than ordering and installing yourself if you're buying new.  
  
PS: I highly recommend Parts Connection as they really know their stuff, have excellent service and are competitive.
  
-a


----------



## pancakesize

Anyone know if the conductor pairs well with HE-500? Or would the mjolnir be a better choice?

Cheers.


----------



## Gvnlr

pancakesize said:


> Anyone know if the conductor pairs well with HE-500? Or would the mjolnir be a better choice?
> 
> Cheers.


 
 It's a wonderful pair with HE-500 imo. It can drive HE-500 with no problem


----------



## montanari

So its seems the conductor pair well with most of the top cans
With audeze for sure. I'm a lucky owner
Maybe next week I'll bring to my dealer to have a demo to hd800


----------



## Tony1110

gvnlr said:


> It's a wonderful pair with HE-500 imo. It can drive HE-500 with no problem




+1... although I'm not sure that the HE-500 need something of Conductor's calibre to sound great. I've heard many HE-500 users say that they sound excellent out of much cheaper equipment.


----------



## citraian

I really think Conductor is one of the gears that pairs well with most headphones out there. This is one of its strong points.


----------



## montanari

True!
If at the beginning was a bit bright, quite harsh, now it's very neutral 
Perfect match with audeze
how I heard but from other amp, hd800 should sound good as well


----------



## pancakesize

Thanks!


----------



## RubyTiger

I just sprang the $14.99 for a set of the IsoNode feet for my Conductor.
  
 Of course they recommended all of their product's but suggested the Little Rock 6.1s on top of the Conductor as the next best
 option. I wonder why a bag of sand would not work just as well but......
  
                   http://www.brightstaraudio.com.
  
 I don't think I've ever seen so many positive review's before.


----------



## montanari

http://youtu.be/8X_2oYNYz0A

I don't believe in isonode!


----------



## RubyTiger

montanari said:


> http://youtu.be/8X_2oYNYz0A
> 
> I don't believe in isonode!


 

 I believe I feel ill after listening to that song.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I guess maybe I buy into what reviewer's say too much. I'll find out.


----------



## pinoyfever

> Now contemplating upgraded headphone cables.  Anyone have opinions on brand, copper-vs-silver, etc.?


 
 Copper should provide more bass slam and tames the sparkly treble and silver should provide more detail and air and tightens up the bass as far as I've heard. I see that a lot of people use silver cables with the Audeze LCD-X and they seem to like it a lot even though the LCD-X are considered a little bright.
  
Some popular cable brands are Moon-Audio, Toxic Cables, Norne Audio, & Double Helix Cables
  
 Congrats on your new Burson Conductor! I too have the same setup and it's about a week old now!
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## ascNYC

Thank you very much for the reply. Your comments were consistent with what I've read from others. I tend to favor air and detail over richness and body but I know that Drew at Moon Audio recommended their Black a Dragon cables which are copper. 

Looking for some pre-owned cables to start to get my feet wet before jumping in and buying something more serious. 

Thank you again. 

-a


----------



## montanari

a friend bought a cable from ForzaAudio for his lcdX
 and he s very happy..now we don  know if is only copper or hybrid!
 anyway the soundstage has been become bigger and the the detail is increased with a slight faster bass rensponse
 (sorry for the English!)
 I got a pure solid copper proaudio cable (Van Damme starquad I guess) pretty cheap, but a step above the stock one
 I will receive a silver widow next week, and if you can wait I will write here the differences, if there are somes..
 jriver19+conceroHD usb/spdif+conductor+Audeze lcd2.2
 ciao
 Daniele


----------



## ascNYC

Thanks for the cord information.  Lot's of good choices and suggestions, just wish I could test them out ahead of time prior to purchasing.  I suppose that's the fun of Head-fi, if you reached the end-game day one what would you have to look forward to and where would I toil away countless hours perusing all of the posts here.
  
 -a


----------



## pancakesize

Hey guys, anyone ever compared the Conductor to a balanced amp like say Schiit Mjolnir? Is there any real difference between the SE that the Conductor has and possibly going balanced?


----------



## RubyTiger

Montanari was correct. The IsoNodes did not work out. The Conductor has solid knobs underneath from which protrude black cone's that look almost exactly like the IsoNodes.
  
 Removing one of the knobs revealed only a small screw was holding it on. I made a slight attempt at prying out the black cone but figured it was not worth the trouble. It was only luck that I got the knob screwed back on without the screw falling inside. 
  
 I will keep the IsoNodes and try them on something else but I don't recommend them for the Conductor.
  
 Peace.
  
  
 Edit:  After trying them under a cd player I am convinced they do work. I would not remove the knobs underneath the Burson but...
  
 It might be worth a try to stick the flat side to a quarter (or stack) and position them underneath the Burson.
  
 I will post my future findings for the Burson - (IsoRock 6.1S) - later in this same thread.


----------



## ag8908

Do you guys leave your Conductors on 24 hours a day? The manual says you need to let it warm up for a while for it to sound good, so it seems like you should never turn it off.


----------



## MIKELAP

ag8908 said:


> Do you guys leave your Conductors on 24 hours a day? The manual says you need to let it warm up for a while for it to sound good, so it seems like you should never turn it off.


 
 Some do, i dont  just listen to the music and enjoy your amp because thats what its all about the music imo.


----------



## ag8908

mikelap said:


> Some do, i dont  just listen to the music and enjoy your amp because thats what its all about the music imo.


 

 I just wanted to make sure no damage would occur. It's getting kind of hot but it has plenty of ventilation around it.
  
 On that topic -- I keep the volume meter at 75%/100% (17 or 18 clicks of the knob) and gain at the highest level, and I regulate the volume from my computer. Could this be what's causing it to be hot?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## ag8908

The bass/warmth improved noticeably after leaving it on for five hours or so. It was annoyingly lacking in warmth at first on the HD800.
  
 But that seems really odd and I'm wondering if it's my imagination, but then again the manual said it needs to heat up to sound good.
  
 Very odd. Not sure I understand the physics of that.


----------



## MIKELAP

ag8908 said:


> I just wanted to make sure no damage would occur. It's getting kind of hot but it has plenty of ventilation around it.
> 
> On that topic -- I keep the volume meter at 75%/100% (17 or 18 clicks of the knob) and gain at the highest level, and I regulate the volume from my computer. Could this be what's causing it to be hot?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
 When mine is on for a few hours its gets warm to the touch but hot no . With my player on my computer i always leave it at maximum and use the Conductor's attenuator to control volume i guess if it on for long periods it gets hotter if it sounds good thats all that matters i would think .


----------



## ag8908

Yes maybe warm is a better word. I can touch it without any worry of burning myself.

 I listen from 10 feet away and so need to control the volume from a distance..


----------



## citraian

ag8908 said:


> The bass/warmth improved noticeably after leaving it on for five hours or so. It was annoyingly lacking in warmth at first on the HD800.
> 
> But that seems really odd and I'm wondering if it's my imagination, but then again the manual said it needs to heat up to sound good.
> 
> Very odd. Not sure I understand the physics of that.



Let it on for three days and then check it with the HD 800. Much better 
I leave it on pretty much all the time. Burson support confirmed that it's ok to leave it on.
Oh, and it's normal for it to get a little bit warm. That's Class A design behavior


----------



## AladdinSane

I leave my Soloist on pretty much 24/7. The worst I heard it sound was about a half hour off the truck. Very wonky until warm.


----------



## ag8908

Yeah I'm just leaving it on. I dont' want to hear that tinny/trebly (exaggeration but you know what I mean) sound I heard when I plugged the HD800 right into it without waiting.
  
 One other weird thing I just noticed was that it sounded noticeably different, more bass and warmer, almost too much of each, when I used a cheap SPDIF convertor to convert my computer's USB output into an SPDIF out, and used the Conductor's SPDIF in. With this method it truly sounded like a 4W power amp. I'm not sure why using SPDIF would make that much of a difference (relative to just plugging it into my computer's USB port directly). Might have possibly been my imagination but I doubt it.


----------



## ag8908

Last question, have any HD800 users figured out the optimal gain level? I'm currently experimenting but as I understand you only get the full 4W at the highest setting, so that seems like the one to go with?


----------



## montanari

yep!
 i hope nothing wrong with this
  
 sometimes i switched off, and the first hour sounds very bad
 so i keep it on
 even now


----------



## raab

Has anyone installed the latest Burson Audio USB DAC Software Package V1.1.30.1a

 Prior to installing this my conductor would click when changing bit rate, which is normal, but its not doing this anymore - anyone else seen this? I'm sure that launching foobar2k and playing a flac the Conductor would click then play the music, when I quit foobar and used something like Spotify it would click again indicating that bitrates were changing etc. I can't recall but I'm sure that using foobar2k + asio would create an exclusive lock but this is no longer the case either? Can someone confirm is ASIO creates an exclusive lock on the audio device, so attempting to use say spotify whilst using foobar2k + asio will result in Spotify being unable to play.
  
 I tried downgrading to the previous software package v1.002.01 but there is no clicking with bit rate changes, tried a different laptop which has never had the Conductor attached and used the 1.002.01 package and it behaves the same as above with no clicking.
  
 Now I feel like I'm going slightly crazy but I feel like something has changed


----------



## citraian

ag8908 said:


> Yeah I'm just leaving it on. I dont' want to hear that tinny/trebly (exaggeration but you know what I mean) sound I heard when I plugged the HD800 right into it without waiting.
> 
> One other weird thing I just noticed was that it sounded noticeably different, more bass and warmer, almost too much of each, when I used a cheap SPDIF convertor to convert my computer's USB output into an SPDIF out, and used the Conductor's SPDIF in. With this method it truly sounded like a 4W power amp. I'm not sure why using SPDIF would make that much of a difference (relative to just plugging it into my computer's USB port directly). Might have possibly been my imagination but I doubt it.


 
  
 You're not imagining things. SPDIF convertors make a big difference. A high quality SPDIF convertor will improve Conductor's sound a lot.
  


ag8908 said:


> Last question, have any HD800 users figured out the optimal gain level? I'm currently experimenting but as I understand you only get the full 4W at the highest setting, so that seems like the one to go with?


 
 I'm using High gain but that's because I read the 4W part in the manual not because I tried Medium gain and it sounded worse


----------



## ag8908

I switched to low gain on the HD800 and it might have less distortion. Not sure though it could be my imagination. If anyone knows the correct technical setting for an HD800 headphone please let us know.


----------



## ag8908

raab said:


> Has anyone installed the latest Burson Audio USB DAC Software Package V1.1.30.1a
> 
> Prior to installing this my conductor would click when changing bit rate, which is normal, but its not doing this anymore - anyone else seen this? I'm sure that launching foobar2k and playing a flac the Conductor would click then play the music, when I quit foobar and used something like Spotify it would click again indicating that bitrates were changing etc. I can't recall but I'm sure that using foobar2k + asio would create an exclusive lock but this is no longer the case either? Can someone confirm is ASIO creates an exclusive lock on the audio device, so attempting to use say spotify whilst using foobar2k + asio will result in Spotify being unable to play.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I installed the v.1.30.1a on a windows 8 machine and it clicks. I don't mind that click though makes it seem like something is happening.


----------



## RubyTiger

IsoNodes Revisited. Isonodes are black cones made of polymer. Being sticky on top you can place them pretty much anywhere within reason. What makes them unique is they have a built in pocket of air. It makes one think, "Why didn't I invent this?" No matter, at $14.95 a set I can just live with it. Barry ship's them via mail and mine arrived a few days later.
 After a very poor attempt at getting them underneath the Burson Conductor.....
 I chose to try the IsoNodes under my mid 80's Sony Cd player (has a dedicated headphone input). After a couple day's of listening I believe I'm hearing new details. There's better image density and color. The high's sound more extended and the bass fuller and more extended as well. I can not say for sure but I believe the midrange has moved forward a bit There just seems' to be more of everything. BUT, these differences do not make a $600.00 player sound quite like a $1000.00 player. The changes are subtle but they are there. If your already familiar with suspension devices and their benefits then you most probably have heard the kind of changes I'm speaking off. Sort of a cherry on top of the cakes' icing. I also know two day's are not adequate but even so, I think it would be ok to say go for it. Your not likely to get more performance for $14.95.
  
 So, what about the Conductor? I could pull the IsoNodes from underneath the Sony. Rig up something (like sticking them to a quarter) but I would like to keep the Conductors look like it is. Instead, I have ordered the IsoRock 6.1s for a stable platform to set the Conductor upon. Ruby, your chasing rainbows again.  Best remember that old law of diminishing returns for your money. True, but that's what's great about the Conductor; it's a three in one deal. Instead of three of everything I only have to buy one. Now that's a great deal.
  
 Ruby


----------



## HPiper

I was just looking around the other day and saw a new (to me) version of the Conductor. It was cheaper than the regular Conductor and they called it a "Conductor Streamline" ? I don't even see this on Burson's website. Anybody know what this is? Judging by the specs I'd guess it is basically a Burson SL amp with the regular Conductor dac but you can get it with either the original dac chip or the Sabre chip.


----------



## montanari

do you mean this?
 http://bursonaudio.com/creations/conductor-sl/


----------



## pinoyfever

ag8908 said:


> The bass/warmth improved noticeably after leaving it on for five hours or so. It was annoyingly lacking in warmth at first on the HD800.
> 
> But that seems really odd and I'm wondering if it's my imagination, but then again the manual said it needs to heat up to sound good.
> 
> Very odd. Not sure I understand the physics of that.


 
 I still find the HD800 very bright no matter how long the Conductor stays on. =/


----------



## negura

pinoyfever said:


> I still find the HD800 very bright no matter how long the Conductor stays on. =/


 
  
 That's because they are bright.  What can help is change to copper headphone cables and apply one of the Anax mods. That's unless you want to change your gear to specifically match the HD800s which in case you have other (less bright sounding) headphones will be bad luck for the others.


----------



## pinoyfever

negura said:


> That's because they are bright.  What can help is change to copper headphone cables and apply one of the Anax mods. That's unless you want to change your gear to specifically match the HD800s which in case you have other (less bright sounding) headphones will be bad luck for the others.


 
 Thanks! That's why I got an Audeze headphone. Much better synergy with the Conductor! My HD800 is still collecting dust until I can get a good tube amp for it.


----------



## citraian

pinoyfever said:


> Thanks! That's why I got an Audeze headphone. Much better synergy with the Conductor! My HD800 is still collecting dust until I can get a good tube amp for it.



If you use the Audezes for an extended period time and then go to the HD 800s they will seem bright no matter what you do. You need to let your ears (and brain) adjust. 

I dont find them bright at all right now. Just a bit sibilant. Now I find the Audezes too dark. It's just a matter of getting used to the sound.


----------



## negura

citraian said:


> I dont find them bright at all right now. Just a bit sibilant. Now I find the Audezes too dark. It's just a matter of getting used to the sound.


 
  
 That's because you are going deaf from how loud you're running your dual Plasma setup.


----------



## citraian

negura said:


> That's because you are going deaf from how loud you're running your dual Plasma setup.



Ain't running them yet but soon 
Can't believe Dan told you


----------



## ag8908

pinoyfever said:


> I still find the HD800 very bright no matter how long the Conductor stays on. =/


 
  
 I've learned to appreciate the technical, precise and intellectual version of music created by the Conductor + HD800. Might not sound as fun but it has its own unique and interesting character.


----------



## goldendarko

ag8908 said:


> I've learned to appreciate the technical, precise and intellectual version of music created by the Conductor + HD800. Might not sound as fun but it has its own unique and interesting character.



 


+1, I thoroughly enjoyed the combination of the HD800 and the Conductor in the time I had them before they were stolen from me.

They were definately my go-to pair for analytical listening, though I much preferred the LCD-2's for pure musical enjoyment.


----------



## pinoyfever

ag8908 said:


> I've learned to appreciate the technical, precise and intellectual version of music created by the Conductor + HD800. Might not sound as fun but it has its own unique and interesting character.


 
 The HD800 sounds fun to me especially with the Conductor because the Conductor presents the music in front of your face and brings out a lot of energy. It's just the sibilance ruins the fun sometimes and I have to turn the volume down a little.


----------



## ag8908

goldendarko said:


> ag8908 said:
> 
> 
> > I've learned to appreciate the technical, precise and intellectual version of music created by the Conductor + HD800. Might not sound as fun but it has its own unique and interesting character.
> ...


 
  
 Someone broke into your place and stole your HD800 and conductor? wow.


----------



## goldendarko

ag8908 said:


> Someone broke into your place and stole your HD800 and conductor? wow.



 


No, nothing like that, I just made a trade with a scammer on head fi (my HD-800's and $450 of my money for his LCD-X's) and he got my money and HD-800's and vanished into the night, never to be heard from again.


----------



## ag8908

goldendarko said:


> No, nothing like that, I just made a trade with a scammer on head fi (my HD-800's and $450 of my money for his LCD-X's) and he got my money and HD-800's and vanished into the night, never to be heard from again.


 
  
 Sorry to hear. Lots of scumbags on the internet. Even on Ebay, if you sell stuff, they can technically lie and claim you sent them an empty box or something. But at least ebay has feedback.


----------



## montanari

can you please write the name of this headfier?


----------



## ag8908

Does anyone here understand the physics/electrics of the Conductor?
  
 My ears seem to tell me that, although the following two configurations have the same volume, the latter is warmer/bassier.
  
 #1 -- Gain set at highest (level three), volume on Conductor at 50%, volume on computer set at 38/100.
  
 #2 -- Gain set at middle level (level 2), volume on Conductor at 100%, volume on computer set at 16/100.
  
 It might be my imagination, but I think #2 is noticeably warmer/bassier, but I have no idea why that would be so.
  
 I wish I could understand the electrics of all this to confirm if it's something real or my imagination.


----------



## roskodan

yes, it's typical
  
 on the violectric too
  
 it's just how the headphone behave
  
 probably because the higher gain gives more headroom
  
 i sometimes set the conductor to low gain, 100% volume, and than regulate the volume from foobar2000 digitally
  
 sounds warmer, bolder, a little less expansive soundstage but more focused in the middle


----------



## ag8908

Interesting thanks


----------



## Tony1110

negura said:


> That's because you are going deaf from how loud you're running your dual Plasma setup.




Going deaf from listening to rubbish like Diana Krall


----------



## citraian

tony1110 said:


> Going deaf from listening to rubbish like Diana Krall


 
 Don't know why but I was sure this post was coming at some point )


----------



## ag8908

If possible, is anyone willing to share how they set these four items when listening to music on their computer:
  
 (a) gain on the Burson Conductor (low, medium, high)
  
 (b) the Conductor's volume knob setting
  
 (c) their computer's volume setting?
  
 (d) the sampling rate you use in windows (e.g. 32 bit 192 kHz) when playing streaming music or music from CDs
  
 Thanks very much. Please let me know if someone already did this survey.
  
 I'm trying to figure out how all these different ways of putting out an otherwise identical volume level affect the character of the sound.


----------



## roskodan

i had that phase too, OCD i know you well, most do not have golden ears like we do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (a) lower gain gives you a more lose, mellow sound VS punch and control with a higher gain (this is because different cans have different power requirements and not because the amp may have a different "sound", at least in most cases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so on an amp the lcd3, hd800 will need high gain to sound tight while the lcd-x and th-900 will do well on low gain too
  
 (b) the more it's open the higher the dynamic range should be, but since it's analog, there is the same infinite dynamic range from 0 to 1 as from 0 to 10, but it could introduce some noise and therefore lower SNR thus lowering the DR, it's complicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (c) on the other hand this one is simple, the lower the volume the lower the DR, but again it's complicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cos dacs are optimized to reach best performance, linearity, distortion and SNR, at certain output levels, bit depth and sampling
  
 the differences in sound we experience are most probably exclusively related to the difference in gain levels between settings and in the power demand of the headphone, since lowering the volume in the dac/pc digitally equals to lowering the overall gain
  
 from my experience the most consistent results are achieved by matching the amp's gain setting to the hp used, and to use the amp's attenuator for volume adjusting, leaving the digital volume at 100%


----------



## ag8908

roskodan said:


> i had that phase too, OCD i know you well, most do not have golden ears like we do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So basically you set the computer's volume to maximum, use the highest gain for your LCD3 and HD800, and the lowest gain for your TH900 and LCDX. If anyone else has an answer that would be great. Everyone has to set these items to something and I'm just seeing what everyone else is doing. Don't worry you won't catch Roskodan's OCD if you respond to the survey.


----------



## nemomec

I was buying a used Burson Conductor but with huge problems with the DAC section. Only the optical input has the full function, the coax input make some clicking noise and the usb input has distortion, the analog inputs works. I connect the burson on a mac mini MacOS 10.9 with a short nuforce usb cable and installed the driver from the burson page sometimes it works, sometimes it works with distortion, sometimes the burson is not visible on the mac!?
 
Has this issues any other here and is there a solution? The device is out of warranty and burson tells me that i need to buy a new dac board for 330,- € + custom fees. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I take a picture of my device, only one led is on the dac board on, the other is every time off but it works after test?
 
I made some meassurements, the voltage on the two 12V pins of the board is a little bit more than 15V, on the 5V pin is it ok.
 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## roskodan

i've been trying to reach burson at info@bursonaudio.com
  
 but emails keep coming back and schiit
  
 does anyone have a phone number or alternate email contact?
  


mikelap said:


>


 

 what knob do you use with the khozmo attenuator?
  
 are there alternative knobs i can order and use with the khozmo, where?
  
 i see yours have a red case, is that an upgrade option?


----------



## MIKELAP

roskodan said:


> i've been trying to reach burson at info@bursonaudio.com
> 
> but emails keep coming back and schiit
> 
> ...


 
 i use the stock knob ,when i had it installed guy told me he  couldnt use the stock knob because hole was to small he didnt try to hard to be honest.so he put a smaller one it was ugly as hell so i looked at the stock knob it has a plastic bushing the fix was as easy and sanding the interiour by hand with a rolled up piece of sandpaper until it fits on the attenuator shaft ,be careful you want it to be tight on shaft you know theres no screw on the knob  the Khozmo 50k attenuator is the latest model that why its different . I had the job done at Parts Connexion  they sell knobs there but like i said the one they had put on had a screw but was smaller and i didnt like it .


----------



## roskodan

thx for the info, "mr. burson" must be very busy, looks like i'll get a 3rd party attenuator as well, there are a lot of knobs on ebay too
  
 does the khozmo turn any smoother than the conductor's stock attenuator? i really hope so


----------



## MIKELAP

roskodan said:


> thx for the info, "mr. burson" must be very busy, looks like i'll get a 3rd party attenuator as well, there are a lot of knobs on ebay too
> 
> does the khozmo turn any smoother than the conductor's stock attenuator? i really hope so


 
 Its smooth compared to stock  i had a rubber band on the knob with stock attenuator , with no knurling fingers slipped  on the smooth surface but no need for that anymore.


----------



## Herueyes

goldendarko said:


> ag8908 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone broke into your place and stole your HD800 and conductor? wow.
> ...


 
  
  


ag8908 said:


> Sorry to hear. Lots of scumbags on the internet. Even on Ebay, if you sell stuff, they can technically lie and claim you sent them an empty box or something. But at least ebay has feedback.


 
  
  
 Damn that's a real tough one... For future reference sell your hd800's (or whichever cans you want to get rid of) on ebay with "buy it now" or start the bidding at a reasonable price and just put that together with the $450 cash and get a pair of LCD-X's from musicdirect. They usually have demos on sale from time to time which come with the full manufacturers warranty.
  

  
 P.S. Thanks for sharing Yo... It's hard to admit to things out in the open... Let's hope others can and do learn from your experience.....
  
 - Peace...


----------



## RubyTiger

herueyes said:


> Damn that's a real tough one... For future reference sell your hd800's (or whichever cans you want to get rid of) on ebay with "buy it now" or start the bidding at a reasonable price and just put that together with the $450 cash and get a pair of LCD-X's from musicdirect. They usually have demos on sale from time to time which come with the full manufacturers warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What's really bad this guy will probably stay away for awhile and ease back in when he think's he's safe. Do they keep I.P. addresses here at head-fi? That I.P. address should be banned. Just my two cents. What was his name?


----------



## goldendarko

Saer. Didn't feel comfortable saying it before as I didn't want to slander him but now that I know he has scammed others and is, like you said, staying away from head-fi it is best to let others know.


----------



## citraian

goldendarko said:


> Saer. Didn't feel comfortable saying it before as I didn't want to slander him but now that I know he has scammed others and is, like you said, staying away from head-fi it is best to let others know.



This really sucks.
Is there something you can do in situations like these?


----------



## Herueyes

I just did some quick research and it appears this guy has been at this for quite sometime now....
  
  
 http://hypebeast.com/forums/off-topic/137750
  
  
  
  
 http://supertalk.superfuture.com/index.php/topic/106638-scammer-warning-user-itsmedeka/
  
  
  
  
 http://hondamarketplace.com/tags.php?tag=fama
  
  
 http://hypebeast.com/forums/off-topic/137750/page/4  <--- Sooner or later though you get caught!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Admins should Ban him ASAP....


----------



## goldendarko

Thanks for the links. I will check them out tonight. I have contacted Currawong to try and have him banned. Have also contacted LAPD with another buyer who was scammed though we haven't received a response yet. Oh well I guess, you live you learn.


----------



## ag8908

nemomec said:


> I was buying a used Burson Conductor but with huge problems with the DAC section. Only the optical input has the full function, the coax input make some clicking noise and the usb input has distortion, the analog inputs works. I connect the burson on a mac mini MacOS 10.9 with a short nuforce usb cable and installed the driver from the burson page sometimes it works, sometimes it works with distortion, sometimes the burson is not visible on the mac!?
> 
> Has this issues any other here and is there a solution? The device is out of warranty and burson tells me that i need to buy a new dac board for 330,- € + custom fees.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It seems you might as well get used to the buggy nature and use the DAC in the way that you can.
  
 I have a different problem with my Conductor. If I connect my cell phone's headphone out, or my laptop's headphone out, to the line in of the Conductor (I use a cheap $3ish cable), I hear a bunch of annoying interference type electrical sounds at the medium and especially at the high gain settings. Not sure if it's the cable or the phone/laptop, but I didn't experience this with other amplifiers. The Conductor seems to be very finicky.


----------



## ag8908

goldendarko said:


> Thanks for the links. I will check them out tonight. I have contacted Currawong to try and have him banned. Have also contacted LAPD with another buyer who was scammed though we haven't received a response yet. Oh well I guess, you live you learn.


 

 Dood don't get your hopes up. I don't know what city you live in, and whether it's a small town, but big city cops couldn't give two craps bout stuff like this, or even some slightly worse stuff. I checked this guy's profile, and he has lots of good feedback, and he even has his name and address in a picture. I'm guessing you put him in a situation where it was his word against yours and he decided to take his chances, and honestly he's pretty much free and clear unless you fly down there or send an LA friend down to his house to go all vigilante on his a** (which I definitely do not encourage).
  
 P.S. I think head-fi should shut the classified section down. There's really no need for it, with Ebay, Craigslist and all the other listing sites out there. Or in the least head-fi should insist that all transactions be conducted in a way that requires paypal buyer protection. otherwise it's a scammer paradise.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah, I think what his deal is though is that he makes a bunch of small trades to get positive feedback and then makes off with a few big ticket items before dissapearing from the trading community. Notice no more feedback after my trade, no more posts or anything either and he certainly doesn't answer any form of communications you try and have with him. He is a scammer, plaiin and simple, and yes I am aware I will most likely get my HD-800's back from him, but I still don't want to see it happen to others.


----------



## RubyTiger

ag8908 said:


> Dood don't get your hopes up. I don't know what city you live in, and whether it's a small town, but big city cops couldn't give two craps bout stuff like this, or even some slightly worse stuff. I checked this guy's profile, and he has lots of good feedback, and he even has his name and address in a picture. I'm guessing you put him in a situation where it was his word against yours and he decided to take his chances, and honestly he's pretty much free and clear unless you fly down there or send an LA friend down to his house to go all vigilante on his a** (which I definitely do not encourage).
> 
> P.S. I think head-fi should shut the classified section down. There's really no need for it, with Ebay, Craigslist and all the other listing sites out there. Or in the least head-fi should insist that all transactions be conducted in a way that requires paypal buyer protection. otherwise it's a scammer paradise.


 

 Whoa! I have bought several cables from the Head-Fi classifieds with out the least bit of problem. Not to mention I love to go daily and just see what's there. I think 99% of the time people are legit so let's slow down on the shut down.


----------



## ag8908

P.S. Although I was critical of the Conductor's lack of warmth with an HD800, I've grown to really enjoy its PRAT, precision and tightness. Literally every other source of bass now sounds muddy, unresolving and imprecise to me. I kind of don't like the (relatively) loose bass in my SE846 anymore (although the SE846 isn't sloppy, just not this tight).


----------



## germay0653

ag8908 said:


> P.S. Although I was critical of the Conductor's lack of warmth with an HD800, I've grown to really enjoy its PRAT, precision and tightness. Literally every other source of bass now sounds muddy, unresolving and imprecise to me. I kind of don't like the (relatively) loose bass in my SE846 anymore (although the SE846 isn't sloppy, just not this tight).


 

 If you would like some more warmth you should try out the PCM1793 DAC PCB instead of the 9018 DAC PCB.  Some say the sound stage is also a little wider with the PCM1793.


----------



## montanari

ag8908 said:


> It seems you might as well get used to the buggy nature and use the DAC in the way that you can.
> 
> I have a different problem with my Conductor. If I connect my cell phone's headphone out, or my laptop's headphone out, to the line in of the Conductor (I use a cheap $3ish cable), I hear a bunch of annoying interference type electrical sounds at the medium and especially at the high gain settings. Not sure if it's the cable or the phone/laptop, but I didn't experience this with other amplifiers. The Conductor seems to be very finicky.


 
  
 i think it s due to the cable
 i had the same problem and then i invest just 20 eurs in a better one ( a simple monster cable) and now everything work fine
 my girlfriend use to connect her mobile to the line in trough a jack to rca  sometimes


----------



## montanari

But i think over that connection(JACK TO RCA LINE IN) the dac does not work


----------



## citraian

montanari said:


> But i think over that connection(JACK TO RCA LINE IN) the dac does not work



Correct. Only the amp works.


----------



## ag8908

Yes I'm using a cheap cable, but it never caused any problems before. I guess the Conductor is very sensitive.


----------



## montanari

Hey folks!
Trying to optimize my setup I found to sell my conceroHD (that I'm using in spdif converter mode to the conductor dac) just to use only the Burson ..
Someone can confirm the upgrade usb module as a huge upgrade(I play from jriver 19 from a laptop with win7)
Or should I buy a less expansive and pure converter.. Or should I keep the concero..??
I have so much doubt when I have to sell my gears..


----------



## formula1

@Montanari, the latest Burson usb offers a noticeable improvement over the tenor. It's not an expensive upgrade, but sadly i haven't tested the Concero HD in order to give you a more accurate response.


----------



## montanari

Thanks formula 
I think to go for this
Concero hd is for sure un upgrade and it's very good
But c mon: quiet 950 eur (with shipment and import tax) it's a bit too much


----------



## ag8908

formula1 said:


> @Montanari, the latest Burson usb offers a noticeable improvement over the tenor. It's not an expensive upgrade, but sadly i haven't tested the Concero HD in order to give you a more accurate response.


 
 do you know how much it costs? also is it hard to install? this thing is sensitive and I don't want to ruin it by messing around.
  
 edit: I don't see it on the Burson website. Is it a Burson made USB upgrade? http://www.bursonaudio.com/downloads/


----------



## goldendarko

ag8908 said:


> do you know how much it costs? also is it hard to install? this thing is sensitive and I don't want to ruin it by messing around.
> 
> edit: I don't see it on the Burson website. Is it a Burson made USB upgrade? http://www.bursonaudio.com/downloads/



 


Yes, it's the Burson CM USB module. They sell it on their site for $65 and there are instructions somewhere on there as well that show you how to install it.


----------



## goldendarko

Here's a link, instructions on there as well:

http://www.bursonaudio.com/creations/cm6631-usb-module/


----------



## ag8908

interesting. how does that compare to the XMOS USB receiver, assuming they're the same thing?


----------



## montanari

i asked to my girlfriend to try my system and give me her point of view yesterday
 she knows that i m addicted to audio, but she doesn t know the gears
 she has a very good ear and she likes mostly any kind of music  very much . like me
 this because i would like to sell my concero hd to optimize the setup and cause i think that it s a bit too expansive to use just as a converter only
 so i started to shift from Conductor tenor usb to concero converter
 she always preferred with the conceroHD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 i asked: do you think it worth 850 dollar
 the answer, after a while: yes , i think it worth!




 now i will try to put the new CM usb module and check if the difference is a bit less
 ...


----------



## pinoyfever

I'm selling my 1 month old Burson Conductor with the new CM6631A usb module preinstalled for a reasonable price.
  
 Please pm me for details.


----------



## RubyTiger

Finishing with the IsoNodes and Burson Conductor in case anyone is interested now or later. I purchased the IsoRock 6.1s stable platform to set the Conductor upon. Unfortunately with it underneath  the Conductor actually lost performance. I don't understand why it would be so detrimental but the difference was literally night and day. I have emailed bright star about it but they have not responded. So, I would not recommend it for the Burson Conductor.
  
 One thing though, when trying it underneath my Sony Player the Sony sounds much better with it.  Oh well, at least it's not a total bust.
  
 Ruby.


----------



## PeterPangea

Hi there guys, I recently got the Conductor and found it to be great. However, when I'm running ASIO through foobar (using the Burson ASIO Asychronous output), there is a pause when I skip tracks or jump to another part of the song? Do you know of any remedies to this? I don't get this using directsound, but I don't want to go back to that mode...


----------



## roskodan

i have no problems
  
 i have the burson TE8802 drivers (buffer 256 samples, 24bit), the foo_out_asio 2.1.2 foobar component (1000ms buffer), connected over USB


----------



## spidipidi

Have anyone tried their Conductor with an Airport Express? I connected my newly purchased AE using optical with hopes to do some streaming since i need to extend my wifi anyway. The result: skipping and jitter! Totally unlistenable. I then connected the AE and the Conductor with RCA cables. No problem playing music whatsoever, but then I am using the AE's dac and the SQ is lacking. Found this thread and it's an on-going issue to my understanding. I have an Apple TV as well and streaming using optical works like a charm. The short answer is that the AE sucks with good DACs. Just wondering if anyone have had any experience with this?


----------



## Earbones

Listened to the Conductor once... Maybe the model I heard was screwy, but I found it overly warm to the point of distortion... Thick and slow. Literally sounded like vocals were almost in slow motion. Detail was there, but under a layer of syrup. Didn't like it at all... And I'm a tube amp guy, so it's not like I'm coming from something super cold and analytical or anything.


----------



## negura

Something was very wrong there.


----------



## Earbones

I was about fifty percent sure that something was, just based on what I've read about the Conductor...
  
 Most reviews have been very positive. And the few negative things I've read about the sound suggested that the signature may actually be on the other side of the spectrum from my experience... ie. some people who prefer a very warm sound found it to be a slightly cold and unemotional listen, comparatively.
  
 I was actually prepared for something I might like, but might find cold, and then when I got the syrup show, I was very surprised. Guy in the shop maintained it was performing as it should, however. Meh. That whole store was a little off, ha ha.


----------



## PeterPangea

roskodan said:


> i have no problems
> 
> i have the burson TE8802 drivers (buffer 256 samples, 24bit), the foo_out_asio 2.1.2 foobar component (1000ms buffer), connected over USB


 
  
 This isn't working for me, as 256 sample buffer causes an unholy amount of lag. I'm curious why there is a bit of a pause, as it only occurs on ASIO.


----------



## montanari

People are strange


----------



## goldendarko

montanari said:


> People are strange



 


When you're a stranger...


----------



## montanari




----------



## germay0653

Has JM returned?


----------



## goldendarko

Haha, wondered if anyone would get that. Wish the lizard king would return, could show kids what rock n roll is really about.


----------



## RubyTiger

I lost sound on the left hand side of my Audeze last night. I tapped on the side and it came in and out intermittently. I have had them over a year now, no mishap's and never handled rough. I tried swapping cables but no effect. But, what does make a difference is turning my head left to right. They will stop working if I do this. So, It may just be a loose connection so send some prayer's my way as they will be going back.


----------



## germay0653

goldendarko said:


> Haha, wondered if anyone would get that. Wish the lizard king would return, could show kids what rock n roll is really about.


 

 Showing my age but who cares. Fortunately, my kids know...they heard me playing enough of it as they grew.  My youngest, 21, would much prefer hi-def to lo-def anyday, plus he likes many genres.  I trained (spoiled) them well!


----------



## goldendarko

germay0653 said:


> Showing my age but who cares. Fortunately, my kids know...they heard me playing enough of it as they grew.  My youngest, 21, would much prefer hi-def to lo-def anyday, plus he likes many genres.  I trained (spoiled) them well!



 


I was gonna say exactly that, you trained them well!


----------



## germay0653

goldendarko said:


> germay0653 said:
> 
> 
> > Showing my age but who cares. Fortunately, my kids know...they heard me playing enough of it as they grew.  My youngest, 21, would much prefer hi-def to lo-def anyday, plus he likes many genres.  I trained (spoiled) them well!
> ...


 

 Actually, I exposed them to it.  They choose to like or enjoy it themselves.


----------



## mscott58

Hello fellow Burson fans! Anyone ever listened to the AURALiC stack (Vega DAC and Taurus headphone amp) compared to the Conductor? Am fighting like heck against "upgrade-itis" but it's hard. Thanks!


----------



## goldendarko

mscott58 said:


> Hello fellow Burson fans! Anyone ever listened to the AURALiC stack (Vega DAC and Taurus headphone amp) compared to the Conductor? Am fighting like heck against "upgrade-itis" but it's hard. Thanks!



 
'

Mscott, I had been considering the AURALIC stack and actually just ordered the VEGA DAC yesterday so I can let you know how it sounds once I get it. I decided against the Taurus though because I really wanted the ALO Audio Studio Six so I will be ordering that soon as well, hoping for an endgame setup with those 2. I am also coming from a Burson Conductor so I am curious to see if the cost is really worth it.


----------



## mscott58

Thanks Goldendarko! Very eager to hear how your like the Vega as well as the ALO. 
  
 PS - Just upgraded recently to the LCD-3F's and love them with the Conductor, but in reading through all the reams of posts related to the whole "Fazor-gate" with Audeze I saw some really solid nods to the AURALiC gear, hence me recently interest.


----------



## pancakesize

Hey guys just looking for opinions here, which would you guys go for?
  
 a. Burson Conductor
  
 b. Burson Soloist and Resonessence Labs Concero HD DAC
  
 Would appreciate any comments, thanks!


----------



## montanari

I have a conductor and I have a concero hd!
Burson dac is more detailed and it has more bass and it's more in your face
Concero hd sound very good
It's very silent 
It miss a bit of bass
It's very musical
It's up to your preferences
For me the conductor with concero hd as converter is the top
In this way I can change dac, filters, sound signature according to my mood


----------



## pancakesize

Thanks monta! So would you say that both are equally good in some respects, just that if you want a more laid back and musical sound you'd go for the concero and if you want a more detailed and in your face sound you'd go for the burson?


----------



## montanari

Yep!
Actually the only thing that miss in the concero are a bit of bass..


----------



## pancakesize

Cool thank you for the reply. But did you get the concero just for the usb connection? If that's the case why not opt for smth like the audiobyte hydra or the audiophileo?


----------



## montanari

I initially bought to use it as dac
Then it arrived the conductor ..and it became the converter!
Concero is very small and portable: I'm using it as a dac in my main living system now as well


----------



## pancakesize

Cool. Thanks so much for the insight bro! Gonna get the Conductor soon. I think it'd be a big upgrade from my current makeshift rig which is the ALO Island. Can't wait!


----------



## montanari

I would choose the concero!!!
Ahahahaha 
Ciaoooo


----------



## roskodan

the conductor really shines with low impedance cans !!! th900 and lcd-x highly recommended !!!
  
 italo-disco eurobeat never sounded so good !!! hehe
  
 a sane endgame for me, for now...


----------



## pancakesize

hahaha nice!


----------



## montanari

Which headphones you gonna use?
For denon d5000much better concero
It mostly depend if you want a deeper faster dry in to ya face Baaasssssssss


----------



## pancakesize

Using it for HE-500


----------



## montanari

It tried audeze 2.2 with some cables
Denon d5000
Gs1000
Hd650
Newer tried an hifiman
Sorry


----------



## pancakesize

Sure no worries mate. But in your opinion would be Conductor be pretty versatile?


----------



## roskodan

the denon ah-d5000/7000 are 25ohm and 106/108 dB/mW
  
 the fostex th-900 are 32ohm and 100dB/mW
  
 the lcd-x at 22ohm 96dB/mW really got owned by the conductor, so the denon must be good too to pair with the conductor/soloist
  
 the lcd2.2 2011 and lcd3 2013 sounded really good too but their 50ohms and the lower sensitivity were quite a challenge for the conductor, which became evident when i plugged the lcd-x
  
 and i feel that the conductor's neutral sabre dac plus its neutral soloist amp are extremely revealing of even the slightest lack of power when driving more difficult loads, since the violectric v800/v200 while having almost the same power specs at 50ohms, because of the warmer presentation where perceived more powerful
  
 with the hd800 it was even more evident since the v800/v200 have more than 3x the power at 300ohm, but i still preferred the conductor for the hd800 because it accentuated the hd800's strong points, soundstage, neutrality and detail, while not being harsh, the same way i liked better the 50ohm lcd3 with the violectric
  
 so it definitively is not all about power but...
  
 the conductor is such a win win with the th-900 / lcd-x, lots of power, control, details and transparency, all in one package
  
 if only the pot had double the steps, heaven !
  


pancakesize said:


> Sure no worries mate. But in your opinion would be Conductor be pretty versatile?


 
  
 depends what you want in terms of sound signature and features, in terms of power it's among the best buy options, other that comes in mind are audio-gd, violectric, but those have quite different sound


----------



## pancakesize

roskodan said:


> the denon ah-d5000/7000 are 25ohm and 106/108 dB/mW
> 
> the fostex th-900 are 32ohm and 100dB/mW
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the input, I like clarity and smooth/silky kind of sound. Heard about the smaller soundstage issues with the vioelectric though.


----------



## RubyTiger

roskodan said:


> the denon ah-d5000/7000 are 25ohm and 106/108 dB/mW
> 
> the fostex th-900 are 32ohm and 100dB/mW
> 
> ...


 

 th-900/lcd-x . That's a very good point. I wonder how many other headphones would have great synergy with the Conductor. I too feel like the LCD3's are a bit hard for the Conductor to drive.


----------



## mscott58

rubytiger said:


> I too feel like the LCD3's are a bit hard for the Conductor to drive.


 
 I haven't had any issues at all with the Conductor driving my LCD-3F's. On "M" I only have the volume half way up (around 12 to 1 o'clock position). The 4 watts seem to be more than enough!


----------



## roskodan

http://www.head-fi.org/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/1740#post_10545122
  
 like i stated in my previous post, even with the 300ohm hd800, it's something that becomes obvious only when comparing with cans like th-900 and lcd-x, or the hd800 on a violectric amp
  
 and it's not a straight forward feeling of lack of power, but rather a feeling of too much neutrality, the kind of boring neutrality, which kind of magically transforms in perfect match fun neutrality when paired with the th-900 and lcd-x


----------



## RubyTiger

mscott58 said:


> I haven't had any issues at all with the Conductor driving my LCD-3F's. On "M" I only have the volume half way up (around 12 to 1 o'clock position). The 4 watts seem to be more than enough!


 

 It's not the power issue. I prefer the sound of "M" and "L". To me the "H" is lacking in detail and while detail is better with "M" I prefer the ( I assume) even lower noise floor of "L". Still no problem with driving the headphone but I guess I just wish for more power in "L".


----------



## roskodan

well than you may really like the violectric v200 and v800 presentation since it's very much L
  
 on another note:
  
 do the khozmo users feel it's decently smooth to turn and that it sits precisely at every step?


----------



## formula1

Sorry for the off topic guys, but if you have Sennheiser with your burson this may interest you: https://www.facebook.com/BursonAudio/posts/634823169944837
  
 Easy $300 imo


----------



## MIKELAP

roskodan said:


> well than you may really like the violectric v200 and v800 presentation since it's very much L
> 
> on another note:
> 
> do the khozmo users feel it's decently smooth to turn and that it sits precisely at every step?


 
 Yes Khozmo 48 step attenuator has a very smooth operation compared to stock but you still ear poping  when turning but a lot less then the stock attenuator i have a 24 step attenuator on my Woo Audio 2 and its totally silent but the steps arent as crisp as 48 step  Khozmo .


----------



## RubyTiger

mikelap said:


> Yes Khozmo 48 step attenuator has a very smooth operation compared to stock but you still ear poping  when turning but a lot less then the stock attenuator i have a 24 step attenuator on my Woo Audio 2 and its totally silent but the steps arent as crisp as 48 step  Khozmo .


 
  
 I really don't know why your does that. Mine does not pop, it's totally silent and I have had it since Jan 2013. I do believe yours is a different version but it shouldn't do that. Did Parts Connexion install it? If so I would call them.


----------



## MIKELAP

rubytiger said:


> I really don't know why your does that. Mine does not pop, it's totally silent and I have had it since Jan 2013. I do believe yours is a different version but it shouldn't do that. Did Parts Connexion install it? If so I would call them.


 
 Yes Parts Connexion installed it ,and heres the email he sent me .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
 It depends on your system…if there is a small amount of DC offset in the playback change, then the switch action will cause a little bit of popping…..at our end here, we heard none…but again, we don’t have your system.
  
  
  Sincerely,
  
 Chris Johnson - President,
 1504377 Ontario Limited o/a
*PARTS CONNEXION*


----------



## RubyTiger

He's saying it's not the Khozmo. It's coming from your source. Have you tried a different source?  I found this link and I hope it may help.  http://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/t.mpl?f=amp&m=115261.  
  
 Quote,
              "If DC is present at the output of the source component, the K-5xe (in your case the dac/preamp) will pass it on to the amplifier. However, changing the volume control will change the level of DC that is sent to the amplifier. This will be heard as a small "tick" or "pop" through the speaker. Have you ever noticed any ticking or popping sound from the speakers when changing the volume? "  There's more at the link.
  
 Ruby.


----------



## germay0653

rubytiger said:


> He's saying it's not the Khozmo. It's coming from your source. Have you tried a different source?  I found this link and I hope it may help.  http://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/t.mpl?f=amp&m=115261.
> 
> Quote,
> "If DC is present at the output of the source component, the K-5xe (in your case the dac/preamp) will pass it on to the amplifier. However, changing the volume control will change the level of DC that is sent to the amplifier. This will be heard as a small "tick" or "pop" through the speaker. Have you ever noticed any ticking or popping sound from the speakers when changing the volume? "  There's more at the link.
> ...


 

 If that's the case then why does treating the contacts in the attenuator with Caig Pro Gold or WD40 stop or lower the ticks/pops?


----------



## RubyTiger

germay0653 said:


> If that's the case then why does treating the contacts in the attenuator with Caig Pro Gold or WD40 stop or lower the ticks/pops?


 

 I'm not exactly sure how MIKELAP is treating the symptoms? If your referring to the stock Burson attenuator then it's a different animal all together.


----------



## MIKELAP

germay0653 said:


> If that's the case then why does treating the contacts in the attenuator with Caig Pro Gold or WD40 stop or lower the ticks/pops?


 
 Thats what Burson told me to do but the pops always came back sooner than later with headphones .


----------



## MIKELAP

rubytiger said:


> He's saying it's not the Khozmo. It's coming from your source. Have you tried a different source?  I found this link and I hope it may help.  http://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/t.mpl?f=amp&m=115261.
> 
> Quote,
> "If DC is present at the output of the source component, the K-5xe (in your case the dac/preamp) will pass it on to the amplifier. However, changing the volume control will change the level of DC that is sent to the amplifier. This will be heard as a small "tick" or "pop" through the speaker. Have you ever noticed any ticking or popping sound from the speakers when changing the volume? "  There's more at the link.
> ...


 
 i am using my player  on  PC and thats with HP's didnt check with speakers in that case i would be using my Pioneer SX750 which is a DC coupled amp i think with Burson as preamp.and like i said Woo attenuator totally silent. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RubyTiger

mikelap said:


> i am using my player  on  PC and thats with HP's didnt check with speakers in that case i would be using my Pioneer SX750 which is a DC coupled amp i think with Burson as preamp.and like i said Woo attenuator totally silent. Thanks for the link.


 
  
 Have you tried an external cd player, or any other different source besides you PC? I believe that's what Chris is blaming for your problem.
 Maybe check it out sometime.


----------



## germay0653

mikelap said:


> Thats what Burson told me to do but the pops always came back sooner than later with headphones .


 

 If they go away when treated, even temporarily, then that negates this, "DC is present at the output of the source component", as the cause.  It would indicate some form of electrical arcing is occurring due to carbon buildup on the contacts themselves.  The treatment is removing the carbon buildup.  It's still a PITA regardless.


----------



## roskodan

the default burson attenuator, at least in my case, clicks only at some specific steps, not all of them
  
 if it's because of an exaggerated dc offset, it should be easily measurable at the headphone output with a multimeter
  
 EDIT:
  
 i measured the dc offset at the headphone out, pot at max, high gain, and there are the same 5mV like my v200 had, actually a little less than that
  
 what i know is that the burson attenuators, and perhaps the earlier produced khozmos too, are not of the "make before brake" type connections


----------



## roskodan

btw, where is the serial number located on this brick?


----------



## citraian

I think there is none


----------



## roskodan

Mr. burson is again taking ages to respond to my emails
  
 can anyone confirm that the stock attenuator is a 10K Ohm pot, i think i'll get a khozmo or something similar with at least 40 steps


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





roskodan said:


> Mr. burson is again taking ages to respond to my emails
> 
> can anyone confirm that the stock attenuator is a 10K Ohm pot, i think i'll get a khozmo or something similar with at least 40 steps


 
 its a 50k stereo and the Khozmo i have is 48 steps and his the latest model like picture


----------



## roskodan

i measured the stock one and it's 10k for each channel, which i guess makes it a 10k pot (or 20k?)
  
 i don't know if an unmodified conductor could take anything else than 10k, since it would alter the working range of the negative feedback after 10k
  
 the higher the pot resistance the lower the negative feedback gets and higher the power output, which could mean overloading
  
 but i guess PC modifications makes it ok
  
 and having 48 steps at 50k is it like having 10 steps at 10k ?
  
 what is the max steps you turn the volume on your PC modified conductor (with the 50k khozmo) at low gain?


----------



## MIKELAP

roskodan said:


> i measured the stock one and it's 10k for each channel, which i guess makes it a 10k pot (or 20k?)
> 
> i don't know if an unmodified conductor could take anything else than 10k, since it would alter the working range of the negative feedback after 10k
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 With a HiRes file attenuator is loud at 2 o'clock 27 steps (Muse, Survival) with Senns HD800 This is the email i received regarding attenuator                                                                                                                                                                                                        
  
 Hello,
  
 The KHOZMO attenuator is major upgrade…and yes, we've installed them in Conductors before…actually, it's part of our SIGNATURE upgrade package for Burson Conductors.
  
 It's best we install it…it's not a simple DIY thing….did you wish to send it in ?
  
 You need a 50K stereo.
  
 Let me know.
  
    Sincerely,
  
 Chris Johnson - President,
 1504377 Ontario Limited o/a
*PARTS CONNEXION*
 5109 Harvester Road
 Unit B2
 Burlington, Ontario
 CANADA L7L 5Y4


----------



## RubyTiger

roskodan said:


> i measured the stock one and it's 10k for each channel, which i guess makes it a 10k pot (or 20k?)
> 
> i don't know if an unmodified conductor could take anything else than 10k, since it would alter the working range of the negative feedback after 10k
> 
> ...


 

 I count 21 steps to 12:00. I never have even tried to go that high. I think distortion would begin much earlier with the 0.18 watts of low gain and the Audeze 3'? I'm going out on a limb here but I'm happy with only 4-5 step's and the Signature's sound just "blooms" making it louder than the 0.18 watts suggest. Much louder once you get used to the sound.
  
 Man, Mikelap's post above make's me feel old.., I mean I must have great sensitive ears... yeah that's it. It really is a nice piece of equipment though. There's only been six done and I think mine was #2. Or #1 even..


----------



## roskodan

i just double checked, measured, and the stock pot is a 10k stereo, starts at 0 Ohm, step one, lowest volume, and going up to 10k Ohm, last step, loudest volume
  
 so i guess something is wrong with @RubyTiger 's unit (or lcd3?)
  
 distortion didn't kick in at all even at high gain on 3/4 volume with my 2013 lcd3, to be honest
  
 btw i was left, just minutes ago, with the knob in my hands, it came off with the whole shaft in it, i felt it was getting harder to turn it but didn't expect this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 i've put the pot to 100%, adjusting the volume from the source software now, until a new knob arrives
  
 but i kind of like it this way, sounds great, using audirvana on mac and foobar on win pc to digitally adjust the volume


----------



## RubyTiger

roskodan said:


> i just double checked, measured, and the stock pot is a 10k stereo, starts at 0 Ohm, step one, lowest volume, and going up to 10k Ohm, last step, loudest volume
> 
> so i guess something is wrong with @RubyTiger 's unit (or lcd3?)
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, now yours is broke........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  See what you get for talking about other people's stuff.
  
 Get a Khozmo. Now's the time.


----------



## roskodan

hopefully my toyota camry came equipped with a set of pliers... works just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 btw @RubyTiger you should go to your profile and delete your blank signature, scrolling it is making my life hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: thx, much apriciated


----------



## RubyTiger

roskodan said:


> hopefully my toyota camry came equipped with a set of pliers... works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, hope that's better. And btw, That looks like a very handy volume knob you got there. Multi-purpose.


----------



## RubyTiger

Notified my Audeze shipped out today. I will have to crank-em up when they get here. Maybe even go to step no.6.. on volume.
 I cringe at the power to be unleashed. Just joking but I do hope they sound good cuss they were broke before.


----------



## roskodan

you'll end up with a 100Ohm fazor lcd3 and consequently also the need to upgrade to a more powerful amp, prepare the wallet
  
 btw my cunductor is still for sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 special offer


----------



## RubyTiger

roskodan said:


> you'll end up with a 100Ohm fazor lcd3 and consequently also the need to upgrade to a more powerful amp, prepare the wallet
> 
> btw my cunductor is still for sale
> 
> ...


 

 Just what I need; a new mouth to feed. What are the benefits of a 100Ohm headphone?


----------



## roskodan

110 Ohm, harder to drive? and higher damping factor to match better with some tube amps
  
 efficiency increased too, and they limited the membrane peak to peak excursion to 1.5mm, from 2.5
  
 so i guess the improvement in sound is supstantial


----------



## RubyTiger

I got my Lcd-3's back yesterday. Here's how the graph's look. The older one is on the left; the newer right. I have only spent a little time listening but the high's are better and the bass is extended more. 11/2 hours listening felt like 10 minutes. I'm very happy with these.
  

  
 Ruby.


----------



## roskodan

did you get the fazor and 110Ohm drivers?
  
 i pulled the trigger on a khozmo stereo 10k, hopefully worth upgrading


----------



## RubyTiger

Nope, no fazor or 110Ohm drivers.  They do sound better though.
  
 I have had good luck with my khozmo and I wish you the same.


----------



## Mediahound

Burson's website is down: http://www.bursonaudio.com 
  
 Did they go out of business or something?


----------



## mscott58

Their website goes down now and then. Once I saw it was down for 2 days. Not sure who they're hosting through!


----------



## roskodan

i didn't realize the khozmo is a shunt type attenuator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 what value should it be to replace the stock attenuator in a stock conductor?
  
 how do i connect it?


----------



## MIKELAP

roskodan said:


> i didn't realize the khozmo is a shunt type attenuator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 As i said before Parts Connexion installed a Khozmo 50 k stereo attenuator in my Conductor here are a few pictures of connections hope it helps


----------



## roskodan

thx, definitely a shunt type while the default attenuator is a series (EDIT: is a shunt without the input series resistors, which are located on the conductor's pcb instead... see drawing), that's why they merged both channels' gnd terminals to the black wire
  
 i'm in contact with khozmo to figure out if sticking with a series attenuator EDIT: something else is maybe better
  
 thx again for the pics


----------



## roskodan

@MIKELAP hi thx again
  

  
 the difference between the default and khozmo controller is that the khozmo has the series resistors (the gray square element with the C, in the photo up, my 10k series R khozmo) on board, while by default burson has them on the pcb, so it has to be taken off the khozmo and soldered on the conductor's pcb
  
 thx to http://www.partsconnexion.com/ and http://www.khozmo.com/ for explaining


----------



## roskodan

voilà
  
 did it, big upgrade both functionally and sound quality wise !
  
 eventually i'll upgrade the pcb resistors too, later on
  
 EDIT: most importantly... *it doesn't pop and click anymore !!! finally !!*!
  
 used the stock patch cable that connected the default attenuator
  
 removed the Caddock mk132 series resistors (since the conductor has them on the pcb, one can upgrade those too with the ones that come with the 10k khozmo or equivalent, should be 10k but i'm not 100% sure, still awaiting confirmation from burson), bridged the GND terminals on the khozmo with a ohno silver wire and soldered the black wire on it, the red and white wires were soldered on the khozmo's OUT terminals
  
 i got the Khozmo directly from http://www.khozmo.com/ (EU Poland)
  
 http://www.partsconnexion.com/ (Canada) sells upgrade parts and burson's gear and does this and other upgrades, you can send them in your own gear for upgrades too


----------



## Mediahound

I decided to sell my Conductor if anyone is interested (see my sig). I love it, but have just decided to go balanced.


----------



## roskodan

well, i put mine too in the classifieds, searching for a buyer, praying not to find one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also available a th-900, best if matched together


----------



## whentheclouds

mediahound said:


> I love it, but have just decided to go balanced.


 
 what alternatives are you looking at, if any?


----------



## Mediahound

whentheclouds said:


> what alternatives are you looking at, if any?


 
  
 Schiit Ragnarok & Yagissril or whatever you call it.


----------



## whentheclouds

mediahound said:


> Schiit Ragnarok & Yagissril or whatever you call it.


 
 looks real pricy, costs about as much as a Bryston stack. there seems to be less options if you're on the market for an all in one, which is more what i'm looking for


----------



## roskodan

if you are looking for an all in one, with the hear it like it was made to be heard sound, may i suggest my upgraded burson conductor with the AKG K240 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 the akg k240 is a classic studio monitoring can, for the (very) nostalgic sessions with stuff from the 80s and earlier, this is the mk2 version, 55ohmz


----------



## DavidVDS

I'm able to grab the conductor SL 1973 for an exceptionally great price. Planning to use it with the MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs
  
 What are your experiences with this piece?
  
 Any cons?
  
 Any known driver issues with windows 7 64bit?
  
 Anyone managed to get it to work with linux?
  
  
 I would really appreciate some first-hand experience before I pull the trigger as it is a lot of money for me. Thanks in advance


----------



## roskodan

hm, i had a session with the mad dogs 3.2, alpha pads, last week on my conductor, and it did a impressive job balancing the "darkness", "boldness" of the dogs, and the soundstage scaled pretty open and large as expected from a burson
  
 and the dog's owner said was impressed by the bass control
  
 perhaps if the alpha dogs are quite brighter/neutral by default it may not be so good as with the 3.2 ?


----------



## jamesng45678

How does the burson conductor compared to the lehmann audio black cube linear usb?


----------



## jamesng45678

I am interested in both of them, may someone reply my question as soon as possible?


----------



## roskodan

anyone using the conductor or soloist with the new fazor lcd2, lcd3 and lcd-x?
  
 and with the akg q701 or the k702 or k712?
  
 please share some impressions
  
 btw i'm enjoying the akg k240 mk2 55Ohm a lot!
  
 seems the conductor does great with mids centric darkish monitor cans...


----------



## RubyTiger

roskodan said:


> anyone using the conductor or soloist with the new fazor lcd2, lcd3 and lcd-x?
> 
> and with the akg q701 or the k702 or k712?
> 
> ...


 

 Glad to hear it. Not an expensive set of cans either. Please do tell us more about the sound.


----------



## roskodan

http://www.head-fi.org/products/akg-k240-mkii-headphones/reviews
  
 i like it cos it remind me of the nice mids of the lcd2 and mad dogs 3.2 alpha pads
  
 a cheap lcd2, with much lower overall technical performance but equally able to sound good if amped good, if not amped it's just thin and sterile


----------



## RubyTiger

That's great. I hope I get to hear the combo one day. There's obviously some good synergy there.


----------



## roskodan

yeah kind of makes me wonder if such 200$ hp can sound so much better with a 2k$ conductor, how good could a 2k$ lcd3 be when plugged in a 20k$ device? ofc just kidding, the point is, my upgraded conductor is fantastic and somebody buy it from me already


----------



## vladzakhar

Got this upgrade USB module today from Burson. Installation was without problem.
 I use Mac and Conductor is not recognized as Burson Conductor, but as speaker. I don't know if it's a problem, cause I still have sound through. I think I need an updated driver for this USB module. Does anybody knows, where can I get it? Also, with the stock module the unit was hot when working. Now, with the new one it's just a little bit worm. 
 And also, the sound improved. $65 well spent.


----------



## jamesng45678

How does the burson conductor fair against Lehmann audio BCL USB?


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

for anyone interested I have a burson conudctor sl for sale in the bst section


----------



## formula1

vladzakhar said:


> Got this upgrade USB module today from Burson. Installation was without problem.
> I use Mac and Conductor is not recognized as Burson Conductor, but as speaker. I don't know if it's a problem, cause I still have sound through. I think I need an updated driver for this USB module. Does anybody knows, where can I get it? Also, with the stock module the unit was hot when working. Now, with the new one it's just a little bit worm.
> And also, the sound improved. $65 well spent.


 
  
 Look on the downloads section of the burson website. They have the drivers for the Cmedia usb. 
  


jamesng45678 said:


> How does the burson conductor fair against Lehmann audio BCL USB?


 
  
 Personally liked it over the Lehmann specially in the Dac section.


----------



## vegan

On a Mac, the C-Media board doesn't need third party drivers. The 'Speaker' moniker on your audio output settings is the Conductor - as you discovered 

*Upsampling*

I'm using Audirvana's Izotope upsampling. Most settings I found made little or no difference that I could hear. But found these settings on Computer Audiophile to make a marked improvement. 



What upsampling settings are people using?
It seems to be rather system dependent, but I'd like to experiment. 

*DSD?*

I've been really digging DSD files being down sampled into PCM through A+. So wonder just how amazing they might be with a DSD DAC. 

I would love to see Burson make a DAC board that could play both PCM and DSD. That is, a board that could be swapped into the Conductor (like the Burr Brown board). 

Given their loathing of ICs, how about a R2R ladder DAC?


----------



## mscott58

Has anyone here put the Burson Conductor's amp section up against one of the Bakoon SATRI headphone amps? Curious to see what people's thoughts are that have deep experience with the Conductor. Would be pairing this with my LCD-3F's.
  
 Reason I'm asking is that the group purchasing site that some people love and others hate has the Bakoon HPA-01 up right now for 600 off list price, which is surprising seeing that this model was just released. I'm tempted to try it at this price (around 1.2k and two more days to go on the offer) but am looking for more data from my trusted crew here. Any and all input appreciated! 
  
 Thanks all and happy listening!
  
 PS - Anyone going to RMAF/CJ this year?


----------



## citraian

Both me and my friend Dan from headmania didn't prefer the HPA-21 over the amp in the Conductor.
 See his review here:
http://headmania.org/2013/06/06/bakoon-hpa-21-review/


----------



## mscott58

Citraian - Thanks so much for pointing me to that review. Very useful information and good points to consider.
  
 I might just try the Bakoon HPA-01 and then decide in a face-to-face comparison in my own system, although the bar will be high as I love my Conductor. Plus for a price tag 1/3rd off retail I'm sure I could resell the HPA for nearly what I bought it for if the Conductor wins the battle.
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## WALL-E

Hey guys,
 finally decide to buy second pair of headphones to pair with my Burson Conductor the HE-500 I only have mostly using with my LF339 tube amp and Conductor as a DAC section that combo make the sound of my Hifiman phones almost divine, cannot say the same when Burson is amplifying HE-500 alone is still do his work very well but "the spell was gone" same feeling and big happy smile on my face when I tried friend SS class A head amp *SHA 1.0* in my system the HE-500 sing again and "the spell was back" I come to the conclusion that the Conductor & HE 500 is not a perfect match so I decided to give him a chance with different type of cans, when I saw on Friday *special deal* for Sennheiser HD800 on CustomCable.uk I didn't think twice and pull the trigger, now have to wait I hope I get them before the end of the week... I am very excited and curious how the Conductor & HD800 combo will sound?


----------



## mscott58

Was about to chuck my Conductor out the window tonight, but then I remembered my engineering trouble-shooting logic and greatness has been re-achieved in the land of Conductor/LCD-3F. 
  
 So I finally got around to installing the CM3361A module I got from Australia a number of months back and the surgery was successful (or so I thought). Then when I went to listen to it there were intermittent/periodic pops/clicks in the music. Doh! Super distracting and fatal from a hi-fi point of view. Was also very frustrating since in swapping out a component that was supposed to make it sound better and remove artifacts I had done just the opposite!
  
 Then it hit me - "hey idiot, update the driver!". Oh yeah, forgot to check that. Sure enough I was trying to drive the CM3361A with the old Tenor driver. Whoops! So downloaded the proper driver, installed it successfully, rebooted the old ThinkPad and now all is good in the world again. Ah, sweet music. 
  
 So if any of you are having issues with the Conductor making pops and clicks (other than when turning the volume knob of course) look to make sure you have the correct driver in place. 

 Also now having listened to the Conductor with the CM3361A in place for a while I do think it sounds incrementally but noticeably better than it did with the Tenor module. Little more clarity/transparency, longer-lasting harmonics, etc. Solid upgrade for only $65! Thanks for listening to me rant.


----------



## goldendarko

Mscott, glad to hear you finally upgraded to the CM Module and that it ended up working out for you. Is the improvement noticable right away or does it take some time to notice the improvements?


----------



## mscott58

To me the difference was noticeable right away, but I was sure to play some of my reference music that both had good resolution and that I knew very well. 
  
 While I was just typing this I hit an audiophile artifact in a song (a big dog barks somewhere outside the studio right at the end of the song when everything is quiet). The sound of the bark used to be not only noticeable on a high-res set-up, but it was also rather indistinct, like a dog barking through a lot of layers of wall/door/etc. Now with the CM module you can make out the bark more clearly, like it is closer to the studio and has more shape to it. So there's an illustrative example that happened to occur at the right time!


----------



## aamer23

vegan said:


> On a Mac, the C-Media board doesn't need third party drivers. The 'Speaker' moniker on your audio output settings is the Conductor - as you discovered
> 
> *Upsampling*
> 
> ...


 
 I have recently tested the Burson Conductor and would love to have one however, for me DSD DAC is missing. They are using 9018 DAC chip set from what I understand this should be able to do DSD with some software. Or is this view a little too simplistic. I did like the my current set up more as it was more involving and dynamic. The Burson was super smooth and refined.  PC win 8.1 > JRiver > Loki > Nuforce HA 200 Mr Speaker AD


----------



## vegan

Interesting to read about your comparison with the Loki. 

I've been curious to try a DSD DAC. It would be good to know how the Conductor compares to cheap DACs like the Loki. Could you say more on the differences - especially for DSD material. 

Was the Conductor burnt in for more than 150 hours? 

Since hearing how awesome DSD can be converted into PCM, I've been wishing Burson would make a board that could do both... That might be quite the challenge, though. I'm a a complete ignoramus, but from what I gather, very different implementations of the DAC chip is needed. Although, as Burson only use two of the chip's eight channels, the same chip could be potentially be used for both. But correct me if I'm wrong. 

*Upsampling*
I'm using very different Izotope settings now. I've pushed the cut-off frequency (Nyquist) up to 2.0 and really digging the results. As everyone seem to keep it between 0.90-1.10, I'm curious if there is something peculiar about the Conductor ... or I've just got some messed up hearing...


----------



## Sioban

The Conductor is a nice clean looking amp but on the pictures I have seen on the Internet I cannot see any on/off/standby switch. Could anyone here please enlighten me where this switch is located?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## montanari

In The back


----------



## Sioban

Ok, so there is no standby button? It's just on/off through a main switch in the back? Would this risk the life of the amp? I am guessing that turning the amp on and off through a power switch  puts more strain on the Conductor compared to a standby button?
  
 Am I wrong?


----------



## mscott58

The Conductor is a solid-state amp so there should not be any wear-and-tear in turning it on and off (other than wearing out the switch itself, but I'm guessing the switch would be rated for 10's of thousands of cycles). Also you can just leave it on all the time (that's what I do) as the main issue with turning it on and off is the time it takes to warm back up and get to its peak SQ (about an hour in my experience). 
  
 If you had a tube amp it would be a different story, as tubes have definite lives that you have to worry about in how long you use them and how you turn them on and off (depending on the amp). 
  
 So no worries for the Conductor!


----------



## aamer23

I would say it better for SS equipment to be left on rather turning things on and off. Heating and cooling cycles is where the damage may occur


----------



## citraian

It depends... In some cases Class A equipment runs pretty hot and the capacitors should cool down once in a while. But the Conductor isn't that hot so it's ok to leave it on all the time. Burson confirmed this to me.


----------



## RubyTiger

I leave my Burson on for a period of three day's and nights. Then let it rest until it cools back down. We began to leave it on all the time because of past driver issue's but these should have been fixed by now. I run a ceiling fan constantly and the enclosure is only slightly warm to the touch. I believe everything needs to rest occasionally and once I even smelled an odor of hot electronics. So maybe use the touch method as it should not be hot but rather warm. Maybe it's placebo but when hot the bass seemed to sound off or more wooly to me.
  
 All this being said I agree with the above posters that it does not hurt to leave it on all the time.
  
 Just my two cents.


----------



## mscott58

I do turn my Conductor off once in a while, mainly when I'm not going to be around for a while or I'm leaving for vacation, etc. That's probably the old safety engineer in me just wanting to be extra careful! However, I've never heard any difference in temp or SQ if the amp has been on a long time. 
  
 My biggest issue these days is that I now use a Bakoon HPA-21 as my HP amplifier, and it runs on batteries that only charge when you turn it off. It's an awesome amp, and per my earlier posts beats the amp section in the Conductor, but it has taken a while to get used to turning it off versus leaving the Burson on all the time. 
  
 Thx


----------



## Gvnlr

its been working for a week and no problem for me. Then I closed it for a day and same again. Works well!


----------



## mlxx

Got a USB OTG adapter cable for my Tab S 10.5 the other day and thought I would see if it worked with the Conductor (with Tenor) and to my surprise it worked first go. No setup is required at all, just plug it straight into the USB on the Conductor and it works with any app (on KitKat 4.4.2). I have been playing FLACS and they sound the same as they did from on my desktop PC.


----------



## iDesign

Can someone post pictures of the markings on the USB cable that was supplied with their Burson amp? Want to see who makes it for Burson.
  
 Thank you.  
  
 PS. If you want to sell your original Burson USB cable, I want to buy it.


----------



## Sioban

I have now used the Conductor for a couple of weeks.
  
 Something that irritates me is that I often get static noise from time to time whenever I start to play music after having paused it for a while. Does anyone know why this keeps happening?
  
 Then there is this clicking noise when you raise the volume Is this a driver problem?


----------



## MIKELAP

sioban said:


> I have now used the Conductor for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Something that irritates me is that I often get static noise from time to time whenever I start to play music after having paused it for a while. Does anyone know why this keeps happening?
> 
> Then there is this clicking noise when you raise the volume Is this a driver problem?


 
 i had the same clicking popping with my Conductor that comes from your volume attenuator i asked Burson about this once and they told me to spray WD 40 it worked for a bit but is not a permanent fix it always come back but that involve removing it from amp and unscrew 2 nuts slightly and spraying inside but theres no room to do this and what had to happen happened my screwdriver slipped and i broke off one side of a resistor because of lack of space to work after that i changed to a khozmo 50k attenuator  and it still pops slightly ask about it to  the tech he told me its gear related because it was silent when they tried it .So theres suppose to be some silent attenuator according to rumours out there lol  but you gotta find them i heard of goldpoint possibly are silent  .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  And about the static i dont have this problem i use tube amps with Conductors dac and i keep wireless phones somewhere else because of interference, maybe use another ac outlet and see if it still happens.or maybe its gear related Maybe others can chime in also


----------



## mscott58

Sioban - Welcome to the Conductor club! Regarding your two issues. First the clicking when you change volume is most likely just the type of volume control they used, which is a stepped attenuator and has definite "clicks' between settings. This is 'normal' for Conductors. Second the issue with the static, this doesn't sound normal. My guess would be to make sure you are using the correct driver in your computer for the Conductor. Go through and make sure you installed the correct driver for the version of the USB card in your Conductor. For example when I switched from the Tenor card to the CM6631A card and had not yet installed the new driver I had some static/resolution type of issues. If this doesn't work then reach out to Burson. Good luck! mscott58


----------



## whatsntomake

idesign said:


> Can someone post pictures of the markings on the USB cable that was supplied with their Burson amp? Want to see who makes it for Burson.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS. If you want to sell your original Burson USB cable, I want to buy it.


----------



## karmazynowy

Hi, Burson site is down, so could anybody upload cm6631 usb drivers to dropbox or something else?


----------



## MIKELAP

karmazynowy said:


> Hi, Burson site is down, so could anybody upload cm6631 usb drivers to dropbox or something else?


----------



## fabio-fi

Well, i contacted them and told me they are in the middle of a hosting switch. Things should be back to normal this week..


----------



## azazell86

I've been running the Conductor + the. HD800, for the better part of an year now, so I know what it can do...or at least I thought so until last night 
I'm using it through a Macbook Air with Amarra playing flac's through the USB conection and the sound is Ok - a bit grainy, the soundstage is smaller than I expected and the bass is limited. So for an year I thought - Ok the HD800 is a bit overrated. But last night I did some moving and connected the Conductor to the PS3 through the optical cable, to play Watch Dogs, and it sounded amazing, so naturally the next step I took was to listen to my music through the PS3 and it was everything that was missing from the USB connection. The grainyness was gone, the bass became quick and powerfull and the soundstage is ethereal to say the least. So I suggest you guys to try the Conductor through the optical connection as it bypasses the USB Tenor.


----------



## citraian

azazell86 said:


> I've been running the Conductor + the. HD800, for the better part of an year now, so I know what it can do...or at least I thought so until last night
> I'm using it through a Macbook Air with Amarra playing flac's through the USB conection and the sound is Ok - a bit grainy, the soundstage is smaller than I expected and the bass is limited. So for an year I thought - Ok the HD800 is a bit overrated. But last night I did some moving and connected the Conductor to the PS3 through the optical cable, to play Watch Dogs, and it sounded amazing, so naturally the next step I took was to listen to my music through the PS3 and it was everything that was missing from the USB connection. The grainyness was gone, the bass became quick and powerfull and the soundstage is ethereal to say the least. So I suggest you guys to try the Conductor through the optical connection as it bypasses the USB Tenor.



The same and more applies to an USB interface like the HYDRA


----------



## montanari

The same and more applies to an usb interface like the concero!


----------



## germay0653

The same and more applies to a USB interface like the YellowTec PUC2!
  
  
 Hmmmm...looks like a common theme!


----------



## citraian

That's why I put "like the" in there. This AND MORE applies to quality USB interfaces


----------



## BeatsWork

Someone has Conductor - new - up for $600 on Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burson-Audio-CONDUCTOR-SL1793-Headphone-Amp-DAC-New-Full-Warranty-52-Off-/371153075087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566a727b8f
  
 Looking for balanced myself or it might have already been gone


----------



## montanari

SL1973..


----------



## RubyTiger

I would like to give a shout out for The Cable Company. I have auditioned most all of my equipment from them and have always had excellent customer service. When auditioning equipment you pay a rental and shipping fee. Said rental fee is applied towards the final purchase. In this instance a new pair of HD800's for me.
  
 Headphone rentals go toward headphones but rental of any other equipment can be applied toward the equipment of your choice; including headphones. You can rent to your hearts desire and the Cable Company will keep applying the rental fee indefinitely towards a purchase.It feel's a lot like a payment plan to me which is hard to find.  I'm sorry but it's for USA customers only.
  
 They do carry the Burson Conductor and most all of the headphone brands. They try to place you with the headphones so you can get a couple of weekends with them. See the link below for other details (return policy, etc..) or corrections to what I have said. My disclaimer is I do not work for them nor have any association other than being a happy customer.
  
                                                                                 http://www.thecableco.com/


----------



## montanari

how the conductor could sound with the new lcd3f (110ohm)
 do you think it will provide enough power?
 i will try to demo lcd3f and X
 i feel the 3f is much better than the X, but doesnt match properly with the conductor
 (and i m not in the mood of change the amp too-right now i m enjoying the 2.2 )


----------



## MIKELAP

rubytiger said:


> I would like to give a shout out for The Cable Company. I have auditioned most all of my equipment from them and have always had excellent customer service. When auditioning equipment you pay a rental and shipping fee. Said rental fee is applied towards the final purchase. In this instance a new pair of HD800's for me.
> 
> Headphone rentals go toward headphones but rental of any other equipment can be applied toward the equipment of your choice; including headphones. You can rent to your hearts desire and the Cable Company will keep applying the rental fee indefinitely towards a purchase.It feel's a lot like a payment plan to me which is hard to find.  I'm sorry but it's for USA customers only.
> 
> ...


 
 Thats a nice initiative they have and a money saving one at that. Lucky you.


----------



## RubyTiger

montanari said:


> how the conductor could sound with the new lcd3f (110ohm)
> do you think it will provide enough power?
> i will try to demo lcd3f and X
> i feel the 3f is much better than the X, but doesnt match properly with the conductor
> (and i m not in the mood of change the amp too-right now i m enjoying the 2.2 )


 

 To be honest I heard much more of a difference with the X compared to the 3fs and 3cs. The X seemed more clear & had slightly better imaging. While it also has stronger bass I prefer the bass of the 3f's & 3cs. There's still plenty of power for the 3f's and I think it would be better to compare the 3f's to the 3c's in which case the 3f's are better. They still have the more forgiving and creamy midrange but still come off sounding cleaner. The X's are not so forgiving with source material yet their honesty makes them sound like a better reference headphone to me. I almost bought them.


----------



## montanari

I want to upgrade my 2.2 to a 3f or X
The amp/dac is the conductor, that I don't want to change. I use a conceroHD as usb/spdif and for play dsd
I'm worried the conductor doesn't provide enough power for the 3f, but I guess is perfect for the X
I will demo both and choose the one I like not with my amp/dac


----------



## citraian

The Conductor works great with the 3F as well, don't worry


----------



## Gustavo

Just to share the info that my new Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900H with stock Android 4.4.2 KitKat recognizes my Burson Conductor with Tenor TE8802 USB board, so I can use S5 as transport.
 Before I had the Galaxy S3, that didn't recognize Conductor.
 Using the SGS5 as transport the sound is pretty good, by I still prefer Foobar2000, which I find a bit clearer sound.
 By the way, SGS5 SM-G900H vs SGS3 i9300 direct output to headphones, the winner by far is the SGS5, by now the best sounding cellphone that I heard.


----------



## mlxx

^ Also works with the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 but I get a random dropout once every couple of songs which is a bummer.
  
 Got a $5 toslink cable just to try out via motherboard optical out, have been using it the last 3 months or so, just switched back to USB to compare again. I get a nice improvement in sound with my LCD3F with the toslink, even more silky smooth. I hear more extended treble, more smooth treble, cymbals sound very nice, more open airy sound. Plus there is no need for the Tenor driver anymore in Win8.1 so its a win-win.


----------



## Gustavo

A few days ago a friend lend me a CM6631A board and I could try it on my Conductor for a moment. Playing FLAC files the difference with Tenor board was very subtle, but playing DSD files what a great difference! night and day, smoother, more open, sweeter, engaging. Great value! Now I'm waiting mine. I can't imagine how better it would sound if it had native DSD without need to make a conversion to PCM.

Enviado desde mi SM-G900H


----------



## mlxx

Actually the Sabre ESS9018 in the Conductor is DSD capable, they just need to implement it, similar to what Audio-GD did recently.
 Should be easy.. maybe they will have an updated DAC board soon.


----------



## Gustavo

I'm wondering why they didn't use CM6632A on Conductor, that is DSD capable. Was the CM6632A's release date later than Conductor's? And why they didn't use Cmedia from scratch instead of Tenor? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G900H


----------



## mlxx

If you were to buy the Conductor now it will come with the CM6632A as standard instead of the Tenor. However you still need a DSD capable DAC, just the CM6632A alone won't give you DSD since its just a USB interface. The Tenor was one of the first around to do 24/192 asynchronous USB cheaply at the time but better solutions have come out since.


----------



## Gustavo

Conductor comes now with cm6631A, not CM6632A. The former is not DSD capable while the latter is.
So to implement DSD on Conductor they have to change not only USB board but also another DAC board? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G900H


----------



## mlxx

Hmm.. didn't know there was a newer one too. They will still have to do something to the DAC board though. The DAC is actually what does the DSD, the CM6632A just transfers data. The DAC that the conductor is using is DSD capable already, it's just that the Conductor isn't using those capabilities. If it just needs some firmware to enable it or more hardware changes I am not entirely sure. I would think it would need a modified/new DAC board though.


----------



## aamer23

I would buy the conductor if it was able to play native DSD


----------



## RubyTiger

I have a couple of questions for here. Anybody using an outboard dac with good results or is the amp/preamp section to big of a bottle neck? Also, would a DSD capable dac work with the Burson? I assume it would not but I may be wrong.


----------



## montanari

i connect my concero hd as a  spdif transporter, sometimes to play dsd straight to the internal amp or the pre
  
 i use the conductor to amplify the audeze, and when i m with my girlfriend the pre section to the adam active monitors
  
 it works perfectly in both the case


----------



## macdevign

Like to share my experience on improving Burson Conductor with tweak.
  
 Burson Conductor due to its hefty weight is very sensitive to footer tweak which is designed to reduce vibration.
  
 The burson conductor is using a sabre dac chip.
  
 Recently I have this opportunity to experiment with this tweak "Solid Tech Feet of Silence" footer. Cost aside (ouch, this foot is not inexpensive). Using three footers, two directly below the two transformers ( footer should be placed at the heaviest point for maximum effect) and another on the other side for support. Effect is a darker background and sound becomes more relax and natural. Harshness is been tamed.  There is more focus, control, clarity and precision  in sound which result in a very three dimensional sound stage. Any attempt to stack a dac/headphone amplifier on top of burson conductor resting on the footer makes the sound noticeably blurry. I quite amazed at the sound improvement made possible by the footer. If you find burson conductor sounds fatigue, you might want to try experiment with a footer.


----------



## BeatsWork

macdevign said:


> Like to share my experience on improving Burson Conductor with tweak.
> 
> Burson Conductor due to its hefty weight is very sensitive to footer tweak which is designed to reduce vibration.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If DAC is in fact that sensitive to vibration might be interesting to apply sheet of sound proofing to bottom of DAC such as is used inside PC case.  It blocks noise but also dampens vibration.  Have applied to underside of a turntable & tube amp  to good effect.
  
http://www.coolerguys.com/840556090359.html?productid=840556090359&channelid=FROOG&gclid=CjwKEAjwk_OhBRD06abu3qSoxlwSJACt7sZ72cWmVdWx4pfGR8Fjlim3oqb0G7rt0XDagUPXM7zl9hoCi67w_wcB


----------



## RubyTiger

Parts Connexion puts a piece of sound dampning material under the top lid as part of their Signature mods. Also, the stock volume control is fairly heavy and changing to Khozmo lightens it quite a bit. You might try one of the feet underneath it?
  
 Also, FYI the Burson Conductor's feet are held on by fine threaded metal screw's. Removing the stock feet leaves said screw dangling below and the only way to get to it is by removing the insides. Not something an average Joe would want to do.


----------



## macdevign

Note that the following is applicable only to those running Burson conductor with tenor usb receiver rather than the cmedia usb receiver as the cmedia does not require driver to be installed.
  
  
 For those having mac computer and think of upgrading to latest Yosemite OS, beware that the burson driver may not compatible with the Yosemite OS. The sound has a lot of distortion (as if the driver is not install). That is  the main issue for using custom driver  as it may need to be updated whenever a major OS is introduced. You may want to delay updating the OS.
  
  
 I received the following error from Yosemite while trying to re-install the burson driver.
  
 "System extension cannot be used.
 The system extension "/System/Library/Extensions/BursonUSBDACAudio.kext" was installed improperly and cannot be used. Please try reinstalling itt, or contact the product's vendor for an update"


----------



## Gustavo

What's your output device order of preference for sound quality in foobar2000?
  
 I don't have my CM6631a yet, but using Tenor this is mine: 
  
 1 - KS : Burson Audio USB DAC
 2 - WASAPI (event/push) : SPDIF OUT (Burson Audio USB DAC)
 3 - DS : SPDIF OUT (Burson Audio USB DAC)
 4 - ASIO : Burson Audio USB DAC Asyn ASIO


----------



## DarKu

Guys check this out: https://www.facebook.com/LeeShellyPhotography/photos/a.236314369776833.56288.169274989814105/726351150773150/?type=1&theater
 Is this the new Conductor? (I see a remote, different volume pot, and is that a screen that displays volume position?)
 I'm kinda pumped to see that photo


----------



## MIKELAP

darku said:


> Guys check this out: https://www.facebook.com/LeeShellyPhotography/photos/a.236314369776833.56288.169274989814105/726351150773150/?type=1&theater
> Is this the new Conductor? (I see a remote, different volume pot, and is that a screen that displays volume position?)
> I'm kinda pumped to see that photo


 
 Very Interesting !


----------



## roskodan

nice look, the knob reminds me of a safe
  
 Quote:


darku said:


> Guys check this out: https://www.facebook.com/LeeShellyPhotography/photos/a.236314369776833.56288.169274989814105/726351150773150/?type=1&theater
> Is this the new Conductor? (I see a remote, different volume pot, and is that a screen that displays volume position?)
> I'm kinda pumped to see that photo


 

 that's what i was told end of june
  


> Product refinement is an ongoing process for us and we'll always try to squeeze more performance out of our design and add functionality updates when possible.  But we dont' have any major revisions in the near future.


 
  
 hopefully they were just playing it safe in replaying
  
 also check the photo in full size https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/10446185_726351150773150_3193281172029534786_o.jpg
  
 seems led lights forming a 2 digit effect behind the perforated 88 pattern in the aluminum front panel, you can see some stray light outlining the whole double 8 [88] pattern
  
 also looks like an audeze stock cable's 1/4 trs termination plugged in


----------



## iDesign

macdevign said:


> Note that the following is applicable only to those running Burson conductor with tenor usb receiver rather than the cmedia usb receiver as the cmedia does not require driver to be installed.
> 
> 
> For those having mac computer and think of upgrading to latest Yosemite OS, beware that the burson driver may not compatible with the Yosemite OS. The sound has a lot of distortion (as if the driver is not install). That is  the main issue for using custom driver  as it may need to be updated whenever a major OS is introduced. You may want to delay updating the OS.
> ...


 
  
 I did a clean install of Yosemite and reinstalled the Burson driver and have no issues whatsoever.


----------



## macdevign

idesign said:


> I did a clean install of Yosemite and reinstalled the Burson driver and have no issues whatsoever.


 

 Ok. Thank. 
  
 I have investigated the issue
  
 For those who has problem running Burson Conductor with yosemite, here is what I do to make it work.

 It turns out that that burson driver did not load hence result in the sound distortion (Burson conductor requires a driver to work for its usb)
  
 This can be confirmed by going to
  
   System Information application  (go to system menu =>  About this mac -> System Report)
  
 Under  Software -> Extensions, you see list of kext available
 you will find BursonUSBDACAudio and its information,
 and if the Loaded property is NO, it means the burson driver is not loaded at all.
  
 Or  alternatively
  
 run kextstat command
 This will list all the kext loaded. If successful loaded, you will see
  com.bursonaudio.driver.BursonUSBDACAudio among the list
  
  
  
 ================================================
  
 So to load the burson driver
  
 Open terminal app

 1) Run the following command which allows extension that is not code-signed to be loaded (apparently the burson driver is not code-signed)
  
 sudo nvram boot-args="kext-dev-mode=1"

 2) Run the following command to update the extension cache. It makes the burson driver loading possible
  
 sudo kextcache -m /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kext.caches/Startup/Extensions.mkext /System/Library/Extensions

 3) Restart the mac
  
 4) Run the command. This load the driver, it should not return error.
  
 sudo kextload /System/Library/Extensions/BursonUSBDACAudio.kext
  
  
 This is one time change, after which burson conductor will work flawlessly through its usb.


----------



## macdevign

beatswork said:


> If DAC is in fact that sensitive to vibration might be interesting to apply sheet of sound proofing to bottom of DAC such as is used inside PC case.  It blocks noise but also dampens vibration.  Have applied to underside of a turntable & tube amp  to good effect.
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556090359.html?productid=840556090359&channelid=FROOG&gclid=CjwKEAjwk_OhBRD06abu3qSoxlwSJACt7sZ72cWmVdWx4pfGR8Fjlim3oqb0G7rt0XDagUPXM7zl9hoCi67w_wcB


 
 Interesting. It appears to be some kind of foam. So what is change in the sound signature of your audio gear with this tweak ? Because of the softness of foam, is the sound smoother and warmer ?
   I know femto dac use cork as footer to damp the vibration but I believe it is to smooth the analytical sound of the dual sabre dac chips. Hopefully one day get to try the cork footer..


----------



## macdevign

rubytiger said:


> Parts Connexion puts a piece of sound damping material under the top lid as part of their Signature mods. Also, the stock volume control is fairly heavy and changing to Khozmo lightens it quite a bit. You might try one of the feet underneath it?
> 
> Also, FYI the Burson Conductor's feet are held on by fine threaded metal screw's. Removing the stock feet leaves said screw dangling below and the only way to get to it is by removing the insides. Not something an average Joe would want to do.


 
  
 Soundcoat damping material  http://www.partsconnexion.com/product8800.html
 Interesting that parts connexion use this for the top lid.
  
 Did you try  any audiophile fuse in burson conductor ?
  
 I thinking of trying this tweak Synergistic Research  RED Fuse  http://www.synergisticresearch.com/featured/synergistic-researchs-new-reference-red-fuse/ in the future.


----------



## RubyTiger

macdevign said:


> Soundcoat damping material  http://www.partsconnexion.com/product8800.html
> Interesting that parts connexion use this for the top lid.
> 
> Did you try  any audiophile fuse in burson conductor ?
> ...


 

 In my case I felt a vibratory sensation (like a hum that I could feel). The damping sheet worked.
 I have not tried a fuse myself but other's have reported good results with them. I hope u try the SR and let us know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## iDesign

macdevign said:


> Ok. Thank.
> 
> I have investigated the issue
> 
> ...





I was able to reproduce the issue on another machine after updating to Yosemite (the Burson driver was already installed). You are correct, Yosemite will disable the driver whenever someone updates. The Terminal commands you posted do indeed re-enable the extension. I suspect it was not an issue on the first machine because it was a clean install and the driver was installed immediately after Yosemite. 

Great catch.


----------



## driggs

idesign said:


> I did a clean install of Yosemite and reinstalled the Burson driver and have no issues whatsoever.


 
  
 This did not work for me.


macdevign said:


> Ok. Thank.
> 
> I have investigated the issue
> 
> ...


 

 Nor did this!  I seemed to work until I restarted the Mac.
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## macdevign

driggs said:


> This did not work for me.
> 
> Nor did this!  I seemed to work until I restarted the Mac.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
  
 " I seemed to work until I restarted the Mac."
  
 Can you please elaborate ?
  
 For my case, after i restart the os, the burson conductor can be still turn on and off anytime and it will work (No need to turn on the burson conductor before restarting the OS).
  
 I using a recent version of macbook retina so it could be that different hardware ( eg imac, earlier version of macbook) works differently ( like the conductor to be turn before the os startup) .
  
 One way to check is to see if the driver is loaded successfully before turning on the conductor, and then turn the conductor on.


----------



## driggs

macdevign said:


> " I seemed to work until I restarted the Mac."
> 
> Can you please elaborate ?
> 
> ...


 

 Well, I re-tried the whole process and realise that this doesn't actually get the driver started in my case (Loaded=No).  When listening, it works for a short while then distorts until no sound is heard.
  
 I have a MacBook Pro 17in (2012 version).
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## roskodan

driggs said:


> macdevign said:
> 
> 
> > " I seemed to work until I restarted the Mac."
> ...


 
  
 i had the same problem, than installed the driver from moon audio site and it worked since http://www.moon-audio.com/burson-conductor-headphone-amplifier-preamp-and-dac.html on the bottom


----------



## driggs

roskodan said:


> i had the same problem, than installed the driver from moon audio site and it worked since http://www.moon-audio.com/burson-conductor-headphone-amplifier-preamp-and-dac.html on the bottom


 

 I just tried this too.  Twice.  No luck.  What now??  I don't want to revert to previous OS X version.... there must be a fix.  Emailed Burson but they have not responded.


----------



## macdevign

driggs said:


> Well, I re-tried the whole process and realise that this doesn't actually get the driver started in my case (Loaded=No).  When listening, it works for a short while then distorts until no sound is heard.
> 
> I have a MacBook Pro 17in (2012 version).
> 
> Any ideas?


 
 Burson conductor requires a driver to load and  run, otherwise the sound will be distorted until no sound is heard (exactly what I face without loading the driver).
  
 I have received the following response when I highlight the issue.
  
 "Thanks for letting me know of the issue. 
  
 The bad news is that Tenor (the USB chip manufacture) is not longer support their product and hence no longer releasing any new update for it. The good news is we do have a updated module with a much better CM6631 module. C-Media provide much better software support and if you wish to upgrade to this new module you should not have any problem with the new OS update. 
  
 Please see this link here: http://www.bursonaudio.com/creations/cm6631-usb-module/
  
 Please keep me posted with any question or feedback you may have. 
  
 Warm regards
 Dennis"
  
  
 "i had the same problem, than installed the driver from moon audio site and it worked since http://www.moon-audio.com/burson-conductor-headphone-amplifier-preamp-and-dac.html on the bottom"
  
 The one in the moon audio is the older version whereas the one in burson site is the new version (Tenor_8802_OSX_Driver_[273.4.2].pkg).
 Could be some other reason why other mac can work while others cannot.
  
  
  
 When you run the following commands in terminal, does it give any error in any stage  ?
  
 sudo nvram boot-args="kext-dev-mode=1"   
  
 sudo kextcache -m /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kext.caches/Startup/Extensions.mkext /System/Library/Extensions
  
  
 sudo kextload /System/Library/Extensions/BursonUSBDACAudio.kext


----------



## driggs

macdevign said:


> Burson conductor requires a driver to load and  run, otherwise the sound will be distorted until no sound is heard (exactly what I face without loading the driver).
> 
> I have received the following response when I highlight the issue.
> 
> ...


 
 No, no error messages when I run the commands.


----------



## iDesign

For whatever its worth, I confirmed what dirggs describes above. I was able to duplicate the problem on both of my MacBook Pro Reina machines and it reverted to *Loaded No* after restarting. After I re-ran the Terminal commands, it displayed* Loaded Yes* but it always shows *Loadable No* (see below) regardless if its Loaded Yes or No. I'm also a little disappointed with Burson's customer service response. 
  


> *BursonUSBDACAudio:*
> 
> Version:    2.7.3
> Last Modified:    10/16/14, 7:23 PM
> ...


 
  
 Best,
 iDesign


----------



## macdevign

idesign said:


> For whatever its worth, I confirmed what dirggs describes above. I was able to duplicate the problem on both of my MacBook Pro Reina machines and it reverted to *Loaded No* after restarting. After I re-ran the Terminal commands, it displayed* Loaded Yes* but it always shows *Loadable No* (see below) regardless if its Loaded Yes or No. I'm also a little disappointed with Burson's customer service response.
> 
> 
> Best,
> iDesign


 
*Loadable No is ok as long as Loaded is set to Yes when connect to Burson *Conductor.
  
 I not too sure about Microsoft Windows but a major upgrade of Apple Mac OS has the the tendency to break driver due to changes make in its api and architecture. Hence it is best in the future to avoid getting product that requires _propietary_ driver to function when possible :{ ..
  
 That say I suggest that user that facing the issue is advised to get the burson cmedia card or usb-to-spdif converter that don't require a _propietary_ driver.


----------



## iamdacow

Gonna try the fix for my conductor later


----------



## whatsntomake

What happened to it?


----------



## macdevign

whatsntomake said:


> What happened to it?


 
 well. It just that after upgrading to Yosemite mac OS from maverick, the burson driver fails to load causing Burson Conductor to have distorted sound, so may need some OS setting changes  to make it work.


----------



## jamesng45678

How does this setup compared against the burson conductor?


----------



## macdevign

jamesng45678 said:


> How does this setup compared against the burson conductor?


 
 I don't think anyone can answer you this question straight because every component in the system (eg the headphone, interconnect, dac, and headphone amplifier) can make it  sound different (just like those in the picture). Even the surface they rest on can adjust the sound somehow ( from warm to bright depending on the material). And footers can bring stability and focus to the sound to make it sound leaner.
  
 For example, I thought that Burson Conductor is warm-sounding until I place it on a wooden slab of 2cm thick resting on footer, and the sound change to  a bit bright sound with better clarity and transparency ( the warmness is gone)  and that is so when I using the w1000x headphone which is known to be a warm headphone.


----------



## montanari

[quote name="macdevign" url="/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/1890#post_

For example, I thought that Burson Conductor is warm-sounding until I place it on a wooden slab of 2cm thick resting on footer, and the sound change to  a bit bright sound with better clarity and transparency ( the warmness is gone)  and that is so when I using the w1000x headphone which is known to be a warm headphone.
[/quote]

Uahahahaha
Too funny!


----------



## germay0653

montanari said:


> [quote name="macdevign" url="/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/1890#post_
> 
> For example, I thought that Burson Conductor is warm-sounding until I place it on a wooden slab of 2cm thick resting on footer, and the sound change to  a bit bright sound with better clarity and transparency ( the warmness is gone)  and that is so when I using the w1000x headphone which is known to be a warm headphone.


 
 Uahahahaha
 Too funny![/quote]


 You don't think vibration control makes any difference?  I don't think it's funny at all since, for me, it makes a difference, albeit a small one.


----------



## roskodan

the conductor will be really thin sounding before warm up, it's a fully discrete design which needs to stabilize thermally, some may prefer it that way, so much that i know head-fi-ers using fans and additional heat-sinks to keep it cool, personally i like to warm it up good before use, really smooths the sound


----------



## macdevign

montanari said:


> [quote name="macdevign" url="/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/1890#post_
> 
> For example, I thought that Burson Conductor is warm-sounding until I place it on a wooden slab of 2cm thick resting on footer, and the sound change to  a bit bright sound with better clarity and transparency ( the warmness is gone)  and that is so when I using the w1000x headphone which is known to be a warm headphone.


 
 Uahahahaha
 Too funny![/quote]

 I thought that is funny too when someone told me that until I  experiment with tweak/gear/cable and what I discover through experiment surprise me and make me even more curious  :} ... Needless to say, it really open my mind ....
  
 Ok... try glass slab rather than wooden slab , and it should be lot more fun , if not funny LOL
  
 So in the end I ask myself this question and find out why is someone hearing different sound ( eg warm sound, bright sound, analogue organic sound, sterile sound ) whereas another hearing another with the same headphone amplifier, dac for example....     could it be table surface ( eg glass, metal, wood and the effect of adding footers) ...   or  if there is any noticeable difference in sound quality between balanced and unbalanced connection.
  
 So when I begin to question and to experiment to satisfy my curiosity, it humbles me to find out that there is so much thing that I did not know . It is one thing to rationalise by reasons/logic alone  and another to determine by what one hear from his own ears.
  
  
 hmmm, maybe the equipment vendors may have the answer ( grado uses 12 conductors wire for their cables, femto dac uses cork footer  ) ... Question is why do they use certain materials and designs if they do not have noticeable effect on the sound quality ?


----------



## roskodan

next thing i wanna do is to suspend all my gear in mid air with balloons, at least until zero gravity listening becomes mainstream, true story


----------



## macdevign

roskodan said:


> next thing i wanna do is to suspend all my gear in mid air with balloons, at least until zero gravity listening becomes mainstream, true story


 

 good idea. Let us know the result if you ever try that :} ...
  
 Until then the closet we can get today is magnetic levitation footer and platform which is available commercially.
  
 http://www.moonaudio.com/shelf1.htm
 http://www.gcaudio.com/products/reviews/infomagix.html
  
 The affordable one but still cost hundreds
 http://www.tnt-audio.com/accessories/yamamoto_magnetic_bases_e.html     /     http://www2.117.ne.jp/~y-s/base-4P-e.html


----------



## mscott58

roskodan said:


> next thing i wanna do is to suspend all my gear in mid air with balloons, at least until zero gravity listening becomes mainstream, true story


 
 If you do go this route, be sure to use latex rubber balloons - they're more "vinyl" sounding. I found Mylar balloons to be thin and metallic sounding...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But seriously, I've built a number of isolation units, including one for my CDP/DAC that utilizes a platform that floats on top of a bladder full of super-high viscosity silicone fluid, which is an excellent dampening material. Now that I think about it, I actually did use a small weather balloon as the bladder for that system, so I guess the balloon thing cuts closer to home than I thought! 
  
 And at the end of the day, if you hear a difference and/or your equipment works better, then go for it!


----------



## macdevign

jamesng45678 said:


> How does this setup compared against the burson conductor?


 
 I'm not sure what kind of sound you looking at but if you feel that 3d sound-staging is missing and want to feel the texture and layer of vocal and instrument, you might want to try the Nordost power cord. The nordost blue heaven or Cardas Clear line of power cord, can work wonders on system. Often we find that there is something missing ( sound not right) in our system , and endup upgrading expensive gears just to find that right sound.  Yet we tend to neglect power cord which can make a significant sound difference to system ( more than interconnect) . So if you are using stock power cord, I suggest you try  nordost cord and see if that is what you need to make your system sound better. 
  
 I am using the Nordost red dawn power cord for my burson conductor, and I can't say enough that the system has never sound so real.
  
 you can see how power cord can make the difference
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k10ZDKw_87A


----------



## montanari

regarding the two above i use to place my conductor on a glass table or on a kind of books (slab?)
 I also use a viablue powerchord and the stock one
 never heard a differnce at all..
  
 listening from audeze lcd2.2+silver widow / audeze lcd3f / grado sr125
  
 i hear a nice difference-upgrade-adding the concero hd as usb/spdif converter
  
 a guy in the past tried the isotone, isotope..?
 the very expansive rubber feet, he also reported he didnt feel any difference
  
 to each is own..


----------



## macdevign

montanari said:


> regarding the two above i use to place my conductor on a glass table or on a kind of books (slab?)
> I also use a viablue powerchord and the stock one
> never heard a differnce at all..
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree. I have tried a few cords of different brand (eg sine, chord, decware)  and I struggle to hear a positive difference ( there is difference but not so good to my ear) . But the Nordost cord seems different , and I have tried the Blue Heaven and Red dawn power cord (the lower range of nordost)  with Eximus DP1 and burson conductor, and the effect is always consistent. A 3d holographic soundstage with convincing layer and texture of the instruments and voices.  A eerie sense of realism.  ( any nordost users here ?)  ...
  
 I don't suggest rubber feet but try metallic feet  ( probably they may not be obvious because the gear's feet is already using rubber feet ?) . Mine is the Solid tech feet of silence and I feel that it makes a dramatic difference to the sound.
  
 Yes to each his own.  I still curious of why performance of tweak is so inconsistent and varies from listener to listener. What are the factors that explain those inconsistencies ? ( eg ear sensitivity, environment (urban/rural), emi/radio interference, material, ) .  Maybe one day we have the answer :}


----------



## hpollar

II have just installed Yosemite 10.10 and I followed your instructions but I get an error at the end, and will not load. /System/Library/Extensions/BursonUSBDACAudio.kext failed to load - (libkern/kext) authentication failure (file ownership/permissions); check the system/kernel logs for errors or try kextutil(8)
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## hyde27

darku said:


> Guys check this out: https://www.facebook.com/LeeShellyPhotography/photos/a.236314369776833.56288.169274989814105/726351150773150/?type=1&theater
> Is this the new Conductor? (I see a remote, different volume pot, and is that a screen that displays volume position?)
> I'm kinda pumped to see that photo


 

 Any details ?


----------



## hyde27

Conductor mk2?


----------



## hpollar

Burson Conductor 160D


----------



## montanari

With my lcd3f, and before with the lcd2.2 as well, I found the best match with the high gain for electronic/ bass head music
Medium for jazz free ECM..
Volume knob, a bit shame.. We are in the afternoon side..!
Interested to your opinion


----------



## Matias

Has anyone did a similar mumetal mod with Conductor as I did with my Soloist? I am curious to the results.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/613800/burson-new-soloist-headphone-amp/1185#post_11029538


----------



## RubyTiger

matias said:


> Has anyone did a similar mumetal mod with Conductor as I did with my Soloist? I am curious to the results.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/613800/burson-new-soloist-headphone-amp/1185#post_11029538


 

 Did u add the SR fuse, Core AC power cable & shorting plugs at the same time? I'm wondering if the effects were cumulative.


----------



## Matias

No, not to mix variables.


----------



## hyde27

http://www.bursonaudio.com/creations/conductor/
  
 New Conductor


----------



## earthpeople

I just hopped on the Burson website to check something and I saw that too! Look like it's lost the gain switch, has a new knob, and has a remote. Curious to see what else might be different. Maybe a new pot to go with the remote and knob?


----------



## montanari

Cm module by default
And 5 years of warranty..
For the rest the specs are the same


----------



## hyde27

24 stepped attenuator?


----------



## montanari

As before


----------



## hyde27

If as before, how the remote control works.


----------



## mlxx

Still no DSD, pity. The volume display is gone too that was in some of the early pics.
 There is no stepped attenuator in the new pics.. http://content/uploads/2014/01/Conductor-1.5-internal3.jpg
 The white box on the board is where it used to be like in this pic.. http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/burson10/17.png


----------



## montanari

I don't know at all but the old and the soloist. Have the 24steps attenuator 
I think the 160 also


----------



## montanari

going to order a cm board upgrade
 is there any issue with mac or windows ( win7pro I think..)


----------



## Amuro_Rey

The information about Conductor MK2, Conductor Virtuoso, the real name, are not still upgraded on the Burson Site


----------



## fabio-fi

Some aussie forum also revealed that they have upgraded their stepped attenuator: 100 steps. Not bad.


----------



## hyde27

Not a stepped attenuator, It's Burr Brown flagship volume control chip PGA3210－100 step volume control.


----------



## jimbones

I am reading comments in here about how the Conductor doesn't image? Mine images fine depth and width out the kazoo. I am using spdif in with JKenny Cuinas. However i am having problems with getting the USB to work. Am I alone on that?


----------



## BobJS

jimbones said:


> I am reading comments in here about how the Conductor doesn't image? Mine images fine depth and width out the kazoo. I am using spdif in with JKenny Cuinas. However i am having problems with getting the USB to work. Am I alone on that?


 
  
 I've tried using spdif to make sure it works, but I usually use USB with no problems (PC - Win 7)


----------



## MIKELAP

jimbones said:


> I am reading comments in here about how the Conductor doesn't image? Mine images fine depth and width out the kazoo. I am using spdif in with JKenny Cuinas. However i am having problems with getting the USB to work. Am I alone on that?


 
 Do you run Vista i had to run it in compatibility mode with Windows XP to get drivers even after this i am missing 2 sample rates 88 and 176 there's several post about this subject in this thread .i have the CM6631 USB module


----------



## Bob383rad

Hi,
 This is my first post. I just received the Burson Conductor and have tried to load the drivers on OS Yosemite as per your instructions. No luck and  no sound at all. I have a relatively new Macbook Pro with loads of ram and flash drive.
 Any ideas?
 Thanks,
 Bob


----------



## vegan

*No driver needed for Macs. *

As the new Conductors come fitted with C-Media boards, they don't need third party drivers with Macs (including Yosemite). 

If you've installed the Tenor driver, you may want to remove it. 

*Output audio to 'Speaker'*

The Conductor's driver is listed as 'speaker'. So assuming that's what you've selected as your audio output, I'm not sure what would be causing it. 

No doubt one of these bright sparks will think of something. But they may need more to go on. 

You may want to play around with other players to narrow down the issue. VLC makes it easy flip through different audio outputs


----------



## Bob383rad

I have the Conductor without the remote, but with the Sabre DAC. I don't know if this unit I purchased from Amazon has the C media board. If not I can return the unit and get the new one.


----------



## vegan

I'd suggest you play around with using different inputs (like the optical input), the driver (installed and uninstalled) and software settings (namely audio output). 

If that doesn't help, shoot team Burson an email (as opposed to Team Australia... who have been particularly unhelpful of late..)

Unless of course you get better ideas here


----------



## montanari

I would go like this:
 i install the cm driver and if it works it means you have the cm board
 or you open the top (the 4 screw) using a 2.5mm screwdriver and you check the name of the board plug to the usb


----------



## Bob383rad

Where do I find the C media driver?


----------



## Bob383rad

I went to that website, but see only Windows drivers ans I am running is 10.10.1 Yosemite on a MacBook Pro.


----------



## Bob383rad

I see the C media chip will work for iOS 10 without a driver, so I need to see if this unit has the chip. If not I will send it back as I bought the unit through Amazon.


----------



## montanari

http://www.head-fi.org/t/627954/burson-conductor-dac-amp-successor-to-the-ha-160d/1875
  
 I m sorry..


----------



## Bob383rad

Thank you! I have tried those instructions many times to no avail. If the Burson driver isn't loaded then I assume it is like it is not on the computer. I wish I knew Unix. I think the easiest solution is to send back this unit to get the Conductor Maestro that has the C media chip.


----------



## hyde27

100 step volume control. Utilising the flagship volume control chip PGA3210 from Burr Brown VS 24 ​stepped attenuator.
 Buy the old or wait the new?


----------



## Matias

Funny that they use Sabre32 chip with 32 bit built in volume control and opted to use a dedicated chip instead.


----------



## svo360

I just got this amp/dac *1793 *chip and I'm not happy with the sounds of the q701 when its gets busy,mids are muffled and no separation (pop/rock). whats a better headphone to complete this amp/dac i feel I'm not doing this amp justice with the q701 and there is unleashed potential in better headphones.


----------



## mscott58

svo360 said:


> I just got this amp/dac [COLOR=3B3B3B]*1793 *[/COLOR]chip and I'm not happy with the sounds of the q701 when its gets busy,mids are muffled and no separation (pop/rock). whats a better headphone to complete this amp/dac i feel I'm not doing this amp justice with the q701 and there is unleashed potential in better headphones.




A good next step is the Senn 650's. I then jumped all the way to the Audeze LCD-3's, so I skipped a few steps in the middle. Really liked the Alpha Dog Primes that I heard at the RMAF/CanJam, so it's well worth a listen, especially for a closed HP. 

Enjoy!


----------



## svo360

mscott58 said:


> A good next step is the Senn 650's. I then jumped all the way to the Audeze LCD-3's, so I skipped a few steps in the middle. Really liked the Alpha Dog Primes that I heard at the RMAF/CanJam, so it's well worth a listen, especially for a closed HP.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
 Thanks for your reply, I'm quite happy to spend a bit more something in between the dogs and the 650 for now anyway lol already spent a bit on this puppy and looking into a decent usb and power cable. Are the 700's any good I'm doing a bit of research now is it really a classical can as I don't listen to that and i have read that some people dont hold them high regard


----------



## mscott58

svo360 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I'm quite happy to spend a bit more something in between the dogs and the 650 for now anyway lol already spent a bit on this puppy and looking into a decent usb and power cable. Are the 700's any good I'm doing a bit of research now is it really a classical can as I don't listen to that and i have read that some people dont hold them high regard


 
 The Senn I preferred is the HD800, as many people don't love the 700. However, as always individual preferences and experiences can and do vary widely! I really liked the "house-sound" of the Audeze's, so I went full-force in that direction. 
  
 I'd recommend trying out as many HP's as you can. If you don't have the ability to do this locally at a shop or with other Head-Fiers (the CanJam's are the best place in the world to try out gear!), and if you live in the US you can also try a service that does short-term rentals of headphones. I'm not sure if I'll get in trouble for naming the company here, but do a Google search for "headphone lending library" and you'll learn much more about it. I used them to trial some LCD-X's before I went with my LCD-3's and it worked really well. 
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## svo360

mscott58 said:


> The Senn I preferred is the HD800, as many people don't love the 700. However, as always individual preferences and experiences can and do vary widely! I really liked the "house-sound" of the Audeze's, so I went full-force in that direction.
> 
> I'd recommend trying out as many HP's as you can. If you don't have the ability to do this locally at a shop or with other Head-Fiers (the CanJam's are the best place in the world to try out gear!), and if you live in the US you can also try a service that does short-term rentals of headphones. I'm not sure if I'll get in trouble for naming the company here, but do a Google search for "headphone lending library" and you'll learn much more about it. I used them to trial some LCD-X's before I went with my LCD-3's and it worked really well.
> 
> Happy listening!


 
 i have been reading and recommend the Alessandro MSPro or Beyer T90 for their neutral sound and have any excessive sounds that are over bearing. sounds promising to me. i noticed t90 have a Jubilee 90th Anniverary worth the extra 200?


----------



## Bob383rad

Still haven't loaded the Mac driver. If I get it loaded, I will try bypassing the dac with the Chird Hugo. Otherwise back to Amazon.


----------



## hyde27

Burson Audio Conductor Virtuoso
 http://www.q21.pl/burson-audio-conductor-virtuoso.html


----------



## pinoyfever

If anyone is looking to buy the Burson Conductor for a good price please message me. Thanks.


----------



## montanari

Me too!!
Hehehe


----------



## Tokoyo

Hello,
  
 First, if I come across as a complete newbie, it is because I am 
  
 Second, sorry if I'm asking questions that's alread been answered. I read through a good portion of the thread without finding it.
  
 I have the Conductor, paired with PC (Win 7 64-bit), Cardas USB, Cardas cable from Conductor to headphones, and AKG K702 65th Anniversary edition.
  
 I have had problems with (what I thought to be) the USB-driver of my PC, and now found out that is the Tenor USB-module not being very compatible with 64-bit OS. I have ordered the new module, so hopefully that will be ok then.
  
 What has been happening is that a "static/shortcircuit" sound has been coming from the right can when listening, and then system freezing. A few days ago the right side of the K702's cut out completely, and no sound from it since. My question is; Can it be that this is related to using the wrong module over a extended period of time? The "shortcircuit/static" sound prior to system freeze has always come from the ear that is not working anymore on the K702's.
  
 Is it likely that the Conductor have taken damage from this?
  
 Not the best of english, I know, but hope someone understands my problem and question.


----------



## MIKELAP

tokoyo said:


> Hello,
> 
> First, if I come across as a complete newbie, it is because I am
> 
> ...


 
 i had the Tenor module with Vista and luckily never had problems now i upgraded to the c-media 6631 module and dont have any issues with that module either .The only problem if you can call it that is that it is better for me to close player first then shutoff Conductor because if i shutoff Conductor first and then the player the player freezes sometimes .Do you have that problem if you try other headphones or use another source .Could it be your headphones What player are you using .


----------



## Tokoyo

mikelap said:


> i had the Tenor module with Vista and luckily never had problems now i upgraded to the c-media 6631 module and dont have any issues with that module either .The only problem if you can call it that is that it is better for me to close player first then shutoff Conductor because if i shutoff Conductor first and then the player the player freezes sometimes .Do you have that problem if you try other headphones or use another source .Could it be your headphones What player are you using .


 
  
 Thank you for answering. The problem is for any program that uses the Conductor - Games, YouTube in a broswer or Jriver Mediacenter that I use for FLAC. It happens out of the blue, completely random. I started using optical output from a Asus Xonar STX soundcard today, and it causes no problems. According to Burson (been emailing with them) the Tenor module offers no 64-bit support. Curious and nervous if this could be the reason for the damage to membrane on the K702's, or even the Burson Conductor itself. I also use the AKG Q701, and it's the exact same issue.


----------



## hyde27

http://www.scullcommunications.com/pressresources/burson/burson-cond-virt_ship.pdf


----------



## montanari

mikelap said:


> Do you run Vista i had to run it in compatibility mode with Windows XP to get drivers even after this i am missing 2 sample rates 88 and 176 there's several post about this subject in this thread .i have the CM6631 USB module


 
 goodmorning/evening !
 I installed the cm6331 yesterday
 I have win7 / jriver19
 downloaded the driver form Burson website, tried to install an old driver found from Moon Audio
 the cm driver selection from j river doesnt keep memorized
 the usb doesn t work


----------



## azazell86

My advice would be to circumvent the USB slot entirely (ignore the Tenor or the CM board) and solely use the Coax or Optical slots. For me, by listening to FLAC's by using a Playstation 3 through the optical output connected to the Conductor the music is miles better than using a MacBook through the USB slot. The difference between the optical input and the USB input is huge, it's acually too big for a piece of audio equipment at this price.


----------



## montanari

I know..
 I use a ConceroHD as spdif/transporter
 just wanted to give it a try to the cm board
 the Tenor worked before..


----------



## azazell86

Maybe you did not install it properly. Lift it up, check the legs/pins and put it back again.


----------



## montanari

I think is more a driver problem:
 with mac it works (just have to select speaker output - I don t know if is the cm proper driver but it sounds straight from the usb..)


----------



## MIKELAP

montanari said:


> I think is more a driver problem:
> with mac it works (just have to select speaker output - I don t know if is the cm proper driver but it sounds straight from the usb..)


 
 When i had   the tenor board i was using ASIO but with the c-media  board i have to use WASAPI , ASIO does not work .this is with Vista .i have had it for about  a year and it works fine.


----------



## montanari

It works selecting usb2.0 high speed true hd audio -wasapi
Cm asio selection doesn't work


----------



## montanari

Thanks!


----------



## MIKELAP

montanari said:


> It works selecting usb2.0 high speed true hd audio -wasapi
> Cm asio selection doesn't work


 
 Same here ASIO doesnt work since i installed c-media usb module .


----------



## Tokoyo

After some reading, and testing, and also considering Burson can't deliver the new USB-module for 2-3 more weeks due to production problems, I ended up using the SPDIF from the motherboard into the Conductor. Works perfectly. So thrilled to be able to use it, along with my new LCD-X without any freezing or bluescreens 
  
 Here is the answer I got from Burson pr. mail after I asked about the problems with computer freezing up or giving bluescreen with windows 7 and windows 8.1:
  


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have the older TE8802 USB module in your Conductor or the newer CM6631 module? The TE8802 module does not offer native 64bit support which could cause stability issue in Win8.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbones

I had the Tenor and since I installed the CM6631A it is causing some problem with droputs that I need to identify. Probably have to reseat the DAC board.


----------



## jimbones

mikelap said:


> Do you run Vista i had to run it in compatibility mode with Windows XP to get drivers even after this i am missing 2 sample rates 88 and 176 there's several post about this subject in this thread .i have the CM6631 USB module



 


Win 7 64 bit. Just updated to the new cm6631 and now I am going to set up next week a dedicated music server running Win 8.1 64 bit.


----------



## MIKELAP

jimbones said:


> mikelap said:
> 
> 
> > Do you run Vista i had to run it in compatibility mode with Windows XP to get drivers even after this i am missing 2 sample rates 88 and 176 there's several post about this subject in this thread .i have the CM6631 USB module
> ...


 
 From what i had heard awhile back they say Win 7 is better than win 8 for audio because i to was thinking of getting  a new PC  for audio and was going to get Win7 .will research this again before buying anyways


----------



## germay0653

mikelap said:


> From what i had heard awhile back they say Win 7 is better than win 8 for audio because i to was thinking of getting  a new PC  for audio and was going to get Win7 .will research this again before buying anyways


 

 I've heard just the opposite Mike.  There was supposed to be less processing involved on the Win 8 platform.  I'm now on 8.1 and it is quite nice.


----------



## MIKELAP

germay0653 said:


> mikelap said:
> 
> 
> > From what i had heard awhile back they say Win 7 is better than win 8 for audio because i to was thinking of getting  a new PC  for audio and was going to get Win7 .will research this again before buying anyways
> ...


 
 That's good to know will check it out ,awhile back  was checking out ROK BOX PC'S and they were using Win7 but just noticed they have Win 8.1 also could it be win 8 was more problematic dont remember exactly . Thanks for the update .


----------



## spidipidi

I have a Conductor bought in May of 2013. Just wondering which of you in here has the PCM1793 dac? I am considering changing the dac chip as I am curious on the analog sound people say it represent.
 Also gonna order the usb module.


----------



## azazell86

I have the PCM board installed. As I use the HD800 + Audio Technica AD900 headphones which are both cold and analitical headphones, the PCM DAC board eases the highs and ads a dose of realism/belivability to the sound. I like the PCM board better than the Sabre one, but as I'm using it for the last 8 months, I'll go back to the Sabre board tonight to refresh my opinion to it. I'll post my opinions by tomorrow


----------



## spidipidi

Cool, thanks for chiming in! I have the LCD-3F and I like them very much with the Conductor, but in the last couple of months I have felt a kind of harshness on some recordings. Typically newer albums. Maybe a symptom of loudness but also some highs as you said could ease out with the PCM1793.


----------



## svo360

can I ask what usb cable u guys are on the pcm? im running with hd700's


----------



## MIKELAP

spidipidi said:


> I have a Conductor bought in May of 2013. Just wondering which of you in here has the PCM1793 dac? I am considering changing the dac chip as I am curious on the analog sound people say it represent.
> Also gonna order the usb module.


 
 Troll Dragon in this review speaks of the ESS sabre dac board and the pcm1793 the amp he reviewed came with c-media 6631 u.s.b.module maybe this will help.                                                                                                                                                                                http://www.head-fi.org/t/693065/burson-conductor-sl-audeze-lcd-3-loaner-program-impression


----------



## MIKELAP

svo360 said:


> can I ask what usb cable u guys are on the pcm? im running with hd700's


 
 I am using a DHLABS usb cable only because it came with the amp  tried the stock cable same thing .


----------



## azazell86

At least for the USB cable, I never felt it did one lick of difference.
I can feel the difference between various RCA and even power cord cables but I never felt that the Usb cable has any audio advantage


----------



## montanari

Hi Daniele,

For Asio to work, you will need to follow the link below to install the Asio4All plugin. : ) 

http://www.asio4all.com

Best regards,

Alex


For the community


----------



## svo360

mikelap said:


> I am using a DHLABS usb cable only because it came with the amp  tried the stock cable same thing .


 
 how have u found it any audible difference?
  


azazell86 said:


> At least for the USB cable, I never felt it did one lick of difference.
> I can feel the difference between various RCA and even power cord cables but I never felt that the Usb cable has any audio advantage


 
 i felt the same way but when i replaced my printer cable with cardas it definitely was clearer and I'm not bias in anyway didn't bother either way if there was an improvement or not i just needed to hear it for myself as we all know about the digital debate.


----------



## germay0653

azazell86 said:


> At least for the USB cable, I never felt it did one lick of difference.
> I can feel the difference between various RCA and even power cord cables but I never felt that the Usb cable has any audio advantage


 

 You might want to try the LH Labs Lightspeed 2G or 10G and the Totaldac D1.  YES, they're expensive but depending on the quality of your connected equipment they shine.  A digital transmission is actually an analog signal (Square wave) that is interpreted into Zeros and Ones.  If that square wave is off or the timing of the signal is off the sound quality suffers.


----------



## mscott58

germay0653 said:


> You might want to try the LH Labs Lightspeed 2G or 10G and the Totaldac D1.  YES, they're expensive but depending on the quality of your connected equipment they shine.  A digital transmission is actually an analog signal (Square wave) that is interpreted into Zeros and Ones.  If that square wave is off or the timing of the signal is off the sound quality suffers.


 
 Concur. Just got a LH Labs Lightspeed 10G (was on sale for Black Friday for a steal) and it's great. Beat out my Moon Audio Silver Dragon USB for reference status in my system. Highly recommended.


----------



## azazell86

germay0653 said:


> You might want to try the LH Labs Lightspeed 2G or 10G and the Totaldac D1.  YES, they're expensive but depending on the quality of your connected equipment they shine.  A digital transmission is actually an analog signal (Square wave) that is interpreted into Zeros and Ones.  If that square wave is off or the timing of the signal is off the sound quality suffers.



No thanks, I'n not going back to the Tenor and his upper harshness. Altough, I'm thinking of getting a quality optical cable but I'm still a bit unsure about the sound quality improvement. OPTICAL 4 LIFE, YO!!


----------



## Tokoyo

azazell86 said:


> No thanks, I'n not going back to the Tenor and his upper harshness. Altough, I'm thinking of getting a quality optical cable but I'm still a bit unsure about the sound quality improvement. OPTICAL 4 LIFE, YO!!


 
  
 Hello,
  
 I am so interested in your opinion, or anyone with knowledge, about this. I have the Tenor-module, and it causes me nothing but issues. I then decided, after some information from others, to go buy a Atlas Glass Optical cable, and now using that between the PC(motherboard) and the conductor. I works perfectly, but still it makes me wonder. Does USB provide better or worse audio? It's driving me crazy!


----------



## germay0653

azazell86 said:


> No thanks, I'n not going back to the Tenor and his upper harshness. Altough, I'm thinking of getting a quality optical cable but I'm still a bit unsure about the sound quality improvement. OPTICAL 4 LIFE, YO!!


 

 Optical means no DSD and some Toslink implementations are limited to 96kHz also.  The Totaldac D1 has been reported to be smoother than the Lightspeed but I honestly don't find the Lightspeed harsh but we all hear differently and, after all, it's what sounds good to you that matters! Good luck in your journey!


----------



## vegan

Good to hear about people having success with the Lightspeed usb cable. 
Has anyone compared the cheapie (2G version) to anything well reviewed?


----------



## germay0653

vegan said:


> Good to hear about people having success with the Lightspeed usb cable.
> Has anyone compared the cheapie (2G version) to anything well reviewed?


 

 Not yet but about to do so in the next couple of weeks as I have both the 2G and 10G!


----------



## King of Pangaea

I alternate between CD players.  The PCM 1796 in my Denon DVD3930 is weightier and more robust than the Sabre 32 chip in my Oppo 95, but the Sabre chip is a bit more detailed.  They both have their advantages, depending on the music you are listening to at the moment.  Stravinsky will sound better on the Oppo with the Sabre chip whereas Bruckner, Mahler or rock and roll sound better on the Denon with the Burr Brown PCM 1796.  Each DAC chip has its own sonic signature and if one has more that one way to convert, choose from the best for the music you intend to listen to. 
  
 I use HD800 and HD600 cans driven by Sennheiser HDVD 800, analog in.  The 1792 chip in the HDVD 800 isn't as good as the ones in my players.  Using balanced XLR out from Oppo and unbalanced rca out from Denon.  Balanced XLR4 from HDVD 800 to HD800.  I tried a  Burson  before but the synergy just wasn't there with my Senns.


----------



## jimbones

OK my DAC seems to be working with the coax input. I have left the unit powered on for the past few days and it seems ok. Hopefully it has stabilized.


----------



## svo360

king of pangaea said:


> I alternate between CD players.  The PCM 1796 in my Denon DVD3930 is weightier and more robust than the Sabre 32 chip in my Oppo 95, but the Sabre chip is a bit more detailed.  They both have their advantages, depending on the music you are listening to at the moment.  Stravinsky will sound better on the Oppo with the Sabre chip whereas Bruckner, Mahler or rock and roll sound better on the Denon with the Burr Brown PCM 1796.  Each DAC chip has its own sonic signature and if one has more that one way to convert, choose from the best for the music you intend to listen to.
> 
> I use HD800 and HD600 cans driven by Sennheiser HDVD 800, analog in.  The 1792 chip in the HDVD 800 isn't as good as the ones in my players.  Using balanced XLR out from Oppo and unbalanced rca out from Denon.  Balanced XLR4 from HDVD 800 to HD800.  I tried a  Burson  before but the synergy just wasn't there with my Senns.


 
 may I can ask what you didn't like about the burson with the senn? im running conductor 1796 with my new hd700's cant say im being blown away either probably my choice of music, still great but still missing that separation or clarity when its gets busy like my q701's so im wondering if im missing something, hoping more burn in will help.


----------



## vegan

Glad to hear that Jim!
Some found power surges from a dodgy fridge messed with their DAC connection... But that doesn't seem to be the issue for you. 

Thanks Germany - I'd be curious how the Lightspeed 2G goes. 

ESS Vs BB
Interesting to read about the Burr Brown comparisons.
 I've been revelling in Zinman's Mahler recordings in DSD. So wonder how much better the BB board might be... OR, a DSD DAC! Can't say I'm thinking of changing much, though. Always curious, but I'm a very happy camper. Converting DSD through Audirvana 2.06 is magic.


----------



## King of Pangaea

svo360 said:


> may I can ask what you didn't like about the burson with the senn? im running conductor 1796 with my new hd700's cant say im being blown away either probably my choice of music, still great but still missing that separation or clarity when its gets busy like my q701's so im wondering if im missing something, hoping more burn in will help.


 
 I was referring to the Burson HA160D, the predecessor to the Conductor.  I was able to audition the Conductor locally and was able to distinguish a definite improvement over the HA160D, but decided to go with the HDVD800  instead because of balanced and multi-output and the fact that Sennheiser designed the amp for the HD800, so  best to keep it all in the same design house.  In addition most people reported good results with HD800 with either amp.  My little Creek amp had better synergy with the Senns than with the HA160D.  The result was just unimpressive with the HA160D, worse than with my Creek, not bad really but far less than I had expected.   
  
  
 I think you mean Conductor SL 1793 don't you?  I can find no reference to a 1796.  The original HA160D used a Burr Brown chip but the Conductor uses a Sabre 32 chip, as I understand it.   I think the 1793 Conductor has a different amp than the regular Conductor, 2watts output instead of the 4 watts of the bigger Burson.


----------



## germay0653

king of pangaea said:


> I was referring to the Burson HA160D, the predecessor to the Conductor.  I was able to audition the Conductor locally and was able to distinguish a definite improvement over the HA160D, but decided to go with the HDVD800  instead because of balanced and multi-output and the fact that Sennheiser designed the amp for the HD800, so  best to keep it all in the same design house.  In addition most people reported good results with HD800 with either amp.  My little Creek amp had better synergy with the Senns than with the HA160D.  The result was just unimpressive with the HA160D, worse than with my Creek, not bad really but far less than I had expected.
> 
> 
> I think you mean Conductor SL 1793 don't you?  I can find no reference to a 1796.  The original HA160D used a Burr Brown chip but the Conductor uses a Sabre 32 chip, as I understand it.   I think the 1793 Conductor has a different amp than the regular Conductor, 2watts output instead of the 4 watts of the bigger Burson.


 

 The original Conductor had a few options for USB and DAC configurations.  Regarding USB it originally came with the Tenor chip and later Burson offered a CMedia chip.  On the DAC side it originally came with the Sabre 32 but later they offered the Burr-Brown 1793.  They were simple swaps of USB and DAC daughter boards inside the unit.  You could also order directly with the USB/DAC combination of your choice and are priced accordingly.
  
 There is the original version had a full 4W Soloist amp built in and they also offered less powerful "SL", 2W, version of the built in Soloist amp.
  
 You have variability of USB/DAC/Amp to suit your specific needs.


----------



## Currawong

Apologies, but due to a likely serious breach of our rules (astroturfing) that came to light, which can be clearly seen in this thread, I'm suspending discussion of Burson products on Head-Fi.


----------



## connect2812

Question to the owners of Burson Conductor (1 rev.):
Do you play 24bit / 192KHz files when connected via a coaxial cable?


----------



## connect2812 (Jun 23, 2019)

del


----------



## selvakumar

Guys my HA-160D  24-steps volume attenuator is causing click noise any idea


----------



## vegan

You might try some lubricant on the resistera of the volume control .. i think i used some WD-40 on my 160D and it helped a bit.. but imagine there are better solutions! 
good luck with it! 🤞


----------

